# What did you do to your Beetle today?



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Added rear view camera, and ran wires through the interior.

Changed the DRL's to LED's

Replaced the hi/lo headlight bulb to 70/65 watt Osram brights.

Tomorrow's project is to remove the door panels and replace the factory speakers with the Focal Polyglass 165's......


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

did you buy the one off ebay from the polish seller? how hard did you feel the install was? I'm tempted but not quite sure I'm ready to make the plunge.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> did you buy the one off ebay from the polish seller? how hard did you feel the install was? I'm tempted but not quite sure I'm ready to make the plunge.


Camera was a $14.95 Koolertron CMOS unit from Amazon, the headlight bulbs were from CandlePower ($38) and the DRL'S replacements were from DDM

What's the URL to the eBay unit you are interested in?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

the one bearjam installed that replaces the logo on the rear hatch


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I smoked an 88 mustang gt that thought he was a bad ass...turns out...HE WAS WRONG!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> Added rear view camera, and ran wires through the interior.
> 
> Changed the DRL's to LED's
> 
> ...


Do you have pictures of the LED DRL? How bad was the install?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

My new one sat on the lot for about 6 months so I clay barred her and then put on a coat of cleaner wax.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> I smoked an 88 mustang gt that thought he was a bad ass...turns out...HE WAS WRONG!


Lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> I smoked an 88 mustang gt that thought he was a bad ass...turns out...HE WAS WRONG!


Is that the one with the 150 HP engine that had trouble getting out of it's own way?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Do you have pictures of the LED DRL? How bad was the install?


I've had the bulbs since I got the car in November and couldn't figure out how to get into the headlight assembly since there was no room for my big hands. 

Yesterday I took a few minutes to read the User Guide that came with the car and found out how to remove the headlight assembly from the car. Who would have thought that you could actually learn something useful from the factory documentation? 

Once the headlight was out of the car, there's a long plastic bar that holds the DRL'S bulb and it was easy to pull the old bulb out of the car. The new LED's were a little longer and wide, so it took a couple of minutes to feed the new bulbs into the housing again as getting the correct angle was a bit of trial and error.

These are 18 LED lights and give off a very nice 4500 K white light instead of the old yellow color of the factory bulbs. If I'd taken the time to read the guide when I got the car, I could have had these in within 10 minutes!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I don't see any pictures to prove what you are saying. Just hear: "Bla, bla" Boring... Yawn, yawn...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Since it has been snowing in ohio. I decided to find a parking lot and have fun getting the Beetle sideways.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

I brushed the snow off my car after working midnight to 8


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

LEBlackRob said:


> Since it has been snowing in ohio. I decided to find a parking lot and have fun getting the Beetle sideways.


pics next time !


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Well since I havent been on in a couple of days I will just fill you guys in. Over the past two days the wife and I and a couple buddys bagged our turbo and we also ordered a complete intake from cts turbo. It will go about another inch lower in the front when we notch the passenger side frame for the axle. That will take place next weekend.



Here is a pics a friend snapped and developed in his own darkroom for a school project.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

turned off my seatbelt & door open chime, also saved my heated driver seat to memory via vag com


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Well since I havent been on in a couple of days I will just fill you guys in. Over the past two days the wife and I and a couple buddys bagged our turbo and we also ordered a complete intake from cts turbo. It will go about another inch lower in the front when we notch the passenger side frame for the axle. That will take place next weekend.
> 
> 
> Here is a pics a friend snapped and developed in his own darkroom for a school project.


Nice, Wes! Glad you kept the 17" for the turbo. 

Darkroom!?? Can't say I've heard that word used lately...


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


> turned off my seatbelt & door open chime, also saved my heated driver seat to memory via vag com


Where the hell can I get one of these vag coms and how much do they cost??


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Where the hell can I get one of these vag coms and how much do they cost??


 http://www.ross-tech.com/index.html

I think I paid about $349


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> http://www.ross-tech.com/index.html
> 
> I think I paid about $349


If you plan to own newer VW's going forward this is a great investment. Its great for tweaks, but essential when it comes to diagnosing issues. Great investment! 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> Is that the one with the 150 HP engine that had trouble getting out of it's own way?


Dont know if that was it or not but I put him in his place anyway!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Just got my ESP Off button in from USP Motorsports, can't wait to install it in my turbo!


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

I've got an APR Intercooler sitting ready to be installed, but I'm not sure if my mechanical skills are up to the task :-(


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> I've got an APR Intercooler sitting ready to be installed, but I'm not sure if my mechanical skills are up to the task :-(


It's not too bad, but definitely helps to have done it or seen it done before. If you plan on attempting it and run into problems just let me know, I've been through it a couple of times now.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

give me the intercooler I'll install it and tell you how the install went,


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Where the hell can I get one of these vag coms and how much do they cost??


I would hold off a bit on purchasing one. They are currently testing their newest model which will be wifi and you will be able to program from your smartphone. The current one is for PC only, but some do use a Mac w/Bootcamp. 

Just like the idea of being wifi and on the phone.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> give me the intercooler I'll install it and tell you how the install went,


Tempting, but I'm sure I will get the confidence at some point


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

See:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-mobile/index.html


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

wifi with ipod / ipad / iphone app would rock. I'd be down for that.

GTarr


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

a cell phone is a tad small I think to run the vag com software off of. Just get yourself a nice netbook on sale to use with the vag


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Why do that when you already have a smart/iPhone or iPad handy. Much simpler and you don't have to worry about the cord reaching. Didn't look too small on the video. At my age (over40), I need to use reading glasses for laptops and the like anyway. Maybe you could use a pair. Just saying...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Just ordered brake fluid, AFE Pro Dry Stage 2 intake, and the ECS Clutch Bleeder Block.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Just ordered brake fluid, AFE Pro Dry Stage 2 intake, and the ECS Clutch Bleeder Block.


I've been wondering what the purpose is of the bleeder block, it just replaces the stock bleeder valve that's already there or what?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

drtechy said:


> I've been wondering what the purpose is of the bleeder block, it just replaces the stock bleeder valve that's already there or what?


Our new ECS Tuning Six-Speed Clutch Bleeder Block will remove the stock restrictor and give a more pleasurable driving experience. Since it's made from aluminum, it's more reliable that the stock system as well. Get smoother shifts and increased performance with our new bleeder block!



Click *Here* for our install video. :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

LEBlackRob said:


> Just ordered brake fluid, AFE Pro Dry Stage 2 intake, and the ECS Clutch Bleeder Block.


I have the AFE intake installed. its very similar to the BSH intake


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

As requested, the LED DRL bulb installed, and on at night










https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A2JtdOXmJRXRms


----------



## myke1585 (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks good. What bulb is it? And is it plug and play without any errors on dash?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

myke1585 said:


> Looks good. What bulb is it? And is it plug and play without any errors on dash?


I thought I'd ordered these from DDM but checking my email it seems I got them from Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/White-Omni-We...LR5K/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A2HQM2G8I8CMKS

There are no warnings on the dashboard!


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice. are they noticeably brighter?




grahamwright1 said:


> As requested, the LED DRL bulb installed, and on at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

Is that first photo those DRLs?!





jervert said:


> Nice. are they noticeably brighter?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jervert said:


> Nice. are they noticeably brighter?


The standard bulbs are yellow but a higher wattage, but the LED's are a cooler white color with a little lower wattage. I think the LEDs are more "noticeable" to other drivers and look better to me.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jervert said:


> Nice. are they noticeably brighter?


The LED's are a lower wattage, but much more visible during the day over the yellow standard bulbs. I'm happy with the change.....


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jervert said:


> Is that first photo those DRLs?!


Yes, both the photos are the new LED DRL bulbs....


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> I have the AFE intake installed. its very similar to the BSH intake


Yea I am getting it because of the fitting for the CBFA. I feel they have one of the best ones because of this.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> As requested, the LED DRL bulb installed, and on at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you have time a heads on shot would be good. I will be curious how long they last you, the amazon page isn't exactly full of happy people, you know man ?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

grahamwright1 said:


> As requested, the LED DRL bulb installed, and on at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So headlight assembly has to come out to change bulbs correct


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> When you have time a heads on shot would be good. I will be curious how long they last you, the amazon page isn't exactly full of happy people, you know man ?


Updated the photo's to include a head-on shot....

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A2JtdOXmJRXRms


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> So headlight assembly has to come out to change bulbs correct


Correct, but it's incredibly easy - open the hood and there is one Phillips style screw that you rotate 90 degrees and then the headlight slides out. I felt incredibly stupid having wasted time trying to figure out how to remove the bulbs with the assembly in place


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Replaced my esp switch with the new USP one that matches the interior finally.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Replaced my esp switch with the new USP one that matches the interior finally.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


So the install of that switch was pretty much like the video posted? Everything was the same where you wire into that panel in the engine bay with the little plug that has to be removed?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> So the install of that switch was pretty much like the video posted? Everything was the same where you wire into that panel in the engine bay with the little plug that has to be removed?


Yup, only difference is how you remove the shift boot to get to the power and ground.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Got my H&R SS springs in! Can't wait to get them on!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

stainlineho said:


> Got my H&R SS springs in! Can't wait to get them on!


 Backs are a joke to install, the fronts if you position them right slide right out. Just make sure you get the spindle spreader from metalnerd (Part MN3424). did all 4 in under 2 hours.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


> Backs are a joke to install, the fronts if you position them right slide right out. Just make sure you get the spindle spreader from metalnerd (Part MN3424). did all 4 in under 2 hours.


Is the spindle spreader the only special part needed? I have a good assortment of hand tools and stuff. But not many special use tools. 

Also I'm getting tinted as I type this. Will post pics.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

20% all around/35% windshield

Before:









After:









I'm planning the first full photoshoot after the spring install.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Better get a drs note! That windshield is too obvious it's tinted! I always recommend 50% on the windshields to my customers...

If you get a note from your eye dr saying you have light sensitivity or get one from your skin dr stating you need to be out of the sun entirely you can legally get away with your tint that dark. Or at least in Florida you can. Just a thought.

Love the blue reef color though!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> Better get a drs note! That windshield is too obvious it's tinted! I always recommend 50% on the windshields to my customers...
> 
> If you get a note from your eye dr saying you have light sensitivity or get one from your skin dr stating you need to be out of the sun entirely you can legally get away with your tint that dark. Or at least in Florida you can. Just a thought.
> 
> Love the blue reef color though!


12+ years of riding windshield tinted on multiple vehicles including many loud mustangs...never once a ticket...I'll take my chances...

But on another note...I did have to pull the Dr note thing when I was in the Army b/c the MPs were giving me hell.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Oops! posted to wrong thread.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Stared at it and found more microscopic imperfections. No really, I'm about tapped out for now after applying 'real' tent and adding the invisible bra. 

The dealer PDI was horrible so I've been out removing shipping tape and glue. Only two of the wheels had weights on them so it shakes a little bit. I'll have take it down to Discount Tire to have that sorted out since I live more than 200 miles from the dealer. :facepalm:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

stainlineho said:


> Is the spindle spreader the only special part needed? I have a good assortment of hand tools and stuff. But not many special use tools. Looking forward to seeing the photos after with the new springs on!
> 
> Also I'm getting tinted as I type this. Will post pics.


M14 Triple Square Socket, Spindle Housing Spreader Tool, and Spring Compressor will be the only special tools needed when doing this install. Air tools are nice to have that will speed up the install.







Andy


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

installed my new rear sway and neuspeed end links


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

hex head sockets work too if you dont have the triple squares


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> 12+ years of riding windshield tinted on multiple vehicles including many loud mustangs...never once a ticket...I'll take my chances...
> 
> But on another note...I did have to pull the Dr note thing when I was in the Army b/c the MPs were giving me hell.


Same here...8 yrs of tinted windshields and no tickets but Ive never gone that dark. Father in law is captain of local swat team and sheriffs department so I try not to draw too much attention to my car so I don't get crap from family : )


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

That's to Beet's write up it made installing a customer's spoiler easier today! Put the spoiler from CarID on her 2.5L

Looked much better with the spoiler!

Pix here: http://www.facebook.com/UltimateAudioOcala?ref=hl

Edit: if you scroll down you can also see pix of the Alpine 8" nav/DVD unit I put in my turbo!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

SaberOne said:


> Stared at it and found more microscopic imperfections. No really, I'm about tapped out for now after applying 'real' tent and adding the invisible bra.
> 
> The dealer PDI was horrible so I've been out removing shipping tape and glue. Only two of the wheels had weights on them so it shakes a little bit. I'll have take it down to Discount Tire to have that sorted out since I live more than 200 miles from the dealer. :facepalm:


I feel your pain on the glue and tape residue. I picked up my Tiguan the day after it came off the truck and it took me about 2 weeks to get all that crap off. Just kept finding more of it, the wheels sucked the worst.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Stared at it and found more microscopic imperfections. No really, I'm about tapped out for now after applying 'real' tent and adding the invisible bra.
> 
> The dealer PDI was horrible so I've been out removing shipping tape and glue. Only two of the wheels had weights on them so it shakes a little bit. I'll have take it down to Discount Tire to have that sorted out since I live more than 200 miles from the dealer. :facepalm:


Don't forget to look under the front wheel wells at the springs. Mine had a black rubber thingie on each. A bit hard to see and hope did not cause any problems as I drove on them for a few months.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Did a little vinyl work today. Didnt really care for that fake looking wanabe carbon fiber.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> Did a little vinyl work today. Didnt really care for that fake looking wanabe carbon fiber.


Very cool

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Replaced factory speakers in front doors with Focal Polyglass V165's. no idea how to remove rear panels with the other speakers so that's tomorrow's project.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

grahamwright1 said:


> Replaced factory speakers in front doors with Focal Polyglass V165's. no idea how to remove rear panels with the other speakers so that's tomorrow's project.


Nice. How do you replace the front door speakers? Is it difficult to remove the panels?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Nice. How do you replace the front door speakers? Is it difficult to remove the panels?


Harder than my 300C but not too difficult.

Start by pulling the trim piece covering the door pull handle off, and that exposes 2 torx screws you need to remove.

Under the bottom of the door panel are a couple of recessed plastic connectors with a slot that I didn't recognize. I managed to loosen those, and then pried the door panel off, starting at the bottom and working left, and up then right and up.

There are a couple of slotted plastic connectors, one either side of the door, and these came apart with some pressure and left / right jiggling.

There are 5 or 6 wiring connectors to be disconnected, and the door interior handle needs to be disconnected. That's it for the main panel.

The sail over the tweeter is held in place with a torx screw at the bottom, and the whole piece popped out with a little pressure. Looks like there is a plastic rivet type attachment that came out with the assembly, so just push the interior piece back out.

Any tweeter replacement will probably need to be glued in place.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad to see you got them in without too much difficulty! How are you liking your new Focals?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Glad to see you got them in without too much difficulty! How are you liking your new Focals?


Thanks for the pointer on getting started!

I had the Focal's in my previous car powered by a JL Audio HD900/5 and loved them. At this point I only have the two front Focal's in place and their tweeters, with the rear speakers still factory and no amplification. The Pioneer AVH-P8400 is a decent head unit but can't really drive the Focal's the way they deserve, so I'm still a bit away from the finished product 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i changed my drl's today look good. I have to say happy with the Fender system in my Beet


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> i changed my drl's today look good. I have to say happy with the Fender system in my Beet


Pic's?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


>


Nice - which bulbs did you use?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Today I detailed it, installed the park distance sensor button (still need to wire tc off) and took a friend with a BRZ for a ride, after he replied he wished he had a car that was quick in a straight line, couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

jwcardy said:


> Did a little vinyl work today. Didnt really care for that fake looking wanabe carbon fiber.


This is sick....


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Anthony_A said:


> This is sick....


ditto wow!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice dash job and is definitely unique.  Mine is still candy white for now but I'm not sure which way to go. I definitely agree with you with the carbon fiber look' which in my opinion is a bit dated at this point.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> ditto wow!


+2!! Love the way that looks! Did you design it on your own or is that something you bought?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> Thanks for the pointer on getting started!
> 
> I had the Focal's in my previous car powered by a JL Audio HD900/5 and loved them. At this point I only have the two front Focal's in place and their tweeters, with the rear speakers still factory and no amplification. The Pioneer AVH-P8400 is a decent head unit but can't really drive the Focal's the way they deserve, so I'm still a bit away from the finished product
> 
> ...


Same amp I am going with except using the 4 channels to power only the fronts which will be JL ZR's and then using the sub channel for a JL 10w6v3 in a small sealed enclosure.

The Fender system was great for a factory system but being that I sell car audio it's hard not to want something better...


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Did a little vinyl work today. Didnt really care for that fake looking wanabe carbon fiber.


Very cool, man. Did you remove the dash panels to do the vinyl work? I had tried to wrap my dash with it in place, and it didn't come out very well.... Ended up pulling the stuff off and plastidipping it instead, but I don't care much for the dip either.

GTarr


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Same amp I am going with except using the 4 channels to power only the fronts which will be JL ZR's and then using the sub channel for a JL 10w6v3 in a small sealed enclosure.
> 
> The Fender system was great for a factory system but being that I sell car audio it's hard not to want something better...


I've got the same sub in the JL enclosure but I'm not sure if I want to give up the trunk space. When are you going to do you installation?


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Did a little vinyl work today. Didnt really care for that fake looking wanabe carbon fiber.


That is SICK! If we weren't both in Omaha I'd be asking how much to get the wrap, something that awesome needs to be kept original though...


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

grahamwright1 said:


> Nice - which bulbs did you use?


 got them off amazon for $6 they are AGT bulbs


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> I've got the same sub in the JL enclosure but I'm not sure if I want to give up the trunk space. When are you going to do you installation?


The sub (v3 now) is just now becoming available and I'm also waiting on a certain employee accommodation program to begin in a few weeks to order everything... Was trying to have everything done for Spring Break Nationals but it was moved to the beginning of March rather than the end like normal so won't have the stuff in time

We will be building a custom fiberglass enclosure and amp rack to use as little room as possible. I'm thinking about using black vinyl with red stitching to match the interior but unsure yet.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Just finished an all-day project from the weekend of detailing. My last significant mod was applying Crystalline tint throughout with the invisible bra on the front hood, bumper, mirrors, and headlights. Anyone who’s ever applied that stuff may know that it cost an arm and a leg. Still, the demo of the heat lamp test on the various tints’ was quite revealing in terms of heat rejection so it’s money well spent in my area.

Once my wallet recovers I'll have the door jams/sills, rear bumper and taillights covered.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Took it out in this snowstorm and she kicked ass! Didn't get stuck anywhere, even when 4x4 were having problems I just flew passed! 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Took it out in this snowstorm and she kicked ass! Didn't get stuck anywhere, even when 4x4 were having problems I just flew passed!
> posted by Tapatalk



Havent you seen that old advertisement..."What do snow plow drivers drive to work?" Its a black and white ad and it has about a late 50s early 60s Beetle in the background just behind the snowplow.


----------



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just had 20% tint put all the way around. It's amazing how a bit of tint can change the entire look of the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mounted my Valentine 1 to the mirror, ran the power cable throughout the headliner and A column, and installed my WeatherTech front mats.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Pithy as it is, I replaced the stock oil cap with the R8 silver oil filler cap. Subtle hidden bling, but that's just how I roll. eace:


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

What did you do to your Beetle today?

Took my son to school.....and people still looked at it in all of it's stock-ness.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

nothing


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Pithy as it is, I replaced the stock oil cap with the R8 silver oil filler cap. Subtle hidden bling, but that's just how I roll. eace:



I still like the 710 oil cap the best...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> +2!! Love the way that looks! Did you design it on your own or is that something you bought?


A friend designed it for us using our ideas. She nailed it spot on. I had a local sign place print it out for me and I wrapped it myself.



GTarr said:


> Very cool, man. Did you remove the dash panels to do the vinyl work? I had tried to wrap my dash with it in place, and it didn't come out very well.... Ended up pulling the stuff off and plastidipping it instead, but I don't care much for the dip either.
> 
> GTarr


Yes I removed all the dash pieces to wrap it 



Beets said:


> That is SICK! If we weren't both in Omaha I'd be asking how much to get the wrap, something that awesome needs to be kept original though...


If you think of something you want just let me know. I know the people to get it done.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

This is just a little teaser of what the wife and I have been working on. 
-Wes


IMG954391.jpg by jwcardy, on Flickr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> This is just a little teaser of what the wife and I have been working on.
> -Wes
> 
> 
> IMG954391.jpg by jwcardy, on Flickr


I foresee sexiness there Wes, keep it up

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I foresee sexiness there Wes, keep it up
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


This is the first car I have ever completely wrapped. I couldn't have picked a hard car. Lol these fenders are a pain in the butt.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

"If you think of something you want just let me know. I know the people to get it done."

What's the approximate cost on wrapping the dash?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Beets said:


> "If you think of something you want just let me know. I know the people to get it done."
> 
> What's the approximate cost on wrapping the dash?


Signs by tomorrow on dodge/72 charged $75 to print it out 12x60in. Then whatever your artist charges for the design work. If charge $50 to remove panels, wrap, reinstall.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> I still like the 710 oil cap the best...


Looks nice! Still, I'm not sure how that actually fits. Does it somehow extend above the engine cover so you can readily turn it? The stock oil cap is a real bitch to loosen unless you keep _both_ seals lubricated. The R8 cap is the same way although I can get a better grip on it than the stock cap. The only downside to the R8 cap is that the turn knob is vertical to the engine cover when tightened. Ergonomically, it’s actually better although visually, it looks like it should go in line with the horizontal length of the engine. Still looks nicer than stock. 

I'm thinking to swap out the coolant cap but that's a pricy one.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> I still like the 710 oil cap the best...


I prefer the L 
with the dash - 
followed by 0


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

So what did I do today? Nothing much except 'wax on - wax off' on the underside of the hood with Renaissance Wax. This stuff is good for smaller areas that don't need frequent attention. Very expensive otherwise and I wouldn’t use it on the exterior. I typically use it for high value items like firearms and artwork. Still, it was kind of slow today and the weather was great so what the heck.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

hooked up my esp switch


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Resonator Deleted, here's a clip : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt5YC5iGwr0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

What did I do today?

I bought insurance for it, and I stuck my "TURBO" keyfob cover on to said fob. I can drive it on Thursday!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dropped mine off at the upholstery shop for the new interior ftw!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Dropped mine off at the upholstery shop for the new interior ftw!
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


SICK! Can't wait to see it man!!!


As for today, Me and a buddy went to our local industrial park area and he recorded my current exhaust setup for anyone who wants to know what it sounds like. 
Here's the clip :



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqRD9...6S-T6w&index=1


I'm not going to lie, It's a tad bit harsh when you hit a lot of throttle...but if you know when not to mash it it sounds awesome.


Still going to get a Borla in the future. Just something a little more custom. 



I enjoy it, but you can't mash on it all the time cause it can get reeeeeeally harsh. Saving up for a more custom setup soon!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

doesn't sound good  put the resonator back on


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> SICK! Can't wait to see it man!!!
> 
> 
> As for today, Me and a buddy went to our local industrial park area and he recorded my current exhaust setup for anyone who wants to know what it sounds like.
> ...


I like! What intake are you running?


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

drtechy said:


> I like! What intake are you running?


I'm running my forge twintake off of my MK5 gti.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


> doesn't sound good  put the resonator back on


I agree sounds really bad. Put the resonator back on and save for the Borla.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

stainlineho said:


> I agree sounds really bad. Put the resonator back on and save for the Borla.


Resonators long gone! Hahaha. 

I'll be doing a custom catback exhaust in a couple months.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Dropped mine off at the upholstery shop for the new interior ftw!
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Can't wait to see some pics man! What are you having done?


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Raced a 2012 Midnight Blue GTI on the highway today...and won from a rolling 50 mph with WOT to 100!


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Removed rear speaker panels and associated trim to try and fix a rattle I introduced when I put it back together a couple of days ago :-(


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> Removed rear speaker panels and associated trim to try and fix a rattle I introduced when I put it back together a couple of days ago :-(


Perhaps one of the spring clips came loose during install. Those things are devils...


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

installed my hid's. Not the real ones, Xentechs. I went with white not purple or blue. I have to say pretty nice kit, better than their past kits I've seen and used. Now at least my fogs, drl's and headlights look the same


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


> installed my hid's. Not the real ones, Xentechs. I went with white not purple or blue. I have to say pretty nice kit, better than their past kits I've seen and used. Now at least my fogs, drl's and headlights look the same


Probably wont glare that bad either with the halogen housing.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> installed my hid's. Not the real ones, Xentechs. I went with white not purple or blue. I have to say pretty nice kit, better than their past kits I've seen and used. Now at least my fogs, drl's and headlights look the same


So you have halogen headlights and HID fog lights and they look the same? Or did you replace the headlights previously? Just curious cuz I'm trying to figure out what to do with mine. If I'm going to do a retrofit hid kit, or just swap bulbs for now.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> Did a little vinyl work today. Didnt really care for that fake looking wanabe carbon fiber.


That looks bad ass!


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I picked up my '13 2.5L Fender Ed. Beetle in late Jan. To date I have done some appearance things:

installed H&R Sport Springs
Night shaded the front marker lights
added chrome strip to front bumper grill area
nightshaded and striped the rear reflectors
added chrome exhaust tips
made "guitar amp cord" pinstripes in silver with chrome plug ends
15% window tint
Monster mats for the winter

Yesterday i did the following:
3m Di-NOC black carbon fiber overlay on the HVAC control area, the interior door handle area, the strip in the door grab handles, the bezel around the window switches, the glove box door handle, and the part of the side mirrors under the turn signal

Lightly nightshaded the tail lights and 3rd brake light

WIll have to get some good pictures as soon as the weather here gets nice.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> Yesterday i did the following:
> 3m Di-NOC black carbon fiber overlay on the HVAC control area, the interior door handle area, the strip in the door grab handles, the bezel around the window switches, the glove box door handle, and the part of the side mirrors under the turn signal


How much was the 3M Di-NOC and how easy / difficult was it to install? Are you happy with the appearance now its on?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

drtechy said:


> So you have halogen headlights and HID fog lights and they look the same? Or did you replace the headlights previously? Just curious cuz I'm trying to figure out what to do with mine. If I'm going to do a retrofit hid kit, or just swap bulbs for now.


 I had the halogen headlights and fog lights just changed everything over the plug n play kits. One thing you need to use the upgrade harness to power the lights. I'll snap a pic tonight n post it.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

grahamwright1 said:


> How much was the 3M Di-NOC and how easy / difficult was it to install? Are you happy with the appearance now its on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Was $25 off eBay for 12"x48". I used some good prep spray and a heat gun. Wasn't too bad to work with and matches my factory seats perfectly. I will try to get some pics asap.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

*Marching Bugs*

This..


photo by resno, on Flickr


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Re2st said:


> This..


Cute bugs! Are they all the same size?


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

grahamwright1 said:


> Cute bugs! Are they all the same size?


No. One mommy and two little ones.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Bought it, and can't wait to start playing.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Man people hate posting pics around here!


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

*A couple VW vinyls applied*


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

drtechy said:


> So you have halogen headlights and HID fog lights and they look the same? Or did you replace the headlights previously? Just curious cuz I'm trying to figure out what to do with mine. If I'm going to do a retrofit hid kit, or just swap bulbs for now.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

^^^Damn glare city! No good.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> ^^^Damn glare city! No good.


Thats what happens with HID's in halogen housings. I gotta say it does match well with the marker lights he has.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Not something I did today, but I got better tires mounted to the original rims. Going from the stock Hancooks to much better Michelin all-season performance tires, and the car doesn't feel like it's being let down by lack of grip against the road anymore. Just in time too, since we've got that Snowquester on the way to ruin Wed for the greater DC metro area!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

stainlineho said:


> ^^^Damn glare city! No good.


they aren't bad just the way my cell phone took the pic, they arent blinding bright either


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Thats what happens with HID's in halogen housings.


This!


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Not the best cell pics, but here is some of the CF overlay and the tint to the tail lights.
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Getting an estimate from a friend who works at a shop. They got a guy who specializes in retrofits. Hoping to get a MINI projector in there.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Getting an estimate from a friend who works at a shop. They got a guy who specializes in retrofits. Hoping to get a MINI projector in there.


Please please let me know what they say. I've been trying to find someone to do them!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jaysz2893 said:


> Not the best cell pics, but here is some of the CF overlay and the tint to the tail lights.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Tail lights look good. What did you use?


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

stainlineho said:


> Tail lights look good. What did you use?


I used a piece of film for the 3rd brake light and then I used rust-oleum tint spray for the others. Had to mask out half of the car.. LOL


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

jaysz2893 said:


> Not the best cell pics, but here is some of the CF overlay and the tint to the tail lights.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Nice.. not my cup of tea (if I had the factory faux carbon fiber look, I would want to cover it instead.. ), but you did it really beautifully!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jaysz2893 said:


> Not the best cell pics, but here is some of the CF overlay and the tint to the tail lights.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


How did you get those USB ports where the cig lighter goes I believe?


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Re2st said:


> Nice.. not my cup of tea (if I had the factory faux carbon fiber look, I would want to cover it instead.. ), but you did it really beautifully!


Thanks! I wsnt going to do it, but the seats have the faux CF look on the edges and i thought the bland dash needed a little something.



stainlineho said:


> How did you get those USB ports where the cig lighter goes I believe?


It is a dual USB charger, got it off ebay $3.25 - 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Dual-B...550246?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item56507ce6a6


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> How did you get those USB ports where the cig lighter goes I believe?


Belkin makes a low pro usb plug around $12 at Walmart


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jaysz, did you remove the dash trim and window switches or leave them on to wrap?


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Jaysz, did you remove the dash trim and window switches or leave them on to wrap?


I removed the dash trim. I couldn't figure out how to remove the handle and switch pieces. I had to use a heat gun and razor to cover those parts.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

bought these today.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> I used a piece of film for the 3rd brake light and then I used rust-oleum tint spray for the others. Had to mask out half of the car.. LOL


Why didn't you just remove the lamps first?


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't have room in my shop to tear into the car. I have never worked non a vw before and wasn't quite sure how to get the housings out. I would have preferred that way but the masking out was not too bad. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> I don't have room in my shop to tear into the car. I have never worked non a vw before and wasn't quite sure how to get the housings out. I would have preferred that way but the masking out was not too bad.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


They're probably the easiest tail light to take out that I've ever seen! Now the third brake light is more time consuming but still not hard.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> They're probably the easiest tail light to take out that I've ever seen! Now the third brake light is more time consuming but still not hard.


How do they come out? 

Also for the ones like me that didn't know, if you pull out the HVAC bezel and disconnect the pass side airbag indicator with the battery still hooked up you will set the airbag inop light and have to reset it either at the dealer or with vagcom.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> How do they come out?
> 
> Also for the ones like me that didn't know, if you pull out the HVAC bezel and disconnect the pass side airbag indicator with the battery still hooked up you will set the airbag inop light and have to reset it either at the dealer or with vagcom.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Pull out panel in the trunk - there's a plastic twist handle that you simply unscrew, then disconnect the power connector. The whole taillight assembly pulls out easily then.

For the power connector, you slide the orange clip away from the power connector, then the connector should come out of the taillight assembly.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

grahamwright1 said:


> Pull out panel in the trunk - there's a plastic twist handle that you simply unscrew, then disconnect the power connector. The whole taillight assembly pulls out easily then.
> 
> For the power connector, you slide the orange clip away from the power connector, then the connector should come out of the taillight assembly.


THANKS!! i thought that handle only took out the bulb so I didnt try... these cars are put together much differently than all my Chevys


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> THANKS!! i thought that handle only took out the bulb so I didnt try... these cars are put together much differently than all my Chevys


I hear that! My other car is a Chrysler 300C and the Bug is put together much better 

Once you have the taillight assembly out, there are 6 or 7 screws to undo that let you into the actual bulbs...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Watched the odometer roll past 4000.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Now the third brake light is more time consuming but still not hard.



Yeah Chris, I agree. I may have skipped the 3rd brake lamp removal. Been there, done that. Those rear hatch panels are a pain...


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Being the car cleaning freak I am, my wife bought me some home brew dodo juice so I can make, and name my own wax. My car is candy white so I think I'll call it "Storm Trooper Helmet Polish"

http://www.autogeekmobile.net/dodo-juice-home-brew-wax-kit.html


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Being the car cleaning freak I am, my wife bought me some home brew dodo juice so I can make, and name my own wax. My car is candy white so I think I'll call it "Storm Trooper Helmet Polish"
> 
> http://www.autogeekmobile.net/dodo-juice-home-brew-wax-kit.html


Interesting... I am a bit of a car care freak myself. I would like to see and hear about your results. Perhaps a nice cleaning, polishing and waxing thread would be a nice start. Keep us posted.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

pulled it out of the garage now that the snow melted and streets are dry


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

New ECS Tuning Rotors and EBC Yellowstuff Brake Pads put on today.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> Interesting... I am a bit of a car care freak myself. I would like to see and hear about your results. Perhaps a nice cleaning, polishing and waxing thread would be a nice start. Keep us posted.



Yeah, until I recover from my last mod-mash, that's about all I've been doing. 

Next up will be invisible bra material on the door sills and jams and another darker layer of tint on the sunroof. Even with the factory tinted glass combined with the 3M Crystalline-40 (darkest), I still get a lot of heat transfer and sunlight bleed-through. Have to get it done soon because in July~August our summer temps get up to 118+. Even with the limo film I'm not sure it will be enough due to the mesh-screen used instead of an insulated panal closure. :facepalm:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Raced a Scion FR-S and kicked its ass...guy was not expecting a Turbo Beetle to beat him at all (clearly he didn't know it was a Turbo  ).


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Installed the Pioneer AVH-X5500 head unit, loving it so far...


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Not what I've done, but what I'm planning on. I like leather, but I'm not a fan of vw leather I've had katzkin before in a few cars check out the link Nevermind the listed prices you can get it cheaper at a distributor.
http://www.katzkin.com/interiorselector








I'm thinking black with silver stitching, and maybe white piping.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> I'm thinking black with silver stitching, and maybe white piping.


I actually just replaced my interior and be careful when you order. Depending on the supplier they may not do the different color stitching on the seats. Also you should either do stitching or piping, waste to do both as the piping covers the stitching. I recommend stitching if they can, to me piping looks cheap and ends up getting cracked over time anyway. Anyway just my $.02

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Not what I've done, but what I'm planning on. I like leather, but I'm not a fan of vw leather I've had katzkin before in a few cars check out the link Nevermind the listed prices you can get it cheaper at a distributor.
> http://www.katzkin.com/interiorselector
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! :thumbup:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

*Poor man walking...*

Removed the informational door and dash stickers with Goo Gone and the sharp edge of a trim panal remover tool. I then removed the residual glue with 1Z Plastic Deep Cleaner followed with a water dampened micro cloth. 

Yes, it sounds rather pithy although it's a bit of a job and patience is required. I took my time in order to preserve the stickers so they may be attached to the owners’ manual vinyl binder. Overall, it presents a much cleaner look to the car when you open the door.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Removed the informational door and dash stickers with Goo Gone and the sharp edge of a trim panal remover tool. I then removed the residual glue with 1Z Plastic Deep Cleaner followed with a water dampened micro cloth.
> 
> Yes, it sounds rather pithy although it's a bit of a job and patience is required. I took my time in order to preserve the stickers so they may be attached to the owners’ manual vinyl binder. Overall, it presents a much cleaner look to the car when you open the door.


Any idea on how to remove the warning labels on the sun visors?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

grahamwright1 said:


> Any idea on how to remove the warning labels on the sun visors?


Here you go 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-airbag-warning-stickers-from-your-sun-visors


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-airbag-warning-stickers-from-your-sun-visors


Thanks - I guess I need to work on my search skills


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I recommend stitching if they can, to me piping looks cheap and ends up getting cracked over time anyway. Anyway just my $.02


My thoughts exactly! 

The picture you posted originally Jedidub looks fantastic! I love the body/insert material choice really compliment each other well

Katzkins has really nice stuff! I've owned it in a few cars as well and also am an authorized dealer of their stuff for many years and have only run into one issue and they took care of it promptly.


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Installed an RNS 315 today. "Herbie" is happy today and so am I.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Warm enough to have a little fun.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

IMG_0430 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0432 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr 


Decided to go ahead and put the ABT lids on and not wait til spring since a friend of mine said I could use one of his empty bays.


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> IMG_0430 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0432 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr
> ...


 Lookin good!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> IMG_0430 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0432 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr
> ...


 You know I keep saying I don't like the eyelids and everything, but for some reason on this color it works for me lol Nice!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I could definitely see Babie adding them if she wants that 'come hither' look directed at 
her boyfriend.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

BugzLife said:


> Decided to go ahead and put the ABT lids on and not wait til spring since a friend of mine said I could use one of his empty bays.


 Looking good Bugzlife, getting mine painted hopefully next week.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

First oil change, and vacuumed the sand out of the interior 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

nothing


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

De-virginized the 2nd row by having 2 passengers riding in the pre-spring California weather with the top down..  

It was a short sweet ride, and everyone had a blast!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Re2st said:


> De-virginized the 2nd row by having 2 passengers riding in the pre-spring California weather with the top down..
> 
> It was a short sweet ride, and everyone had a blast!


 Did they have legs?


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

Jedidub said:


> Did they have legs?


 They did. They just had to spread 'em a little wider.. LOL


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> You know I keep saying I don't like the eyelids and everything, but for some reason on this color it works for me lol Nice!
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 I just order some fake eyelashes for my B, You can control them from inside the car to blink....I wish... 

is there such a thing. It would be a mega flirt.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I used VCDS today to turn off LED-DRL, turn on XDS and unlock beep. Still messing around with enabling the US-style indicators on the front side


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> I just order some fake eyelashes for my B, You can control them from inside the car to blink....I wish...
> 
> is there such a thing. It would be a mega flirt.


 The HIDs sort of do that. At least the shutter acts like an eye-lid for high beams...


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

I farted in my new Beetle, #1 official fart, the car on my test drive had the plastic covers on them


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

PLATA said:


> I farted in my new Beetle, #1 official fart, the car on my test drive had the plastic covers on them


 Time to trade it on a fresh one


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

I took the long way home just to drive my turbo a little little bit longer. :thumbup:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Anthony_A said:


> I took the long way home just to drive my turbo a little little bit longer. :thumbup:


 Yep, I love shifting those gears in my TB!!


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

I was at a light with green, a guy took a dangerous right-on-red into my lane , so I swerved around him into the right lane and did a right-lane-overtake. The look on his face when the turbo kicked in…:laugh:


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Removed the aftermarket LED brake lights i'd installed recently as they simply weren't bright enough during the day......


----------



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

What did I do to my Beetle today?
I damn near ripped the fvkking gear lever off trying to get the fvkking car into 2nd gear....after a bit of gear grinding I finally managed to "convince" it to go to 2nd gear.
Two months is going to seem like an eternity until my Golf VII with DSG arrives.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Convinced my wife to let me order the 20" wheels n tires I want! 

Hopefully have them painted and on by this time next week!


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

Re2st said:


> They did. They just had to spread 'em a little wider.. LOL


 That's what she said.


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

hech54 said:


> What did I do to my Beetle today?
> I damn near ripped the fvkking gear lever off trying to get the fvkking car into 2nd gear....after a bit of gear grinding I finally managed to "convince" it to go to 2nd gear.
> Two months is going to seem like an eternity until my Golf VII with DSG arrives.


 U gotta use the clutch bro. Auto is probly a good choice.:laugh:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Not today. But I can't wait to put these on starting Wednesday


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

PLATA said:


> I farted in my new Beetle, #1 official fart, the car on my test drive had the plastic covers on them


Thats a chitty thing' to do in your new Bug as I suspect it could really kill the new car smell. :facepalm:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Not today. But I can't wait to put these on starting Wednesday


Nice! Make sure you get someone reputable to notch that frame, I've seen so many botched jobs lately.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, today I botched the visor safety sticker removal and now I'm trying to figure out how to fix it. Apparently, the alcohol I had on hand was either too old or I didn't leave it on long enough. Either way it's only partially removed and looks like chit.

My 'in process' projects are stuck on hold due to missing parts and/or pre-steps I can't complete yet. 

- Splash Guards/Flaps arrived but I decided the rear set isn't going to look right.
- The custom exhaust tips I ordered arrived but they included the wrong tips in the right box.

In life nothing ever quite works out. :facepalm:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SaberOne said:


> Well, today I botched the visor safety sticker removal and now I'm trying to figure out how to fix it. Apparently, the alcohol I had on hand was either too old or I didn't leave it on long enough. Either way it's only partially removed and looks like chit.
> 
> My 'in process' projects are stuck on hold due to missing parts and/or pre-steps I can't complete yet.
> 
> ...


You can go to a hardware store and get liquid Goo Gone or Oops ! Let it soak in a bit and you
should be able to remove all residue easily.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi *ridgemanron*,
There's an entire DIY thread devoted to this visor sticker remover thing' and most everyone seems to have _*fairly*_ decent results with alcohol but not with Goo Gone. In my case it simply didn't work either way. I'll pick up a fresh bottle of alcohol and give it a longer soak time and hope for the best. 

I opted to leave the visor in place vs. removing it from the headliner but I now see that removal would definitely make the process more manageable. Very tedious and messy otherwise. The downside is potential damage to wires, clips etc. Frankly, this is one mod I wish I had not pursued but now I'm committed with a partially removed sticker.

*Sidebar:* Having owned four prior Dubs I have learned to be very conservative when it comes mods due to unforeseen consequences. Even with costly professional custom shops it’s easy to f’up your ride. Case in point; I would like to install an improved exhaust system but in a TDI that's pretty much impossible without messing with the sophisticated computer modulation. I'm stuck with more basic superficial mods vs. those members with TB's or 2.5's.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

SaberOne said:


> Hi *ridgemanron*,
> There's an entire DIY thread devoted to this visor sticker remover thing' and most everyone seems to have _*fairly*_ decent results with alcohol but not with Goo Gone. In my case it simply didn't work either way. I'll pick up a fresh bottle of alcohol and give it a longer soak time and hope for the best.
> 
> I opted to leave the visor in place vs. removing it from the headliner but I now see that removal would definitely make the process more manageable. Very tedious and messy otherwise. The downside is potential damage to wires, clips etc. Frankly, this is one mod I wish I had not pursued but now I'm committed with a partially removed sticker.
> ...


If you feel up to it try to rub the sticker/residue gently with some gasoline dampened onto a terry cloth.


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

duct tape will take off sticker residue. just pat it alot.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SaberOne said:


> Hi *ridgemanron*,
> There's an entire DIY thread devoted to this visor sticker remover thing' and most everyone seems to have _*fairly*_ decent results with alcohol but not with Goo Gone. In my case it simply didn't work either way. I'll pick up a fresh bottle of alcohol and give it a longer soak time and hope for the best.
> 
> I opted to leave the visor in place vs. removing it from the headliner but I now see that removal would definitely make the process more manageable. Very tedious and messy otherwise. The downside is potential damage to wires, clips etc. Frankly, this is one mod I wish I had not pursued but now I'm committed with a partially removed sticker.
> ...


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi guys,
Apparently I didn't make myself clear as I still have about 90% of the sticker with printing still on the visor. I wish I was already at the point where I'm just struggling with the residue from the glue but that's not the case. In fact the small section where I was able to flick away the sticker, I have since removed the residue in that small area. It looks horrible right now so I will most likely have to remove the visor from the car and get more serious. 

In order to preempt an error code on the dash, I suspect I'll have to disconnect the negative terminal on the battery before disconnecting the cable and the headliner - right?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Hi guys,
> Apparently I didn't make myself clear as I still have about 90% of the sticker with printing still on the visor. I wish I was already at the point where I'm just struggling with the residue from the glue but that's not the case.


From what I've read in the different threads we have a silk-screened / printed warning label rather than a traditional paper sticker that's glued on. I hate looking at it, but I'm not ready to deal with the problems people have been having trying to get that silk-screened label off.

I hope you can get the other 90% off fairly easily!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

made sure my new south column pod fit, and it does perfectly now just waiting on my gauge


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

its a sticker does it really bother you that much? I dont even notice it til you guys brought it up


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


> its a sticker does it really bother you that much? I dont even notice it til you guys brought it up


Yeah I tend to not really notice it either...only really saw it once someone mentioned removing it...

it is kind of like whoever removed the factory vehicle info stickers from the door jam...


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> its a sticker does it really bother you that much? I dont even notice it til you guys brought it up


I'm about 6-5, and it's really visible as its just a little higher than my eye level 

I've always removed them from previous cars and trucks, so this is just one of those annoyances I see every day.


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> its a sticker does it really bother you that much? I dont even notice it til you guys brought it up


I'm still not even sure what sticker is being discussed.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

I hate that sticker. I also hate that we don't have visor mirror lights. But c'est la vie. 

Ordered my wheels today!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

anyone try to remove there headrests? not sure if someone ****ed up at the dealer but damn xcant get my front ones out for anything


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

To get the headrests out you need a small flat screwdriver to push in the little square hole on the other side if the release button. I has to swap mine back to front cause the dealer put them in the wrong place

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

They must be using an adhesive that is similar to the one DOT uses here in N.Y.. When
you're parked illegally, in addition to the summons they stick this poster on your side
window that scolds you for not allowing the street to be cleaned properly. Once that
sticker dries, it is unbelievable what you have to do in order to get all the residue off.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> anyone try to remove there headrests? not sure if someone ****ed up at the dealer but damn xcant get my front ones out for anything


I just had this problem with my rear headrest and was told to use a credit card on one side under the plastic while pushing the button. That worked perfect but not sure if the front is the same as the rear...may as well try it and see.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i think someone should start a new thread dedicated to the visor sticker :banghead:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> i think someone should start a new thread dedicated to the visor sticker :banghead:


I don't even get why people bother with it.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> i think someone should start a new thread dedicated to the visor sticker :banghead:


I wonder if a hair dryer or a heat gun would work, thats how we take decals off of cars


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

put a nice big new sticker of your choice over


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

who even started this non-sense about the sticker dont they have more productive things to do with their time


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I want to see pictures of this half on/half off sticker...please post.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I don't even get why people bother with it.





jokerny77 said:


> who even started this non-sense about the sticker dont they have more productive things to do with their time


The good thing is we aren't all the same, and while neither of you are interested, others are. For me, its an annoyance and i wish it was as simple as just wetting and peeling it off. Free speech, ya da ya


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> The good thing is we aren't all the same, and while neither of you are interested, others are. For me, its an annoyance and i wish it was as simple as just wetting and peeling it off. Free speech, ya da ya


I don't have anything against it, geez take it easy


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> The good thing is we aren't all the same, and while neither of you are interested, others are. For me, its an annoyance and i wish it was as simple as just wetting and peeling it off. Free speech, ya da ya


I'd love to have mine removed as well but like Ridgeman said there's certain things you learn to just leave alone. If our visors are different then the GTI link posted it certainly should NOT be a sticky as originally requested. Only going to create 30 more topics of "my sticker is half on and can't get the rest off"

To each their own. It's not my car so do whatcha want


----------



## Re2st (Feb 23, 2013)

jokerny77 said:


> i think someone should start a new thread dedicated to the visor sticker :banghead:


:banghead: indeed! LOL

In all seriousness, I came to this thread to know if anyone did something new or interesting to their Beetle today (hence, the title). It's always exciting to learn new things and ideas that I could have done to my Beetle as well. If page after page is dedicated to sticker removal, I think it's not too much to ask to just "take it offline" (by creating a new thread dedicated to this topic).


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I didnt even realize it was there til this subject came up, personally I couldnt see possibly destroying my visor to take it off...but if it bothers ya do it. Its your car and who cares what anyone else thinks.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Me? Nothing. VWoA did put this sticker on my car this morning, w00t.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> From what I've read in the different threads we have a silk-screened / printed warning label rather than a traditional paper sticker that's glued on. I hate looking at it, but I'm not ready to deal with the problems people have been having trying to get that silk-screened label off.
> 
> I hope you can get the other 90% off fairly easily!


Yes, some of these mod threads are better left alone. I'm not sure which is worse, diving into a mod without much forethought or taking your Dub to a dealership for service. Typically, both can easily result in unforeseen damage. :facepalm:

Case in point: Just returned from the dealership yesterday and I discovered they damaged the console when removing/installing a new start switch. You can easily see a small pry mark around the bezel. I’m going to live with it because the only fix would be to replace that entire section that covers the gearshift area. That would absolutely guarantee additional damage so it is what it is. Also, they washed the car even though I was absolutely adamant that leave it be. Now I have damage to my invisible bra although I can’t prove they did it.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

in response to the airbag sticker.. it is screend on in my car, so i not going to mess with it. A good alternative is a good sticker to cover it over. I may get a friend of mine with a vinyl cutter to make me some black ones with a silver VW logo in them. here is a funny one i saw online:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes you're absolutely right, it is screened on there. Still, since I was able to get some of it off, that means I can get the rest of it off albeit a major operation. I just have to be in the mood to spend a good part of a day to do it.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

jaysz2893 said:


> in response to the airbag sticker.. it is screend on in my car, so i not going to mess with it. A good alternative is a good sticker to cover it over. I may get a friend of mine with a vinyl cutter to make me some black ones with a silver VW logo in them. here is a funny one i saw online:


I :heart: it...LOL!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

You guys with the sticker issue need to realize that the visors must come out of the car it's the only way it can be done.

Don't take that warning label off of your mattress though.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

I gave my buddy the royal detail treatment. 

Interior / Vacuum (303 Aerospace Protectant / microfiber towels)

Tires / Wheels (Meguiar's Hot Rims All Wheel Cleaner / EZ Detailer Wheel Brush)

Wash (Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II / sheepskin mitt) - 2 bucket method

Rinse

Clay (Meguiar's kit) - paint / glass / mirrors

Sheeting Rinse

Dry (microfiber waffle weave dry towel / Quick Detailer)

Wax (Meguiar's Mirror Glaze Hi-Tech Yellow Wax)
This stuff isn't the easiest to apply but the end result is worth it.
No need for polish this time around. I got the dealer swirls out last time, thanks. =) 
Going into the winter months I might try Chemical Guys JetSeal 109 sealant instead of a carnauba wax

Rubber Seal Protection (303 Aerospace Protectant)

Tire Dressing (Meguiar's Hot Shine Tire Foam / 303 Aerospace Protectant)
Next time around I think I'm going to ditch the Hot Shine Foam and see how just 303 holds up on it's own.

After all that I was ready to drop. Going to try and apply RainX tomorrow.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Friday the dark chocolate with coffee bug; per my girlfriend's description of the car's colors; is going to have its windows tinted. Saturday I will have XPEL protective film applied to the hood, bumpers, and mirrors. 

Come Sunday it gets rained on 


On a side note, any way to change the length of time the interior lights stay on when you exit the car short of locking it? Also, can VCDS affect the convertible top operation? I want to make it truly a one click operation


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Anthony_A said:


> I gave my buddy the royal detail treatment.
> 
> Interior / Vacuum (303 Aerospace Protectant / microfiber towels)
> 
> ...


Nice work man!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chrisho said:


> Friday the dark chocolate with coffee bug; per my girlfriend's description of the car's colors; is going to have its windows tinted. Saturday I will have XPEL protective film applied to the hood, bumpers, and mirrors.
> 
> Come Sunday it gets rained on
> 
> ...


Good call, these curves LOVE rocks


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Had the car flashed today by BARtuning in Houston while I'm down here. I took advantage of APR's sale and got the loaded ecu. I must say I still have a smile on my face! The car feels amazing! I definitely recommend BARtuning if your in the area.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

jwcardy said:


> Had the car flashed today by BARtuning in Houston while I'm down here. I took advantage of APR's sale and got the loaded ecu. I must say I still have a smile on my face! The car feels amazing! I definitely recommend BARtuning if your in the area.


APR Stage 1 is amazing, it totally transforms the character of the car. on the drive into work I spent most of my time on the freeway in drive. When i reached a nice open four lane twisty i moved down to sport an turned traction control off - character totally changed, it feels like a rubber band waiting to spring, pretty incredible all those torques ready to go


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

I got out and took some pics... =) 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5904382-The-Official-Turbo-Beetle-Picture-Thread


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

LOL - difficulty meter registers ZERO for these..

1) Installed cargo blocks 
2) Installed the wind blocker, tray install in trunk requires a torx head screw driver.
3) Removed rear head rests, now living in trunk held in place by the cargo blocks 

Those little cargo "blocks" or whatever they want to be called are actually pretty damn cool. Kept a pair flowers in pots upright in the trunk. That was especially important because somewhere along the drive I forgot they were in the trunk and was driving like a hooligan


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> because somewhere along the drive I forgot they were in the trunk and was driving like a hooligan


YES!!!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> I forgot they were in the trunk and was driving like a hooligan


this car teds to do that. I've already been a customer of NY Traffic Violations Bureau.


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> LOL - difficulty meter registers ZERO for these..
> 
> 1) Installed cargo blocks
> 2) Installed the wind blocker, tray install in trunk requires a torx head screw driver.
> ...




Chrisho - - I got my screen today and no directions in it.. I have no idea how to install.. any advice? Also did you find anything to put in the holes of the headrest? LOL you have and are doing exactly what i plan to or have... I am just not car or screwdriver savvy


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Put on my new wheels finally. I'll post pics soon

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

The car is dirty so don't mind that, just wanted to get pics up since I'm really happy with the fitment and look. 

and the pics:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Windows now tinted... tomorrow comes the clear bra


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

beckywarf said:


> Chrisho - - I got my screen today and no directions in it.. I have no idea how to install.. any advice? Also did you find anything to put in the holes of the headrest? LOL you have and are doing exactly what i plan to or have... I am just not car or screwdriver savvy


Some cheap trim panel retainers I snagged at NAPA for about five bucks, they fit loosely but the ends are long enough to keep them in.. I think - will come back after a few drives Balkamp 3269 was the label - simply plastic baggy with red banner and trim. The holes are a bit deep, will try to get some shots in a bit.

Takes a torx head to put those hooks into the back wall of the trunk. Simple operation that. Installing the wind block is simple, keep it bent till all four feet are in - I stretched to put the feet in the holes on the passenger side then did the wiggle fit into the ones on driver side. Press down in center it flattens out and pop up the screen. Not a bad item.


PS: Love those wheels Dr. Techy on your pictures



Stoppers/whatevers... Might take some electrical tape and wrap ends in it to get a tighter fit. I keep the head rests in the trunk











All tinted up, in the sun to set the film faster. Hopefully I can use the windows tomorrow


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

drtechy said:


> snip


I really like the look of your car, nice choice on the wheels.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

drtechy said:


> The car is dirty so don't mind that, just wanted to get pics up since I'm really happy with the fitment and look.
> 
> and the pics:


What size are your wheels?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Grimey-1 said:


> What size are your wheels?


18x8.5 et45

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

installed my podi boost gauge looks perfect with our dash


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Setup is coming along very nicely


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

That's a clean looking air setup! Especially love the seat belts for straps!

Should move quickly with the dual compressor setup


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my new rims and tires in today but they won't be on the car till Monday as I sent them off to have some red accents painted on. Post pics once they're on and done

Heres a link to what the wheels look like for now! (I went with the gloss black/machined which are the 3rd/4th pictures) : http://www.cecwheels.com/collection/c882 

The pics in the link really doesn't do the wheel justice though! can't wait to see them on the car!

Went with a 20x8.5 and Nitto Motivo 245/35 tires bc they're supposed to ride really smooth and quiet


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> You guys with the sticker issue need to realize that the visors must come out of the car it's the only way it can be done...


Yeah I know, I don't know what possessed me to think that I could do it while it was in place. :screwy: Come to think of it, there was a member who posted that he was able to do it. Anyway, I'll just disconnect the negative terminal on the battery to avoid an error message and go to it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Setup is coming along very nicely


Looking good!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> LOL - difficulty meter registers ZERO for these..
> 
> 1) Installed cargo blocks
> 2) Installed the wind blocker, tray install in trunk requires a torx head screw driver.
> ...




Sorry if i am a pain, i kinda thought the deflector would come with a paper telling me what to do. I cant find directions anywhere and the dealer will charge me 100$ to install the holder. If you have a paper or anything, could you send to me at yahoo? SOrry if i am a pest, I am hoping my dad will help but he will ask for the information also.. LOL


----------



## BAN12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Removed the rear headrest, thanks grahamwright1! Now I'm in the process of giving her a full detail.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

beckywarf said:


> Sorry if i am a pain, i kinda thought the deflector would come with a paper telling me what to do. I cant find directions anywhere and the dealer will charge me 100$ to install the holder. If you have a paper or anything, could you send to me at yahoo? SOrry if i am a pest, I am hoping my dad will help but he will ask for the information also.. LOL


Give me about an hour and I will post pictures as best I can.


On another note, those little black trim buttons I got did not work out, even with a semi snug fit which was done with a generous dose of tape they come out on their own over the course of the day.


Today I had the Clear Bra installed by a local guy here in Acworth/Dallas Georgia area. Has a sweet setup in his garage and didn't mind the barrage of questions or "is that supposed to be that way" comments.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

About that Windscreen.

The box comes with one sheet of paper which is certainly not instruction material. The Wind Screen snaps into the tray. 

Simple steps, but having the TORX driver is important, though if you don't you can always use the wind screen anyway and just let it slide around in the trunk.

1) Remove wind screen from tray
2) Locate baggy with two gray hooks and two TORX screws 
3) Open the trunk in a well lit area. In the back left and right upper cores are a pair of holes. The Gray hooks go in those. You want the open end of the hook facing up. Just screw them into place. The other pin on the hook serves as a guide.
4). Once in you can place the tray end over the hooks, just keep it at a 30 degree angle to get them in there. To secure the tray there are two twist locks which with a little wiggling lock it to the top of the trunk.

Torx screw head, also showing tray in locked position









Tray in the hook.









Left Mounting hook 









Right Mounting hook


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

BAN12 said:


> Removed the rear headrest, thanks grahamwright1! Now I'm in the process of giving her a full detail.


Looks great!


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

chrisho said:


> about that windscreen.
> 
> The box comes with one sheet of paper which is certainly not instruction material. The wind screen snaps into the tray.
> 
> ...


 thank you thank you thank you!!! So so much!


----------



## BAN12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks! I cursed myself with that picture. On my way home that tire went flat because a gigantic nail wanted to hitch a ride.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BAN12 said:


> Thanks! I cursed myself with that picture. On my way home that tire went flat because a gigantic nail wanted to hitch a ride.


LOL - I remember the day I picked up one of those nails used to hold gutters onto houses. Nearly a foot long! It went in the rear tire and caused quite a reaction at the tire store when they extracted it. Customers in the waiting area couldn't believe it but one of the techs explained exactly how it happens. (front tire kicks up items which the back tires get stuck with)


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

colored in the letters on my tires.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

camptroll said:


> colored in the letters on my tires.


mmmmmmkay


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Lowered it used my coils from my JSW all the way down perches still in, and threw on the rs's for good measure.
















Oh and thanks to my boy tony for the pics.


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

*wash*

wash


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

camptroll said:


> wash


nice!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

changed a whole bunch of settings w/ vag


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> changed a whole bunch of settings w/ vag



What the the most common settings people choose to change?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i shut off the fog light/cornering light function, roll the windows up n down w/ the fob, seatbelt chime, door chime, heated seat memory, forget what else I was scrolling thru things i could turn on and off


----------



## BAN12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Changed the DRLs & license lights to l.e.d, thanks to jokerny77 for pointing me in the right direction for the DRL leds.

Cell phone pics

New ones on the left.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Went APR stage 2+, car now feels like it should.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Went APR stage 2+, car now feels like it should.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

Which LED drl bulbs did you go with? I've been looking for some for a while now!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

BAN12 said:


> Changed the DRLs & license lights to l.e.d, thanks to jokerny77 for pointing me in the right direction for the DRL leds.
> 
> Cell phone pics
> 
> New ones on the left.


very cool


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

jokerny77 said:


> changed a whole bunch of settings w/ vag


so did I. I got my interface today. I disabled the horn honk when locking and enabled the keyfob window control.
I shot some video on how I did it. When it's posted I'll let everyone know. My phone died while shooting the video for the keybob/window feature so I'll have to re-shoot it.. :facepalm:

At least I didn't totally mess my car up. That's always a plus. =)


----------



## BAN12 (Mar 26, 2013)

AustinBell91 said:


> Which LED drl bulbs did you go with? I've been looking for some for a while now!


DRLs. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008FC70M6


License lights


http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...194-led-bulb-15-smd-led-wedge-base-tower/910/


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BAN12 said:


> DRLs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008FC70M6
> 
> ...


Reading on those new DRLs the description lists two levels of brightness for the LEDs. How is that being regulated when employed as a DRL? 

Hopefully VW will have good look LED tails for these cars that we can retrofit.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Chrisho said:


> Reading on those new DRLs the description lists two levels of brightness for the LEDs. How is that being regulated when employed as a DRL?
> 
> Hopefully VW will have good look LED tails for these cars that we can retrofit.


 Don't worry about that doesn't affect lights


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

I just left my TDI Beetle Ferdinand at the body shop to get his spoiler installed. I am so nervous. They do amazing work but they don't usually do little things like this. The owner is having his most patient and meticulous employee do this job. He knows how neurotic I am about my cars. Well after work I will have my chubby Porsche


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

MelindaJBZ said:


> I just left my TDI Beetle Ferdinand at the body shop to get his spoiler installed. I am so nervous. They do amazing work but they don't usually do little things like this. The owner is having his most patient and meticulous employee do this job. He knows how neurotic I am about my cars. Well after work I will have my chubby Porsche


The only thing I don't like about all plastic spoilers is that no matter how hard you try to keep
them free of scratches it's a losing proposition. Have decided to have my Black TB's spoiler
wrapped in 3M DiNoc Carbon Fiber and then you need only apply only soap and/or water to
keep it looking good. P.S. - Anyone having it applied should make sure there are no small
blemishes on the product prior to it being installed. Have noticed that within the rolls of the
product you do see minor imperfections from time to time and once layered onto the car they
stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

MelindaJBZ said:


> I just left my TDI Beetle Ferdinand at the body shop to get his spoiler installed.


Hey..I named my black turbo beetle Ferdinand too.. It's fitting.. I means courage and protection and exudes an "attitude" :thumbup:

As far as the spoiler, yea. it scratches easily.. I tried some cutting polish on it and it worked OK. not 100% I think I did a job on it over the winter trying to clear snow off of it with a brush... (this was before I started using microfiber to do ANYTHING paint related) :facepalm:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Put my Rotiform SNA wheels on Monday, and getting some FK coilovers here pretty soon 

Also - maybe I'm crazy, but isn't the car supposed to make a "ticking" noise when the turn signals are on? Mine doesn't do it anymore, and I'm pretty sure it use to...same thing with my lights, it doesnt beep at me if I leave them on.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

BAN12 said:


> DRLs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008FC70M6
> 
> ...



:thumbup: New ones look great!


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

*looked @ it*

looked @ it!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice, classy ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Just tinted my fog lights and blinkers right above them yellow with Lamin-X, looks amazing. Will post pictures soon! Stage I flashing either this weekend or next.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

brycecube said:


> looked @ it!


looked at it.... hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my 10k service done! Then the dealer backed my car into the concrete curbing so it made a nice bit of scratching sounds when I pulled away... Immediately got out and looked to make sure nothing visible was damaged Thankfully nothing damaged


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Drove it like I stole it! Definitely should have been arrested lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Drove it like I stole it! Definitely should have been arrested lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


awesome... last time I did that I became a customer of the NY Traffic Violations Bureau.... :banghead:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

rear headrests... poof ::deleted:: can see much better now.. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthony_A said:


> awesome... last time I did that I became a customer of the NY Traffic Violations Bureau.... :banghead:


Lol, my lawyer said he's gonna kick my ass if I get another ticket this year lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Lol, my lawyer said he's gonna kick my ass if I get another ticket this year lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


:thumbup: nice... yea, my case is still pending.. trying to fight it...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthony_A said:


> :thumbup: nice... yea, my case is still pending.. trying to fight it...


Good luck, remember any plea deal without points is worth it no matter how expensive

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Good luck, remember any plea deal without points is worth it no matter how expensive
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


very true..!


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

I scorned mine today in favor of the mistress


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> awesome... last time I did that I became a customer of the NY Traffic Violations Bureau.... :banghead:


nice!!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

changed my driver door alarm led from blue to white cant get a good pict  sorry


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Beets said:


> I scorned mine today in favor of the mistress


LOL, the mistress in my case would be







and she is looking to be ridden hard this weekend; low to mid seventies in Georgia!


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> LOL, the mistress in my case would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Drove it back from the dealer after it's courtesy check and wastegate TSB. Felt good to be back in my car and not the cavernous Passat loaner I had.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Added a touch of APR red to the underbody....*

Yesterday was too hot, and today it's cold so I got under the bug and added a bit of color to the car 

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A25qXGF160hC9


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

grahamwright1 said:


> Yesterday was too hot, and today it's cold so I got under the bug and added a bit of color to the car
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A25qXGF160hC9


 change that exhaust


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd like to but the better half really hates louder exhausts  

I put a nice Borla system on my Chrysler 300C and it only lasted a week before it came off, and the factory unit went back on again. Any exhaust changes are going to have to be close to the factory one in terms of volume, although a deeper tone would be nice.....


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Just ordered these, should be here Monday!










To go on this: (pictured with H&R super sport springs on)


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Thinking about going with a set of these in 19" or 20"

http://www.introwheels.com/shop/covered/smoothie/


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Jedidub said:


> Thinking about going with a set of these in 19" or 20"
> 
> http://www.introwheels.com/shop/covered/smoothie/


 2500 :what:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> Thinking about going with a set of these in 19" or 20"
> 
> http://www.introwheels.com/shop/covered/smoothie/


Those have gotta be heavy little suckers

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> 2500 :what:


Nice wheels don't come cheap, especially billet aluminum wheels....


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got all of my new audio gear in today!! Can't wait to get it installed but will probably have to wait a week or two to get some of the work we already have going on out of the shop

Got:
JL Audio ZR 5 1/4" components going into custom kick panels
ZR 8" Midbass drivers going into the front doors
ZR 1" tweeters in sail panels
10w6v3 in a small sealed enclosure where the Fender woofer currently sits
HD900/5- 100watts per channel and 500watts on the sub
3prs of Premium RCA's and Premium 4 gauge wire kit
Bi-wired with 16 gauge on tweeters and 12 gauge on midrange/Midbass drivers

Www.jlaudio.com 

All driven off of Alpine's INE-Z928 8" nav/DVD head unit

Sound dampening the doors and floor (hatch has already been done)

Can't wait to hear it!!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> Just ordered these, should be here Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this wheel especially on the blue beetles! Really nice combo


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

jokerny77 said:


> 2500 :what:


Yes, but the idea of making them custom ie. width, back spacing etc..... Is awesome.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

They look cool I know they're probably heavy though


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> They look cool I know they're probably heavy though


The aluminum ones actually wont be that heavy. I have found a place that makes steel smooties in 20s for half that price


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

turned off the door chime and changed the door to both unlock :wave:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Took it out tonight finally got to 400 miles.


----------



## kbekois (Feb 26, 2013)

.


----------



## kbekois (Feb 26, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Got all of my new audio gear in today!! Can't wait to get it installed but will probably have to wait a week or two to get some of the work we already have going on out of the shop
> 
> Got:
> JL Audio ZR 5 1/4" components going into custom kick panels
> ...


How much all that cost you bro ?! =)


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Took it out tonight finally got to 400 miles.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Got all of my new audio gear in today!! Can't wait to get it installed but will probably have to wait a week or two to get some of the work we already have going on out of the shop
> 
> Got:
> JL Audio ZR 5 1/4" components going into custom kick panels
> ...


want to sell the fender woofer?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

brycecube said:


> want to sell the fender woofer?


Actually I've already got it sold but if that falls through I'll let you know!


As for cost on the equipment, I'm in the car audio industry so I get a ridiculous discount on my personal stuff or else I would've never been able to afford a system of that magnitude

Including all of the equipment, install, wiring, custom work( custom fiberglass kick panels, painted/vinyl wrapped fiberglass enclosure/amp rack), sound dampening the whole system would cost about $9000

I've always been heavy into sound systems... My 98 beetle back when had about $14k in it!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Jedidub said:


> Took it out tonight finally got to 400 miles.


:beer:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

brycecube said:


> turned off the door chime and changed the door to both unlock :wave:


 :thumbup: I need to do this.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Jedidub said:


> They look cool I know they're probably heavy though


Wow. These are Smoooooth. :thumbup:


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

washed, waxed, and used for an Amp for my son's new Fender American Std. Strat that matches the dash!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great^


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! I also did a "stealth" garage door opener button. I got a small black pushbutton at radio shack and mounted it in the blank space up in the overhead console area. I pushed the guts of my opener up in that dead space. I will get a few pics later. I followed the diy thread on here but didn't want to mess up my switch blanks under the HVAC controls yet.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

jaysz2893 said:


> washed, waxed, and used for an Amp for my son's new Fender American Std. Strat that matches the dash!


That's awesome:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

I installed the Gentex Auto Dimming Mirror with HomeLink and Compass.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks really nice, the pin striped 1/4 in wire and jack,very 

And the tint, nice.

So where did he plug into to use the car's Fender system, the Aux plug?

I ask because i have a few strats, gibson etc.

OH, tell your son, nice strat, and something he will do for the rest of his life.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I put my summer wheels (Porsche/Fuchs 17") on her again, after what felt like the longest winter ever!


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Looks really nice, the pin striped 1/4 in wire and jack,very
> 
> And the tint, nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks! the car has gotten a lot of looks and a few compliments locally. I have only seen a few 12+ beetles around and NO Fender Edition ones.
He plans on having his own band very soon. He has lined up a few friends and so far so good. We used a 1/8 to 1/4 adapter and plugged in to the AUX. It sounded really good


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dropped her off at the body shop for bumper shaving


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> I installed the Gentex Auto Dimming Mirror with HomeLink and Compass.


how did you do the wiring?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good with the tinted tails. I've thought about tinting mine a darker red but not sure about some newish TX laws about tinting


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

vdub10golf said:


> Just ordered these, should be here Monday!




had these on my MKV GTI... 3 shocks goes bad within 6 months .... took 9 months to get warranty replacement....


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> how did you do the wiring?


I posted this in another thread. I'll follow this up with a more detailed version. 

The install doesn't go too bad if you have all the necessary tools to begin with including trim tools to pry the trim pieces back a bit. 

I did the A-Pillar trim / fuse box version of the install but did not remove the A-Pillar trim (couldn't figure out how to get it off). I pried it back enough to get a snake down it into the area next to the drivers side dash trim.

I used 2 Add-A-Fuses on slots 55 and 30 as posted here

I'm thinking of ditching the add-a-fuse on the constant power circuit (55) and wiring them both to the switched power circuit (30). Gentex even says in the directions that it's permissible to run them both on the same switched circuit.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Group photo of all the audio goods waiting their turn to be installed

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Took the side rear view mirrors to be painted in RED . Will post pics in a few days , also put a real transport euro front tag and an S red emblem next to the rear turbo emblem, looks kick a$$ :laugh:


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

PLATA said:


> Took the side rear view mirrors to be painted in RED . Will post pics in a few days , also put a real transport euro front tag and an S red emblem next to the rear turbo emblem, looks kick a$$ :laugh:


  prove it


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^ PICS ARE coming, let me get her done for a full pictorial


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Couple of firsts for me today. I dared to leave the top down when leaving my bug parked outside a Target. Got back and she was still there _and_ there was no bird poop on the seats. :thumbup:

I bought some patio furniture, so I needed to do a bit of a dance to get it all to fit - take down the wind blocker, lower the backseats, put the wind blocker back up, and squeeze the folding chairs and bistro table into the trunk. All fit and made it home. eace:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

I took my Beetle and some old high school friends who are visiting sightseeing around the Island.

[IMG]http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll150/Grimey_12/2012 Turbo Beetle/Bugginphoto2-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Beautiful scenery!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

gulmargha said:


> Couple of firsts for me today. I dared to leave the top down when leaving my bug parked outside a Target. Got back and she was still there _and_ there was no bird poop on the seats. :thumbup:
> 
> I bought some patio furniture, so I needed to do a bit of a dance to get it all to fit - take down the wind blocker, lower the backseats, put the wind blocker back up, and squeeze the folding chairs and bistro table into the trunk. All fit and made it home. eace:


:thumbup: awesome!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris659 said:


> Beautiful scenery!


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Installed Lamin-x yellow over my fog lights, and vacuumed the sand out of the interior.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

grahamwright1 said:


> Installed Lumin-x yellow over my fog lights, and vacuumed the sand out of the interior.


We sure could use your extra sand up here on our Northeast beaches. If you can send it up
here, I'll see that it gets sprinkled on a deserving spot.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> We sure could use your extra sand up here on our Northeast beaches. If you can send it up
> here, I'll see that it gets sprinkled on a deserving spot.


I'm not sure if our Florida sand could stand the cold winters 

Did you local beaches get torn-up by Hurricane Sandy?

Edit: Sorry, I didn't see you were in NY when replying from my iPad. You certainly DID get the beaches torn-up by Sandy  I'll dump any extra sand I've gathered in the car on my next trip up that way!


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

BAN12 said:


> DRLs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008FC70M6


Just did the DRL swap.

For reference, the only tool you need for the entire swap is a 9-mm 6-point socket and a fairly long extension bit (6" should do) to unlock the headlamp assembly. Everything else is done by hand.

Also, since these are LEDs, you need to be mindful of polarity; i.e. they only light up when plugged in the right way. In this case, the triangle formed by the three LED's at the tip of the assembly need to be pointed in the same direction as the plastic arm on the DRL bulb socket.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

put on mud flaps


----------



## Popeye304 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Where oh where is my Beetle TDi?*

I actually saw my TDi Beetle today. My youngest daughter decided to stop by and find out the status of her Dodge intrepid... radiator water in the block. Ok daddy... let me know... I like the Beetle. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Rho42 said:


> Just did the DRL swap.
> 
> For reference, the only tool you need for the entire swap is a 9-mm 6-point socket and a fairly long extension bit (6" should do) to unlock the headlamp assembly. Everything else is done by hand.
> 
> Also, since these are LEDs, you need to be mindful of polarity; i.e. they only light up when plugged in the right way. In this case, the triangle formed by the three LED's at the tip of the assembly need to be pointed in the same direction as the plastic arm on the DRL bulb socket.


So how bright are the new DRLs? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

looks outstanding. Can you tell me if your DRLs dim when you turn on the headlights?



BAN12 said:


> Changed the DRLs & license lights to l.e.d, thanks to jokerny77 for pointing me in the right direction for the DRL leds.
> 
> Cell phone pics
> 
> New ones on the left.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Got some FK's: They should still settle a bit then I'm gonna see if I want to lower them more. We tried putting the rear all the way down and with the 19x10s theres no way I could have driven it safely lol

After/Before







[/url]


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

looks much better :thumbup:
which version FK's did you end up purchasing?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

vdubjettaman said:


> looks much better :thumbup:
> which version FK's did you end up purchasing?


Silverlines


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

02SilverSport said:


> So how bright are the new DRLs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


They're not really any brighter than the OEM DRLs. The big difference is that it's a much colder color, and thus is more noticeable in the daytime (OEM DRLs sometimes look like they're just reflecting sunlight).


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

brycecube said:


> put on mud flaps


I have a set that is still in the box(s). Still deciding if I want to cover the fender wells with invisible bra before installing them. I'm also not quite sold on the rear set in terms of appearance.


----------



## Johan N (May 7, 2009)

Bought and installed a skibox. 








It´s an advertising box for the Swedish company Cloetta who has been sponsoring the Swedish alpine skiingteam for many years.


Really tasty chocolate bars.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Johan N said:


> Bought and installed a skibox.


Nice to see that someone has base bars for the Beetle.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Johan N said:


> Bought and installed a skibox.
> Really tasty chocolate bars.


Not an option I think would work on my Beetle, but the chocolate bars might work!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

crossed the 2,000 mile mark!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

vdubjettaman said:


> crossed the 2,000 mile mark!



Congrats, how long have you had your beetle?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Carbon Steel said:


> Congrats, how long have you had your beetle?


This one from February 27th
*I had a white one with 662 miles that made it to 1200 miles before it was totaled. So I guess i've been driving a Beetle for ~3200 miles?


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Received confirmation that my wheels will be done today. I didn't actually do anything to it today other than drive it to work, but I'm excited! Photo for reference!


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Crossed the 1000 mile mark, crossed into another state (NJ) for the first time, refilled for the first time (no, I didn't get a 1000 miles on a tank , there was another refueling earlier, but I wasn't there for it, my dad had borrowed the car that day).


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

kaitisland said:


> Received confirmation that my wheels will be done today. I didn't actually do anything to it today other than drive it to work, but I'm excited! Photo for reference!


What wheels are you doing?


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

I gave mine it's first tank of non-winter gas since October! Watched the mileage skyrocket now that the good fuel is back. I've been getting 32 mpg mixed driving (if I'm lucky...several tanks below the 30 mark over the winter). On the first 103 miles of this tank (filled yesterday, bunch of highway driving w/ cruise set at 65) I'm averaging 37.6 mpg. My 35 mile return trip yesterday was up over 40 mpg =o This is in my base model 2.5L w/ a 5 spd. Amazing how sensitive the mpgs are to fuel blend!


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Chris659 said:


> What wheels are you doing?


They're a secret for now. I'll post once they're here and on the car!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

gulmargha said:


> Crossed the 1000 mile mark, crossed into another state (NJ) for the first time, refilled for the first time (no, I didn't get a 1000 miles on a tank , there was another refueling earlier, but I wasn't there for it, my dad had borrowed the car that day).


Shucks, my 1K mark went by this weekend and I didn't notice it! Oh well, first tank did 38.5 (dealer) and second is 39.5 (TDI Convertible). With summer coming in full swing mileage should average a fraction higher for me on my commute. My 6cyl 6spd Mustang used to average a little over 24 doing the same commute.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Superb Stance


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Superb Stance


#onairdontcare


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> #onairdontcare


:thumbup:


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Beets said:


> I gave mine it's first tank of non-winter gas since October! Watched the mileage skyrocket now that the good fuel is back. I've been getting 32 mpg mixed driving (if I'm lucky...several tanks below the 30 mark over the winter). On the first 103 miles of this tank (filled yesterday, bunch of highway driving w/ cruise set at 65) I'm averaging 37.6 mpg. My 35 mile return trip yesterday was up over 40 mpg =o This is in my base model 2.5L w/ a 5 spd. Amazing how sensitive the mpgs are to fuel blend!


 And here I thought the bump in mpg I've been seeing in the last couple days was because I was becoming a more economical driver. 



Chrisho said:


> Shucks, my 1K mark went by this weekend and I didn't notice it! Oh well, first tank did 38.5 (dealer) and second is 39.5 (TDI Convertible). With summer coming in full swing mileage should average a fraction higher for me on my commute. My 6cyl 6spd Mustang used to average a little over 24 doing the same commute.


I got 36.5 mpg combined for the first 1k miles. Based on the dash reading, I'm getting roughly 35 with the top down, and 41 with the top up.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

gulmargha said:


> And here I thought the bump in mpg I've been seeing in the last couple days was because I was becoming a more economical driver.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 36.5 mpg combined for the first 1k miles. Based on the dash reading, I'm getting roughly 35 with the top down, and 41 with the top up.


The top goes up? :what:


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Sitting at Fast Addiction in Castleton, VT waiting for my SPM turbo back exhaust to be installed and APR Stage 1 flash. Can't wait to see, feel and hear the difference.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MartyVT said:


> Sitting at Fast Addiction in Castleton, VT waiting for my SPM turbo back exhaust to be installed and APR Stage 1 flash. Can't wait to see, feel and hear the difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


How come you're not going stage 2?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> How come you're not going stage 2?


Could be no downpipe?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> Could be no downpipe?
> 
> Sent from my iPad


He said he's doing a turbo back exhaust


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

drtechy said:


> He said he's doing a turbo back exhaust


 You need a downpipe for stage2? A turbo back exhaust is not the same as a downpipe.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MnATL said:


> You need a downpipe for stage2? A turbo back exhaust is not the same as a downpipe.


Do tell the difference because I don't think there is one, except the turbo back is the entire exhaust from the turbo to the bumper, and a downpipe is just the piece off the turbo to the cat back. You sure you're not thinking of just the cat back?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

drtechy said:


> Do tell the difference because I don't think there is one, except the turbo back is the entire exhaust from the turbo to the bumper, and a downpipe is just the piece off the turbo to the cat back. You sure you're not thinking of just the cat back?



Aha yeah I was thinking cat back. No reason not to go straight to stage 2.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MnATL said:


> Aha yeah I was thinking cat back. No reason not to go straight to stage 2.


The only reason I can think of he may not want is if its a manual cuz our stock clutches suck, so on stage 2 they have to be replaced.


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Never really thought about stage 2. I thought I needed a new intercooler and cold air intake. I only have a k&n filter in there right now. Well anyhow, the exhaust went in great, sounds awesome. My dealer was told by apr that he would not need the newer flash board ( or whatever you call that piece of equipment). Turns out, he does. He needs to order it from apr so flash happens in about a week. Should I go right to stage 2? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

I do have the dsg transmission


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MartyVT said:


> Never really thought about stage 2. I thought I needed a new intercooler and cold air intake. I only have a k&n filter in there right now. Well anyhow, the exhaust went in great, sounds awesome. My dealer was told by apr that he would not need the newer flash board ( or whatever you call that piece of equipment). Turns out, he does. He needs to order it from apr so flash happens in about a week. Should I go right to stage 2? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


If you're DSG I'd go straight to stage 2. You don't need the intake or intercooler, they just help. The only requirement is the downpipe which you have.


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Are there any negatives to going right to stage 2? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MartyVT said:


> Are there any negatives to going right to stage 2?


Your face may hurt a little from smiling so much when you hit the gas lol.. but seriously no, as long as you have a DSG you have nothing to really worry about.


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> The top goes up? :what:


Haha, it's been raining a lot here the last couple weeks.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

gulmargha said:


> Haha, it's been raining a lot here the last couple weeks.


We have something worse than rain here in Atlanta


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

added the alarm from vw


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

I noticed that I am over the 3100 mile mark!

:thumbup:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I pushed my Beetle the hardest yet since Ive had it. Im in tennessee right now and there is a road we have here that cuts through the mountain side for about 12 miles and looks sumthin' like a road course with a mountain in your face! When you talk about smiling during acceleration...I was doin' it! We averaged 85-120mph the whole way with a few good straights. Comin' outta the turn was the best. I was able to keep the turbo open 85-90 percent of the time. All she wanted to do was go, gO, GO...she took everything I threw at her! She was unbelievably impressive in the turns. The DSG was INSANE! I used the paddles the whole way. I was runnin' with a 2010 camaro ss and a 2014 v6 mustang and was able to hang with the americans! They were in shock when we stopped! I cant imagine what she would have done with upgrades! Maybe later! :beer:


----------



## iamdabroodwich (Jul 17, 2012)

I was minding my own business applying Rain-X to all of my windows, when the mail guy drove up to my house and said, "Don't you have anything better to do than detail that thing every other day?"


I guess some people just don't get it. :/


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

iamdabroodwich said:


> I was minding my own business applying Rain-X to all of my windows, when the mail guy drove up to my house and said, "Don't you have anything better to do than detail that thing every other day?"
> 
> 
> I guess some people just don't get it. :/


Did you tell him "its not a car..."?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

iamdabroodwich said:


> I was minding my own business applying Rain-X to all of my windows, when the mail guy drove up to my house and said, "Don't you have anything better to do than detail that thing every other day?"
> 
> 
> I guess some people just don't get it. :/


Go home mailman you're drunk.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, I wish I could say something more noteworthy although I did receive and installed the Porsche coolant reservoir cap. Looks very cool for those who like to dress up things' that nobody will ever see. I'm rather anal that way I suppose. 

Next up? Most likely more invisible bra material applied to door jams/rocker panel area and possibly some vinyl coloring accents. I already took a hit on my bumper from some kind of road debris and that invisible bra material was gouged, but it did protect the paint. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Well, I wish I could say something more noteworthy although I did receive and installed the Porsche coolant reservoir cap. Looks very cool for those who like to dress up things' that nobody will ever see. I'm rather anal that way I suppose.
> 
> Next up? Most likely more invisible bra material applied to door jams/rocker panel area and possibly some vinyl coloring accents. I already took a hit on my bumper from some kind of road debris and that invisible bra material was gouged, but it did protect the paint. :thumbup:


I just ordered the two Porsche caps that ECS advertised but haven't received them yet. Wanted to finish it off with a Forge black washer res cap but couldn't bring myself to spend $50 on just that one cap.

The clear bras work great! If you haven't already I recommend the piece that covers the top of the back bumper so you don't tear up the paint loading/unloading stuff in the hatch


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

iamdabroodwich said:


> I was minding my own business applying Rain-X to all of my windows, when the mail guy drove up to my house and said, "Don't you have anything better to do than detail that thing every other day?"
> 
> 
> I guess some people just don't get it. :/


hehe.. nope.. they just don't get it. I'm always down in the garage of my apt. building doing something to my car. Every time somebody walks through I always get a look like "what's this guy doing now?" It's easy to explain trying to remove bird poo, but try explaining sitting with the door open and a laptop / Vag-Com hooked up to the car, that's a different story. I'm convinced one person thought I was trying to steal the car one night..


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Rolled fenders, lowered the fronts more, and wrapped my roof Gloss Black Metallic


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably my favorite car on here! 

Looks great with that color and style wheel


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> I just ordered the two Porsche caps that ECS advertised but haven't received them yet. Wanted to finish it off with a Forge black washer res cap but couldn't bring myself to spend $50 on just that one cap.
> 
> The clear bras work great! If you haven't already I recommend the piece that covers the top of the back bumper so you don't tear up the paint loading/unloading stuff in the hatch



Seems like we're on the same mantra as the rear bumper is high on my list. :thumbup: As you know that's a large section which is megabucks for the 3M material. Still, I plan to have the entire bumper wrapped excluding the cut-out for the license plate. 

I opted for the Audi engine oil cap before the Porsche cap was available from ECS. Likewise, I'm flipping coins between the Forge polished aluminum vs. black powder coat. You're right that the price is way too high for what it is, and consequently it's a low on my priority list.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> The clear bras work great! If you haven't already I recommend the piece that covers the top of the back bumper so you don't tear up the paint loading/unloading stuff in the hatch



The only issue I have with my clear bra is that is that pollen clings to it, highlighting the areas protected. It sprays off just fine, but the next hour its back. Like a static cling effect.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Probably my favorite car on here!
> 
> Looks great with that color and style wheel


Insomuch as wheels go I have to agree! :thumbup: I really like the perspective in photo three which shows the super wide rear wheel relative to the front. Unfortunately, I'm not quite that gutsy' but I do plan to change-out my Twisters for Enkie's.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> Seems like we're on the same mantra as the rear bumper is high on my list. :thumbup: As you know that's a large section which is megabucks for the 3M material. Still, I plan to have the entire bumper wrapped excluding the cut-out for the license plate.
> 
> I opted for the Audi engine oil cap before the Porsche cap was available from ECS. Likewise, I'm flipping coins between the Forge polished aluminum vs. black powder coat. You're right that the price is way too high for what it is, and consequently it's a low on my priority list.


Wow the whole rear bumper?? I only did the top of it around the hatch opening as thts the highest impact area. Don't plan on driving fast in reverse enough to warrant covering the entire rear bumper LOL

Whatever floats your boat but that seems like major overkill IMO


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Wow the whole rear bumper?? I only did the top of it around the hatch opening as thts the highest impact area. Don't plan on driving fast in reverse enough to warrant covering the entire rear bumper LOL
> 
> Whatever floats your boat but that seems like major overkill IMO


When I first had the invisible bra applied to the front end I was taken back by the price. However, after seeing how easy it was to clean and how well it protected the paint I was quite impressed. In fact I now wish I had the entire hood and front bumpers taken all the way down to the bottom to serve as an invisible mud-flap. 

Initially, I was only going to do the same areas you mentioned but I know from experience that shopping cards and other things’ find their way on the corners of the car. This will also serve as a mud-flap for the rear area while keeping the corners relatively free from minor scrapes. The only caveat is of course the price. Hopefully, the shop will cut me some slack because of the amount of work I’ve had done already. Frankly, if I could justify it I would have the entire car covered in that stuff.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I had hood, 24 inches, the front bumper, fenders to line up with hood line, and mirrors done. 

If I were to have beyond that done I could see doing the A pillars, rear bumper near hatch, and possible rear fenders on the forward side. As it is, I went for the largest frontal area that was painted. With out distinct lack of grill I figure this is well worth the investment


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I most certainly agree as my front section is covered similarly together with the mirrors. Still, it wouldn't have been much more to do the rest of the hood but I was already spending a ton of money that day. I also had the Crystalline applied that same day including the sunroof and front shield. Megabucks for sure!


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Started the day at 3802 miles, and just ended it with 5014 miles! 

Florida to Ontario Canada along I75 gave me a low between one fill up of 29.8 mpg, and a high of 35.4 on another fill up. Looks like an overall average of 33.2 for a trip where I spent most time between 75 and 80.

Very happy with the highway mileage!

Sent from my iPad


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> Started the day at 3802 miles, and just ended it with 5014 miles!
> 
> Florida to Ontario Canada along I75 gave me a low between one fill up of 29.8 mpg, and a high of 35.4 on another fill up. Looks like an overall average of 33.2 for a trip where I spent most time between 75 and 80.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

SaberOne said:


> Insomuch as wheels go I have to agree! :thumbup: I really like the perspective in photo three which shows the super wide rear wheel relative to the front. Unfortunately, I'm not quite that gutsy' but I do plan to change-out my Twisters for Enkie's.


Thanks! 

Yeah I love those 19x10 rears, that rear fender eats them up too but they still poke out a little bit. I'm pretty glad I came across those otherwise I would have had all 4 19x9s and without the powdercoat.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah I love those 19x10 rears, that rear fender eats them up too but they still poke out a little bit. I'm pretty glad I came across those otherwise I would have had all 4 19x9s and without the powdercoat.


how is the ride quality?


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello *vdub10golf*,
Yeah, how does the ride feel and moreover, how is your mileage? 

I've swapped 18's for 17's to try to minimize the road noise and feel in my Passat Sport and I didn't really notice much of a difference. For sure the car looked much nicer with the 18's so it turned out to be a bust! Conversely, I swapped out the stock 17x7's from my TDI Bug for 18x8 Twisters'. This go-around revealed more road noise and a tire/wheel combo that’s finicky to balance. Most likely due to those egg-shaped 'ContiProContacts'.

When I get around to swapping out the Twisters' I'm planning to split the difference and go with a light-weight 18x7.5 while retaining a 235/45 albeit the lightest one on the market (Mich Super Sport). It all looks good on paper until I total up the price.

Clearly, it’s quite the juggling act to find the balance between style, comfort and performance.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a set of these at home I'm thinking of throwing on some 225 40 18s and putting them on, they look awesome on a TT so why not.
















And a quick crapy photoshop


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Does anyone have the weights of the various wheels we have available for the Beetle? Tire weight I can probably get off of Tirerack, but I am curious how much difference there is between wheel sets.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Chrisho said:


> Does anyone have the weights of the various wheels we have available for the Beetle? Tire weight I can probably get off of Tirerack, but I am curious how much difference there is between wheel sets.


The twisters in 18" are freaking heavy.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> The twisters in 18" are freaking heavy.


Had to replace a tire after 300 miles (crappy Conti's) but I didn't think to weigh the Twister' while it was separated. The shop mechanic simply told me it was heavy. It would be nice to know so I guess we'll just have to wait until someone does the deed or knows the spec. In any event I do plan to replace my Twisters' with some Enkei Race wheels (RM9) which I know are 17.26~18.01 pounds. 

For what it's worth I did notice a difference in the initial roll-off from stop when I had the original 17's on my TDI and then changed to the Twisters'. Yes, the larger tires also added to the rolling resistance, proving that you can't have your cake and eat it too. 

Ok, just because I'm bored and somewhat motivated I'll share a bit more. I added the RM9 18x7.5 @ 17.26lbs and the Micth SS 235/45 @ 23lbs plus the 'aluminum' centering ring and 'lighter' after-market lug bolts for a total of approximately 41-pounds. That's not bad at all. I would love to know what a stock TDI tire/wheel combo weighs, so if somebody is so inclined, please post the results.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hit 10k today! 

Came out to this from publix today 

 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Detailed the tires/wheels and engine compartment


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

today I finally bought my beetle -- new 2012 pg turbo. all I can say is this beetle packs some punch, cant wait to really unlock its potential.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Hit 2K today, she is fun, she is fast, she brings smiles, she drinks gas fast, she is my DD and she is my joy


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

VRACERW said:


> today I finally bought my beetle -- new 2012 pg turbo. all I can say is this beetle packs some punch, cant wait to really unlock its potential.


 
Welcome to the party! :beer:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Hit 10k today!
> 
> Came out to this from publix today


 Hell, that car even looks great wet


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Haven't done much. Waiting on wheels so I can decide on fitment. All the chrome trim is going to be wrapped gloss black. Doing a CF roof (as well as the spoiler).

Here's a little practice videos for a photo shoot we were doing. 

http://www.youtube.com/#/watch?v=DM...top_uri=/watch?v=DMdGbtYAoBE&feature=youtu.be

Here's some updated shots of the car(cause I feel like whoring lol) 















































Getting a set of these 18x9.5 all around. HOPEFULLY by sowo, these'll be vinyl wrapped a different color. It's gonna be nice


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

GaryD87 said:


> Haven't done much. Waiting on wheels so I can decide on fitment. All the chrome trim is going to be wrapped gloss black. Doing a CF roof (as well as the spoiler).


 Color me clueless, how is this wrap of the chrome accomplished? It sounds as if it might be a nice trick for my Toffee Convertible. Blacking out that chrome would give an interesting effect, if combined with a good set of lightweight wheels.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Putting on my custom licence plates today :thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Hell, that car even looks great wet


 Thanks. I was hoping to do my weekly clean up today but it's been raining off and on all day


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Isola said:


> Putting on my custom licence plates today :thumbup:


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Took my Beetle out near Hershey PA for the Campbelltown VW Dustoff. I-78 was basically deserted, got the bug up to 110  

Bought a euro plate; haven't gotten around to installing it yet.


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

Well someone reversed in to my 5 week-old Turbo Black DSG (in Candy White) last week so I've just spent £540-ish on getting the entire rear bumper replaced, reflectors replaced, plus fitting and painting. 

I was in a local grocery store and saw this blue van inching, inching, iiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnching backwards, and then -krunch!- and he drives off. 

:facepalm:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

gulmargha said:


> Took my Beetle out near Hershey PA for the Campbelltown VW Dustoff. I-78 was basically deserted, got the bug up to 110
> 
> Bought a euro plate; haven't gotten around to installing it yet.


 Black and on air? I was their in my Silver Turbo


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Only air I have is with the top down  I was just a spectator for this show. Were you parked next to a black Karmann Ghia?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

gulmargha said:


> Only air I have is with the top down  I was just a spectator for this show. Were you parked next to a black Karmann Ghia?


 That would be me.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Took a nap in it during my lunch break today


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Took a nap in it during my lunch break today


 Hey we got old farts who do that at work, but they don't have a cool car to do it in!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> Color me clueless, how is this wrap of the chrome accomplished? It sounds as if it might be a nice trick for my Toffee Convertible. Blacking out that chrome would give an interesting effect, if combined with a good set of lightweight wheels.


 
You ever heard of vinyl wrap? It's all the rage right now in modifying a vehicle nowadays. You can literally change the entire color of your car if you desire.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Hey we got old farts who do that at work, but they don't have a cool car to do it in!


 Not an old fart yet but definitely feel like one sometimes!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Gettin' the beat put in tomorrow! 

Head Unit: Pioneer AVH-X5500BHS 
Amp: Kicker IX1000.5 five-channel 
Speakers: Kicker QS Components 
Sub: JL 12w6v2 in Crutchfield sealed box 
Wiring: Kicker 4awg amp kit and Kicker RCAs 

Dynamat for the doors for the hard hitting components!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Put my new oil and coolant caps on today from ECS Tuning 

Wasn't so lucky with their LED tag light kit. The right side worked for a few minutes but the left side never would come on. It wasn't the light but something in the harness. 

Called them up and they're doing an advanced replacement for me and covering all shipping expenses. This was without me asking for anything. It was my first time dealing with ECS so I was a bit frustrated when the lights didn't work but I have to commend them on their customer service!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Gettin' the beat put in tomorrow!
> 
> Head Unit: Pioneer AVH-X5500BHS
> Amp: Kicker IX1000.5 five-channel
> ...


 
Looks like it will be a nice system! You installing it yourself or having a shop do it?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> Looks like it will be a nice system! You installing it yourself or having a shop do it?


 I do corp work for Best Buy from home, so I know the installer at my local Best Buy...he is doing it. Can't really beat the price we get it for and all this Kicker stuff we get on accommodation.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

hit 6000 miles today! :beer::beer::vampire::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

crossed 2,400 miles today... I just want to flog the crap outta this car. I'm getting tired of driving around calmly.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> crossed 2,400 miles today... I just want to flog the crap outta this car. I'm getting tired of driving around calmly.


:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

brycecube said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:


 :beer::laugh:


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Sitting and waiting at Fast Addiction in Vermont for my APR stage 2 install. Can't wait to see results.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

MartyVT said:


> Sitting and waiting at Fast Addiction in Vermont for my APR stage 2 install. Can't wait to see results.


 you mean *FEEL* the results


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

broke my suspension today....


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

jwcardy said:


> broke my suspension today....


 :facepalm: What happened?


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my, just went APR stage 2. This is not the same beetle. WOW


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Grimey-1 said:


> :facepalm: What happened?


 Pretty sure he's joking, he has air ride


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

MartyVT said:


> Oh my, just went APR stage 2. This is not the same beetle. WOW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 
Lol you teasing me man...I'm trying to stick to the audio/interior route and posts like this don't help! :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Lol you teasing me man...I'm trying to stick to the audio/interior route and posts like this don't help! :laugh:


 Boooooring, moar powarz! Lol just playin do what you like


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Pretty sure he's joking, he has air ride


 I was thinking the same thing; however, my coworkers has a MkV GTI on bags and he did have to replace a bag before....:banghead: Anyway, I still feel :banghead:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Grimey-1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing; however, my coworkers has a MkV GTI on bags and he did have to replace a bag before....:banghead: Anyway, I still feel :banghead:


 Yea just messing around. Had some custom control arms built so we can run that old school beetle camber


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> Yea just messing around. Had some custom control arms built so we can run that old school beetle camber


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

jwcardy said:


> Yea just messing around. Had some custom control arms built so we can run that old school beetle camber


  Your TB looks awesome! :thumbup::thumbup: I have a reflex silver too, and some local guys from my car club sent me a ic: of yours via facebook as a suggestion of what to do to mine...I told them I already had choke pics of your car and one of them I have as a screen saver on my phone:laugh:...Awesome job with yours. I promise I am not going to copy, but I like what you have done thus far. opcorn:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

took her to the beach


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Grimey-1 said:


> Your TB looks awesome! :thumbup::thumbup: I have a reflex silver too, and some local guys from my car club sent me a ic: of yours via facebook as a suggestion of what to do to mine...I told them I already had choke pics of your car and one of them I have as a screen saver on my phone:laugh:...Awesome job with yours. I promise I am not going to copy, but I like what you have done thus far. opcorn:


 thanks for the props! our car is everywhere because we are one of the few going with a retro theme. man honestly do what you want with the car. I would love to see more retro'd out 2012+ beetles. If you need any help im just a pm away haha. Ours will be a different color very very soon. 

-Wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> thanks for the props! our car is everywhere because we are one of the few going with a retro theme. man honestly do what you want with the car. I would love to see more retro'd out 2012+ beetles. If you need any help im just a pm away haha. Ours will be a different color very very soon.
> 
> -Wes


 In time for SoWo?


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

jwcardy said:


> thanks for the props! our car is everywhere because we are one of the few going with a retro theme. man honestly do what you want with the car. I would love to see more retro'd out 2012+ beetles. If you need any help im just a pm away haha. Ours will be a different color very very soon.
> 
> -Wes


 Mahalo (Hawaiian for thanks) :wave:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> In time for SoWo?


 Yes sir!


----------



## kbekois (Feb 26, 2013)

BugzLife said:


> I smoked an 88 mustang gt that thought he was a bad ass...turns out...HE WAS WRONG!


 Lmfao rofl rofl Lmfao hahaha stupid 'stangs =p

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got the new set of ECS tag light sin and these actually worked! 

Looks great! 

Now waiting for my Abt eyelids to come in Monday and HID head/fog lights and LEDs for running, turn, and brake lights later in the week


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Washed my car, installed a vanity plate.
















Not sure why all of the pictures I link show up as a "?" :screwy::banghead: 

http://flic.kr/p/eewyEx


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

gulmargha said:


> Washed my car, installed a vanity plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't feel bad! I was the same way until I read this: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5471445-How-To-Embedding-pictures-from-flickr. 

Hope this helps


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you!! 

 
All cleaned up 



Chris659 said:


> Don't feel bad! I was the same way until I read this:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5471445-How-To-Embedding-pictures-from-flickr.
> 
> Hope this helps


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Much better now  

Good looking vert! Are you going to mount the euro plate on the front bumper or keep it on the dash?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Put the mudflaps on front and rear, went to my parents to do the work since my father loves to help out and he has a good rolling jack. Fronts can be put on without taking the wheels off, just involves turning wheels twice per side. The bottom push pin can be done without a drill, just use a punch and to make the hole then put the bottom half of the pin till flush and tap the pin in with a hammer if need be. Back ones don't fit as flush as I like but they will work. 

Also put on the keyed lugs


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

gulmargha said:


> Washed my car, installed a vanity plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Go diesels!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Sold my BBS Rs wheels, and spun my coils up a bit, she looks proper and handles much better now.


----------



## LUV2LOL (Apr 27, 2013)

I just got my 2012 Turbo Beetle on Thursday (previously owned a 2001 turbo). I took out the rear headrests to see if it improved the view when backing up.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> Sold my BBS Rs wheels, and spun my coils up a bit, she looks proper and handles much better now.


 What out for the vortex modding trolls, getting rid of rs's and raising your car are against all they believe in lol


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, I had the black area of my roof and the sunroof covered with matt invisible bra. The effect came out looking like the sections were painted flat black. Yes, including the glass! I also had the rocker panels below the doors covered in flat black vinyl. It’s too early to tell how well this may it hold up but it looks pretty good so far. They also covered the doorsill decorative silver strips with gloss invisible bra to prevent door entry scratches. They now look a tad more shiny and richer and by no means cheap looking. :thumbup: 

I especially like the matt black appearance on the sunroof while the inside of the glass now looks frosted and I really like the look. Let’s face it, the screen sunshade doesn’t block out very much sun but with the combination of tent on the inside and the matt bra on the outside, it now softens the light penetration. :thumbup: 

I’ll post some pics in a couple of days because I can’t wash the bugs off until all of the vinyl curers.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

drtechy said:


> What out for the vortex modding trolls, getting rid of rs's and raising your car are against all they believe in lol


 I know, but with this car I want fun, not a car I have to worry about every single pot hole. I'm either going to go 19"s or 20"s soon.


----------



## crescentwrench (Apr 27, 2013)

Bought a 13' 50's edition. That's enough for today. :laugh:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

crescentwrench said:


> Bought a 13' 50's edition. That's enough for today. :laugh:


 Welcome! Don't be a stranger and be active!! Congrats!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't be very inconspicuous at night time with these things! 

 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr 

I didn't know I was getting spot lights!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

They're so bright we used them to have extra light while we were unloading groceries LOL 

 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## crescentwrench (Apr 27, 2013)

stainlineho said:


> Welcome! Don't be a stranger and be active!! Congrats!


 Thanks! I'm a gearhead and loving all the collective intelligence here. 
I'll be around. :wave:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

crescentwrench said:


> Bought a 13' 50's edition. That's enough for today. :laugh:


 Awesome, welcome to the party! :beer:


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

:thumbup: Congrats! 

Looks like you've got a nice classic too- could you take a pic of your beetle next to your cougar? 



crescentwrench said:


> Bought a 13' 50's edition. That's enough for today. :laugh:


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

I chickened out when I realized I would have to drill into the bumper. I'll leave it on the dash for now. 



Chris659 said:


> Much better now
> 
> Good looking vert! Are you going to mount the euro plate on the front bumper or keep it on the dash?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

took a pic from afar:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

One of the nicest composed pics on the Forum, beautiful.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Carbon Steel said:


> One of the nicest composed pics on the Forum, beautiful.


 thanks. It just sorta happened. I normally park in the driveway but the house was being pressure washed and his S4 was parked there instead. 
Here's the pic of his car where I would have been parked...


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

vdubjettaman said:


> took a pic from afar:


 Nice!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Another nice one.


----------



## crescentwrench (Apr 27, 2013)

Sure thing, gulmargha. :beer:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris659 said:


> Can't be very inconspicuous at night time with these things!
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr
> ...


 Looks awesome! Where did you get them from? opcorn:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

They're from ECS Tuning. Honestly they're too bright for me... I'm going to try to put some tint over the lenses or something to reduce how much light output they have. 


Got my Abt beetle eyelids painted last night and waiting for them to be wet sanded and buffed so I can get them put on!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Chris659 said:


> They're from ECS Tuning. Honestly they're too bright for me... I'm going to try to put some tint over the lenses or something to reduce how much light output they have.
> 
> 
> Got my Abt beetle eyelids painted last night and waiting for them to be wet sanded and buffed so I can get them put on!


 Cool, thanks!


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

Grimey-1 said:


> Cool, thanks!


 yeah they do look good but i couldn't have them id get a dwi!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::vampire::laugh::laugh::laugh::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Added an armrest which should have been included. I can't stop modding my TB. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Had it tinted although the weather sucks, here's a pic. 
Went with 3m carbon 35%.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Chris659 said:


> They're so bright we used them to have extra light while we were unloading groceries LOL
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


 I can't go this route the object is to hide the license tag.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hate that they're as bright as they are 

I am trying to find a way to make them dimmer... I only got them because I am swapping all of the other lights for LED since I like the white light look rather than thhe yellowish factory lights. Wasn't expecting what I received


----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

Chris659 said:


> I hate that they're as bright as they are
> 
> I am trying to find a way to make them dimmer... I only got them because I am swapping all of the other lights for LED since I like the white light look rather than thhe yellowish factory lights. Wasn't expecting what I received


 Just put a resistor inline and cut the voltage/current supply back a little bit. This should work as long as there is no chips/advanced electronics built into the light. 

http://www.ngineering.com/led_calculators.htm


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

MrSector9 said:


> Just put a resistor inline and cut the voltage/current supply back a little bit. This should work as long as there is no chips/advanced electronics built into the light.
> 
> http://www.ngineering.com/led_calculators.htm


 You took the words right out of my mouth. The other option is find a light cluster with less diodes on it. 

Personally I like that it makes the tag easier to read.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Jedidub said:


> Had it tinted although the weather sucks, here's a pic.
> Went with 3m carbon 35%.


 Looks great. I have an appointment to get my windows tinted on Monday. 35% looks nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I tinted the fog lights yellow today:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Technically I did it Saturday and Sunday- but I washed and detailed it. Then removed the rear headrests. Then drove it down by the river and Bug ate bugs.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Chillout said:


> I tinted the fog lights yellow today:


 Very cool.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

I haven't done it yet, but I'm in the process of having my windows tinted today... 35%


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally put my blacked out Turbo badge on the decklid... Only been sitting on my desk for 2 weeks 

 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is actually from last week when I test fit the Abt eyelids while they were still in primer. Now they're painted, wetsanded, and buffed so I'll put them on tomorrow... Hopefully  

 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Added 15mm and 20mm spacers to my stock 19s. Filled out the fender wells nicely. 
Before :

























After:









































Pics taken with HTC One.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been wondering about the spacers.. I want to push my stock 18 disc rims out too. I like the look. What size goes where, and where to get them?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Spacers brought the wheel out nicely, like to see a full side shot now, very nice.


----------



## iiMcnees7 (May 2, 2013)

Played around with some Plasti-Dip & intaked it.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jaysz2893 said:


> I've been wondering about the spacers.. I want to push my stock 18 disc rims out too. I like the look. What size goes where, and where to get them?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


 The bigger spacer goes in the rear. They are ECS tuning spacers. I bought them used on this site for $150 shipped. They come with the extended bolts for the wheels. 

Flush wheel fitment is a must especially if you're lowered.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

iiMcnees7 said:


> Played around with some Plasti-Dip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is exactly what I am doing in a few weeks but in paint! Looks really good!! Thanks a bunch because it's the first time I've seen a picture of one like this. Was relying on good ole imagination since I'm too lazy to photoshop it 

when my car goes down for a few days for the stereo I was going to have them do that and also the inlay of the door handles. Don't know if I'm saying that right... The cupped area the back of your fingers would touch. Don't suppose I could get you to throw some plasti-dip there for me to see what it looks like?


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! I am lowered and I totally agree. I'll keep an eye on the for sale threads.. and start saving my pennies.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiMcnees7 (May 2, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> This is exactly what I am doing in a few weeks but in paint! Looks really good!! Thanks a bunch because it's the first time I've seen a picture of one like this. Was relying on good ole imagination since I'm too lazy to photoshop it
> 
> when my car goes down for a few days for the stereo I was going to have them do that and also the inlay of the door handles. Don't know if I'm saying that right... The cupped area the back of your fingers would touch. Don't suppose I could get you to throw some plasti-dip there for me to see what it looks like?


 Thanks. Thats funny you ask, i want to do my door handles! ;] I am going to attempt not to take them off, but getting around to the backside (where your fingers will go) may pose a problem. I love Plasti-dip over paint because there is no mistake, it simply peels off. I will certainly post pictures once ive done it. I think the back bumper is a great improvement painted like that. Great minds think a like.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll have to try some out before I paint if it's that easy 

I'll be on the look out for more pics from ya! 

Thanks again


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I turned my Beetle in a weapon of mass destruction this weekend... driving to Berlin for a short 1000mile roadtrip, killing thousands of bugs on my way :sly: 

this was my first long distance trip with the Beetle, and I have to admit: it felt much better than it did with my previous car, the 2009 Scirocco... something I didn't expect! 
She also got a few shots of E10 fuel, with added bio-ethanol, which made her run very smooth with my tuning box maxed out.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Finally put my blacked out Turbo badge on the decklid... Only been sitting on my desk for 2 weeks


 Where do you get these blacked out badges? I would love to black out all the chrome on mine, actually need to spend more time figuring out how that would look as chrome isn't bad on Toffee but that black out looks so nice.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Chrisho said:


> Where do you get these blacked out badges? I would love to black out all the chrome on mine, actually need to spend more time figuring out how that would look as chrome isn't bad on Toffee but that black out looks so nice.


 I think the chrome looks better on your color car.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Although I agree with what stainlineho said about the color of the car, they were all done by my painter. He sanded down the stock emblems and painted them... 

Or you can use plastidip like u see on the red turbo on the previous page


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Finally got around to installing the front mud-flaps. Since I have more time than money I decided to cheat by following the directions. Besides, it was a good time as any to practice changing a tire with the scissor jack, tools, etc. 

When drilling the holes I opted to use my Bosch nut driver vs. my drill motor for easier access between the wheel hub and underneath. The mounting hardware provided is very good and its unlikely these things’ will ever come off. 

In the end I really like the way they look on my white Bug as my lower rocker panels are covered with black vinyl so the contrast looks bitchin’. eace:However, I’m still debating whether to install the rear flaps’ as I’m not sure about the look. I’m sorta funny that way.

*Sidebar:* Since I had the tires off I decided to wipe everything down and give the wheel-wells a bit of a detail job. I also decided to weigh the tire/wheel combination for future reference. I have the 18-inch ‘Twisters’ with the Plain-Jane ContiProContact 235/45’s. The combined weight is 50.4 pounds for those interested. When these tires need replacement I plan to swap them for an Enkei/Michelin combo with a combined weight of 40.5 pounds. That should really make a significant difference in roll-off acceleration and braking.


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Added the USP traction control turn off button (whatever the official name is). Can't wait to try it out! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> hat way.
> 
> *Sidebar:* Since I had the tires off I decided to wipe everything down and give the wheel-wells a bit of a detail job. I also decided to weigh the tire/wheel combination for future reference. I have the 18-inch ‘Twisters’ with the Plain-Jane ContiProContact 235/45’s. The combined weight is 50.4 pounds for those interested. When these tires need replacement I plan to swap them for an Enkei/Michelin combo with a combined weight of 40.5 pounds. That should really make a significant difference in roll-off acceleration and braking.


fifty pounds, ouch. I would love to find out each wheel set's weights are. I keep thinking about retro fitting the heritage wheels to my Beetle, just got to stomach the costs (it seems so frivolous)


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

found a dead spider and web in my headlight. :what::facepalm::banghead:


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

*Air box*

Made up my own CAI ....total cost $60 and about 2 hours work!! 

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l35/DARKYARIS/null-1.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l35/DARKYARIS/null.jpg

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l35/DARKYARIS/null-2.jpg


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

PHATBUG! said:


> Made up my own CAI ....total cost $60 and about 2 hours work!!
> Try this agin....N00b !


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice! Would love to see how you made it, and share experiences of the build!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

That home made intake looks cool and all(probably sounds good too), but I bet the stock airbox serves performance better with a drop in K&N.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Replaced my steering wheel for the GLI one with radio switches and DSG paddles 

Setting the 'MFSW Installed' bit in byte 9 of module 09 doesn't seem to have made any difference, and the paddles aren't working yet. 

I took a quick look at the wiring manual DrTechy made available, and it looks like there is power on a different pin if its a MFSW vs the basic one that came with the base TB. 

Has anyone added a MFSW to a low line base Turbo before, and if so did you need to change any of the pins on the wiring harness? Were there any other VCDS changes that you needed to make?


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

changed out the rear view mirror to one from a GLI added a locking glove box latch


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

just got back from the dealer to get my plates and the 30 day safty service. plus i had them change the drivers door card clips since the panel wasnt seating properly.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

PHATBUG! said:


> PHATBUG! said:
> 
> 
> > Made up my own CAI ....total cost $60 and about 2 hours work!!
> ...


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

I still have to do the top portion to complete the box.....


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

BAN12 said:


> Changed the DRLs & license lights to l.e.d, thanks to jokerny77 for pointing me in the right direction for the DRL leds.
> 
> Cell phone pics
> 
> New ones on the left.


Nice look. Tell me more about your mod!


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

*Tint!*


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

Taking my 16 year old Mistress out for a HARD ride today !!!!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

PHATBUG! said:


>


Sweet! I had mine tinted 2 weeks ago. Same thing. Black Turbo Beetle. What percentage did you go with? Mine is 35%

The tinter told me not to wash the car for 2 weeks so it can cure. Finally washed it last night!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

BTW today is D.I.'s Annual Detailing Day. Get out and wash your car!

http://www.detailedimage.com


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> BTW today is D.I.'s Annual Detailing Day. Get out and wash your car!
> 
> http://www.detailedimage.com


Did mine!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> BTW today is D.I.'s Annual Detailing Day. Get out and wash your car!
> 
> http://www.detailedimage.com


lol - its raining this weekend in Georgia


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, the weather is not that great up here in NY either. Started out overcast which was great. But now its drizzling. 

I did use this opportunity to wet sand out some deep bird poo etchings. 

2500 grit then polished with M105 / M205


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

I have to split my time up with the other toys.....but the Beetle has been taking up most of it !!!
Here's another time waster........


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Took it to get inspected


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

*Wheels!!!*

I picked up a set of these today....not sure if I will use for winter treads.....or.....


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I have the detroits on my gti and really like them. lets see a few more pics, complete side etc.

My wife's beetle ( a 2.5 yellow one, she calls tweety ) has has the heritage wheels. I waxed it twice since friday, i really like the heritage wheels as well. they aren't cheap, aluminum wheel, hub cap, center piece and the beauty ring runs up the price, but they have the look, old school nice.


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

Rims are bare right now.....I scored them off Kijiji, $400 for the set !!,


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Added this Dead Pedal cover to my Turbo Beetle





























Cleaned and waxed my wife's Tweety Beetle


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

PHATBUG! said:


> I picked up a set of these today....not sure if I will use for winter treads.....or.....




Would love to see a picture when you get them on. I'm leaning toward those rims for my car too


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

*Bulbs?..*



02SilverSport said:


> Nice look. Tell me more about your mod!


So what is the bulb # for these ?

I wonder if they are the same as these selectable color LEDs ........

http://www.diodedynamics.com/store/


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got to 600 was at the dealer servicing the wife's CC, and in the show room they had a beautiful csg Beetle R I have to get one of these for my beetle.








And the dash finish is hawt!
















Sorry for the crapy cel shots.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

The other morning I was getting in to leave for work with a glass of OJ and managed to dump the entire glass onto the center console and seats!! 

I have leather so those easily wiped off but it was puddled in the Ebrake boot, cup holders, and pockets under armrest! Worst part was that a bunch went in between the seats and console that couldn't easily be reached:banghead: so I head to work and ask one of my installers (work at a car stereo shop) for a tool to get the seats out and it's some 18 or 20 point tool no one had. 

Thankfully I know the guys at VW dealer real well since we do all their tint and other things so they let me borrow the tool to get the seats out and had the carpets cleaned. No stains or odor! 

Since this was the second time the service guys at Vw of Ocala have saved my a$$ (let me borrow strut spreader and another tool when I did my springs) I had to send them a few XL pizzas :thumbup:

So since it wasn't raining when I came home today I decided to give her a bath inside and out.... Then the wife (who helped detail :heart: ) says to me "well I never get to drive it all cleaned up and it's been 2 weeks since I last drove it to work..."


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

It rained all day today.....so I pushed PHATTY outside and gave her a nice bath, then back inside for a full wax job! :heart: My wife won't drive the Beetle even though I have offered....she says she wouldn't dare be the first to put a scratch or door ding in it! :laugh:


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jedidub said:


> Just got to 600 was at the dealer servicing the wife's CC, and in the show room they had a beautiful csg Beetle R I have to get one of these for my beetle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the dash has a satin finish? Nice


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> I have the detroits on my gti and really like them. lets see a few more pics, complete side etc.
> 
> My wife's beetle ( a 2.5 yellow one, she calls tweety ) has has the heritage wheels. I waxed it twice since friday, i really like the heritage wheels as well. they aren't cheap, aluminum wheel, hub cap, center piece and the beauty ring runs up the price, but they have the look, old school nice.


Found a photo shop with said wheels......


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the candy apple, but i prefer these 19's over the Detroits.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

my Beetle did her second wedding this weekend 
Hopefully there are some awesome pictures I can share with you guys


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

dont put those detroits on ur beetle any stock wheels are nicer :thumbdown:


PHATBUG! said:


> Found a photo shop with said wheels......


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Snapped some pics


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sexy^


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice, post any other pics you can.


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Pulled off the rear headrest - like that cleaner view. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

MY bug is full of bugs ( dead and smashed ) just got back from a long mini vacation trip and she will be de buged ( washed/waxed ) today


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

02SilverSport said:


> Pulled off the rear headrest - like that cleaner view.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 Take the fronts out too looks even better but just be careful when u put ur head back


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

finally got my AMI strut mounts in, holy hott out today


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, as of yesterday... I did a K04 swap, S3 Intercooler, SPM DP/Mid-pipe, Borla cat-back, and APR Carbonio CAI. 

-Wes


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

misterwes said:


> Well, as of yesterday... I did a K04 swap, S3 Intercooler, SPM DP/Mid-pipe, Borla cat-back, and APR Carbonio CAI.
> 
> -Wes



Got to see and hear this bad machine.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

misterwes said:


> Well, as of yesterday... I did a K04 swap, S3 Intercooler, SPM DP/Mid-pipe, Borla cat-back, and APR Carbonio CAI.
> 
> -Wes


Dope!!!!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

misterwes said:


> Well, as of yesterday... I did a K04 swap, S3 Intercooler, SPM DP/Mid-pipe, Borla cat-back, and APR Carbonio CAI.
> 
> -Wes


Pics and vid or it didn't happen


----------



## beckytanz (Jan 13, 2012)

BAN12 said:


> DRLs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008FC70M6
> 
> ...



just ordered mine! :thumbup:


----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

Received an email holding the photos that were taken of my car, this should count I think. Still waiting on the rolling rig shots that were done.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Different but I really like it!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice, wheels, stance, paint, cool.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

MrSector9 said:


> Received an email holding the photos that were taken of my car, this should count I think. Still waiting on the rolling rig shots that were done.



Love it!!!!

That's what I'm in the middle of doing with mine (but black and green) and probably a VW decal on the side instead of a Beetle one.

:thumbup:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

misterwes said:


> Well, as of yesterday... I did a K04 swap, S3 Intercooler, SPM DP/Mid-pipe, Borla cat-back, and APR Carbonio CAI.
> 
> -Wes


Sweet.. :thumbup:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

MrSector9 said:


> Received an email holding the photos that were taken of my car, this should count I think. Still waiting on the rolling rig shots that were done.


I'm not really a fan of blue accents, but this is so well executed I just had to quote it. Well done man very pretty car.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

APR Stage 1, wow what a difference


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Magnaflow exhaust just came in so just need to install it


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Had a second skin installed. Stiffen or stripes. Goes great with my launch edition. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife's beetle sat outside during Andrea, then a 250 mile trip, half in the rain, so this morning a total wash, wax, engine and inside clean up, looks brand new again.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Painted my engine cover and mirror caps. Will post mirror pictures after the sun has come up


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Well not today but installed Magnaflow Cat-Back exhaust and yellow Lamin-X on the fogs this weekend. Here's a photo of my Turbo Beetle with my roommates 1972 Super Beetle. We where at a local Sunday meet. Kinda wish my hood wasn't open, but they needed something to tie the caution tape to, so we could keep people from blocking the exit of the parking garage.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

I beat the sun out of bed today, so here's a snap from last night and a shot of the engine cover installed.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Added BUG Emblems*


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

loose BSH trans center mount bolt. Make sure you recheck tq on your bolts kids. Installed them about 1000 miles ago


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

wow thats 


Isola said:


> I beat the sun out of bed today, so here's a snap from last night and a shot of the engine cover installed.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Isola said:


> I beat the sun out of bed today, so here's a snap from last night and a shot of the engine cover installed.


 Other than the mirror caps, is the color going anywhere else that is always visible?


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> Other than the mirror caps, is the color going anywhere else that is always visible?


 Number plates, spoiler, Wolfsburg shield on the fuel cap, side stripes (still working out exact design and placement), and most likely highlights on black wheels. And probably going to carry it to the inside of the car in the form of seat covers if I can find the right color material.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Should look good once you get it complete! 



I installed my LED interior bulb kit and lug nut caps from ECS Tuning today!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

superbeetleboy said:


> *Added BUG Emblems*


 Nice! Where did you get the BUG emblems from? Thanks in advance. 

Aloha, 


Mike


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just picked mine up last weekend and I love it more and more every day. So happy with it!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

@JustFord0099 

Very Nice.. The white interior accents make it look very clean. :beer:


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

Anthony_A said:


> @JustFord0099
> 
> Very Nice.. The white interior accents make it look very clean. :beer:


 indeed! :thumbup: I dont think ill be doing to much to it other than some bulb upgrades. I think its simplicity makes the whole car


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Anthony_A said:


> @JustFord0099
> 
> Very Nice.. The white interior accents make it look very clean. :beer:


 Whats odd is that at first I did not like white Beetles, mainly because VW's sedans are so boring white just makes it worse. However its the use of the color on the interior which makes it work so well for Beetles. My dealer had a white/tan convertible that almost made me change color choices.


----------



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

the beetle is going stage 2 as i type this went with the SPM catless down pipe, cant wait to drive her home going to be a fun drive.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Shortfuse206 said:


> the beetle is going stage 2 as i type this went with the SPM catless down pipe, cant wait to drive her home going to be a fun drive.


 If you have a manual trans get ready to replace your clutch!


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Shortfuse206 said:


> the beetle is going stage 2 as i type this went with the SPM catless down pipe, cant wait to drive her home going to be a fun drive.


 Very cool but ya, talk to whoever did your stage 2 upgrade and see what their thoughts are on a clutch upgrade. Might as well do it now. Peeps have been doing everything from total kit replacements to just a drop in disc replacement.


----------



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have DSG so I am good on the clutch side.
The ride home was way to fun lol she has a nice little rumble now without those cats.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shortfuse206 said:


> I have DSG so I am good on the clutch side.
> The ride home was way to fun lol she has a nice little rumble now without those cats.


 In case you haven't heard about it, HPA has a DSG software upgrade that will enable launch control (w/ ESP off switch added), shorten shift times, increase pressure of clutch (probably poor description), and many other things. 

Kind of expensive IMO but I'm sure it's well worth it. Think stage I was about $800


----------



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> In case you haven't heard about it, HPA has a DSG software upgrade that will enable launch control (w/ ESP off switch added), shorten shift times, increase pressure of clutch (probably poor description), and many other things.
> 
> Kind of expensive IMO but I'm sure it's well worth it. Think stage I was about $800


 I have looked into this it is price but I have heard good things. I do plan on doing the upgrade some time but probably not till next summer.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> If you have a manual trans get ready to replace your clutch!


 What clutch do you recommend? Nothing too aggressive it's my daily driver.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> What clutch do you recommend? Nothing too aggressive it's my daily driver.


 Wish I had a good recommendation. I went a little over board on mine with the clutch masters fx400 kit. I wouldn't recommend it for a dd though, even though that's what I have it in lol. It's just real noisy being a 6 pick clutch disc. Clutch Masters does have some great other kits though so you might want to check them out. Just like I said make sure you get a full face disc and not the 6 puck so your car doesn't sound like a diesel at idle lol!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Since we had a terrible strong front with thunderstorms 50 mph winds etc last night, i washed my wifes's beetle ( it stays outside,  ) and wiped down the inside. Looks nice now :thumbup:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Whats odd is that at first I did not like white Beetles, mainly because VW's sedans are so boring white just makes it worse. However its the use of the color on the interior which makes it work so well for Beetles. My dealer had a white/tan convertible that almost made me change color choices.


 Had I gone with a convertible I would have opted for a white/tan config. Unfortunately I live in Southwest Arizona where a convertible top dies *within* two years! I've seen quite a few and they all look bleached-out with blotches that look as though someone tossed a pot of coffee on it. The rubber seals don't last very long in 114+ degree temps even if you garage the car when at home. 

Anyway, at first I didn’t care for the white Bug I test drove. Later in the purchasing decision I was offered an upgrade on the wheels if I would accept the unit I just drove. I ended up buying the white TDi and now I'm glad I chose that color. I've discovered that it's much easier to keep clean compared to the tan interior of my 1996 Jetta followed by my 2005-1/2 Jetta and that mods are easier to contrast/match. Also, trimming out the exterior is easier and I actually prefer a non-metallic paint.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> Well not today but installed Magnaflow Cat-Back exhaust and yellow Lamin-X on the fogs this weekend. Here's a photo of my Turbo Beetle with my roommates 1972 Super Beetle. We where at a local Sunday meet. Kinda wish my hood wasn't open, but they needed something to tie the caution tape to, so we could keep people from blocking the exit of the parking garage.


 Man oh man, that 1972 Super-B really hits home in my memory banks. I vividly remember the first time I saw my friend's unit stopped in the neighborhood street in the summer of '72. It was bright red with wide deep-dish chrome wheels and modified exhaust. It's still in my mind as though it was yesterday, and I've wanted one ever since! Now that I finally purchased a Bug I feel vindicated from a lost era although not all my friends understand the passion. I'm constantly being told that it doesn't match my otherwise upscale taste.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

That's what I did today.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> What clutch do you recommend? Nothing too aggressive it's my daily driver.


 If you go for the South Bend 'Stage 2 Daily', you will be covered up to and including going to 
K04. For an exrtra $150 you can get their 'silent design' pre-dampened disc upgrade which 
isn't totally silent but greatly reduces 'chatter' that accompanies other higher performance 
clutches. The clutch itself was $949.95 when I purchased it from www.fourseasontuning.com 
and is listed as Item # KTSIF-HD-0. The pre dampened disc upgrade is Item # dxdpdtsi. 
Slightly more resistance in the pedal but nothing severe....and it does reach an even closer 
to OEM feel after break-in.


----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

Isola said:


> I beat the sun out of bed today, so here's a snap from last night and a shot of the engine cover installed.


Cannot ait to see this finished


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

MrSector9 said:


> Cannot ait to see this finished


Soon 

The spoiler is drying as I type this and I am hoping my Wolfsburg decal arrives this week! I am also going to order my side stripes this week. The wheels will have to wait though because I still don't know what sort of wheels I want. I change my mind every couple of days :banghead:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

crossed 4k today


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Got my Beetle back today after her 2nd service (60.000km's). The dealer didn't have time to fix the window issue, so I guess that makes me one of the only people left who still have this "feature"


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Part 2 of the greenification. Please excuse crappy cell pics taken in the middle of the night.




























My only problem now is that I can't decide if I want to paint the top half of the spoiler as well. I like it in two color, but I think it would look pretty neat all green too... dilema.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know about the top of the spoiler, but for that green theme it definitely needs something more, you like the color maybe green racing stripes and wheels. i am not customizer so take what i say with a grain.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> I don't know about the top of the spoiler, but for that green theme it definitely needs something more, you like the color maybe green racing stripes and wheels. i am not customizer so take what i say with a grain.


Yeah as I said a few posts up I am ordering some side stripes this week so that should give it something more along the sides :thumbup:. Maybe I'll see what that looks like before I do the top half of the spoiler


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> I don't know about the top of the spoiler, but for that green theme it definitely needs something more, you like the color maybe green racing stripes and wheels. i am not customizer so take what i say with a grain.


Or something with the lower trim piece, that ridge along the door.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> Or something with the lower trim piece, that ridge along the door.


I thought about that but the chrome looks weird on the green (imo). I'm going for a VW logo and stripes that run down the door from fender to fender :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Isola said:


> I thought about that but the chrome looks weird on the green (imo). I'm going for a VW logo and stripes that run down the door from fender to fender :thumbup:


The color combo doesn't work for me although all green may look pretty cool. It would have to be done by a good shop since that color may look horrid unless its flawless.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Today I did a wash and wax..*


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

Changed out my reverse lights for these LED ones from xtralights.com


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

They're more intense but not really brighter. 


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

They look good with my ECS Tuning tag lights though


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Changed out my reverse lights for these LED ones from xtralights.com
> They're more intense but not really brighter.
> They look good with my ECS Tuning tag lights though


Awesome!!
What's the bulb type?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

921 I believe... They have a fitment guide on their site that will tell you every light on the whole car! Even gives you alternate fitment numbers.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

LED trunk mod...its life changing !


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Hackintosh said:


> LED trunk mod...its life changing !


x2 it feels like so much more light

as for my bug? something new soon... once i get it painted and installed mwa hahaha


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

VWNDAHS said:


> x2 it feels like so much more light
> 
> as for my bug? something new soon... once i get it painted and installed mwa hahaha


Always comes in handy when you have to sleep in the trunk


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

It happens lol


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

In the midst of installing my stereo 

Got the wires run to the back and sound dampened under the back seat and trunk using Stinger's Roadkill 


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Started running out of material and time so I didn't cover every square inch but it'll get the job done


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

Did the other side the other day but forgot to take pics before I put it all back together


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Changed my smashed foglight


----------



## An_Alternative_T (Jul 8, 2013)

Stage 1 APR tune, smoked the side markers umpkin:


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

An_Alternative_T said:


> Stage 1 APR tune, smoked the side markers umpkin:


I love your rims!


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ me too.. I am thinking similar ones in black with a polished lip for my car someday

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## An_Alternative_T (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I finished my home-made ram air intake


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Added this Dead Pedal cover to my Turbo Beetle


Where oh where did you find that dead pedal?!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

PaulAP said:


> Where oh where did you find that dead pedal?!


I would like to know the same thing. And would it work with the Manual transmission dead pedal?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-S...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=310653772646&


Search ebay, i think this is the same one as mine. It had the measurements and they worked fine. I notice in another thread the do have some listed for the 2011 to 2013 beetle.

Double check your measurements but the GTI and the TB are so close that it works. totally satisfied with mine, same price, no shipping. It took about 2 weeks to get it.

The measurements are listed with this item.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Carbon Steel said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-S...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=310653772646&
> 
> 
> Search ebay, i think this is the same one as mine. It had the measurements and they worked fine. I notice in another thread the do have some listed for the 2011 to 2013 beetle.
> ...


Just placed my order. Thanks for posting the link! :thumbup:


----------



## duttc2 (May 6, 2013)

got mine from the same place.
Worked good for a week, but with the warm weather overhere it start to let loose.
Now i put it back on without the rubber inlay.
For now (2 months) it still stick.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

It looks good and the 3 M tape, as you know is extremely strong. I did put about 12 small drops of super glue in strategic spots, but i don't think it needed it. After putting it in place i held it down, pressed all around the pedal for about 2 to 3 minuets and mine has stayed firmly in place without issue.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Installed my diesel geek Sigma 6 Speed Short Shift Kit, wow what a huge difference. Jim over at diesel geek makes it a breeze to install (even if you're a beginner).


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Put a stage 2+ Spec clutch kit with a single mass 16lbs steel flywheel. Also installed full Eurojet motor mounts. This was all done with my friends Cary and Dan at German Auto Pros.


















Failed dual mass flywheel.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

How's the spec clutch doing for ya? All I've ever heard about them are negative reviews. I'd love to know your input.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice, you made the pipe too?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

GaryD87 said:


> How's the spec clutch doing for ya? All I've ever heard about them are negative reviews. I'd love to know your input.


Still breaking it in. So far it's good and I know plenty of people that love there Spec set ups. If you read most of the reviews they don't seem to understand the sacrifice of running performance parts. The clutch performs with more clamping force which is expected, the pedal feels a little stiffer but not much more. The only thing that is a downer is the amount of chatter but its worth the added pedal response. I will report back when it's broken in. Also if you want to know some insider info watch out for Clutch Masters they have been having issues with quality control lately and are refusing to warranty allot of there product. Which I will have to say is allot of bull. So if your shopping I would mainly recommend Southbend/DXD, or Spec at this current moment in time. Until other companies step into the market which I find it surprising that its taken this long. Considering that these motors have been on the market for a pretty long time and are very common.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Very nice, you made the pipe too?


Thanks 
Yes I did


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

LEBlackRob said:


> Put a stage 2+ Spec clutch kit with a single mass 16lbs steel flywheel. Also installed full Eurojet motor mounts. This was all done with my friends Cary and Dan at German Auto Pros.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Still breaking it in. So far it's good and I know plenty of people that love there Spec set ups. If you read most of the reviews they don't seem to understand the sacrifice of running performance parts. The clutch performs with more clamping force which is expected, the pedal feels a little stiffer but not much more. The only thing that is a downer is the amount of chatter but its worth the added pedal response. I will report back when it's broken in. Also if you want to know some insider info watch out for Clutch Masters they have been having issues with quality control lately and are refusing to warranty allot of there product. Which I will have to say is allot of bull. So if your shopping I would mainly recommend Southbend/DXD, or Spec at this current moment in time. Until other companies step into the market which I find it surprising that its taken this long. Considering that these motors have been on the market for a pretty long time and are very common.


Where are you seeing these complaints about clutch masters? I haven't had any issues with mine but I'd like to see what others are dealing with


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

LEBlackRob said:


> Still breaking it in. So far it's good and I know plenty of people that love there Spec set ups. If you read most of the reviews they don't seem to understand the sacrifice of running performance parts. The clutch performs with more clamping force which is expected, the pedal feels a little stiffer but not much more. The only thing that is a downer is the amount of chatter but its worth the added pedal response. I will report back when it's broken in. Also if you want to know some insider info watch out for Clutch Masters they have been having issues with quality control lately and are refusing to warranty allot of there product. Which I will have to say is allot of bull. So if your shopping I would mainly recommend Southbend/DXD, or Spec at this current moment in time. Until other companies step into the market which I find it surprising that its taken this long. Considering that these motors have been on the market for a pretty long time and are very common.


How about the HSTuning RSR clutch that works with the Stock DualMass Flywheel?

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/aftermarket-and-industry-news/hs-tuning-rsr-clutch-kit/


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> By any chance do you remember what "Brand" the stock Dual Mass Flywheel was? Curious if it was a LUK or a Sachs Flywheel. I know the Pressure plate and friction disk were Sachs but they made both LUK and Sachs Flywheels to go along with it.
> Thanks for the info.


I didn't even look and currently no longer have it.



drtechy said:


> Where are you seeing these complaints about clutch masters? I haven't had any issues with mine but I'd like to see what others are dealing with


I haven't seen it in any threads, but I have 2 personal friends that where effected by this both had clutches that failed in less then a month. What happened on both of the cars was the same issue. One of the springs on the clutch disk snapped. I also have friends a multiple shops that told me to avoid them. Since yours didn't fail I would assume you got one of the good ones.



IndyTTom said:


> How about the HSTuning RSR clutch that works with the Stock DualMass Flywheel?
> 
> http://www.vwvortex.com/news/aftermarket-and-industry-news/hs-tuning-rsr-clutch-kit/


I personally know Jeff Hurley which is the owner of HS and I will tell you he knows his sh*t, but when I pulled the transmission. My clutch was almost brand new. The stock flywheel is the fail point, when I pulled the flywheel out it had about a quarter turn of play in it. So I personally wouldn't just upgrade the disc and pressure plate unless you plan to do the flywheel 2, but if HS says it works then they must have tested them and they must have worked. I just don't see the point on keeping a failing component in a car along with the fact that its a dual mass and loosing some rotational mass does not hurt.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted by IndyTTom View Post
> By any chance do you remember what "Brand" the stock Dual Mass Flywheel was? Curious if it was a LUK or a Sachs Flywheel. I know the Pressure plate and friction disk were Sachs but they made both LUK and Sachs Flywheels to go along with it.
> 
> I didn't even look and currently no longer have it.
> ...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> I just looked at your pictures again and saw that you did have a SACHS DMFW. Good to know since there is a good chance that I also have a SACHS unit.
> 
> Great to know about HS Tuning. They seem very nice when I communicated with them via E-Mail.
> Seems they did a lot of research and testing to make their Clutch work with the OEM DMFW.
> ...


I honestly drive a little mixed of conservative and aggressive. My clutch lasted me 6k so it can hold it but it slowly started to rear its head. So yea I agree with replacing it. I hope you like the new clutch and Nate and Jeff should take good care of you.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Surreyboy said:


> Changed my smashed foglight


Where did you get the replacement part?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

LEBlackRob said:


> I honestly drive a little mixed of conservative and aggressive. My clutch lasted me 6k so it can hold it but it slowly started to rear its head. So yea I agree with replacing it. I hope you like the new clutch and Nate and Jeff should take good care of you.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Dropped her off for APR stage 1&2 tune, stage 1&2 intake and down pipe. I'm excited I've had APR tunes in 6 of my cars, and IMHO they're the best. Just pegged over the 1,000 mile mark today.

Just for verification purposes, should the diverter valve be replaced with the revision "D" diverter? Just wondering on all my other cars with the exception of my TDI, I installed a forge diverter.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Jedidub said:


> Dropped her off for APR stage 1&2 tune, stage 1&2 intake and down pipe. I'm excited I've had APR tunes in 6 of my cars, and IMHO they're the best. Just pegged over the 1,000 mile mark today.
> 
> Just for verification purposes, should the diverter valve be replaced with the revision "D" diverter? Just wondering on all my other cars with the exception of my TDI, I installed a forge diverter.


Do you like the Stage 2 tune over the Stage 1? I heard the Stage 2 tune on the Tsi motors is also called the "Clutch Be Gone" Tune  So don't forget the HSTuning RSR clutch :thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Installed the USP Traction Control harness and Button. Version 2. Their new Version is a True Plug and Play for the Beetle. Nothing to splice nothing to dice and nothing to circumsize  
The hardest Part is routing the connector and thin wire through the firewall into the engine compartment. I used a small Hard plastic tube and made one end sharp (cut it to a point) then to make it even more sturdy I put a steel wire through the tube and pushed both from the engine compartment through the rubber grommet into the cabin. Went in nice and easy. Then I pulled out the steel wire ( you can use a coat hanger wire ) then pushed the connector through the tube into the engine compartment. No pulling or pushing or taping it to anything where it can get damaged. 
My way was a lot easier than their way. Trust me I tried for 2 hours doing it according to their DIY.
The tube way is soooo much easier. The rest was a piece of cake. Traction control now fully functional in my Beetle


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Got my car back today holy crap! What a different car loving it.


----------



## houseofboyd (Jul 26, 2013)

*ABT Eyelids Finished*


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice, they blend in, very nice car


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Took my 2012 TB to Wolfsgart in Essex Vermont. Nice show, great people but they did not know what class I should be in. They only had a "New Beetle" class. I ended up joining them. I was the only MK2 Beetle there. I guess we need more of us "the beetle people" up in the New England area. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got a good start on my custom Fiberglas kick panels and subwoofer enclosure/amp rack today


Here's the back shell of each kick panel after I trimmed them up a bit


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

hope to have them done within the week assuming I get enough time to work on them


For those interested, I have alot more pics of the whole kick panel build process in my thread. It's page 5 and 6. http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-2012-beetle/60405-my-turbo-build.html


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

This weekend, I drove underneath this tunnel at night in total darkness, to find out it was flooded with rainwater... more than 50cm's of it.... :what: 
As soon as I realised what just happened, I set my car in reverse, hit the gas BIG TIME. Nothing bad happened, luckily... the air intake didn't take any water.










The next day it turned out the engine protection was broken in 2 and most of the screws were torn off, because of the impact with the water:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

What did I do today? oh... just a little something to get ready for the BIG SCE GTG 










A minor change, part of a much more significant plan of action I'm undertaking. Here's hoping everything is ready for the event.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> What did I do today? oh... just a little something to get ready for the BIG SCE GTG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> What did I do today? oh... just a little something to get ready for the BIG SCE GTG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that valance?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Where did you get that valance?


VW o A accessory for our car, first debuted at SEMA/Fastivus. It's finally hit production, comes primer and you just paint and install it. I was hoping for something like the GLI look and wound up with something better than the .:R32. VERY VERY impressed with it, and eagerly awaiting the other bits to get this transformation done .


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> VW o A accessory for our car, first debuted at SEMA/Fastivus. It's finally hit production, comes primer and you just paint and install it. I was hoping for something like the GLI look and wound up with something better than the .:R32. VERY VERY impressed with it, and eagerly awaiting the other bits to get this transformation done .


Awesome, I'm gonna have to check and see what it goes for, looks awesome


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks great! I've been waiting for that and the matching front

Edit. Found it on vw.com

Thanks


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> Looks great! I've been waiting for that and the matching front
> 
> If you don't mind telling me how much did you get it for? And where? Local dealer?
> 
> Thanks


Local dealer parts department ordered it in to save on shipping:

$325


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

5C0071611B GRU
MSRP: $325.00 (EA)
Online Price: $276.25
Savings: $48.75


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> 5C0071611B GRU
> MSRP: $325.00 (EA)
> Online Price: $276.25
> Savings: $48.75


Nice!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't know if they charge for shipping if it's a dealer pick up item but that was off of vw parts then it has you got to a local dealer search.

The front is considerably more expensive but I still really like both

Yours looks really good! :thumbup:


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

VWNDAHS said:


> Local dealer parts department ordered it in to save on shipping:
> 
> $325


Post pics!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

bugzy said:


> Post pics!


fixed it,sorry about that.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Installed my euro rcd510 which supports back up camera now just need to get the cc emblem flip up camera, anyone know the part number?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Ordered katzkin leather kit today
Black leather 
Carbon wings
Perforated inserts
Silver stitching
$725 shipped


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Where did you get that valance?


Vwoa


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Next mod:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmm I think it'll clash with the blue wheels


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> next mod:


rotf lmao


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> What did I do today? oh... just a little something to get ready for the BIG SCE GTG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So jealous. Been looking for that **** everywhere


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful, looking forward to seeing that installed, really nice. :beer:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Next mod:


Well they would work with your wheels :laugh:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

drtechy said:


> Next mod:


Only if they make em in hello titty form.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry for the crappy pics 

Got it back from the painter today and threw it on after dinner tonight. Couldn't wait for the weekend  

 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

lol that was fast, i knew i should have kept it under wraps until i was finished. looks fantastic of course! :thumbup:


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Borla Catback installed*


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

defjan21 said:


>


 Oh Nooo the Drone Maschine


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> lol that was fast, i knew i should have kept it under wraps until i was finished. looks fantastic of course! :thumbup:


 It wouldnt have been a secret for long!  

I'd been waiting on it to come out as soon as I saw it on FMS' car 

Now just waiting for me to come up with the $$ for the front... you'll definitely have me beat to that one too


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Put a full GTi/Golf R suspension under my new TDi Convertible...It is now even more awesome!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Seriously, cool, go big or go home, major ^^^^^^^^^^:beer: 


So is it stiffer a little more nimble?


----------



## savedbydave (Aug 11, 2013)

*Sparco Assetto Gara Matte Graphite Silver with Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires*

Hi, I'm new here. I've had my Beetle Turbo DSG since april and I finally pulled the trigger on replacing the extremely heavy twister wheels. These Sparcos and Extreme Contacts are 11 pounds lighter per wheel than the stock wheel and tire combo!


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Carbon Steel said:


> Seriously, cool, go big or go home, major ^^^^^^^^^^:beer:
> 
> 
> So is it stiffer a little more nimble?


 Handles beautifully...Like my GTi... 
Technical details and Mix N' Match parts here: 
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63747


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr 


 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr 


 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

looks fantastic, i'm hoping to be that height by this time next week


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

Modshack said:


> Put a full GTi/Golf R suspension under my new TDi Convertible...It is now even more awesome!


 
How is the ride quality after the mods?


----------



## houseofboyd (Jul 26, 2013)

*Blacked Our Rear Valance*

Been wanting to do this for a while....finally got it done yesterday....


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

This looks so good, probably my aging eyes, but it looks dark green, love wheels and stance.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> This looks so good, probably my aging eyes, but it looks dark green, love wheels and stance.


 Naw I was just playing with different settings on Flickr  



Finally got my custom speaker pods in fleece and with the first layer of resin laid 

 
Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

houseofboyd said:


> Been wanting to do this for a while....finally got it done yesterday....


 How to tell if a beetle is on the 'tex. step 1, does it have a rear valance. step 2, they're on vwvortex . Looks great!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

That's a satin black factory turbo valence 

I'm still your only copy cat so far


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Chris659 said:


> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


 Damn looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

This morning was nice, what a change in weather, like early fall, washed, waxed and did the interior. I used Mother's California Gold liquid, on sale at the PX, i think i like it is better than the Mcguire/s Tech, close but maybe a little easier to come off, if that is possible.


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Made a holder/mount for my Garmin...(Modshack V6 Slotmount). Can also hold a phone with the right cradle..


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Modshack said:


> Made a holder/mount for my Garmin...(Modshack V6 Slotmount). Can also hold a phone with the right cradle..


Very Clever! Would that mount also hold a Tom Tom? I would be very interested in such a mount since my dash mount always slides down from my dash at the slightest turn.


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> Very Clever! Would that mount also hold a Tom Tom? I would be very interested in such a mount since my dash mount always slides down from my dash at the slightest turn.


It can be adapted to hold a TomTom.....Shoot me an email


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

I currently have a vent-mount for my iPhone, mounted it in the vent just to the right of the head unit.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

hoping to be joining this forum this weekend. 

going to look at a loaded 2012 turbo silver with the black and blue trimmed leather, nav, sunroof. hoping all checks out and already have plans for her. :thumbup:


----------



## Johan N (May 7, 2009)

Went biking.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ordered:

2012 Beetle MFSW
LED Interior Lights
LED Fogs
H&R Super Sport Springs
AMI Density Line Upper Strut Mounts
ECS 15MM Front Spacers
ECS 20MM Rear Spacers
DV Spacer

:beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Ordered:
> 
> 2012 Beetle MFSW
> LED Interior Lights
> ...


You ordered the beetle mfsw? Why not go with the better GLI one? Just curious, the beetle one is so thin.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Ordered:
> 
> 2012 Beetle MFSW
> LED Interior Lights
> ...


Enjoy the spacers!  :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> You ordered the beetle mfsw? Why not go with the better GLI one? Just curious, the beetle one is so thin.


 
IKR. It's made for tiny women's hands.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

drtechy said:


> You ordered the beetle mfsw? Why not go with the better GLI one? Just curious, the beetle one is so thin.


I had a 2012 GLI before I got my Beetle, I loved the wheel but I actually rather liked the beetle wheel after driving with it. I have large hands and still seem to like it a lot :thumbup:


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

tunerjetta29 said:


> I had a 2012 GLI before I got my Beetle, I loved the wheel but I actually rather liked the beetle wheel after driving with it. I have large hands and still seem to like it a lot :thumbup:


u must be a girl wahaha j/k


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

PooLeArMor said:


> u must be a girl wahaha j/k


with Man Hands.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

PooLeArMor said:


> u must be a girl wahaha j/k











Something like that :laugh:

It's a lot easier to justify $200 and get a MFSW than the $800 or so for the GLI wheel and bag....and whatever else you end up needing! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Something like that :laugh:
> 
> It's a lot easier to justify $200 and get a MFSW than the $800 or so for the GLI wheel and bag....and whatever else you end up needing! :thumbup:


WOW, $800 for a GLi steering wheel? That is lunacris. Where did you find the MFSW Beetle Steering wheel? If it works for you I may order one along with a leather steering wheel cover


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

IndyTTom said:


> WOW, $800 for a GLi steering wheel? That is lunacris. Where did you find the MFSW Beetle Steering wheel? If it works for you I may order one along with a leather steering wheel cover


No, you wouldn't want a girly steering wheel! You have man hands remember?


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

beetle was sold before i could get down there... :banghead:

on the look out for another one currently. :beer:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

tunerjetta29 said:


> No, you wouldn't want a girly steering wheel! You have man hands remember?


Those look more like Man Feet with long toes.  I don't think even the GLi wheel would work for this Planet of the Apes guy. :laugh:


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

I bought one off eBay, I got mine for $210 shipped from a random ebay seller, this guy has some for $245 shipped, they are black despite the picture (Ebay Item#300926394414) :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Something like that :laugh:
> 
> It's a lot easier to justify $200 and get a MFSW than the $800 or so for the GLI wheel and bag....and whatever else you end up needing! :thumbup:


$590 shipped from OEMVAGPARTS


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

drtechy said:


> $590 shipped from OEMVAGPARTS


Including airbag? That's not a bad deal......+$90 for the Control Unit....... did you ever get yours?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Including airbag? That's not a bad deal......+$90 for the Control Unit....... did you ever get yours?


Yup, and no I haven't gotten the module yet, it was shipped but its coming from china so who knows how long it will be lol


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Yup, and no I haven't gotten the module yet, it was shipped but its coming from china so who knows how long it will be lol


Last thing I got from China took 25 days! :banghead:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Last thing I got from China took 25 days! :banghead:


Yea but still better than paying $300 something at the dealer for it lol


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

All I want is a Beetle sun/sound wheel with the steering wheel stereo controls. Hope that my factory head unit can support the audio controls on the wheel...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Ordered:
> 
> 2012 Beetle MFSW
> LED Interior Lights
> ...


Where did you source the led fogs?!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

TypeSH said:


> All I want is a Beetle sun/sound wheel with the steering wheel stereo controls. Hope that my factory head unit can support the audio controls on the wheel...


We don't know yet. But either way you will need a control module that works with the wheel controls and the stereo.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

VWNDAHS said:


> Where did you source the led fogs?!


eBay, They are H8


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

IndyTTom said:


> We don't know yet. But either way you will need a control module that works with the wheel controls and the stereo.



I should know this weekend what will be needed to do a beetle non mfsw to mfsw swap. Looks like mine will show up friday. :thumbup:


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Installed my Traction Control button today. Went together pretty easy with the version 2. Took the longest to get the wire through the firewall. Only thing was like an idiot I wanted to roll down the windows and forgot I had the airbag button unplugged so now of course the airbag light is on the dash. I'll probably e-mail USP tomorrow but I am thinking I will need a VAG-COM or the dealer to clear the code. Am I right?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Desob said:


> Installed my Traction Control button today. Went together pretty easy with the version 2. Took the longest to get the wire through the firewall. Only thing was like an idiot I wanted to roll down the windows and forgot I had the airbag button unplugged so now of course the airbag light is on the dash. I'll probably e-mail USP tomorrow but I am thinking I will need a VAG-COM or the dealer to clear the code. Am I right?


I think you can get the code cleared with most code readers. Try to go to Autozone and see if they can clear it for you. I know my Scangauge II clears most codes but never had the Airbag light come on before.

I have the USP Traction control button and the overall install was fairly easy except getting that stupid wire through the firewall. That took me about 2 hours and a lot of cuss words involved. But it's installed and It works. :thumbup:


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> I think you can get the code cleared with most code readers. Try to go to Autozone and see if they can clear it for you. I know my Scangauge II clears most codes but never had the Airbag light come on before.
> 
> I have the USP Traction control button and the overall install was fairly easy except getting that stupid wire through the firewall. That took me about 2 hours and a lot of cuss words involved. But it's installed and It works. :thumbup:



Yeah, the whole firewall thing was a load of fun. I actually used a really thin long flathead screwdriver to get the wire through the rubber grommet. I was watching the USP Beetle install video and they made reference to making sure if you turned on the car to make sure the airbag light was plugged in which makes me thing it triggers the code. Thanks, I always forget about AutoZone. I do want to get a VAG-COM eventually but not right now. I'm hoping with the traction control off I'll pick up maybe a couple of seconds in SCCA Solo and also be interesting to see how she does on the track as well with the system turned off.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Picked up this Homelink unit the other day at work. I dont like remotes clipped to my sunvisor so right now ive been keeping the remote in the overhead pocket and it slides around all the time. The Homelink piece will fit flush into the headliner for a nice clean look.

Only power, ground, and illumination wires to hook up and cut or drill where you want to mount it and you're done! I'll be able to grab all of those wires behind the radio. For those with factory radios that are installing something like this you won't be able to locate a ignition source behind the radio so you will need to go to the cigarette lighter wire. 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Thinking about mounting it here


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

here is a few pics of my version of the home made hidden garage door opener. I got a small black pushbutton from radio shack's parts drawers and gutted my opener. I soldered the wires to the board where the remotes button would be. I pull off the trim in the overhead console area to find plenty of room to slip the remote guts (wrapped with electrical tape to prevent grounding out) up there. I carefully drilled a hole in the panel, put in the switch, wired it up.. viola.. hidden opener!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

I had some left over material from my Volvo headliner project so I decided to cover my visors. I still have to do some finishing work, but so far I really like the result.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

got my car back today after a week at the shop. Had to have Unitronic flash my ECM and ship it back.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Why Unitronics and not the Adjustable multi program by APR?
How do you like it ?


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

so far so good i had uni in my jetta and never had a problem with it


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

ordered koni rear shocks and a compressor from Open Road Tuning! :thumbup:


----------



## Josuhe Torres (Apr 24, 2013)

*What i´ve done to my beetle 2012.*

18 in rims with pirelli PZero tires and race stripes.









Changed the seats to the bi-color leather black and red from the turbo edition.









Led day lights









Bixenon head lights









Pioneer sound system with a db Drive amplifier


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome, nice work.

jlc


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Today? Super Duper low profile rear headrests.

Yesterday? 20" VMR 710's, Solowerks suspension, VWoA front lip


----------



## Josuhe Torres (Apr 24, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Welcome, nice work.
> 
> jlc


thks


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Josuhe Torres said:


> thks


Where'd you source the seats and how much did you spend if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

parked in my garage at 8000 miles. 

Time flies top down.


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

Josuhe Torres said:


> 18 in rims with pirelli PZero tires and race stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have any issues getting the DRL to work after you installed them?


----------



## Josuhe Torres (Apr 24, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> Where'd you source the seats and how much did you spend if you don't mind me asking?


Im from Mexico so i bought them to a car dealer in puebla where the beetle is made ! So they were about 12,000.00 pesos more less 940 dlls. They are original not an imitation.

If you want i cant sent you the page where i bought them.


----------



## Josuhe Torres (Apr 24, 2013)

JustFord0099 said:


> Did you have any issues getting the DRL to work after you installed them?


Not at all they work just fine. They look awesome at night but i must say they kind of loose themself during day.


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Josuhe Torres said:


> Im from Mexico so i bought them to a car dealer in puebla where the beetle is made ! So they were about 12,000.00 pesos more less 940 dlls. They are original not an imitation.
> 
> If you want i cant sent you the page where i bought them.


Can you send the page please? Also do you know if they can retrofit the Fender sound system or not?


----------



## Josuhe Torres (Apr 24, 2013)

jerichoo said:


> Can you send the page please? Also do you know if they can retrofit the Fender sound system or not?


I asked about the sound system and they doesnt get it, the have the head lights with LEDs and the Stereo with DVD all orginall


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Today? Dropped it off at the shop to have the rear raised, apparently 1/4 finger is not enough gap to prevent über excessive rub


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Haven't picked up the car yet but received personal plates in the post.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Came out of the post office to find this guy parked next to me! 1968 meet 2012!


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Red Beetle with ABT CR Wheels 19x8.5 et33*


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

looks sorta like my wheels, hmmmm. yah rubbing w 20's is gonna happen


VWNDAHS said:


> Today? Dropped it off at the shop to have the rear raised, apparently 1/4 finger is not enough gap to prevent über excessive rub


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

After picking up the car yesterday, had paint sealant applied today:thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Completed the LED look, swapping left tonight, such a pain on that side for no reason, lower tab why will you not yield!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Completed the LED look, swapping left tonight, such a pain on that side for no reason, lower tab why will you not yield!


Looks great, now you're really making me want that lip dammit!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dropped mine off at the dealer to fix the driver's side window Again!


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

So back to ECR for another track day. Kinda a warm up run since next weekend is NASA and Texas World Speedway. Though first session it was kinda cool and nobody in my run group was too confident so I passed EVERYONE including two M3s, a C63 AMG, a WRX STI, 5.0 Mustang and an Ariel Atom. My friend got me the sticker below for my birthday so I figured a nice framed shot would be in order. I can't wait to finally put a tune on it and get some race tires. Nobody believed me when I told them all I had done was suspension work to the bug.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Desob said:


> So back to ECR for another track day. Kinda a warm up run since next weekend is NASA and Texas World Speedway. Though first session it was kinda cool and nobody in my run group was too confident so I passed EVERYONE including two M3s, a C63 AMG, a WRX STI, 5.0 Mustang and an Ariel Atom. My friend got me the sticker below for my birthday so I figured a nice framed shot would be in order. I can't wait to finally put a tune on it and get some race tires. Nobody believed me when I told them all I had done was suspension work to the bug.


Hey, I want that sticker in your mirror :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Desob said:


> So back to ECR for another track day. Kinda a warm up run since next weekend is NASA and Texas World Speedway. Though first session it was kinda cool and nobody in my run group was too confident so I passed EVERYONE including two M3s, a C63 AMG, a WRX STI, 5.0 Mustang and an Ariel Atom. My friend got me the sticker below for my birthday so I figured a nice framed shot would be in order. I can't wait to finally put a tune on it and get some race tires. Nobody believed me when I told them all I had done was suspension work to the bug.


Nice! I had a similar experience with a batch of R32's and an MP4-12C . Do you have an iPhone? If so, grab Harry's Lap Timer, it's Epic


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

What did I do? Went to a car meet and parked in the booth area for the first time ever, no more spectator for me 










Also installed 10W LED Fog Lights up front to match the LED DRLs


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Added the OE battery box from ECS tuning to clean up the engine compartment.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

installed the airlift front bags on the bug yesterday. Hoping to get the rears done tonight and maybe power it up.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

VWNDAHS said:


> What did I do? Went to a car meet and parked in the booth area for the first time ever, no more spectator for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stopped by to check out your car and see the front lip and rear diffusor in person, looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Stopped by to check out your car and see the front lip and rear diffusor in person, looks great. :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> Came out of the post office to find this guy parked next to me! 1968 meet 2012!



IMG_0511 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr

Are they doing it on purpose?


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

BugzLife said:


> IMG_0511 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr
> 
> Are they doing it on purpose?


Sometimes I wonder...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

technically it was this morning... around 1am. lol. The Beetle is bagged and working!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

New wheels.




























See ya at H20i 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally finished my custom speaker kick panels and got them wrapped in vinyl*

Installed them in the car then headed out for a two hour trip to Daytona beach so had plenty of time to test them : )

Using JL Audio's ZR 5 1/4" components in the kicks and ZR 8" in the doors. The 8"s produce soo much mid bass! Need more time to tune everything and also waiting for my RF 360 EQ/ DSP to come in



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

Haven't put the grilles on yet either but will when I get back home Sunday.*

Got the 10w6v3 in a prefab sealed box for the weekend to see what it can do. Probably be about a month before I have the custom box and amp display done



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

that low makes the space in the wheelwells look huge. the one thing i dont like about the beetles


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

jokerny77 said:


> that low makes the space in the wheelwells look huge. the one thing i dont like about the beetles


agreed, only one way to combat it, 20's


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Chris659 said:


> Finally finished my custom speaker kick panels and got them wrapped in vinyl*
> 
> Installed them in the car then headed out for a two hour trip to Daytona beach so had plenty of time to test them : )
> 
> ...


Wow that drivers side pod looks super intrusive.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah it sticks out more than I wanted because I didn't cut into the factory kick panel. This was built on top of it and the carpeting. The hood release and dead pedal both posed problems.

It was my first time ever messing with Fiberglas so I didn't want to start cutting factory panels and get in over my head. Now that I'm more comfortable working with it I may redo it at a later time.

Since I have an automatic it's not bad at all. I tried to leave as much dead pedal as possible but I can also put my foot between the speaker pod and the brake pedal. I'm 6'4" and we just made a 4 hour round trip this weekend and wasn't uncomfortable at all. 

And the sound from them is WELL worth any discomfort in leg room

This is the best sound system I've owned by far! And I have to say one of the best sounding systems I have heard in quite a while. And its only going to get better after the RF 360 eq is added


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I scraped my bumper on the garage door while parking tonight, that's what I did. @#[email protected]#[email protected]#$ 

GTarr


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Lowered the car another 1/4", let's call it one and a half fingers; installed neuspeed dogbone insert; tightened a few bolts to get rid of a few squeaks and now I dare say it's perfect and I cannot wait to track it!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Car went to Platinum VW for its 90 Day "Double Check" service. 
I had them change the oil, just as a matter of course since its been 3 months already. Though, the car only has 1060 mi. 
The service advisor told me that scheduled maintenance won't cover an oil change until 10k! Whoa!
I told him ill do it anyway. It's o r thing if the car were a lease and I didn't care... But 10k! That's crazy.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> Are they doing it on purpose?


I have people driving old bugs wave to me in my convertible all the time. So there is some camaraderie to be found amongst owners.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Finished my false floor panels. waiting on the carpet to show up tomorrow. Then cut the bumpstops down some to get lower in the rear. Unfortunately need to cut more! 
Getting the roof vinyl wrapped tonight along with the rear valance between the exhaust tips.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Car went to Platinum VW for its 90 Day "Double Check" service.
> I had them change the oil, just as a matter of course since its been 3 months already. Though, the car only has 1060 mi.
> The service advisor told me that scheduled maintenance won't cover an oil change until 10k! Whoa!
> I told him ill do it anyway. It's o r thing if the car were a lease and I didn't care... But 10k! That's crazy.


Yeah, it's incredible. I changed the .:R every 5k just because i beat on it, that these turbos can go 10k without any issues is a true testament to how far cars have come, especially european!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Since I needed to rotate the tires today I took some extra time to clean and paint the center of the brake rotors gloss black because they are starting to build up rust and it looks bad.



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I painted the tips of the rear rotors because they had a build up of rust that was easily noticeable. I may do the fronts next rotation


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Also put some red LED lights under the dash. I'm going to add some under the backside of the front seats later on




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I took the resonator out, and it became AWESOME!

It's quiet when driving subtle, but sounds like MWOAAAAP when stepping on it...! I'll put up a movie soon.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

VWNDAHS said:


> Completed the LED look, swapping left tonight, such a pain on that side for no reason, lower tab why will you not yield!


Nice, where did you buy the LEDs? And which ones did you get? deautokey.com doesn't list a kit for the B


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Vinyl roof and rear valance were put on last night! looks soo much better!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Nice, where did you buy the LEDs? And which ones did you get? deautokey.com doesn't list a kit for the B


I ended up just buying from a random ebay seller, i searched for the bulb size, LED, and less than 12W, also local in the US as I was impatient. Brightness isn't quite as good as the stock bulbs but I'm not using them for safety, just wanted everything the same color for looks. There are much brighter options out there that consume quite a bit more power and are the result of stacked LEDs, not simply one.

This One


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> Completed the LED look, swapping left tonight, such a pain on that side for no reason, lower tab why will you not yield!


Me too I can't not put it back correctly.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

cinimod said:


> Me too I can't not put it back correctly.


Just be comfortable with it I've tried re setting each several times :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Finished carpeting the false floor in the hatch! All I have to do is clean the crap outa the car for H2Oi!


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> New wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll also see you at H2Oi! :laugh:





Not as low.. But then again I'm driving in from Ohio with a loaded car :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ruh roh, two blue beetles on white wheels lol


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Now one of them has to change! :facepalm:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Superveedub said:


> I'll also see you at H2Oi! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving the white decal and wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Pro Kit Eibach (E10-85-021-05-22) and Spacer 10.5mm (ECS Tuning)*


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Drove home from OCMD yesterday and my good buddy took this rolling shot.


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Ruh roh, two blue beetles on white wheels lol





tunerjetta29 said:


> Now one of them has to change! :facepalm:


Hah! It doesn't bother me at all, I like my fake twists just fine, and we didn't even run into each other at H2Oi, So I'd say this "town" is big enough for the two of us.



VWNDAHS said:


> I'm loving the white decal and wheels! :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup: They are good from far and far from good, I refinished them in 2 days last minute for H2Oi since my other car wasn't going to make it.. See the "racecar" build link right below this for pictures of them being done :thumbup:


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

*first post!*

Hey guys, just jumped in and thought I should share this pic I took a few days ago.
No changes on my Beetle yet, but I'm thinking about doing smt soon. 
hope u guys like it! 

Neto, from Brazil.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Enjoyed a power nap under a shade tree during lunch 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Enjoyed a power nap under a shade tree during lunch
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


It really is the best color, cool shot! 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Antemax, welcome, nice car, nice first post.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Antemax, welcome, nice car, nice first post.


x2! Ive been waiting for someone to mod a beetle in this color.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Wish you could tell from the crappy cell pic, but we re-dipped the beetle last week. Mixed the same color but added a ton of pearl to it. This is just to finish out the winter. Next season we have a pretty sweet dip idea we are going to try and pull off...


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Adapted my VTDA intake to the 2.0 TDi...


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Enjoyed a power nap under a shade tree during lunch
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



It looks great!!


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

jwcardy said:


> Wish you could tell from the crappy cell pic, but we re-dipped the beetle last week. Mixed the same color but added a ton of pearl to it. This is just to finish out the winter. Next season we have a pretty sweet dip idea we are going to try and pull off...


I love the color and the red wheels. I assume they are dipped stock heritage wheels? They look bigger though. I saw a concept of the fender edition beetle and it had red heritage wheels but they looked to be 20+ inch.

peepin in yo windowz now Free


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good, color matched as well.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Today was the first day I could drive my car after I got home from h2o! I had surgery the day I got back from Ocean City so I was itching to get out and shoot the bug. Needless to say I failed to bring a charged battery, so one shot from my friend and one iPhone shot :banghead:


bug sunset2 by Maxxvr, on Flickr


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

So this Saturday I went to change the oil, I know that it can go for 10,000 before but because I tend to spend a good bit of time tracking and autocrossing mine I change it at the 5,000 mile mark so dealer does one change at 10 and will at 20 but I changed mine at 5 and 15. That being said I wanted to look at my brakes and my tires I bought for the month of September. I got the cheapest, stickiest tires that Discount Tire had for my "month of fun". I had three track days and 1 autocross even for September planned but it turned into 5 weekends with three track days and then three autocross events so I figured my tires my show some wear and well.....










That was the one of the fronts. This tire was a 280 rating treadwear tire that cost me 90 bucks per tire. It has about 2500 highway miles on it along with about 300 minutes of track and autcross time. Needless to say I rotated the tires while I changed the oil. I bought me a set of 17" rims to use along with the plans on getting some GeForce Rival IIs tires for track/autocross use and I guess I may be getting me a set of tires for Christmas. I have at least two maybe three more track days and at least 3-4 more Auto-X events before my Christmas road trip and by then these tires may be junk. I kept my old Kumhos which still had plenty of tread so the plan was to eventually put them back on the stock 18s but still I think its funny in a little over a month I have worn down these tires.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Local VW club was invited to show at Oktoberfest in St. Louis.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


drtechy said:


> Local VW club was invited to show at Oktoberfest in St. Louis.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Bought an RNS-510 for the car


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

changed my burnt out o2 heat sensor


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

the clips break very easily, broke one of mine


cinimod said:


> Me too I can't not put it back correctly.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

First time at H2Oi where I just parked my car in the hotel area. Only cruised around a bit. Never really left it parked on 45th. 

It was a good time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, after about nine months of owning my bug I think I finally got the alarm system sorted out. Since this is my fifth VW in a row I wrongly assumed the little red light on the door was a factory alarm. I say this because it was an alarm system in my previous 2007 Passat. However, in typical Volkswagen fashion, they removed the alarm system and just give you the light as a decoy. So, the aftermarket (KARR) alarm that I purchased when I took delivery of the vehicle was not a problem after all. The dealer insisted that the aftermarket alarm was unnecessary and was causing conflicts between the factory alarm and the KARR alarm for which they market and sell. 

A technician from KARR arrived my home and reprogrammed the settings so that I'm able to open the passenger door without the alarm going off. He did so while demonstrating just how the system works and he confirmed that Volkswagen removed the factory alarm in recent production years, so there is no conflict at all, just more BS from Volkswagen and the dealership.

I can say for a fact that Volkswagen has systematically been removing features with every new year of production and they are now writing on the coat-tails of their past. As such, this will be my last Volkswagen but not because it isn't a good car, I just can't tolerate the deceptive marketing and progressively poor customer service from the dealerships. Yes, there was a time when you would go to a VW dealer and they had knowledgeable people that were very professional and honest. Unfortunately, that too seems to be thing of the past.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I dont know if it so much deceptive marketing, as much as it is just that the sales and service people often are far short of knowing the product. 
Of course, were all on the "hobby" side of the cars so we tend to be more alert and wise to what we are buying versus the average "Joe" who just buys it for the sake of having the car... Then, when we call them out, knowing more about the car then they do they tend to backpedal.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you want to talk about deception, the award needs to go to Bay Ridge VW Service Dept.
in Brooklyn, N.Y.. They share the facility with Honda and Volvo but here's the 'kicker'. If
you drop off a Honda or Volvo on the 'first floor' reception area, your car slides into one of
the numerous bays on that level. However, what they don't tell you is that with regard to VW,
the service area is on the second floor level and since there is only one ramp that leads to
it, and it is 'roller coaster like' steep, they don't inform the customer that their cars have to
be driven out of the first level, and taken for a 'circular' six block journey through the 
neighborhood,in order to reach the ramp that is located on a 'one way street', and then driven
up this steep ramp. The young people who take your car, may or may not take as direct a 
course as possible to be the ramp, and have been seen driving out of the area, probably taking
care of personal errands that no one at the dealership is concerned with. Then, having the young
driver negotiate the steep ramp as he rides the clutch on the way up, just adds to the potential
damage that can be inflicted on the car. If I had been aware that upon leaving my car for a 
simple oil change, that Bay Ridge VW has to do the six block journey in order to perform the task,
I would have demanded that I be allowed to bring the car to and up the ramp,but this sneaky
dealership never told me there is only the one ramp that leads to the upper level and would be
subjecting my car to potentially long joy rides by their inexperienced personnel who are not
mechanics and only move cars around. Even on the work order I agreed to, it only gives them 
permission to take the car out on the open road if they are in need of road testing the car for
a reported problem that requires it........not a damn simple oil change!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

:what:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Added some oil for the first time just over 2k on the car needed a quarter of a quart I know welcome to the 2.0t oil burning club.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

ridgemanron said:


> If you want to talk about deception, the award needs to go to Bay Ridge VW Service Dept.
> in Brooklyn, N.Y.. They share the facility with Honda and Volvo but here's the 'kicker'. If
> you drop off a Honda or Volvo on the 'first floor' reception area, your car slides into one of
> the numerous bays on that level. However, what they don't tell you is that with regard to VW,
> ...




how is the small claim court going???


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pulled out the (dead) Pioneer AVH-P8400 and the Metra wiring adapter then replaced it with a new AVH-X8500 and a PAC adapter. It's nice to have tunes in the car again


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Changed my boot up screen from the boring blue Alpine logo to 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Changed my boot up screen from the boring blue Alpine logo to
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


You don't happen to have the part numbers for the dash kit and the harness kit to install this stereo in the beetle do you. I'm assuming they're either Metra or Scoche.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

No it's an alpine kit only offered by them and it only works with the Z928 radio. You can use a standard Metra, Scosche, or Best kit for any other double DIN radio

If you are interested in fitting the Z928 into your beetle you will have to do some cutting but other than that it's a pretty simple straight forward install. And make sure you get a PAC TR7 module so you, I mean your passengers, can watch videos in motion. It also unlocks all of the BT functions and menus in motion.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

VWNDAHS said:


> I ended up just buying from a random ebay seller, i searched for the bulb size, LED, and less than 12W, also local in the US as I was impatient. Brightness isn't quite as good as the stock bulbs but I'm not using them for safety, just wanted everything the same color for looks. There are much brighter options out there that consume quite a bit more power and are the result of stacked LEDs, not simply one.
> 
> This One


How close does the light match up to the LED's on the headlights? Any pointers on how to install them? Looks great :beer:... do you have a night shot?

Oh and do they fade away with the cornering feature? :beer:

And any error messages? Thanx


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Something small but accents the red seat inserts/stitching and under dash lighting


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I dropped off my Bug for a 10k service and to investigate the dash gauge pod rattle. Driving a boring 13 Jetta SE loaner.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

wow how did you manage to get the dsg coloring so perfect!!! looks GREAT man. 



Chris659 said:


> Something small but accents the red inserts and under dash lighting
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

SIX SPEED said:


> How close does the light match up to the LED's on the headlights? Any pointers on how to install them? Looks great :beer:... do you have a night shot?
> 
> Oh and do they fade away with the cornering feature? :beer:
> 
> And any error messages? Thanx


Exactly :










I haven't checked, I'll see if I can tell tonight (RE cornering)

Zero error messages!

Also, what'd I do today? Drove the car with a huge smile on my face because, for the first time, absolutely every friggen thing is sorted and perfect


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i absolutely love your car man :heart:


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Not being a big engine guy, I spent a bit more than the 30 minutes to place a APR carbonio S1 and S2 intake. Good quality parts, I was cautious...so I took my time. What I did find when taking down the intake assembly was about 1+ml of engine oil in the air intake as it enters the block. I'm not sure that is normal? Anyone else had similar findings with your intake?


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

VWNDAHS said:


> Exactly :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is great that they do match and no error codes.... :beer:

Please let us know if they dim when you do the cornering... thanx. Will be buying soon. Any tips not to break the clips and do it correctly? :beer:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

SIX SPEED said:


> That is great that they do match and no error codes.... :beer:
> 
> Please let us know if they dim when you do the cornering... thanx. Will be buying soon. Any tips not to break the clips and do it correctly? :beer:


I don't think you'll break them, the hard part is coming to terms with how difficult it is to get them back in even


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

With Plasti Dip


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

First oil change, annual state inspection and tire rotation.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hit a 2X4 on the highway and busted my grill ftl

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Hit a 2X4 on the highway and busted my grill ftl
> 
> posted by tapatalk



Uh huh I think it is just an excuse so you can do a golf r or a beetle r line conversion lol

All joking aside that really sucks


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my custom bass knob finished today... Got home late tonight so I'll install it in the morning and post a pic. 

It's taking the place of my 12v plug to the right of the shifter



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got the bass knob installed this afternoon along with wiring up my extra battery



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Chris659 said:


> Got the bass knob installed this afternoon along with wiring up my extra battery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great nice & clean.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

*yeah*



cinimod said:


> With Plasti Dip


the lower part is matte or metallic black?

man I'm so doing this.. you inspired me! =)


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

You probably take the rear valence off faster than you tape/paper it up. Only three clips under the bumper and then pull straight out


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

It was like Christmas today!*

The intake, amp/RCA cables, and battery box/ forge washer res cover all came in today! It was kind of funny because each came from a different courier service delivered about 10 minutes apart from each other.

Since I have everything sent to my work I was able to send the battery box right back out to be dipped and painted to match the rest of the under hood parts I've recently had done



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



I scored this off the GTI classifieds... Now working on finding a stage II pipe to complete it



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Had my 10K done, its a bit nippy to keep the top down today but its fun to see people's reaction. 24F this morning


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris659 said:


> You probably take the rear valence off faster than you tape/paper it up. Only three clips under the bumper and then pull straight out


i looked into it but didn't have the correct tool to remove the screws. They are very similar to the fender liners ones that use a torx head, but they weren't the same. At least not on my '12 Beetle Turbo.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> You probably take the rear valence off faster than you tape/paper it up. Only three clips under the bumper and then pull straight out


you're right.

How should I paint it? spray??


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> i looked into it but didn't have the correct tool to remove the screws. They are very similar to the fender liners ones that use a torx head, but they weren't the same. At least not on my '12 Beetle Turbo.


It's easiest to drill them out and replace them with new ones. You can try getting the universal ones from your local auto parts store...I bought a set that worked but didn't hold it securely enough so I used zip ties for a while. Just recently replaced them with factory parts...think they cost me about $12 or so at the dealer


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

antemax said:


> you're right.
> 
> How should I paint it? spray??


The guy above I believe used plasti dip which is usually a spray.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> The guy above I believe used plasti dip which is usually a spray.


i didn't know what plasti dip was untill now lol
think i'm gonna spray it with that thing


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

antemax said:


> you're right.
> 
> How should I paint it? spray??





Chris659 said:


> The guy above I believe used plasti dip which is usually a spray.


Mine is vinyl wrapped. not plastidip


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Put the stage I intake in this afternoon. Noticed a bit more sound but since I only drove 7 miles home with traffic I haven't noticed any performance difference yet.



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

antemax said:


> the lower part is matte or metallic black?
> 
> man I'm so doing this.. you inspired me! =)


It's matte, spray.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Plasti dipped my rear valance black

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Yesterday took the Beetle to the dealer, and had the floor mat plastic hold down replaced on the driver's side it broke when I had the factory carpet mats in. Easy fix.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

has anyone added rear seat lighting, hard to see back there when its dark out


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Hackintosh said:


> has anyone added rear seat lighting, hard to see back there when its dark out


My interior leds are so bright that there is no need to add more to the resr :laugh:


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

so your talking about the front 2 round lights


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Added front and rear footwell OEM housings with aftermarket LEDs. The front seats have cut outs for the rear footwells.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

took this pic. nothing special but I realized I don't have any pics of my car at drive height.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> took this pic. nothing special but I realized I don't have any pics of my car at drive height.


nice height!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got a sneak peak picture from Lorenzo @ Aqua Transformations of my battery box lid and sides. Can't wait to see them along side the other parts! Thinking of doing the battery icon on the top in red and maybe a few other small accents. 

Also got a great deal from Brent @ SPM on a cat back exhaust and should have it just in time for Fixx Fest this weekend 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> Can you post a picture?


I can't get the photos to load into photobucket. Any other way to post?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

KCXTWO said:


> I can't get the photos to load into photobucket. Any other way to post?



I use Flickr. It's free and they have an app which is perfect for me since I never use a desktop


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

antemax said:


> nice height!


thanks :beer:


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Took some photos and did some mockups in photopshop. Still working on my illustrator file.

2013 Beetle TSI

*As is/Before:*































*Todo List: Visual Tweaks:*


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Blacked out the Turbo, looks good.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Blacked out the Turbo, looks good.


lol don't go doing it before me. I'm probably going to do it after my next pay when I buy my touchup paint spray.

side note: How do you think putting a lowercase "r" from the turbo badge, on each side front fender would look? Blacked out, of corse.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my SPM exhaust in this morning 

Sorry for the crappy cell pics but they'll have to do for now 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



I love the sound! It's a catback and has all 3 mufflers on it. You really only hear it when you get on it and has a nice rumble at idle


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Installed the armrest that should have come with the car

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Installed the armrest that should have come with the car
> 
> posted by tapatalk


LOL! Me too! Def should have come with the car. I also installed Wheelskins Leather steering wheel cover (I do it to all my vehicles)

Of course pics but they were when I finished at night and crappy


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

Today I set up my seventh visit to the dealer to fix more issues... Since I bought it in February of this year. Yay -.- looks like I'll be in a loaner or rental car... Again.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Got my SPM exhaust in this morning
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell pics but they'll have to do for now
> 
> ...


does it make that nice strong sound (like explosion) when it's shifting gears? 

and uh.. where did u get this black lower part? it looks great!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky Lager said:


> LOL! Me too! Def should have come with the car. I also installed Wheelskins Leather steering wheel cover (I do it to all my vehicles)


Dumb question but why leather wrap a wheel that is already leather wrapped?

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Dumb question but why leather wrap a wheel that is already leather wrapped?
> 
> posted by tapatalk


perhaps to make it thicker and/or soften the grip


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Dumb question but why leather wrap a wheel that is already leather wrapped?
> 
> posted by tapatalk


The factory wheel feels like plastic (to me).....

Nothing feels as good as wheel skins wrapped wheel, IMO, its adds just a small amount of thickness, but the feel is amazing, and for around $50 you cant beat it. after about a week after install and its broke in, it just makes the already great driving experience better...of course IMO. The factory feel is just lame, if you were to get a wrap I think you'd really like it alot more than a factory feel wrapped steering wheel. Its hard to explain but when I buy any car I order a Wheelskins the same day.

Just a heads up - it takes a little practice and/or patience to lace them up nicely. I can lace one up in 30 mins now.

little better pic


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky Lager said:


> The factory wheel feels like plastic (to me).....
> 
> Nothing feels as good as wheel skins wrapped wheel, IMO, its adds just a small amount of thickness, but the feel is amazing, and for around $50 you cant beat it. after about a week after install and its broke in, it just makes the already great driving experience better...of course IMO. The factory feel is just lame, if you were to get a wrap I think you'd really like it alot more than a factory feel wrapped steering wheel. Its hard to explain but when I buy any car I order a Wheelskins the same day.
> 
> Just a heads up - it takes a little practice and/or patience to lace them up nicely. I can lace one up in 30 mins now.


Gotcha, yea the beetle wheel has a lot to be desired, that's why I switched to the MK6 GLI steering wheel, but this is a great cheaper alternative. Kinda wish I would have thought of it instead lol


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Changed wheels*


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Gotcha, yea the beetle wheel has a lot to be desired, that's why I switched to the MK6 GLI steering wheel, but this is a great cheaper alternative. Kinda wish I would have thought of it instead lol


Cool! I see your from MO...where a bouts - I was born in St. Louis, most my family has moved to the Springfield area though, I go there yearly.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got the Forge washer resorvoir cap in from my painter this afternoon?.. Wish I woulda had the time to have the coolant and oil caps done in red too so they're not all different colors


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Now I just have to install the battery box and get the car all cleaned up to head out early in the morning to Fixx Fest 

If anyone is going from north/central Florida there is a group meeting at Wildwood exit off I75 at 845 to caravan the rest of the way down


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky Lager said:


> Cool! I see your from MO...where a bouts - I was born in St. Louis, most my family has moved to the Springfield area though, I go there yearly.


I'm from the St. Louis area, st. Charles county actually lol

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

H&R SS Springs - did this first but for got to post it, its a little lower now than pictured, springs are all settled

Looking for wheels now.....


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Lucky Lager said:


> H&R SS Springs - did this first but for got to post it, its a little lower now than pictured, springs are all settled
> 
> Looking for wheels now.....




I have the same springs , but just not low enough for me.. seeking coilovers


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

I hear you - $200 vs over $1000 im good for now


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

superbeetleboy said:


> I have the same springs , but just not low enough for me.. seeking coilovers


Out of curiosity, since you are looking at coilovers; how big are your wheels, how many miles on your spings, what would you be looking to get for those springs? I'm very interested and would love to toss my request to take those off your hands once you make your decision on performance suspension.


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

Free Alignment!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Gommers said:


> Out of curiosity, since you are looking at coilovers; how big are your wheels, how many miles on your spings, what would you be looking to get for those springs? I'm very interested and would love to toss my request to take those off your hands once you make your decision on performance suspension.


My wheels are 18'' and they have about 500mils on them


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

superbeetleboy said:


> My wheels are 18'' and they have about 500mils on them


Took the car to the dealer today after we just bought it.

Had 2 TSBs done (some sort of turbo rattle, and a DSG software update). They also did the 10k service (4500 miles), and confirmed the window motor update was done in January.

Should be picking it up tomorrow after they finish up the turbo/oil/timer gauge cluster rattle, and sunroof whistle.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

It was over 50 today, she got a Meguiars bubble bath and her tips polished


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Went to a charity car show with a thousand cars, dozens of aventadors, GT-Rs, R8's and hundreds of ferraris... and parked up front with the big kids


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice and a good cause i'm sure. And you got a chance to park next to a 55 chevy


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Carbon Steel said:


> Nice and a good cause i'm sure. And you got a chance to park next to a 55 chevy


Yeah, motor4toys is a must event if you live in socal. To our right was a few F458s, directly in front a handful of Carrera GT's and a Radical. Behind? The Batmobile. I should have done a panorama .


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Ordered some goodies on sale at ECS. Getting rid of 4x4 ride height and some yellow lamin-x film for the fog lights.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got a bath today



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Well done, very tastful:beer:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

20,000 mile service! $0 out of pocket. I love this car. A good friend of mine has had her mini in the shop about once a month for unscheduled work... because apparently that's how BMW does things? Anywho, free and once a year is pretty sweet and I'm happy to report VW continues to improve their service departments slowly but surely. I snapped a quick before and after shot before heading home.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I watched it snow then freeze then snow some more. It hasn't moved in 4 days.

















VWNDAHS - u need to get up to VMR and test fit those new V702's with some pics!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ya same here but at least mine was inside the garage drove her to work and she got all dirty. :laugh: 

i really like how the stock wheels look on a lowered car realy dont know why. 

I will be putitng on my winter setup in a couple days. This weather blows :thumbdown:



vdubjettaman said:


> I watched it snow then freeze then snow some more. It hasn't moved in 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> ya same here but at least mine was inside the garage drove her to work and she got all dirty. :laugh:
> 
> i really like how the stock wheels look on a lowered car realy dont know why.
> 
> I will be putitng on my winter setup in a couple days. This weather blows :thumbdown:


I'm exiled from the 1 car garage. It's reserved for either the S4 or brand new Passat. Currently the Passat is in with the S4 and Sierra 2500HD out with me.

And the stockers aren't so bad. I hated them when I first saw the Beetle Turbo's. Still don't care for them when at 4x4 status either. But I do agree they aren't bad when lowered. That's just my daily drive height. I've been leaving it aired up now that it's cold. Don't want anything freezing and being stuck all down with now way to move it. lol.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Installed SPM catback


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I love the SPM exhaust! Did the same catback systems few weeks and really love the extra growl 

Did u paint the spoiler bottom white? If so do u have any other pics? How about the mirror caps?


Looks nice! Enjoy


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

arent all spoiler bottoms color matched to the car and the top is black? I know mine is white as well :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

sp33dy - It came color matched like that, the mirror caps are black. I think I will paint the rear valance black when I get some time. 

I love the sound and exhaust, it it hitting a little underneath the car, I will need to line it up better I think. 

Thanks.


oops sorry sp33dy, comment was supposed to be directed at Chris659.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yea my beetle is exactly like yours and my spoiler came the same way. 



MnATL said:


> sp33dy - It came color matched like that, the mirror caps are black. I think I will paint the rear valance black when I get some time.
> 
> I love the sound and exhaust, it it hitting a little underneath the car, I will need to line it up better I think.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Turbo/R-Line models come with black top and body color underside. 2.5's and others are reverse.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i did not know that!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Knothead (Feb 13, 2013)

So who has the black 2.5 in the Orlando area that kept trying to race me on the turnpike yesterday? Whoever you are, I wasn't impressed and I hope you enjoyed the view of my tail lights fading into the distance.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

sp33dy said:


> arent all spoiler bottoms color matched to the car and the top is black? I know mine is white as well :laugh::thumbup:


Oh yeah I forgot the bottom of the spoiler was body matched :facepalm: 


I had to have several adjustments made to the exhaust in order to get it rattle free. The rattle was worse during cold starts and initial warm up but barely noticeable once warmed


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thankfully i did not have to make any adjustment for the exhaust as of yet. I shook it real good while installing it to make sure nothing was hitting. The only issue i have is my left exhaust tip seems to stick out a little more than the right one. I will mess with it this weekend.


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

New Wheels - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-quot-Wheels-quot-and-quot-Tires-quot-Thread


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

they look nice! - i picked up a set of OZ wheels with winter tires. I shall be posting pictures very soon. 



Lucky Lager said:


> New Wheels - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-quot-Wheels-quot-and-quot-Tires-quot-Thread


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> they look nice! - i picked up a set of OZ wheels with winter tires. I shall be posting pictures very soon.


Cool can't wait to see - post up specs on the wheels and tires thread too for reference.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I will! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Crossed this milestone!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Dropped unsprung weight and added 30mm of traction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Dropped unsprung weight


What did you do? And what kind of weight savings did you get?


When I was heavily into sport bikes reduction of unsprung weight was the single best upgrade I did because it changed braking, suspension, and acceleration


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> What did you do? And what kind of weight savings did you get?
> 
> 
> When I was heavily into sport bikes reduction of unsprung weight was the single best upgrade I did because it changed braking, suspension, and acceleration


VMR's new V810 19" FlowForm Wheel . Almost 10 lbs lighter than stock!


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Rear Diffuser and Magnaflow Exhaust Tip 35121*


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*New Looks - Install Front Lip Spoiler*


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

VWNDAHS said:


> VMR's new V810 19" FlowForm Wheel . Almost 10 lbs lighter than stock!


What are specs on your wheels/tires?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

VuickB6 said:


> What are specs on your wheels/tires?


Wheels are the new VMR V810 which weigh around 22lbs [19x9.5]
Tires are 275x35... insane, I know .

Today I tucked it in for bed for the first time, LOVE this cover:


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

VWNDAHS said:


> Wheels are the new VMR V810 which weigh around 22lbs [19x9.5]
> Tires are 275x35... insane, I know .
> 
> Today I tucked it in for bed for the first time, LOVE this cover:


What ET are the wheels? No issues with rubbing?

I went up slightly to 245/45 Michelin Pilot Super Sports. The traction is much better but I would love to fit 275s.


----------



## Diego.S (Dec 27, 2013)

defjan21 said:


>


Amazing!!! 

My friend, where did you found this front lip? 

I am looking for one like this but so far I have not found anything like this one...


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a VWoA accessory that you can buy it at any VW dealer. The same goes with the rear valence he has


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

I tried to search for the front and rear but could not locate. Can someone list part numbers or provide a link? Thanks!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont have them but I know VWNDHAUS has already listed them... search function can be your new best friend


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Had a break in the weather and decided to wash and wheel swap/test fit the new rollers for this coming year.









Also took a pic of my trunk setup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

VuickB6 said:


> What ET are the wheels? No issues with rubbing?
> 
> I went up slightly to 245/45 Michelin Pilot Super Sports. The traction is much better but I would love to fit 275s.


No issues on street use, may experience some at the track.

19x9.5 ET40 275
20x9 ET 35 245


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Diego.S Thank you. I bought them from my Volkswagen dealership. 
The parts number are: No. 5C0071607 GRU Front Valance and No. 5C0071611B GRU Rear Valance Dual Exit Exhaust



Diego.S said:


> Amazing!!!
> 
> My friend, where did you found this front lip?
> 
> I am looking for one like this but so far I have not found anything like this one...


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*New Exhaust Tip - Magnaflow 35177 Looks much bettler now*


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Bought some spacers. 20mm and 15mm. Can't wait for warmer weather. Spacers, springs and sway bar is going to be a fun install day.


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Replaced original brakes with R brakes..*


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

oidoglr said:


> Bought some spacers. 20mm and 15mm. Can't wait for warmer weather. Spacers, springs and sway bar is going to be a fun install day.


Where did you get your spacers from? Would love to see pics of these installed!

Thanks!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

jtack said:


> Where did you get your spacers from? Would love to see pics of these installed!
> 
> Thanks!


This is 15mm front and 5mm rears


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

jtack said:


> Where did you get your spacers from? Would love to see pics of these installed!
> 
> Thanks!


They're H&R spacers, bought them locally from a guy who sold his VW. It was a good price for both sets with bolts. I won't put them on until the roads up here are not full of snow/ice/salt...so late March/early April. I'll post pics for sure though.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Well we didn't plan to change the color this soon but I hit a dog the other day sooooooo.....I pulled the dip before it goes to the body shop to have the front end fixed along with some other custom body work....


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> This is 15mm front and 5mm rears


Thank you. Do you normally put the larger spacer in the front?

Also, thank you to oidoglr as well!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool, never saw the aftermath of the plastidip.


I liked what you had, looking forward to the next iteration.


How did the dog come out?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

defjan21 said:


>


Looks great. Keeping my eye open for a set of those for $500 or less (thinking someone with a Passat 4-motion won't know the value of their brakes) because it's definitely something I felt lacking in performance coming right from my MKV R32. Easy to tell difference immediately? Did you install them yourself?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally fixed my exhaust for good with a cowboy hanger

posted using tapatalk


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Carbon Steel said:


> Cool, never saw the aftermath of the plastidip.
> 
> 
> I liked what you had, looking forward to the next iteration.
> ...




Yea screw the Beetle wtf. How is the dog?! I hope is is okay.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Finally fixed my exhaust for good with a cowboy hanger
> 
> posted using tapatalk


What problem were you having as I have the same exhaust? I've noticed it's a real tight fit near the rear suspension and I hear it hit when going over hard bumps. 

And what's a cowboy hanger?

Thanks


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> What problem were you having as I have the same exhaust? I've noticed it's a real tight fit near the rear suspension and I hear it hit when going over hard bumps.
> 
> And what's a cowboy hanger?
> 
> Thanks


Yea mine was hitting the subframe after I put the straight pipe in instead of the muffler. 

The hanger looks a little like this below but thicker. It's bolted to the center of my rear subframe and the hanger is welded to the pipe, so it doesn't move at all now. No way it will rattle lol










posted using tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally got around to installing my boost pipe kit from USP Motorsports along with a Go Fast Bits DV+ Diverter valve upgrade. 
Install was pretty straight forward after watching their video online and with the turbo discharge pipe out of the way it made the DV access easier.



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

Got around to everything but the subframe insert which I'd rather do on the lift at work.



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

It basically replaces all of the plastic valves for metal parts so it withstands higher boost while still maintaining the quick operation of the OEM solenoid.



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

Look at the difference in the turbo discharge pipes! Now wonder they claim 8-10hp from both pipes on chipped cars




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

Not as drastic of a difference in the throttle pipes




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



So while taking my wife out to dinner tonight I HAD to try out the new parts to see what kind of difference it made, right? I got on it a few times and immediately could tell the difference! I wish I would've done the pipes and DV separately so I could see what each mod changed but it was so easy while I was right there...

The throttle response is so much better right off idle. It's much smoother in the lower rpm's which is a big plus in the DSG. Took alot of the sluggish start feeling away in drive mode. The power difference is easily noticed throughout the rpm range and the response after shifting gears builds much quicker without dropping off like it did before. 

I got really lucky after we left dinner heading to the grocery store!! I pulled out of the light pretty hard and this Corolla S thought I was racing him so he took off... Well I dip into the turning lane into Wally World and see flashing lights behind me but going after the Corolla instead! 

Then thankfully the checkout line took forever long because the cop had pulled another car over at the same inter section he pulled the Corolla in. Don't know if he was waiting for me or just stumbled upon another traffic violation but I thanked my guardian angel for both saves!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yea mine was hitting the subframe after I put the straight pipe in instead of the muffler.
> 
> The hanger looks a little like this below but thicker. It's bolted to the center of my rear subframe and the hanger is welded to the pipe, so it doesn't move at all now. No way it will rattle lol
> 
> ...



Very cool! Sounds like it will solve my problem as well! Where did you pick yours up from? And do you have a part number or anything?

Thanks agin for all the help! :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

As long as I can figure out this rev hang issue I have I wanna get that boost pipe kit too. Looks good and I'm sure it helped a lot with that throttle response.



Chris659 said:


> Very cool! Sounds like it will solve my problem as well! Where did you pick yours up from? And do you have a part number or anything?
> 
> Thanks agin for all the help! :thumbup:


They had a whole box of them at the exhaust shop, not really sure it has a part number. I'm sure any exhaust shop has a hanger like it they can bolt up to the center of the subframe. There's even holes already drilled to put the bolt.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

jtack said:


> Thank you. Do you normally put the larger spacer in the front?


This is the first car i've had where that has been the case. All my previous cars the larger spacer was in the rear. If I put the 15mm in the rear it'd be poking.


----------



## rob6188 (Jun 25, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> Added rear view camera, and ran wires through the interior.
> 
> Changed the DRL's to LED's
> 
> ...


If you get inspired, could you post a DIY on removing the door panels? 

Thanks.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> Finally got around to installing my boost pipe kit from USP Motorsports along with a Go Fast Bits DV+ Diverter valve upgrade.
> Install was pretty straight forward after watching their video online and with the turbo discharge pipe out of the way it made the DV access easier.
> 
> 
> ...


I believe when HYDE did a complete evaluation of the GFB DV+ Kit he also recommended adding
the Unitronic 2.0 TSDI Diverter Valve Relocation Kit for optimum improvement. The report was
in the VW/Audi Tech Section and was quite an extensive, informative one.


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

oidoglr said:


> Looks great. Keeping my eye open for a set of those for $500 or less (thinking someone with a Passat 4-motion won't know the value of their brakes) because it's definitely something I felt lacking in performance coming right from my MKV R32. Easy to tell difference immediately? Did you install them yourself?


Fill much secure for breaking time, especially after having Stage 2 APR. I asked VW dealer to install the brakes, cost me $30 only..


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

defjan21 said:


> Fill much secure for breaking time, especially after having Stage 2 APR. I asked VW dealer to install the brakes, cost me $30 only..


Sounds like you have a friend in the service dept. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

oidoglr said:


> Sounds like you have a friend in the service dept. :thumbup:


Thats what I was thinking! 

Nice brakes though! Im noticing mine will be needing to be upgraded soon as I am adding more and more performance


And rob6188, although I didnt do a fancy one with pictures and all, I did list a step by step on here if you search for removing the door panels. Very simple to do on this car


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

*cover*



VWNDAHS said:


> Wheels are the new VMR V810 which weigh around 22lbs [19x9.5]
> Tires are 275x35... insane, I know .
> 
> Today I tucked it in for bed for the first time, LOVE this cover:


Man, where did you get this cover? I need one desperately.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

*Racing*

having fun at the Interlagos race track


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Carbon Steel said:


> Added this Dead Pedal cover to my Turbo Beetle


Where did you find/get the dead pedal? I have not been able to locate one. Please let me know if you can, thanks!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Ebay, don't remember the dealer.


Same size as the GTI pedal.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Progress at the body shop. Also the dog made a full recovery. I went back to check on it, move it out of the road. it came to in my arms so I rushed it to the vet. Ive kept in contact with the owners. It is doing very well


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

*Posted by JWCARDY


*
*Progress at the body shop. Also the dog made a full recovery. I went back to check on it, move it out of the road. it came to in my arms so I rushed it to the vet. Ive kept in contact with the owners. It is doing very well

*



*Respect *eace:


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Red Piping Floor Mats*

Ask a friend to add red piping on the original floor mats, cost me only $20 for 1 set.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> *Posted by JWCARDY
> 
> 
> *
> ...


I'm a big dog person man. We have 3 rescues of our own. Would have taken this little guy if his owners weren't able to be found.
-Wes



defjan21 said:


> Ask a friend to add red piping on the original floor mats, cost me only $20 for 1 set.
> -Wes


Hey your steering wheel is on the wrong side!


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

jwcardy said:


> I'm a big dog person man. We have 3 rescues of our own. Would have taken this little guy if his owners weren't able to be found.
> -Wes
> 
> 
> ...


The DSG gear indicator as well.


----------



## lgfaver (Dec 26, 2013)

Got new wheels =D 
Looks so much better(had the stock retro ones before)


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Bro. May I know when did u get the cover? 








[/QUOTE]

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Added press-to-talk on my MFSW. Found I had to swop out the cable from the bluetooth unit to the back of the RNS-510. Found one on ebay for $45. Stealers wanted $400 for same job


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

washed it with a foam gun, best $50 i've ever spent on amazon


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

MrFerriz said:


> Hey Bro. May I know when did u get the cover?


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

coverking satin stretch custom cover :thumbup:


----------



## fastduo (Mar 8, 2010)

VWNDAHS said:


> washed it with a foam gun, best $50 i've ever spent on amazon


Tell me more about this foam gun please....


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

They range from inexpensive hose powered units to more expensive pressure wash units basically u fill the reservoir with concentrated soap and it covers the car in car wash style foam after you've rinsed it. Let it soak then wash it off and dry - no sponge action to transfer contaminants around and scratch the clear coat - super fast too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastduo (Mar 8, 2010)

[SUP][/SUP]


VWNDAHS said:


> They range from inexpensive hose powered units to more expensive pressure wash units basically u fill the reservoir with concentrated soap and it covers the car in car wash style foam after you've rinsed it. Let it soak then wash it off and dry - no sponge action to transfer contaminants around and scratch the clear coat - super fast too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And which type did you get? I like this idea as both of our cars (Fender Beetle and Cruze 1LT) are black.


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

fastduo said:


> [SUP][/SUP]
> 
> And which type did you get? I like this idea as both of our cars (Fender Beetle and Cruze 1LT) are black.


Not to thread jack...but here is an option...I get all of my auto detail items from them:

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Chemical_Guys_HOL_181_Foam_Blaster_Foam_Cannon_p/hol_181.htm

This is a better idea of what the foam cannon can do:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQvvyGoHDkc


----------



## lgfaver (Dec 26, 2013)

I finally got the hub caps in the post on Friday.
"installing" them was a pain in the ass, I had to force them in and they all seemed to fit, except for one... I basically to hammer the thing in.


----------



## Patcute (Feb 2, 2014)

add right side exhaust on my 1.2 beetle :/


how is it ?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

jtack said:


> Not to thread jack...but here is an option...I get all of my auto detail items from them:
> 
> http://www.chemicalguys.com/Chemical_Guys_HOL_181_Foam_Blaster_Foam_Cannon_p/hol_181.htm
> 
> ...


Yup! I went with them as they're local 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> Progress at the body shop. Also the dog made a full recovery. I went back to check on it, move it out of the road. it came to in my arms so I rushed it to the vet. Ive kept in contact with the owners. It is doing very well



Looking forward to the new look for the Beetle and happy to hear the dog made it out okay.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is more of what i did this weekend

Making slow but steady progress on my sub enclosure/ amp rack. Trying to have it ready in time for SBN in Daytona at the end of March. 

Going to have a JL Audio 10w6v3 powered off a JL HD900/5 that will have its other 4 channels bridged on a pair JL ZR 8" and a JL HD600/4 powering a set of JL ZR 5.25" components. All this is run by an alpine Z928 deck and a RF 360.3 processor. 

Believe it or not there's a small battery hidden behind the amp rack. VW provided a perfect lil hiding place for it. 


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


The middle area will all be paint matched to the car and the outer skin/ surrounding trim will be black vinyl.


Made this frame work out of paint sticks (bc they were free when I bought some stuff from the paint shop) to use as a template for the real trim. 


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Melted ABS rod to shape to use as a skeleton under the fleece


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Then cut and glued them in place


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I put the first layer of resin on the inside and out tonight and will start building it up with Fiberglas mat next


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great^^^

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

chris that looks great. You should start making some sub boxes for us who dont have fender systems :heart: :banghead:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! Its been alot of work as this is my first time ever attempting something like this...

This one will be a one off ordeal but I do have a factory Fender for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## FenderVW (Feb 3, 2014)

*Dug it out from the snow!*


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

weather in ny is been horrible.. im glad i keep mine in the garage :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Makes me miss NYC

posted using tapatalk


----------



## arclight787 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Guys,
I have dipped my beetle, the whole car, using spray cans ONLY! wanted to go with matte black and the color turned to be just AWESOME!!!


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

arclight787 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have dipped my beetle, the whole car, using spray cans ONLY! wanted to go with matte black and the color turned to be just AWESOME!!!


How many cans did that take? It does look cool.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i guess everyone is into the plasti dip thing nowadays. I like my shiny paint :laugh:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

sp33dy said:


> i guess everyone is into the plasti dip thing nowadays. I like my shiny paint :laugh:


I feel u, my neighbor plasti dipped his mkii gti so I've also got an affinity for shiny sexyness


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yea i know exactly what you mean :laugh:

did you contact josh about your cat back? 



VWNDAHS said:


> I feel u, my neighbor plasti dipped his mkii gti so I've also got an affinity for shiny sexyness


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Dude, you did that with cans only? Props to you! I have seen it done with a gun, but to do the whole car with cans and have it look like that...pretty cool!

How many cans, and did you mess up and have to redo any during the process?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Had my APR Stage 1 flash updated to V1.2 (Mobile) and added the Mobile OBD dongle*

Took a 6 hour round-trip to my nearest APR dealer to have my Stage 1 flash updated to support the Mobile product. 

When I first got the tune I drove to APR's HQ to have it done there, which was about a 7 hour round-trip, and I'm wishing I'd gone that route again. My nearest authorized APR dealer is O'Steen VW in Jacksonville, and they were knowledgable about what was required when I called to make the appointment. Got there and the Service Advisor entered the details into their system, handed over my keys and less than an hour later I had the car back. While they were doing the update flash I got an email from APR showing the details of the updated flash, but my security code was reset back to the factory default value. When I talked to the tech who did the update he said they always use the default and "no one has ever asked about changing it" which seems a little strange to me. Since he was already starting another job the only option for changing the security code was to make another appointment when the specific tech's that handle APR work were available. Needless to say, I'm not interested in another 6 hour round-trip to change a security code, so that left me ticked off.

So they washed the car nicely and I hopped back in from the drive home. Plugged in the APR dongle, and nothing - couldn't get the app on my iPhone or iPad to connect to the dongle. Plugged in my Vag-Com and it works fine. Now I'm really ticked off since it this road-trip hasn't been very successful. After getting home I unplug the APR dongle, plug it in again, still nothing when I run the App. After a quick call to APR Support they ask if the BT pairing worked correctly - oops, guess what I forgot to do..... So I paired the dongle to my iPad, and the App connects perfectly. Stupid mistake on my part, and sure to give their Support staff a good laugh.

So I'm sitting in the car playing with the data logging feature, and I noticed the work order from O'Steen for the APR update. Got really ticked off when I saw "CUSTOMER STATES NEEDS APR UPDATELE MOD - VIN# REPORTED TO VWOA". I guess I can expect a hassle or outright denial for any warranty issues that come up from now on.......

Support your local independent shops, as the dealers that also sell APR will automatically update your vehicle file to indicate it has been performance tuned.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yet another horror story from the good ol guys at APR.......



grahamwright1 said:


> Took a 6 hour round-trip to my nearest APR dealer to have my Stage 1 flash updated to support the Mobile product.
> 
> When I first got the tune I drove to APR's HQ to have it done there, which was about a 7 hour round-trip, and I'm wishing I'd gone that route again. My nearest authorized APR dealer is O'Steen VW in Jacksonville, and they were knowledgable about what was required when I called to make the appointment. Got there and the Service Advisor entered the details into their system, handed over my keys and less than an hour later I had the car back. While they were doing the update flash I got an email from APR showing the details of the updated flash, but my security code was reset back to the factory default value. When I talked to the tech who did the update he said they always use the default and "no one has ever asked about changing it" which seems a little strange to me. Since he was already starting another job the only option for changing the security code was to make another appointment when the specific tech's that handle APR work were available. Needless to say, I'm not interested in another 6 hour round-trip to change a security code, so that left me ticked off.
> 
> ...


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

sp33dy said:


> yet another horror story from the good ol guys at APR.......















I need you to read it again, but this time, read *ALL *the words.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

sp33dy said:


> yet another horror story from the good ol guys at APR.......


No problem with APR, but definitely a warning about using an APR dealer that also happens to be a VW dealer :-(



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arclight787 (Feb 6, 2014)

Chrisho said:


> How many cans did that take? It does look cool.


I used 13 cans and yes it actually looks waaay better in person. this is way better than what i had in mind to be honest, thats why I'm totally satisfied with it.


----------



## arclight787 (Feb 6, 2014)

jtack said:


> Dude, you did that with cans only? Props to you! I have seen it done with a gun, but to do the whole car with cans and have it look like that...pretty cool!
> 
> How many cans, and did you mess up and have to redo any during the process?


i did my calculation and i figured out i would need around 18 to 20 max. although, i have only used 13 cans to do 5 coats. No i didn't have to redo anything haha thank god! however, the hood would be the hardest part! now i am planning on getting a spray gun and spray the whole car with a full gallon since it would be easier to remove at anytime later, just to make it thicker. I have been told cans would be hard to peel off later unless i use soooo many of them. whenever i get some extra money. ill dip over it and thats it. just thought you need to know this if you are considering using spray cans.


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm good with my candy white, but I think what you did looks really really good.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks OK, reminds me of a primed 49 Ford, old school look.


But i wouldn't let anyone within 100 feet of my car with a spray can.


A generational thing i guess.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

This PlastiDip thing seems popular... I don't know that I'd do it to my whole car, but I'm curious if it is easy to remove, does any damage (or could potentially damage the paint underneath) and if it's a good "protective" layer to limit the damage risk from road debris in this weather?
My Beetle has been tucked away in the garage until the roads are clear, I'd rather beat up the beater. But it's good to know if this is an option!


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> This PlastiDip thing seems popular... I don't know that I'd do it to my whole car, but I'm curious if it is easy to remove, does any damage (or could potentially damage the paint underneath) and if it's a good "protective" layer to limit the damage risk from road debris in this weather?
> My Beetle has been tucked away in the garage until the roads are clear, I'd rather beat up the beater. But it's good to know if this is an option!


Bro, just do it. I've seen a lot of ppl do it to protect the pain. I am planning to dip my rims too. Whenever u r bored with the color, just peel it off like a sticker. It won't leave any stain on ur original paint. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r7xvBSqhOE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Removed the ECU...


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

MrFerriz said:


> Bro, just do it. I've seen a lot of ppl do it to protect the pain. I am planning to dip my rims too. Whenever u r bored with the color, just peel it off like a sticker. It won't leave any stain on ur original paint.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r7xvBSqhOE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Sweet. Thanks. I'm gonna do the front of the beetle and my bus.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Removed the ECU...


Tune coming?

and I drove the piss out of mine today lmao


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Right now my ECU is on its way to APR .

Soon APR will have a tune for 2014 MT Beetles, as well as, other 2014 MT VWs.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

hope you dont end up like the rest of us wishing we never went apr and end up switching companies


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

sp33dy said:


> hope you dont end up like the rest of us wishing we never went apr and end up switching companies


Bit of a generalization there, dude!

Many people are perfectly happy with the APR product.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

sp33dy said:


> hope you dont end up like the rest of us wishing we never went apr and end up switching companies


what happened that you didn't like ?


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

sp33dy said:


> hope you dont end up like the rest of us wishing we never went apr and end up switching companies





grahamwright1 said:


> Bit of a generalization there, dude!
> 
> Many people are perfectly happy with the APR product.
> 
> ...



1000x this. Unless I missed it you seem to have forgot to post your horror story with APR. Has your Beetle even seen an APR tune or are you going off of past experiences or dare I say you're talking about others experiences with them?


I'm still more than happy with the performance of my APR tune and the B6 A4 I sold to a friend is still around with 160k miles with all but the first 6,000 of that being on an APR tune.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Had apr in my previous mk5.. drove an hour to get it done techs fried the ecu tried giving me a bull**** excuse that my ecu wasnt the original ecu and thats why it wouldnt work.. after a legal threat, 2 weeeks and 2 tow fees they decided to help. Once the tune was in the car i was not impressed. Everytime i tried using my cruise control it would think i was trying to change tunes so the check engime light would start blinking. 
Then to top it off the same dealer that did the tune ends up voiding the warranty for having a tune. 

Thats js some of the things.... trust me im not the only one there isnt a generalization is my opinion and share by many others. 

Ask drtechy how happy he was with his apr tune... and how they tried to manipulate him when he requested of them to put his car back to stock tune. 

Not too mention that they are over priced. I guess to me personally apr gpt too big and they forget about the customer.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Right now my ECU is on its way to APR .


Congrats! Tunes are always a great mod!


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Sp33dy I am sorry to hear that you had a bad experience with APR, having a fried ECU must not be fun.

I had never really heard bad things about APR in the 7 years I have known about them. But, then again I am only speaking from personal experience.

The only thing I always heard about them was, that they were not as aggressive as other tuners (At leas on boost levels), and that they did not offer the adjustability that other companies like Revo offer.

However, I am fine with that. This new engine feels pretty strong to begin with, I am not really looking for ultimate power (This is my DD).

I have another project for that 

I test drove an APR stage 2 2012 bug before taking the plunge. While it didn't have that explosive boost spike I came to expect from my Revo days, it was smooth and it had really nice top end. Good enough for me.

Not to mention features like launch control, flat foot shifting, clutch protection, etc...

Another reason for going with them, was the deeply discounted price I was able to get, since they had nothing for my car yet.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Not to mention features like launch control, flat foot shifting, clutch protection, etc...


Does APR have these yet? I thought this was all part of their "update" they have been talking about forever. I know the tune I just got rid of definitely didn't have any of that.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

They do. I don't know why they don't advertise it.

My friend with the 2012 didn't even know he had them until I drove his car. 

He mentioned that the engine would not rev past a certain point in neutral. I thought it was normal, but wondered what would happen while in gear.

I engaged the clutch and put in in first. Reved it just to find out it stopped at 3K and made that distinct 2 step sound. 

Asked around some dealers, and they told me that was the latest file from APR. Which has all of those nice features.


----------



## fastD (Sep 16, 2011)

hey speedy clean up your inbox im trying to pm you

thanks


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

sp33dy said:


> Had apr in my previous mk5.. drove an hour to get it done techs fried the ecu tried giving me a bull**** excuse that my ecu wasnt the original ecu and thats why it wouldnt work.. after a legal threat, 2 weeeks and 2 tow fees they decided to help. Once the tune was in the car i was not impressed. Everytime i tried using my cruise control it would think i was trying to change tunes so the check engime light would start blinking.
> Then to top it off the same dealer that did the tune ends up voiding the warranty for having a tune.
> 
> Thats js some of the things.... trust me im not the only one there isnt a generalization is my opinion and share by many others.
> ...


Depending on the ECU you can enable the fault code erase, security lockout, and/or anti-theft while you're driving. Program switching is disabled after you start it if I remember correctly. And the dealer you had the work done at has nothing to do with APR. They fried your ECU not APR and you should know by now that if you're going to modify your car you run the risk of getting your warranty voided. That has nothing to do with APR.

There are people that dislike every tuner out there, and lots of them. I've seen countless threads where people are unhappy with one tuner and then switch and are much happier. But the truth is there is only so much you can do with a K03 and you're not going to find a huge difference between what most of them call the Stage 1 and 2 tunes. And what in particular is overpriced about them? Unless their prices have skyrocketed lately (which they haven't, I checked) their tune, intake, and K04 kits aren't outrageous compared to any other quality brand out there, except for their turbo-back exhaust and Stage 3/3+ turbo kits but as far as I know there isn't anyone out there that has a complete kit like theirs.

They haven't got too big for someone like me who only has bought 2 tunes and a few gallons of oil every year. I'm not a big spender and I've never had an issue getting a hold of someone.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

a certified apr dealer has nothing to do with apr? either way, not gona open a can of worms here. As long as you enjoy your tune hey then im happy for you im speaking for MY OWN personal experience after owning VWs for over 14 years. Out of the many different tunes ive owned over the years (giac, revo, apr, eurodyne, unitronic and now driver motorsport) i can honestly say the race is between eurodyne and driver motorsports but thats just me personally. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

This discussion is why tuners don't let people post reviews on their websites lol!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

and why my account was locked for 24 hours :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> and why my account was locked for 24 hours :laugh:


and that's why I deleted a bunch of stuff I had posted lol!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i live in 'merica i should be able to express myself freely no? :laugh:


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

sp33dy said:


> a certified apr dealer has nothing to do with apr? either way, not gona open a can of worms here. As long as you enjoy your tune hey then im happy for you im speaking for MY OWN personal experience after owning VWs for over 14 years. Out of the many different tunes ive owned over the years (giac, revo, apr, eurodyne, unitronic and now driver motorsport) i can honestly say the race is between eurodyne and driver motorsports but thats just me personally. :thumbup:



We get that you don't like APR but your bad experience with them ( and not even them directly from what you're saying) isn't typical and this smear campaign is getting old. You replied to grahamwright1 earlier in the thread thinking that he was posting a bad experience with APR when it wasn't even them he dealt with. That's fine that you've owned VWs for over 14 years and have had many different tunes, I've owned them for 11 years now and have only used APR because they make reliable tunes and have always been there for me when I needed them (which isn't often because of the quality of their products.)

:beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VuickB6 said:


> We get that you don't like APR but your bad experience with them ( and not even them directly from what you're saying) isn't typical and this smear campaign is getting old. You replied to grahamwright1 earlier in the thread thinking that he was posting a bad experience with APR when it wasn't even them he dealt with. That's fine that you've owned VWs for over 14 years and have had many different tunes, I've owned them for 11 years now and have only used APR because they make reliable tunes and have always been there for me when I needed them (which isn't often because of the quality of their products.)
> 
> :beer:


Can we get back on topic instead of this? It's an opinion, that's all it is. Let people decide for themselves if it's trust worthy or not. Arguing over opinions is just dumb, and is completely off topic of this thread anyway.

Now to get back on topic, drove the beetle to and from work today, but took a detour to romp on it and made a fox body Mustang owner very sad lol! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Can we get back on topic instead of this? It's an opinion, that's all it is. Let people decide for themselves if it's trust worthy or not. Arguing over opinions is just dumb, and is completely off topic of this thread anyway.
> 
> Now to get back on topic, drove the beetle to and from work today, but took a detour to romp on it and made a fox body Mustang owner very sad lol!
> 
> posted using tapatalk















I did a thorough cleaning of the interior. Removed the front seats and the car seats and vacuumed for what seemed like forever. This damn carpet traps **** in it so well and makes it frustrating to try and clean them. :thumbdown:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Vacuuming does take a little time and patience. 

Doing it often, every week for sure keeps it right.

Taking the seat out to vac, you got me there, even as anal as i am i don't think i'd ever do that.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Carbon Steel said:


> Vacuuming does take a little time and patience.
> 
> Doing it often, every week for sure keeps it right.
> 
> Taking the seat out to vac, you got me there, even as anal as i am i don't think i'd ever do that.


Just a side note to anyone thinking about removing the front seats. Be sure you disconnect the airbag
module, that is attached with a clip under your front passenger seat, before pulling the seat out.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Carbon Steel said:


> Vacuuming does take a little time and patience.
> 
> Doing it often, every week for sure keeps it right.
> 
> Taking the seat out to vac, you got me there, even as anal as i am i don't think i'd ever do that.



I used a hair brush and tweezers as well to make sure I got everything  With two kids and a wife it gets pretty dirty in there and lots of stuff gets dropped in between the seat and the center console. 




ridgemanron said:


> Just a side note to anyone thinking about removing the front seats. Be sure you disconnect the airbag
> module, that is attached with a clip under your front passenger seat, before pulling the seat out.


There are 3 or 4 plugs that need to be disconnected and one of them was a huge pain in the ass. I ended up breaking the clip on both sides just to get them free. It fit pretty snug when I plugged it back in but I put a few zip ties on each one to make sure they stay put.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

do you use monster mats or regular mats? I find the monster mats as time saviors when cleaning and tends to keep things a tid bit cleaner.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

sp33dy said:


> do you use monster mats or regular mats? I find the monster mats as time saviors when cleaning and tends to keep things a tid bit cleaner.



Always have monster mats in my VWs, I love them. They do help quite a bit, they just need to make them so they cover every bit of carpet and I'd be set! Either that or don't allow eating in the car. :laugh: But that will never happen.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I've set a set of rules with my fiance. No eating on the beetle, no drinking on the beetle other than water. Therefore we take her rabbit everywhere :laugh:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I have the monster mats in the gti and beetle, they work well for me. I know there is a lot of talk about the weather tech mats, they cover more of the area etc.

But the MM have done great, just gotta knock your shoes off before swinging in and vac regularly.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I LOVE the monster mats! I've had them in my car since day 1 and do such an awesome job this winter! 

I also just bought my Bug a Valentine's day present! SPM Exhaust! Also happens to be an early b-day present.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

The lack of pictures in this thread is disappointing.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> I don't think you'll break them, the hard part is coming to terms with how difficult it is to get them back in even


do the lights dim when cornering? I installed white lights on mine but the dim doesn't work.. I got sad about it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MKV Aaron said:


> The lack of pictures in this thread is disappointing.


This^

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

installed a Kicker l7 8" and a zx500.1


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i remember i used to have an L7 solo baric. 

how does it sound?


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

That little thing is a beast! Didn't want to go over the top so it works perfect.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

White lower lights and interior with LEDs!

What do you guys think?
The cornering dim is acting weird.. most of the times it works fine but gets crazy eventually. well, at least it kinda works.

sorry for the lame pix, the phone is all I have for now


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice lighting u got there antemax! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I drove home at lunch with a giddy smile on my face to see what was delivered!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

picture fail^^^...at least for me I'm not seeing them.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> picture fail^^^...at least for me I'm not seeing them.


hopefully fixed?!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> hopefully fixed?!


Nice! Another SPM brother in the family!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Nice! Another SPM brother in the family!


yup! the deal was too good to pass up and Josh was excellent to deal with! sucks I have to wait for it to warm up to put on tho.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I've got a SPM set up coming this week too!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

BenandAmanda said:


> I've got a SPM set up coming this week too!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Spm exhaust is thr best system out there handssss ddooowwnn


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I chose it because everything I've read on this forum.


----------



## mydogmandy1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I added a cargo net in the trunk. Looped the ends around the rear headrest posts. 










Sent from my iPad


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, it's been a while since posting and have not kept up posting what I've been doing to my beetle. So here it goes, hopefully I'll be better posting in the future. Started out as a 2012 candy white launch edition turbo beetle. DSG
Here's what's been done: ( in no real order) 
Vw second skin racing stripes
Hid led headlights
Podi boost gauge and pod 
H&R street coilovers
Weathertech floor mats
GFB DV+
Apr k04 turbo and tune ( done today )
SPM turbo back exhaust. ( real quality exhaust)
Stage 1&2 apr intake
Wet okole custom seat covers ( love these and protects from puppy )
White VW Motorsport 19" rims 
LED interior lights and license plate kit
New MFSW with paddle shifters

Coming soon: forge twincooler and cts catch can

Now we need nice weather so I can clean him and get some pictures.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

more pictures of this please!! 



MartyVT said:


>


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

did the RNS-315 Retro fit


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> more pictures of this please!!


Don't have any good ones yet, just one with my winter snows on. Can't wait for spring











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Did Launch Edition's come with color matched door sills instead of the Black like regular Turbo models?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

why havent you posted the "i installed my spm cat back " post yet :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> why havent you posted the "i installed my spm cat back " post yet :laugh: :thumbup:


haha. I want warmer weather before I crawl around on my back underneath a car on cold concrete garage floor. Plus I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow at lunch.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

kinda hate you right now :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

antemax said:


> White lower lights and interior with LEDs!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> The cornering dim is acting weird.. most of the times it works fine but gets crazy eventually. well, at least it kinda works.
> ...


Tried changing the fog light bulbs following the owners manual but the trim would not budge. Is there any special technique
to getting the trim off that I'm missing?


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

Mr Gee said:


> Tried changing the fog light bulbs following the owners manual but the trim would not budge. Is there any special technique
> to getting the trim off that I'm missing?


can't tell you man.. it wasn't me who did this.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Mr Gee said:


> Tried changing the fog light bulbs following the owners manual but the trim would not budge. Is there any special technique
> to getting the trim off that I'm missing?


Read the owners manual it explains how to remove the trim also for me a curved pick took helped me remove the teeth that hold the bezel on


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> Tried changing the fog light bulbs following the owners manual but the trim would not budge. Is there any special technique
> to getting the trim off that I'm missing?


Just yank, it'll come off, at least that what I did to with mine lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Installed my new SPM cat back. Very easy job, hardest part was squeezing my fat ass under the car while it was on jack stands.:laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

BenandAmanda said:


> Installed my new SPM cat back. Very easy job, hardest part was squeezing my fat ass under the car while it was on jack stands.:laugh:


How much do you love that growlllll


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

picking up a gently used spm cat back tomorrow and installing it. should be good times


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> How much do you love that growlllll


Love it!!!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

from my reading the godspeed twinter cooler is the same as the forge just priced to afford, and be careful with the catch can i had mine freeze up in this extremely cold winter not a fun experience


MartyVT said:


> Coming soon: forge twincooler and cts catch can
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

and sorry to say EUROJET makes the best exhaust


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Replaced a cracked n75 valve today

posted using tapatalk


----------



## mydogmandy1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Front end protector + front & rear splash guards










Sent from my iPad


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

That Front end protector should be a big help. The front of mine is taking a beating! Dents and gashes all over it.


----------



## mydogmandy1 (Sep 2, 2013)

It really does help. I am very happy with the fit & protection. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowered the car again :screwy:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Trying to figure out what new wheels I want


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

jokerny77 said:


> Trying to figure out what new wheels I want


I'm considering the matte gunmetal TSW Nurburgring 18" (not enough $ to spend on new tyres and my bug would get even higher on 19" wheels)

http://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_nurburgring.php


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

antemax said:


> I'm considering the matte gunmetal TSW Nurburgring 18" (not enough $ to spend on new tyres and my bug would get even higher on 19" wheels)
> 
> http://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_nurburgring.php


Nice look, though 20's fill the arches better and if you choose the right tire size, can be cheaper


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> Nice look, though 20's fill the arches better and if you choose the right tire size, can be cheaper


yeah I agree, 19's or 20's looks muuuch better because of the size of the arches.. 

problem is I can't lower my bug as I live in Brazil and the streets here are full of potholes.. the bug would sit even higher on 19's or 20's. dunno what to do actually. :banghead:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

if u lived closer you could buy my 20's


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

jokerny77 said:


>


it looks really nice.. love those wheels!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

antemax said:


> yeah I agree, 19's or 20's looks muuuch better because of the size of the arches..
> 
> problem is I can't lower my bug as I live in Brazil and the streets here are full of potholes.. the bug would sit even higher on 19's or 20's. dunno what to do actually. :banghead:


You'll be fine


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

SPM Lowering Springs :thumbup:


----------



## Patcute (Feb 2, 2014)

in Turkey We have only h&r springs for beetle do you any of you guys use it? İs grey beetle 19wheels with orjiginal spring?

Samsung G.S.4 cihazımdan gönderildi. Thanks Tapatalk


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

New wheels...









Sent from my LGMS659 using Tapatalk


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> You'll be fine


now that's tempting :banghead::banghead::laugh:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

antemax said:


> now that's tempting :banghead::banghead::laugh:


just do it, it looks fantastic and if you choose the same 20's I did, it's the same size tire as standard on the 991 911 thus not as pricey as you'd expect.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

mydogmandy1 said:


> Front end protector + front & rear splash guards
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Get a clear bra instead, won't rub and and doesn't take away from the cars looks!!!


----------



## cablvr (Dec 6, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> Get a clear bra instead, won't rub and and doesn't take away from the cars looks!!!



+1 :thumbup:

Clear bra is only way to go. Eliminates possibility of road rash getting under the flapping bra.


----------



## mydogmandy1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry you think this takes away from the car's look. I happen to like how it looks and have never had issues with lebra products in the past. To each their own though, wasn't making a recommendation, just adding to the thread.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Hit a pothole, blew out a tire. 









Glad I bought wheel/tire/windshield/keyfob protection on my car. New Continental on order...and got a smoking deal on a set of Hankook snow tires and steelies.









:thumbup:

Just need to get a set of the Tiguan lug caps. Wish I would've not given them away with the snows I sold for my GTI 2 years ago.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

did a few things over the last few weeks...installed a LeBra cover for the front end...added a hitch rack to carry my recumbents...just installed my R Line steering wheel emblem that came from Germany...


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> just do it, it looks fantastic and if you choose the same 20's I did, it's the same size tire as standard on the 991 911 thus not as pricey as you'd expect.


I'll probably do that.. gotta save some money first. things are really, and I mean REALLY expensive down here.

thanks for encouraging me anyways :wave:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

what size wheels? and what are you lowered on?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Hackintosh said:


> what size wheels? and what are you lowered on?


look like 18's on coil overs opcorn:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

he is on h&r springs and looks like TSW nurburing wheels in 18''


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> he is on h&r springs and looks like TSW nurburing wheels in 18''


looks like 19" i think


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Hackintosh said:


> what size wheels? and what are you lowered on?


H&R Super Sport and 19" TSW Nurburgring :beer:


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

SIX SPEED said:


> H&R Super Sport and 19" TSW Nurburgring :beer:


Hey Bro.. How's the comfort using h&r super sport? Is it bumpy or not so much.? I am planning to change my spring to h&r. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

MrFerriz said:


> Hey Bro.. How's the comfort using h&r super sport? Is it bumpy or not so much.? I am planning to change my spring to h&r.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Handles great! Bumpy only when the streets are bad and yes it gets bumpy. When you hit pot holes etc.... but on a nice surface it rides like stock even better... I am on my stock shocks too. I bet with better shocks it would be even better. :beer:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

most linear springs tend to be a little bouncy. Thats why i went with SPM since they are progressive springs. H&R do settle a little lower tho. :thumbup:

BTW - SIXSPEED - your car is looking great :heart:


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I got my new APR stage one and two intake in! so that's what I'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

its a good intake but fits like crap. I've actually fabricated my own custom brackets to make it sit properly (not on top of the brake reservoir) 

If anyone needs or wants more info on the brackets im willing to put a few kits together :thumbup:


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

there's no way I can afford the nurburgring on 20's + tires. I would have to spend and amount of money equivalent to US$ 2.5k (with lame, cheap maxxis tires).

There's another (cheaper) option thoungh: ruff racing 315 18x8

http://www.rs7.com.br/imagens/rs7.com.br/produtos/arquivo_imagens/Ruff_Racing/r351_preto.jpg

what u guys think?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

if i were you, i would stick to 19s and do a nice set use your tires and call it a day.


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

SIX SPEED said:


> Handles great! Bumpy only when the streets are bad and yes it gets bumpy. When you hit pot holes etc.... but on a nice surface it rides like stock even better... I am on my stock shocks too. I bet with better shocks it would be even better. :beer:





sp33dy said:


> most linear springs tend to be a little bouncy. Thats why i went with SPM since they are progressive springs. H&R do settle a little lower tho. :thumbup:
> 
> BTW - SIXSPEED - your car is looking great :heart:


Thanks for the feedback. Appreciate it. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> if i were you, i would stick to 19s and do a nice set use your tires and call it a day.


I don't get it.. u mean I can use my 18" tires on 19" wheels??


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

im sorry i thought you had 19s :laugh: Get a nice set of 18s and use your tires or just save up until you can get good wheels. If the streets are bad you need strong wheels to stand the bad road conditions. :thumbup:




antemax said:


> I don't get it.. u mean I can use my 18" tires on 19" wheels??


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> im sorry i thought you had 19s :laugh: Get a nice set of 18s and use your tires or just save up until you can get good wheels. If the streets are bad you need strong wheels to stand the bad road conditions. :thumbup:


lol yeah u're right... I think I'm gonna wait a lil more. :wave:


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*After 4 months waiting from ECS Tuning, finally the avant garde M310 19x9.5 et35 rims installed..*


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow! That is a beautiful car!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I didn't have any fitment issue.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

BenandAmanda said:


> Wow! That is a beautiful car!


x2, incredibly clean!! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Drove it for the first time in over a week. He sat in a garage aired out for 10 days and lost 20psi in the tank. I presume most of the loss is because of the extreme cold we have had in PA.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

you should put some anti freeze in the tank and go up and down a few times to prevent freezing. Also after this weather try to open up the water traps and empty them. oh i dont miss all this maintenance one bit :laugh: ok maybe i do a littlwe bit


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

mydogmandy1 said:


> Sorry you think this takes away from the car's look. I happen to like how it looks and have never had issues with lebra products in the past. To each their own though, wasn't making a recommendation, just adding to the thread.


do you even know what a Clear Bra is or looks like? This isn't about who makes the product, its an entirely different take; better at that; than strap on bras (boy that sounds wrong)


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> you should put some anti freeze in the tank and go up and down a few times to prevent freezing. Also after this weather try to open up the water traps and empty them. oh i dont miss all this maintenance one bit :laugh: ok maybe i do a littlwe bit


I know I should put air line anti freeze in, but I just haven't. Lazy and preoccupied with other things makes me forget about it until I'm doing something else and don't have time. :facepalm: I don't want to drain my system during these extreme cold temps for fear of something worse happening and I'll be stuck down. It's not as bad as I was initially thinking it may be, so I'm not to discouraged by it... yet.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

installed my DS bulletproof Raxle today, PS on the way for the weekend. Marty supplies you with everything new axle bolt, load spreaders, and inner bolts. Great customer service :thumbup:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Great wheels and stance, not to mention your mansion


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

APR does have the nicest looking Intake, very nice, what does it sound like?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> installed my DS bulletproof Raxle today, PS on the way for the weekend. Marty supplies you with everything new axle bolt, load spreaders, and inner bolts. Great customer service :thumbup:


So did you break an axle bc you've made the motor that powerful or is this preparing for a future motor upgrade?


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I let it thaw out.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> APR does have the nicest looking Intake, very nice, what does it sound like?


I really can't tell a difference in the sound.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

actually over extended the inner cv joint with the in and out of the suspension. my own fault trying to get around unbolting the axle everytime


Chris659 said:


> So did you break an axle bc you've made the motor that powerful or is this preparing for a future motor upgrade?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah ok


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Found out that a stock 2013 turbo beetle dsg is slower than a stock c300 rwd 6mt...but just barely.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Finally got my stage 1 Tune from APR. 

Feels much faster than I expected. :thumbup:

Edit. 2014 car


----------



## mydogmandy1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Chrisho
Quote Originally Posted by mydogmandy1 View Post
Sorry you think this takes away from the car's look. I happen to like how it looks and have never had issues with lebra products in the past. To each their own though, wasn't making a recommendation, just adding to the thread.
do you even know what a Clear Bra is or looks like? This isn't about who makes the product, its an entirely different take; better at that; than strap on bras (boy that sounds wrong)

I do know what one looks like, thank you. The thread is about what you did to your Beetle, and that is what I shared.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

defjan21 said:


>


Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hit 20k miles today!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Took it to the body shop.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

installed my passenger side Bulletproof Raxle, thanks again Marty :wave:


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Plasti dip my wheels haha fun little project sorry for the crappy cell phone pics


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

^^^looks awesome!^^^


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Old school Turn signals what do you think ?


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hackintosh said:


> Old school Turn signals what do you think ?
> 
> ic:


I honestly hope you are not serious.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

After a week of purchasing mine I decided to use the clay bar on it and install lens film protection.


IMG_4625 by reivinz, on Flickr


IMG_4626 by reivinz, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Added red LED strips under the back of the front seats to light up the rear floor boards. 

Pictures don't turn out very good especially using my cell phone

This photo is taken from the hatch area. 




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


From the drivers side you can just barely see the back floor lighting. I didn't want the back area to be very bright



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

Hackintosh said:


> Plasti dip my wheels haha fun little project sorry for the crappy cell phone pics


bright car color + black wheels = awesomeness


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

Verebs1 said:


> I honestly hope you are not serious.


yeah I agree.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Swapped rear and front headrests. Rearward visibility improved, and the headrests now line up exactly where my head is. (I'm 6'4"). :thumbup:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

got my car aligned at RSW in NJ :thumbup: amazing shop and real nice guys


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Added a diesel geek skid plate to protect the underside. Glad I made it through winter without it, seeings that I'm lowered and live in Vermont.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Added some stripes.


----------



## Beetle R line (Mar 6, 2014)

Carbonio plus stage 1 tune.


----------



## Beetle R line (Mar 6, 2014)

Just ordered down pipe and exhaust. Stage 2 tune as soon as they arrive.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just installed the new rear sway bar. damn i wish they made a front for the Beetle


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

anyone want a upgraded GTi rear sway bar let me know $25 think its 23mm with bushings


----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


> anyone want a upgraded GTi rear sway bar let me know $25 think its 23mm with bushings


The GTi rear bar works great on the beetle when paired with the stock front. I'm running a full GTi suspension on my Tdi Convertible and the set-up is perfect..


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

ill take it from you :thumbup:



jokerny77 said:


> anyone want a upgraded GTi rear sway bar let me know $25 think its 23mm with bushings


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Come on down, if I make a trip into queens ill let you know I was gonna go by tyrolsport for something


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I've got a GTI sway going on mine in a few weeks along with H&R springs & spacers. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I added aluminum pedals to mine.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

fixed the link for ya :thumbup:





vincenzo said:


> I added aluminum pedals to mine.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks. Flickr confuses me sometimes.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was behind this beautiful Aston Martin Vantage V8 for about half of my 2 hour drive to palm coast this afternoon running through a bunch of back roads and small towns


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


No matter how hard he tried to lose me he couldn't! He would go to pass and punch it but each time the Beetle stayed right with him! even a 6th gear pull from 60 I kept right up with him. We would both go to pass a few cars and he couldn't open a gap on me but I also couldn't close the gap either...

I know it's not the "super fast" model but still costs about 4x as much as mine and felt good about easily keeping up with him with mine only being a stage I tune with a few bolt ons


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> I was behind this beautiful Aston Martin Vantage V8 for about half of my 2 hour drive to palm coast this afternoon running through a bunch of back roads and small towns
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr
> ...


It's a ton of fun when other people can't quite do the mental math on weight/power/ etc and you just keep up with them all the time . stock AMV8 0-60 5seconds, stock beetle turbo, about 6seconds, not a ton of room to escape... but like u said you don't buy an AM for speed :thumbup:


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> just installed the new rear sway bar. damn i wish they made a front for the Beetle



Where did you get this?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chillout said:


> Where did you get this?



not sure where that one came from but I bought neuspeed's yesterday at the their open house for 30% off RWB and 30% off end links - a must if you're going 25-28mm (i went 28mm ).


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Chillout said:


> Where did you get this?


 ebay lowest price I could find


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

good news also I emailed Whiteline about a front sway bar, they said they are making one just not a date of release yet.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dropped her off at the dealer, most likely water pump fail ftl

posted using tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Dropped her off at the dealer, most likely water pump fail ftl
> 
> posted using tapatalk


how many miles, did you go k04?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> how many miles, did you go k04?


50k on the nose, been having problems for months that I couldn't figure out though and it finally threw a code, so figure I'll try and get it covered under warranty. And nah I'm on stock k03

posted using tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> 50k on the nose, been having problems for months that I couldn't figure out though and it finally threw a code, so figure I'll try and get it covered under warranty. And nah I'm on stock k03
> 
> posted using tapatalk


I'll finally beat you to something ... well aside from the steering wheel and front and rear valance


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Currently in the process of a DXD-Southbend Stage 2 endurance and APR K04 with the new Giac high output file for stock internals. Apparently, This new tune grants me Launch control, no lift ****, and 2 step. I'll be dynoing it as soon as the clutch is broken in!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Taking car into Linden VW's Motorsport Division for:

*Oil Change & Filter
*Tyrol Sport Master Cylinder Brace
*Dieselgeek Short Shifter
*SPM Big Brake Upgrade Kit
*Hawk 'Street-Performance' Front Pads
*Unitronic Cold Air Intake with CBFA Mini Filter
*Unitronic Diverter Valve Relocation Kit
*GFB DV+ Diverter Valve Upgrade
*USP Throttle Pipe Upgrade
*USP Turbo Outlet Pipe Upgrade
*Flush & Replace Brake Fluid with Motul 5.1
*Flush & Replace Coolant
*Rotate tires
*Tighten all bolts for Intake Manifold, Front/Rear Suspension, & All Exhaust related connections
*Lubricate under car wherever needed


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> I'll finally beat you to something ... well aside from the steering wheel and front and rear valance


Lmao I've had too many problems to upgrade anything in the last 9 months unfortunately. Pretty much gone broke because of this crap. Have I said this before? Never buying a Mexican built car ever again! Lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

That may be a problem going forward as most of what the us gets will be Mexico or us built


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

someone hit it while parked outside of my gfs house.. yay.......

...time to go to a body shop and shave things up a bit.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> someone hit it while parked outside of my gfs house.. yay.......
> 
> ...time to go to a body shop and shave things up a bit.


That sucks dude. Mine too, just got it back.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

it sucks but you know what, it motivated me to shave the front bumper, my girlfriend got me the front lip for the car, i got the rear lip... So when it comes back from the body shop it will be looking better than it was even before this ******* hit it.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah I got my eyelids painted for free when mine was in the shop. So I guess mine came out better too.:thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i been contemplating to get the abt eye lids myself js cant seem to justify the cost :laugh:


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I installed an iphone dock, mount and extension cables that lead to the MDI port in the glove box.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

installed my led interior light kit from ECS man that arrived like super fast :thumbup:, was installing my FMIC but got annoyed and gave up will probably do it wednesday this week when I dont have kids to contend with :banghead:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Just picked up my new wheels


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

jokerny77 said:


> Just picked up my new wheels


my new wheels are painted and waiting to be installed!

can't wait!!
sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Testing of the 'just installed' SPM Big Brake Kit, which are now fitted with Hawk 'Street-Performance'
Pads, TyrolSport Master Cylinder Bracket/Brace, and TyrolSport metal caliper bushing inserts that
replaced the 'spongy' OEM ones, shows a much better braking ability in my K04 TB now. Also had
a complete brake fluid 'flushing', replacing with Motul 5.1.

The USP (Spulen) Throttle Pipe & Turbo Outlet Pipe have a much larger 'flow' area and coupled with
the new Unitronic Cold Air Intake, plus the GFB DV+ Valve upgrade, has the car running better in all
aspects of performance. Also had the Unitronic DV Relocation Kit moved away from the heat of the
engine, now mounted in the front-center area of the engine bay.

Really gave the car a lengthy, spirited drive up to the Westchester/So. Connecticut area and can report
no 'fluttering' with regard to the upgraded DV+ Valve, nor is there any CEL problems brought forth from
the new cold air intake (with CBFA mini-breather filter). Have somewhat more sound generated from the
new intake, but in a good way, and coupled with the melody of my Borla cat back exhaust, I'm enjoying
the 'front/back' recital produced.

Am waiting to see results concerning the HPA cast manifold, combined with the HPA 'tune' for it, before
dropping the hammmer for Linden VW to install it. Luckily, because my HPA K04 was 'tuned' by them,
there will be no charge for the manifold related software 'tuning'.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*just changed again SSR 3 piece GT-3 20'' staggered *


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I installed 3M Paint Defender on the hood to try it out. My application wasn't great but it will do for now.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

simple ? couldnt u have just taken off the hood and sprayed the whole hood? then there would be no line


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Not by myself, no. Masking was an easier option for me. I don't really mind the line.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

got my tires mounted on my new wheels & slapped them on and received my audi r8 coolant cap


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Just washed her up to remove some of the winter salt. Beautiful day, finally!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

MartyVT said:


> Just washed her up to remove some of the winter salt. Beautiful day, finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I must say it's heart warming to see how many ridiculously good looking beetles we have here, and tastefully modded too! How many K04s now? a dozen. insane. you guys rock!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*TODAY*

Installed wheel locks, that did not come standard on the GSR, only option on sticker was the First Aid Kit..



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Installed my SPM Catback on Friday night. Then went on a roadtrip to DC for the day and car show Sunday


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


> Installed my SPM Catback on Friday night. Then went on a roadtrip to DC for the day and car show Sunday


pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Just gave her some new eyelids, both front and rear. The rear ones are only the second set in the US. 


















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

MartyVT said:


> Just gave her some new eyelids, both front and rear. The rear ones are only the second set in the US.
> ic:
> ic:
> ic:
> ...


They look pretty nice. I dislike the etched logos on them though


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I was really digging that car before the eyelids. To each their own though, as long as you dig it that's all that matters! Always cool to be the first on some stuff!!


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Sharing my beetle, we went for a run at night


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

picked her up from the body shop. Shaved, Kitted


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Cleaned some of the pollen off. Well, tried to anyway


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

not exactly from today- but it was from Sunday at the car show


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

you plasti dipped the rear valence? 

looks :thumbup:



vdubjettaman said:


> not exactly from today- but it was from Sunday at the car show


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> you plasti dipped the rear valence?
> 
> looks :thumbup:


Vinyl - it's also on the roof since i don't have a sunroof car but like the look with the tint and other black accents on the car.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

for sure thats why i did the lips in black. I love the contrast, i want to do my roof as well with black vinyl.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> for sure thats why i did the lips in black. I love the contrast, i want to do my roof as well with black vinyl.


:thumbup::beer: It's not hard to get the antenna off either. Just be careful when you start pulling the hatch cover off. It always requires more effort than I feel I should be using as I don't want to break it.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

From the top with the new wheels












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

MartyVT said:


> Just washed her up to remove some of the winter salt. Beautiful day, finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: for white wheels on white car. Have been wanting to do that to my car, not important enough for me to allocate time / funds to at the moment, but I :heart: the look! Also, great license plate. 

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

antemax said:


> From the top with the new wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving this car

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool, what are these Porta Walls?


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> Cool, what are these Porta Walls?


Yup! They are


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So after reading about all of the horror stories about changing the front fog light bulbs on the +12 Beetles (not being able to get one of the chrome pieces back together) I found another way to change them! I'm sure someone else has done this but I haven't seen any one post about it so I thought I would share

When I was installing my boost pipe kit a few months ago I noticed how easily accessible the foglight bulb was from the backside. In order to see this it's easiest to remove the front wheel and inner fender lining. Takes about 15 mins per side to disassemble and reassemble as its all held in with Torx screws.*

Only problem was that they made it so the bulb cannot be removed from behind. So I cut a small amount of plastic out with my dremel and now they can be changed with having to mess with the front bumper at all.*


BEFORE:*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


AFTER:



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


You have to notch the bottom on the passenger side:



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



While I had the wheel wells apart I sprayed the front kick panel area with an underbody coating that helps reduce road noise. I sprayed it fairly thick, using a half can per side.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



I also installed my subframe insert and dogbone bushing. Wasn't hard at all, especially after watching install videos on USP Motorpsort's and ECS Tuning's sites. They each had their own approach to installing the insert and I took a mixture of each to make my own way.*

Because I was doing this on the ground I found using a jack with a wood block to press in the insert much easier than a rubber malet. Plus it pressed it in nice and evenly.*

Used the red insert from USP Motorsports and the dogbone bushing came from ECS Tuning. More or less makes it the same benefits as a full on subframe mount without replacing the factory metal parts. By doing so it saved me $90! I'm not hard on my car at all and don't want any added vibrations so I didn't feel a full subframe mount was the best choice.

Little did I know until the car was apart that I would have to have to drill a 15mm hole (which i didnt have a drill bit that big) and that the OE rubber bushing would have to be *pressed out and new bushing pressed in. I'm sure that is common sense to some that do this stuff often but not me.*

Thankfully I borrowed my roommate's vehicle and went to the good guys at B&M Automotive and they took care of both problems for me quickly. Got it back to the house and finished up the install.



Took it on a test drive afterwards and upon initial start up was freaked out by how much vibration the car had! The whole car was shaking! And very loud! I wanted to shoot myself for destroying my wonderful car but then after pulling out of the driveway and getting above idle it all went back to normal!!*

Immediately felt a difference in how it shifted even at low speeds. Also going over bumps the car feels more together but not stiff in any way. After getting it up to operating temperature and out onto the highway, I really opened it up on the on ramp and noticed that the TC light wasn't going crazy, it shifted much firmer, and felt more stable accelerating.*

The spray on the inner fenders was also noticeable as I didn't have to turn the stereo up quite as loud, and road/tire noise was down a little. I won't say that it was night and day difference but was certainly noticeable and well worth the $8 for can of spray and an hour's work. Now I hear the back tires even though I applied sound dampening mat under the back seat so I am going to see if there are any areas I can spray under the car or in the rear wheel wells.*


From what I have read is that the car will initially have more vibration than normal for the first few hundred miles. Hope it breaks in quickly because if it vibrates that bad at idle all the time my wife is going to shoot me as she now drives the car most of the week!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i took the insert off literally the next day... I could not justify the gains to the whole damn car shaking like my dash was going to fall on my lap. 



Chris659 said:


> So after reading about all of the horror stories about changing the front fog light bulbs on the +12 Beetles (not being able to get one of the chrome pieces back together) I found another way to change them! I'm sure someone else has done this but I haven't seen any one post about it so I thought I would share
> 
> When I was installing my boost pipe kit a few months ago I noticed how easily accessible the foglight bulb was from the backside. In order to see this it's easiest to remove the front wheel and inner fender lining. Takes about 15 mins per side to disassemble and reassemble as its all held in with Torx screws.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

*2014 Beetle TDI - NAV/Sound DSG - removing airbag label on visor*

It did not go as planned - I double checked and found out that at least for my car the label comes off in flakes unlike one I just did on a 2011 Golf - won't come off as a single piece. It eventually came off with a bit of scrubbing but the visor still has a bunch of residue as the alcohol melts and turns it into a paint like past which soaks into other parts of the visor. They must've changed the way they printed it onto the newer visors. Now I have a drivers side visor looking smeared and an untouched passenger side visor. :banghead:

BTW - These visors are not easy to remove. I popped the cover off the end and saw that instead of a screw the visor is held on by some sort of a clip. Not sure how to take it off. If I could remove the visor I may have better luck cleaning the residue off of it.


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yogibearal said:


> It did not go as planned - I double checked and found out that at least for my car the label comes off in flakes unlike one I just did on a 2011 Golf - won't come off as a single piece. It eventually came off with a bit of scrubbing but the visor still has a bunch of residue as the alcohol melts and turns it into a paint like past which soaks into other parts of the visor. They must've changed the way they printed it onto the newer visors. Now I have a drivers side visor looking smeared and an untouched passenger side visor. :banghead:
> 
> BTW - These visors are not easy to remove. I popped the cover off the end and saw that instead of a screw the visor is held on by some sort of a clip. Not sure how to take it off. If I could remove the visor I may have better luck cleaning the residue off of it.


It just pulls out. Its not rocket science LOL


----------



## Patcute (Feb 2, 2014)

*Ynt: What did you do to your Beetle today?*










Some color change beforr air suspension and rims

LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Patcute: what exhaust is that?

I ordered tires


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

*Removing the visor on a Beetle*

Is there any trick to it? I've heard folks pull too hard and break the ribbon cable. Not another thing I'm looking forward to.



Verebs1 said:


> It just pulls out. Its not rocket science LOL


----------



## Patcute (Feb 2, 2014)

*Ynt: What did you do to your Beetle today?*



vdubjettaman said:


> Patcute: what exhaust is that?
> 
> I ordered tires


I just cancel last exhaust and buy local brand lef and right out then custom out and cut it myself out using opel part for finish. (Sorry for terrible grammer)

LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Patcute said:


> Some color change beforr air suspension and rims
> 
> LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

took my beetle in for its first service and got scolded about it being 1 1/2 months overdue. mind you it only has 37xx miles on it so i didnt think much of it but apparently they are pretty firm with that yearly interval.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

finally installed my fmic  now to wait for more goodies to come this week


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

jokerny77 said:


> finally installed my fmic  now to wait for more goodies to come this week


:thumbup:

Which one did you go with? Pics!!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Gsp, no pics of I install sorry was gonna do a install write up but just wanted to get it done


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Started to put things back together. Missing the mk6 battery box thats already colormatched as well and a few other touches but it s starting to look like MY CAR finally.

Shaved the front plate holes, side markers etc.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

thats something i wonder about why didnt we get a battery box like the other vw's


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> thats something i wonder about why didnt we get a battery box like the other vw's


We're not the only ones, I've seen GTI's, jettas, tiguans, etc all without the boxes too. I think it just depends on what option level you bought at with some of them.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Meh im fine with it. I got it cheap anyways. It will deff look nice i js need to find my radio code before i disconnect my battery lol :laugh:


----------



## YourHero (Jan 12, 2014)

sp33dy said:


> Started to put things back together. Missing the mk6 battery box thats already colormatched as well and a few other touches but it s starting to look like MY CAR finally.
> 
> Shaved the front plate holes, side markers etc.




Sweet! I really want to color match under the hood like that. 

-Cameron C.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

**** i got every option there is they cheaped out on me for $5 worth of plastic


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Bought it! Traded in my '12 base CSG Gti for this loaded tornado red turbo. Love it already! Worth the 5 hour ride to get it. I enjoyed the hell out of the Fender audio system on the ride back!! Parts will be ordered next week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just finished up the install on these pretty str8 forward and easy


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

being a vortex whore now just broke 10000 miles


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

jokerny77 said:


> just finished up the install on these pretty str8 forward and easy


What is this thing?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

jokerny77 said:


> just finished up the install on these pretty str8 forward and easy


Okay, I give, what is it?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Unibrace rb brace they make 3 the ub, rb and xb braces. It makes the area more like a whole unit to tighten everything up. Look them up. Currently this is the only one that fits off the shelf.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a one off made for my mk4 jetta years back they do work


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

jokerny77 said:


> Unibrace rb brace they make 3 the ub, rb and xb braces. It makes the area more like a whole unit to tighten everything up. Look them up. Currently this is the only one that fits off the shelf.


Do you have a Part Number? I was also thinking of getting the Whiteline 24mm adjustable Rear Swaybar. Do you have any input on that?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

the whiteline bag are the trailing arm bushings w0504, no part number for the brace. the rear sway bar made a world of difference tighten the rear up tremendously. I have it set in the middle. before I would rub a little going fast around hard turns now it hardly budges no rubbing at all. all with the same suspension settings


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Joined this Forum  Hi all!
 Since I traded in a 2002 M3 convertible, trying to figure out what I should do now that I've done...
Took delivery of my 2013 Convertible Turbo 6 speed. Drove to work so far and loving it. 

Chuck


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

clnilsen said:


> Joined this Forum  Hi all!
> Since I traded in a 2002 M3 convertible, trying to figure out what I should do now that I've done...
> Took delivery of my 2013 Convertible Turbo 6 speed. Drove to work so far and loving it.
> 
> Chuck


Congrats and Welcome to the Wonderful and Wild World of Beetle Modding.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

got my headrests in the mail today


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

Pleaase stop shaking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## YourHero (Jan 12, 2014)

I hit 15K miles today! Only 6K are from me so far.

-Cameron C.


----------



## Beetle R line (Mar 6, 2014)

Installed bronze RS4 style rims. I will be lowering it tomorrow.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Washed waxed and tucked away in the garage til show n go tomorrow


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing some of your guys beetles tomorrow!!!!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I took third in a show today.


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

Replaced the stripe sticker with paint, and put new rims Avant Garde M310 Machine Gunmetal 19x8.5 et.35, better than the Hyper Silver, I think...


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

I added a Forge Motorsport diverter valve adapter housing to my turbo

Before:









After:









That mixed with the pod filter give my car some actual induction noises for a change. With the stock setup, you could SOMETIMES hear the supercharger whining, but it was rare. Now I can actually hear my turbo and my supercharger spooling and venting and it sounds great 

This is a link to the video I posted on Tumblr as I can't work out how to get the embed code to put it on here:
http://myotherbeetleon.tumblr.com/post/83999865137
It's only short, but you can hear a little bit of what it sounds like now!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Isola that's got to be a fun beetle to drive hearing both the turbo and supercharger spool! That's one of the things I miss most about the 350z I had (Stillen stage III supercharger had alot of whine )


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Isola that's got to be a fun beetle to drive hearing both the turbo and supercharger spool! That's one of the things I miss most about the 350z I had (Stillen stage III supercharger had alot of whine )


It is lots of fun! Quite a lot of supercharger whine when shifting into 1st and pulling up at the lights. It always makes people look over wondering what just pulled up next to them :laugh:


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Got driver Motorsport stage 1 and love it!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I replaced the ignition coil packs and spark plugs over the weekend.


Also repaired 3 dings on the car. The tool was a great investment. Some people just don't know how to open a door without hitting the car next to them.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vincenzo said:


> I replaced the ignition coil packs and spark plugs over the weekend.
> 
> 
> Also repaired 3 dings on the car. The tool was a great investment. Some people just don't know how to open a door without hitting the car next to them.


Where did you get the tool?

Edit: nevermind, saw you answer that on another thread

posted using tapatalk


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Found a picture of me with my honey pulling into the NE Dustoff. She looks a bit angry after a 3.5 hour drive. I love her anyway.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Other than the change of color any gain w/ the coil change? I see few people did them but never read any reviews on plus' of doin it


vincenzo said:


> I replaced the ignition coil packs and spark plugs over the weekend.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I noticed my mpg improve a bit. Though I also did it with the spark plugs.


----------



## IslandBeetle13 (Apr 29, 2014)

defjan21 said:


>


Where did you get the front lip and the rear lip?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

IslandBeetle13 said:


> Where did you get the front lip and the rear lip?


It's a VWOA Accessory, you can get it from the dealer


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

MartyVT said:


> Found a picture of me with my honey pulling into the NE Dustoff. She looks a bit angry after a 3.5 hour drive. I love her anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that looks like one determined face. Amazed


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

MartyVT said:


> Found a picture of me with my honey pulling into the NE Dustoff. She looks a bit angry after a 3.5 hour drive. I love her anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a different headlight switch to run the fogs independently? Did you're car come with factory xenon's? I can't tell but it looks like your led's are on too? I have the halogen headlights but would like to run the fogs independently


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Do you have a different headlight switch to run the fogs independently? Did you're car come with factory xenon's? I can't tell but it looks like your led's are on too? I have the halogen headlights but would like to run the fogs independently


You'll need a different headlight switch. With the option for parking lights w/ fogs. Easily doable though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IslandBeetle13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Vwguy026 said:


> It's a VWOA Accessory, you can get it from the dealer


Thanks, Vwguy026


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

I swapped out my halogens with these hid ones and added a euro switch. Easy swap.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

MartyVT said:


> I swapped out my halogens with these hid ones and added a euro switch. Easy swap.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The different head lights are a simple plug and play?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Milestone happened this morning.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Milestone happened this morning.


Me too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Today I added a GLI steering wheel to the White Turbo, now both Beetles have the same, proper, wheel everything else turbo and fun in the VW lineup comes with :banghead:


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Headlight swap took about 3 minutes. These are the aftermarket ones.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

MartyVT said:


> Headlight swap took about 3 minutes. These are the aftermarket ones.


The pic you posted earlier already shows the same headlights.


----------



## Patcute (Feb 2, 2014)

*Ynt: What did you do to your Beetle today?*



MartyVT said:


> Headlight swap took about 3 minutes. These are the aftermarket ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To replace headlight do we have to drop front bumper?

LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Patcute said:


> To replace headlight do we have to drop front bumper?
> 
> LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


no it is literally only held in by 1 thumb screw and the whole unit pulls out of the opening


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Took it to http://shannonville.com for a Mix & Match evening. Threw it around the short track for a bit, and then over to the drag strip. Best time was a 15.12 1/4 mile @ 92.57 mph.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Put these on today!


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Wished that I was near my phone this morning when the dealer called to tell me the parts I ordered yesterday afternoon arrived this morning and were ready for pickup.


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Cleaned the engine compartment abit. It needed it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

First mod! Lol removed the ginormous rear headrests and made plugs. Looks mint!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patcute (Feb 2, 2014)

*Ynt: What did you do to your Beetle today?*










Get air s. Love it time to rims retro style 

LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

TragicallyHip said:


> Took it to http://shannonville.com for a Mix & Match evening. Threw it around the short track for a bit, and then over to the drag strip. Best time was a 15.12 1/4 mile @ 92.57 mph.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Was this with a manual or DSG? What were your 60ft times? I'm assuming this was with the stock tune?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

MartyVT said:


> Cleaned the engine compartment abit. It needed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW. LOVE that Battery Bracket. Where did you get that if I may ask? Looks Super Cool!


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Rennline products in Vermont. They have some great racing products. Mostly for Porsche but they have some stuff for the mk6 / beetle platform. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## YourHero (Jan 12, 2014)

Went for a cruise around town and ate lunch by the river.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Bunnspeed said:


> Was this with a manual or DSG? What were your 60ft times? I'm assuming this was with the stock tune?



Bone stock, no mods, DSG, 18" wheels. It was a cool night, only about 9C. Best 60 ft time, also on my best run, was 2.56. Sport mode, take foot off brake and mash the gas. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Installed springs and spacers. Winter seemed like an eternity this year.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

TragicallyHip said:


> Bone stock, no mods, DSG, 18" wheels. It was a cool night, only about 9C. Best 60 ft time, also on my best run, was 2.56. Sport mode, take foot off brake and mash the gas.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Thanks for the details, Dave. Looks like you could run 14.8 or 14.9 if you shave a couple of tenths off your 60ft. A little practice refining your launch and you'll be in the 14s no problem.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

oidoglr said:


> Installed springs and spacers. Winter seemed like an eternity this year.


Pics, plz.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Bunnspeed said:


> Pics, plz.


Delivered. Excuse the filthy car...rained every day last week, and chose lowering it over washing it. :laugh:


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

*Front & Rear lips*



Vwguy026 said:


> It's a VWOA Accessory, you can get it from the dealer


Hey guys,

Do you have any reference number to share?
I am desperately looking for the front and rear lips spoilers in Europe but impossible to find them.

Maybe if I provide my VW dealer with a reference it would be earsier fro him to find it.

Thanks a lot guys,


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

AGLI2NV said:


> First mod! Lol removed the ginormous rear headrests and made plugs. Looks mint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those plugs look like a factory setup. Since I probably won't ever carry a passenger in the back set I'd like to take off my head rests. What did you make the plugs out of and how are they attached?


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Did ProSolo for the first time and man was I awful at it. I knew nothing about drag racing so that was a steep learning curve and it was still fun to do and watch but I like road courses better.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

MartyVT said:


> Headlight swap took about 3 minutes. These are the aftermarket ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info  I was not aware you could simply swap them and run them on the same wiring :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Desob said:


> Did ProSolo for the first time and man was I awful at it. I knew nothing about drag racing so that was a steep learning curve and it was still fun to do and watch but I like road courses better.


I feel you, the first time i tracked a vw a friend who's an instructor came up, pointed at my completely mushed tires and calmly informed me i was drawing all my lines wrong, then took me out and showed me how to lap the track 20 seconds faster without making any noise. practice always makes perfect


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

RFROSS said:


> Those plugs look like a factory setup. Since I probably won't ever carry a passenger in the back set I'd like to take off my head rests. What did you make the plugs out of and how are they attached?


Go to local auto parts store and find body panel clips(I call them Christmas tree clips). The bigger the shaft the better (what SHE said). If you can't find clips big enough, buy the biggest and wrap some vinyl electrical tape around it. Plug it in and your done. This is the style you're looking for. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

AGLI2NV said:


> Go to local auto parts store and find body panel clips(I call them Christmas tree clips). The bigger the shaft the better (what SHE said). If you can't find clips big enough, buy the biggest and wrap some vinyl electrical tape around it. Plug it in and your done. This is the style you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! That's a great low budget mod. Thx for the info.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

*Ordered new license plate*

Today I went to the Michigan Secretary of State and ordered a new personalized/vanity plate for the Beetle:

*AUTOBHN*

I had a couple of other choices but liked this one a little better than the rest. May shake it up with a different plate later on down the road depending on the reactions that I get from this one. Only $33 for the initial purchase. I think at my next renewal it adds an extra $15/year to the cost.

Back when I had my 2000 Passat Turbo wagon I had the plate DAS TRBO. Since I never learned to speak German I wasn't able to figure out whether that or DER TRBO was more grammatically correct although from what I know today I'm leaning towards DER.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Added some polished exhaust tips that I purchased on ebay because I couldn't stand the unfinished stock ones. I prefer changing the exhaust but this is a cheaper solution.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

vincenzo said:


> Added some polished exhaust tips that I purchased on ebay because I couldn't stand the unfinished stock ones. I prefer changing the exhaust but this is a cheaper solution.


WOW, that's a nice exhaust tip. How come you only have one outlet? I thought all Turbo's have two outlets one on each side? Did you change the rear bumper as well?


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

IIRC, he has a 2.5L 5MT


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> IIRC, he has a 2.5L 5MT


Oh, my mistake. I just read his signature with Revo Stage 2 and thought it was a TSi. Those mods must belong to his other car.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notice no rear spoiler? Also no turbo badge under Vw logo...

2.5 L come with a dual exhaust outlet on the driver side


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

IndyTTom said:


> Oh, my mistake. I just read his signature with Revo Stage 2 and thought it was a TSi. Those mods must belong to his other car.


Worse things happen lol


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Worse things happen lol


Yeh... The GTI is the turbo. My daily is the 2.5. I will be installing a spoiler on it though. I am working on returning the spoiler to Car iD because of the not so great paint job and a piece of fiber glass that's rattling in the spoiler.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

AGLI2NV said:


>


Looks like something I bought for my wife one time...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TragicallyHip said:


> Looks like something I bought for my wife one time...
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Lmfao...oh wait maybe my mind went somewhere it shouldn't have ;-)

posted using tapatalk


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

*Difference betwenn magnaflow TIP 35177 and 35121*



defjan21 said:


>


Your beetle definitely rocks!!!
I've just got few questions:

1) differences between 35177 and 35121?
2) have you only changed the tip? 
3) the sound is strictly the same?

thanks a lot!!


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Added threat to keep those tailgaters away :laugh::laugh:


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

took out a small deer last night


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thankyou Frago23... I attached the pictures from different angle.. Hopefully you could see the difference. The sound strictly the same as I changed the tip only..

This is 35177









This is 35121











frago23 said:


> Your beetle definitely rocks!!!
> I've just got few questions:
> 
> 1) differences between 35177 and 35121?
> ...


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

defjan21 said:


> Thankyou Frago23... I attached the pictures from different angle.. Hopefully you could see the difference. The sound strictly the same as I changed the tip only..
> 
> This is 35177
> 
> ...


Great!!!
Thanks a lot for these illustrating pics!!
I Will definitely buy the 35177.

Did your vw dealer melded them?

Chears


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Applied Lamin-X to the fog lenses, installed a GTI dead pedal, and a rear-facing car seat for daughter that's due soon.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Photos of the dead pedal please?
Ive been looking for a VW sourced solution.
Want something that fits as close to factory as possible. 
P/N if you have too, or model year of the GTI so I can order one up!


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

ditto


Obnoxiousblue said:


> Photos of the dead pedal please?
> Ive been looking for a VW sourced solution.
> Want something that fits as close to factory as possible.
> P/N if you have too, or model year of the GTI so I can order one up!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Woke up this morning and detailed the car. It was definitely in need of a good waxing!

I grabbed a bunch of stuff from OReileys several weeks back and am just now getting around to putting them to use. Picked up a clay bar kit, some good compound, and the best wax they had. Also got some new terry cloth wraps for the orbital buffer.

All in all it took me about 4 hours from start to finish. Now I just need to clean the inside 


Snapped a few photos when I ran some errands in town too




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


It really brought out the metallic flake in the paint!



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Might as well whore my car out :laugh:


Cleaned under the hood while I was at it



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

^^^ 
your engine bay looks great. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Photos of the dead pedal please?
> Ive been looking for a VW sourced solution.
> Want something that fits as close to factory as possible.
> P/N if you have too, or model year of the GTI so I can order one up!


http://www.fixmyvw.com/genuine-vw-audi-gti-cupra-rs-dead-pedal/

It looks just like all of the other ones. I will mention, however, that this dead pedal is not exactly the same size as my '13 Beetle R-line was (your mileage may vary). The slots on the back lined up exactly, but because it's narrower than the Beetle's dead pedal, so the mounting screw hole is not where the Beetle's is. I put the slots in the mounting holes on the floor, and placed the kick panel in the left slot for the dead pedal, and it sits there plenty sturdily.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Chris659 said:


> Woke up this morning and detailed the car. It was definitely in need of a good waxing!
> 
> I grabbed a bunch of stuff from OReileys several weeks back and am just now getting around to putting them to use. Picked up a clay bar kit, some good compound, and the best wax they had. Also got some new terry cloth wraps for the orbital buffer.
> 
> ...


That wide pinstripe down the belt line is awesome! Can you shoot a close up of that? I wasn't going to go with any sort of striping but that looks so good. Is it paint? Vinyl tape? I really, really like that.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I finally got to installing the rear view camera on my RNS315.
First I got the wrong camera, Pal instead of NTSC. But when I got the right one, me and my electro-nerd buddy installed it.










Now all I want is to code my RNS315 so it does this, with both the sensors and the camera in 1 view, so if anyone knows how to code it... please let me know!:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

RFROSS said:


> That wide pinstripe down the belt line is awesome! Can you shoot a close up of that? I wasn't going to go with any sort of striping but that looks so good. Is it paint? Vinyl tape? I really, really like that.



Thanks! It actually started off as a dual black vinyl pinstripe then when I added the red pinstripe on the rims I added a thin red line between the two black lines. Goes really well with the red inserts in the seats too. I'll try to get a close up of it for you


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

jokerny77 said:


> just installed the new rear sway bar. damn i wish they made a front for the Beetle


How do you like the Whiteline rear sway bar? I just installed mine and so far I love it. They do make a front bar as well but it's a pain to install.

Here is the Link for the Swaybars front and Rear for the 2012+ Beetle's. In Australia they are 2011+ Beetle MK5 type. 

http://www.whiteline.com.au/do_segu...el_final=BEETLE+MK+5+(TYP+16)&vehicle=2011-ON

Part Number for the Front bar is: BWF19XZ


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chillout said:


> I finally got to installing the rear view camera on my RNS315.
> First I got the wrong camera, Pal instead of NTSC. But when I got the right one, me and my electro-nerd buddy installed it.
> 
> ic:
> ...


In the "Navigation" or "Radio" module (depends on which works with the 315) you can select OPS installed and it will show proximity bars on the car image.


----------



## DeltaP42 (Feb 7, 2006)

I washed it 

4th day of ownership and the first nice, warm sunny day here in southeastern WI so I took the opportunity to wash off the dealer dust. Peeled off the goofy dealer decal that they stuck on it and shined it all up along with my wife's Lancer. 

Now I spend the rest of the day considering whether or not to get an APR intake. I promised myself just a few days ago that I'd leave it 100% stock... but you know how that goes.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice! White is a beautiful color on the Beetle.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

DeltaP42 said:


> I washed it
> 
> 4th day of ownership and the first nice, warm sunny day here in southeastern WI so I took the opportunity to wash off the dealer dust. Peeled off the goofy dealer decal that they stuck on it and shined it all up along with my wife's Lancer.
> 
> Now I spend the rest of the day considering whether or not to get an APR intake. I promised myself just a few days ago that I'd leave it 100% stock... but you know how that goes.


Awesome beetle!! I also have the candy white...


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

The White does look nice! That must be an early Turbo Launch edition. It doesn't have the Gauge Pod that came standard with the later Launch Editions.


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

*Mud flaps*

Added mud flaps and ordered an outdoor cover.
I hate to put a cover on the bug but the trees are dumping a great deal of crap on the car.
Will post pics when the cover comes in.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i assume they are all the same but its did make a huge difference with me being so low and running 20's around turns at high speeds no more rubbing. not sure that front bar fits, I contacted them they tiold me they were working on one for the new beetles. so far no one makes one for our car. BFI told me our swaybar is wider than the GTI one, not sure bby how much. i did get a measurement from ST for their sway bar wanna see the width difference. the front isnt too hard just gotta loosen the sub frame and shimy the new one in.


IndyTTom said:


> How do you like the Whiteline rear sway bar? I just installed mine and so far I love it. They do make a front bar as well but it's a pain to install.
> 
> Here is the Link for the Swaybars front and Rear for the 2012+ Beetle's. In Australia they are 2011+ Beetle MK5 type.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaP42 (Feb 7, 2006)

Had some time today so I yanked my front license plate bracket off. I had the dreaded 4-hole setup from the dealership so I went and picked up some black bumper clips, sanded them down a bit, and then painted and clear-coated them with a touch-up kit. It's not like it's show worthy or anything, but it's a vast improvement over the giant black square on my bumper.


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*'14 R Line 2.0T*

Wifey traded in her Kermit Green Mazda 2 for a platnum gray R line today. Why does this thing have 10 more HP than my '14 CC? Picks it up tomorrow, pictures at 11:00 :laugh:





and it has the really nice Fender package.... :banghead:

Thanks for the headrest fix above, that'll make her happier.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Woke the Beetle up from it's winter slumber today. The 80°, cloudless sky make it great to be outside. 
Started with a wash, picked up some new buckets, grit guards, mitts and supplies from Detailers Garage.
Removed the old wax and moved the wet car inside for some clay. Polished the paint and detailed the engine bay, rear diffuser, front bumper grill, fender liners etc.
Then, moved on to apply some Sonax Netshield. Stuff went on nice, let's hope it protects as well as people say.
Moved to the interior, left no floor mat unturned. Dash, pillars, rear interior panels, seat bases, and treated the leatherette.
Installed my mexi headrests finally, and (flame on) my flower vase lol


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Well technically this was all yesterday, but...
Huge shoutout to Mario (Dr. Techy) and his friend Jason. Got the new SPM catback installed as well as the doc's old flat fives. Will be posting better pictures when the sun decides to come out.









We played a little real-life Jenga to get all the "old" stuff in the car for the ride home.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

They look so much better on your car than mine!^^^^ Great meeting you! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I was not happy with the 3M spray I applied initially. It had bumps and small runs that I decided to do it again. It took me three times but I got it nearly perfect. I just needed some practice. Speed, distance and the number of layers are definitely crucial.









During the curing process.









I did the rear wheel fenders as well.









The end result of the hood.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Woke the Beetle up from it's winter slumber today. The 80°, cloudless sky make it great to be outside.
> Started with a wash, picked up some new buckets, grit guards, mitts and supplies from Detailers Garage.
> Removed the old wax and moved the wet car inside for some clay. Polished the paint and detailed the engine bay, rear diffuser, front bumper grill, fender liners etc.
> Then, moved on to apply some Sonax Netshield. Stuff went on nice, let's hope it protects as well as people say.
> ...


Glad to see some more NY Bugs!!  felt
Like I was only one out here haha.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Verebs1 said:


> In the "Navigation" or "Radio" module (depends on which works with the 315) you can select OPS installed and it will show proximity bars on the car image.


Thanks. Did it... no luck :'(


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Vwguy026 said:


> Glad to see some more NY Bugs!!  felt
> Like I was only one out here haha.


Where on LI are you? We need more locals to post up. 
I've been thinking of heading to one of the gtg's posted in the regional forums.


----------



## Patcute (Feb 2, 2014)

*Ynt: What did you do to your Beetle today?*








whT u guys think about wheels

LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

^^^ Freaking Awesome!!!^^^:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> ^^^ Freaking Awesome!!!^^^:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Agreed! Love'm

posted using tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Did the Top of hatch in vinyl. More pics in build thread.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

changed my oil, giving this a try


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Patcute said:


> whT u guys think about wheels
> 
> LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


That's Awesome looking!!!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Where on LI are you? We need more locals to post up.
> I've been thinking of heading to one of the gtg's posted in the regional forums.


Yup on Long Island in Suffolk...


----------



## Patcute (Feb 2, 2014)

Thx u all. im gonna paint them up. But cant decide german flag color only 1 rim or all of them 

LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Patcute said:


> Thx u all. im gonna paint them up. But cant decide german flag color only 1 rim or all of them
> 
> LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


All!!!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Installed Euro Switch. Drove around with fogs and LEDs on. :laugh: Funny how I can justify spending $50 on something really vain for my car, but I'm very cheap with stuff for me like shoes or clothes.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Hhkn


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

oidoglr said:


> Installed Euro Switch. Drove around with fogs and LEDs on. :laugh: Funny how I can justify spending $50 on something really vain for my car, but I'm very cheap with stuff for me like shoes or clothes.


Mine should be here tomorrow (along with coils). Such a lovely and rather cheap mod!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyedwardtb (May 15, 2014)

Chris659 said:


> Woke up this morning and detailed the car. It was definitely in need of a good waxing!
> 
> I grabbed a bunch of stuff from OReileys several weeks back and am just now getting around to putting them to use. Picked up a clay bar kit, some good compound, and the best wax they had. Also got some new terry cloth wraps for the orbital buffer.
> 
> ...


Just looked through your flickr and I'm in love with your car. All of the detail is perfect, wow. Very well done!


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> Woke up this morning and detailed the car. It was definitely in need of a good waxing!
> 
> I grabbed a bunch of stuff from OReileys several weeks back and am just now getting around to putting them to use. Picked up a clay bar kit, some good compound, and the best wax they had. Also got some new terry cloth wraps for the orbital buffer.
> 
> ...


Did you add the pinstripe or did it come that way also what products did you use?

The paint really pops!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Retro styling deserves retro badging. I got this in the mail today.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

here's pics of the dead pedal mentioned in a previous post...just installed mine 5 minutes ago...the mounting screw is higher then the stock one and the brackets underneath are slightly off but I found just getting one in secured it fine as mentioned in that previous post...completes the look having all the pedals look the same...got it from http://www.fixmyvw.com/


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

-SEAN said:


> here's pics of the dead pedal mentioned in a previous post...just installed mine 5 minutes ago...the mounting screw is higher then the stock one and the brackets underneath are slightly off but I found just getting one in secured it fine as mentioned in that previous post...completes the look having all the pedals look the same...got it from http://www.fixmyvw.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI Thats still the wrong petal for your car.

I have the correct one on my Jetta, it is wider like the original plastic one.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

Verebs1 said:


> FYI Thats still the wrong petal for your car.
> 
> I have the correct one on my Jetta, it is wider like the original plastic one.


FYI it is pedal not petal...lol...regardless of what you have this one fits well enough for me and the one you have is in a Jetta not a Beetle so no telling how it might actually fit in the end


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

-SEAN said:


> FYI it is pedal not petal...lol...regardless of what you have this one fits well enough for me and the one you have is in a Jetta not a Beetle so no telling how it might actually fit in the end


Sorry speech to text is good like that. The pedals from the Beetle are the exact same as those in the B7 Passat and MK6 Jetta


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

joeyedwardtb said:


> Just looked through your flickr and I'm in love with your car. All of the detail is perfect, wow. Very well done!



Thanks! I also have a full build on newbeetle.org with descriptions and all of whats been done. http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-2012-beetle/60405-my-turbo-build.html

Got a few more things planned but have had to slow progress down due to a baby on the way


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Verebs1 said:


> Did you add the pinstripe or did it come that way also what products did you use?
> 
> The paint really pops!



The car came with a thin dual black pinstripe and I added the red in the middle of the two black lines. All in vinyl that can be purchased at most auto shops, nothing special. Had my window tinter install it for me since he also is good at that kind of work

For the detailing, I used Mother's Clay bar kit, Meguir's compound, and a Meguir's wax. I'll shoot a photo of the bottles with the exact names when I get time.


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> The car came with a thin dual black pinstripe and I added the red in the middle of the two black lines. All in vinyl that can be purchased at most auto shops, nothing special. Had my window tinter install it for me since he also is good at that kind of work
> 
> For the detailing, I used Mother's Clay bar kit, Meguir's compound, and a Meguir's wax. I'll shoot a photo of the bottles with the exact names when I get time.


Thanks


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Tried out using a clay bar for the first time today and am very pleased with the results!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

^^^Looks sooo good!^^^


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

*Car cover*



RedBugD said:


> Added mud flaps and ordered an outdoor cover.
> I hate to put a cover on the bug but the trees are dumping a great deal of crap on the car.
> Will post pics when the cover comes in.


Just received the Coverking Stormproof Car Cover. Fits very nicely. Ordered for 2013 beetle convertible 
with wing.

Noticed in the instructions that if the wind speed is > 30mph they recommend removal.

Just need to post pics somewhere ....


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*New wheels and tires*


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I have never seen so many different wheels on a single car before. Awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

This! I can't even keep track of what number set this is.



BenandAmanda said:


> I have never seen so many different wheels on a single car before. Awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

The Käfer badge. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

This is what we got done the day before SOWO...H&R Super Sport springs, ABT headlight covers...
076 by vwbugzlife

Bought the APR intake at the show
093 by vwbugzlife


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Woke the Beetle up from it's winter slumber today. The 80°, cloudless sky make it great to be outside.
> Started with a wash, picked up some new buckets, grit guards, mitts and supplies from Detailers Garage.
> Removed the old wax and moved the wet car inside for some clay. Polished the paint and detailed the engine bay, rear diffuser, front bumper grill, fender liners etc.
> Then, moved on to apply some Sonax Netshield. Stuff went on nice, let's hope it protects as well as people say.
> ...


How well does that glass cleaning product work out? Is that for removing spots that seem to burn into glass? I used to just whoop out the electric buffer for them; never having used it on painted surfaces - go figure


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

One product I use for water spots on windshields is the glass polish by Zaino. It works well especially after you follow it with the window sealer by Adam's. They make the glass as smooth as the paint.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't have anything up there that's for glass.

I usually clay the window when I clay the car.
For my windows I've always used Invisible Glass and a microfiber meant for glass. Unlike Windex, it doesn't leave streaks or get hazy. My local Advance has it on the shelf and it doesn't have the smell that a lot of glass cleaners are infused with.

I'm gonna look into the Zaino product, and the Adams window sealer.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I don't have anything up there that's for glass.
> 
> I usually clay the window when I clay the car.
> For my windows I've always used Invisible Glass and a microfiber meant for glass. Unlike Windex, it doesn't leave streaks or get hazy. My local Advance has it on the shelf and it doesn't have the smell that a lot of glass cleaners are infused with.
> ...



I did the same thing (used clay on the glass) and it worked really well! Just make sure you use a different clay bar for glass than you do paint


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

I got my engine cover back from the body shop. It's painted to match the Coral Blue exterior.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

cjohn62 said:


> I got my engine cover back from the body shop. It's painted to match the Coral Blue exterior.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Pics needed! 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

A month ago I installed extension cables and adapter for my iPhone along with a mount from Pro Clips.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Bleeder block showed up today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

vincenzo said:


> The Käfer badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very cool!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> Bleeder block showed up today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This actually makes a big difference in pedal feel, very happy with it

posted using tapatalk


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

A video of me and my beetle. Shot by David Rose of hittingredline.com. He is a high school senior getting into video production. I was amazed. See for yourself.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWRXTlDuZtM


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MartyVT said:


> A video of me and my beetle. Shot by David Rose of hittingredline.com. He is a high school senior getting into video production. I was amazed. See for yourself.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWRXTlDuZtM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


very cool video! Car looks great! And you're right, I love having a car that not EVERYONE is modifying. Being at sowo and seeing literally hundreds of gti's, it made me grin driving the beetle lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Killer video! I gotta agree, its an awesome feeling to drive down the street and watch peoples reaction when they see sumthin they've never seen before.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Very nice video. :thumbup:
Good commentary Marty :beer:
I like that you didn't say mods or modded. Even tho they are acceptable (and I've used them myself) to those of us who do understand what you mean, when speaking to a general audience I find they have little understanding what you are talking about and it can be perceived as juvenile and like you just turned 16, watched too many F&F movies playing video games in your basement.


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Painted Engine Cover*










Here is the photo.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

A few weeks ago I removed the front wheel wells and sprayed a sound dampening material. Seemed to make a difference but also made the tire noise from the rear end more prominent. So today I decided to treat the back end to the same thing.*

It took me about double the time that the front did because I had to do alot more scrubbing/prep work. The area around the shock where it is open had alot of greasy residue built up especially on the passenger side. I think thats due to me trying to top off the tank all the time and excess may vent in the wheel well. Theres more surface area in the rear wells so I hope that it makes a bigger difference than the front did.*

I found about 5 spider eggs along with spider webs in the passenger side wheel well! They were kinda freaky looking little white spiked balls. Never found any live spiders though. They were all tucked up by the filler door*


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Because of the extra surface area and how thick I chose to spray it, I used one can on each side compared to a half can on each front side.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I should be getting my new subframe mount from HPA Motorsports today! Hope to be able to install it this weekend.*

Ok off for a test drive to see if this project made any difference or not...


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

[QUOTE Ok off for a test drive to see if this project made any difference or not...[/QUOTE]

What products did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

cjohn62 said:


> ic:
> 
> Here is the photo.


Nice!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I installed a Forge blow off valve. I really like the sound! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BenandAmanda said:


> I installed a Forge blow off valve. I really like the sound! :thumbup::thumbup:


I bet you won't say that after about 2 months


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> I bet you won't say that after about 2 months


Why?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BenandAmanda said:


> Why?


The sound is great at first and even for a while but trust me it will get on your nerves in about 2-3 months. I used to have one on my New Beetle and loved it at first then changed it out 2 months later.
Besides, I don't think our cars are meant to run a "True" Blow off type valve. Performance may suffer.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> The sound is great at first and even for a while but trust me it will get on your nerves in about 2-3 months. I used to have one on my New Beetle and loved it at first then changed it out 2 months later.
> Besides, I don't think our cars are meant to run a "True" Blow off type valve. Performance may suffer.


Okay, thanks for the heads up.:thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

AGLI2NV said:


> What products did you use?



I used DupliColor's "underbody spray with sound dampening"


After the test drive I could easily notice a reduction in tire noise and all in all a quieter ride. The interstate showed a big difference! I wish I would've measured DB stock, then with the Stinger Roadkill, then with the fender wells sprayed but didn't think about it until recently. I've noticed more road noise also because I ride without the rear parcel shelf to allow more sound from my subwoofer into the cabin and besides it would just rattle against the hatch anyways

Most likely will be removing the seats next to apply more material under the carpeting. Currently have only treated the front floor boards. Each time I take noise away from one place I start noticing it more in another area. Feel like a dog chasing its tail... This is exactly what I went through with my 98 Beetle until I completely gutted it and sound dampening the death out it! 




Got my HPA subframe mount tonight! Hope it solves the engine noise through my sound system and the vibration problems...



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Installed a TWM performance M1 Abrams shift knob. Pretty cool!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

MartyVT said:


> A video of me and my beetle. Shot by David Rose of hittingredline.com. He is a high school senior getting into video production. I was amazed. See for yourself.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWRXTlDuZtM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That was pretty cool and your car looks great.:thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Ecs fully adjustable short shifter showed up. I assembled it with shortest throw (49% shorter) and heaviest throw possible (all weights were used). It will be put on Saturday along with coilovers, spacers, and bleeder block. Car gets tinted tomorrow. 5% rear window and 12% sides. Pics for clicks!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

*I the last month - Updates to the 2014 TDi Beetle DSG NAV/Sound*

*Pedals - Gas/Brake/Dead Pedal*

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/yogibearal/VW%20Beetle%20upgrades/IMAG0255.jpg

*Blued the "I" in TDi*

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/yogibearal/VW%20Beetle%20upgrades/IMAG0252.jpg

*Rear View Camera Installed*

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/yogibearal/VW%20Beetle%20upgrades/IMAG0246.jpg

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/yogibearal/VW%20Beetle%20upgrades/IMAG0244_1.jpg

*Tinted Windows/front protection film/splash guards/rear license LED*

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/yogibearal/VW%20Beetle%20upgrades/IMAG0192.jpg

*LED/HID*

http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/yogibearal/VW%20Beetle%20upgrades/IMAG0190.jpg


Also installed the alarm kit and programed window/sunroof operation with remote. TDI floor mats.

Euro headlight switch and non OEM fog lights coming.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

^^^Nice!!!^^^


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

AGLI2NV said:


> Ecs fully adjustable short shifter showed up. I assembled it with shortest throw (49% shorter) and heaviest throw possible (all weights were used). It will be put on Saturday along with coilovers, spacers, and bleeder block. Car gets tinted tomorrow. 5% rear window and 12% sides.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know what you think about the short shifter. Been thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Yogibearal said:


> *Rear View Camera Installed*
> 
> http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/yogibearal/VW%20Beetle%20upgrades/IMAG0246.jpg
> 
> http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad241/yogibearal/VW%20Beetle%20upgrades/IMAG0244_1.jpg


Nice!

Would like to see some comment on how hard the camera install was!


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

*Rear Camera Installation*

Quick comment on the installation. I was not able to source factory RGB camera without the guide lines (note in the photos no guide lines) so bought one off e-bay, with an RCA to RGB adapter. Image still looks great so no worries there. I actually had a local shop do it (Systems Unlimited in Bellevue Washington), they specialize in this stuff. I have had stereo installation experience in the past, but didn't have time to do this on my own so take that into consideration YMMV.

1 - The rear hatch trim removal with correct tools makes me squeamish - took a little force but if you know where all the tabs are makes it a little easier. Had them install sound deadening material while they were in there. Plan on doing more sound deadening.
2 - The install shop taped up the painted interior panels to prevent any possible scratches, so that took some time.
3 - stereo removal and wiring was quick work RCA-RGB module hidden behind the lower glove box.
4 - door sill trim pops off and back on fairly easily.

I did not see the work snaking the wiring from the hatch all the way to the front, just some of the panel removal in progress. Overall it took them over 3 hours, but I think they could do it in less than that but they were very careful. No broken tabs etc... If I were to do this myself it would take a bit longer and I'd probably end up with broken tabs LOL :banghead: This and the tinted window and protection film are the only things I sent out to do.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

*Question about Rear camera*

So I have been wondering this for a while, but how does the camera work in the latch of the trunk?
Does the latch only open for the camera while in reverse or...??


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yogibearal said:


> Quick comment on the installation. I was not able to source factory RGB camera without the guide lines (note in the photos no guide lines) so bought one off e-bay, with an RCA to RGB adapter. Image still looks great so no worries there. I actually had a local shop do it (Systems Unlimited in Bellevue Washington), they specialize in this stuff. I have had stereo installation experience in the past, but didn't have time to do this on my own so take that into consideration YMMV.
> 
> 1 - The rear hatch trim removal with correct tools makes me squeamish - took a little force but if you know where all the tabs are makes it a little easier. Had them install sound deadening material while they were in there. Plan on doing more sound deadening.
> 2 - The install shop taped up the painted interior panels to prevent any possible scratches, so that took some time.
> ...


IMO the cameras without the lines are a waste of time as are ebay cameras as they arent great quality and you will definitely notice at night and later in ownership when the picture gets worse because of poor quality CCD. 

One thing remains the same: As long as you like it good for you :thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

After 5 weeks of waiting, my tint got done! Not giving you guys any real Photos until it's lowered and spaced out tomorrow. Here is a teaser until then. The tint and black roof really make this car look great! Stay posted to my build thread for more photos tomorrow!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Coils are in as well as 15mm spacers in rear. Need 10mm spacers for front. Here's a quick shot from tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

^^looks great with the drop...after dropping my last several cars and seeing all the damage the underside of my front bumpers receive from parking blocks and speed bumps I have been hesistant to drop my VW...I love the look of lowered cars but would love to get an air ride suspension so I could raise the car to normal height when driving...just wish the setup wasn't so expensive...


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

-SEAN said:


> ^^looks great with the drop...after dropping my last several cars and seeing all the damage the underside of my front bumpers receive from parking blocks and speed bumps I have been hesistant to drop my VW...I love the look of lowered cars but would love to get an air ride suspension so I could raise the car to normal height when driving...just wish the setup wasn't so expensive...


So you would only want your car to look "lowered" when it was standing still?

Like, you park it up - and lower it? And then raise it up again to drive it?

An option, I guess - but one I have never heard before.

For me, the underside of any car is ALWAYS gonna look a little beaten up. I can live with that - in fact millions of folks never give it a thought


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

majormajor said:


> So you would only want your car to look "lowered" when it was standing still?
> 
> Like, you park it up - and lower it? And then raise it up again to drive it?
> 
> ...


Air ride lets you have your cake and eat it too. You can go lower than you could with coilovers for when you want to sit pretty at a car meet, or roll super low on the street. But then when you want to clear a speed bump or drive on bad roads or look stock, you can raise it up for clearance or to change the look of the car at a moment's notice. If I could afford air ride, I'd be all over it, especially after having clearance issues in my GTI even with a mild cup kit drop.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

After many evening drives through some awesome window down weather drives, it was time for a wash to remove all the dead bugs my bug killed. Did a very quick detail in the garage and that was it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

BenandAmanda said:


> Installed a TWM performance M1 Abrams shift knob. Pretty cool!:thumbup::thumbup:


You might want to have TWM do their subtle etching of the shift pattern layout on the knob. This
way, in the event a stranger has to drive the car, he/she will know your set-up.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> You might want to have TWM do their subtle etching of the shift pattern layout on the knob. This
> way, in the event a stranger has to drive the car, he/she will know your set-up.


Who lets strangers drive their cars??


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Just got new center caps and valve stem cover.... And hit it with clay and wax.....*


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SAHRMB said:


> Who lets strangers drive their cars??


Valets, at places like racetracks and wedding halls are just two that come to mind but I wouldn't
even trust some of the 'bozos' that move cars around at the dealerships to know what kind of
set-up they step into before driving a customer's car to or from a work bay.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

ridgemanron said:


> Valets, at places like racetracks and wedding halls are just two that come to mind but I wouldn't
> even trust some of the 'bozos' that move cars around at the dealerships to know what kind of
> set-up they step into before driving a customer's car to or from a work bay.


I just wanted the clean look but thanks for the advice.:thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Posted my A8 wheels for sale 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6983464-FS-18x8-5-et45-Audi-A8-Flat-Fives
.

.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

BenandAmanda said:


> I just wanted the clean look but thanks for the advice.:thumbup:


Hey! I've got a brother who needed four attempts to pass his driving license test and never learned
how to drive 'stick'. He call's me at work one day and ask's if he can stop by my apartment and 
borrow the keys to my VW Fox since he has to drive somewhere? When I mentioned his not knowing
how to drive 'stick', his response was, 'I'll figure it out on the fly'. When I said, 'Do you even know 
anything about the function of the '3rd' pedal located all the way to the left? He came back with, 'If I
have a problem using it, I won't'. He added, 'I can follow the pattern on your shift knob to get me where
I have to go!' Just wanted to illustrate the importance of having the shift pattern in easy view LOL.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

If the person needs a shift pattern on the knob to drive manual that person isn't driving my cars.


----------



## Patcute (Feb 2, 2014)

*Ynt: What did you do to your Beetle today?*










Not finished yet 

LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

That is so cool looking!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Patcute said:


> Not finished yet
> 
> LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


I really like how the white inside of the rim resembles a whitewall. Thinking that this might be an alternative to getting actual wide-whites or the Portawalls.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Installed my new vanity license plate:


----------



## Patcute (Feb 2, 2014)

*Ynt: What did you do to your Beetle today?*



RFROSS said:


> I really like how the white inside of the rim resembles a whitewall. Thinking that this might be an alternative to getting actual wide-whites or the Portawalls.


It will.be better with portawall. Looks like 19 inch woth them..but couldnt fix how to not fly my portawalls away 

LG-D802TR cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got back from taking her on an 8 day long road trip. Put 2400 miles on her, around 500 of those today. 

In the French Quarter, New Orleans, LA :


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Put my new wheels on finally!
OEM Bentley 20x9 et41
235/30/20 Hancook Ventus V12
10mm spacer up front (I think), no spacer out back
color is called Crazy Red from Prismatic Powders









.








.








.









Jason Diem @ 4EverKustoms did all the work on these. click link in my signature
I sent him poorly powdered slightly curbed wheels with bald tires and he turned them around to look like this! Stripped them down, polished them up, taped them off, powder coated, clear coated, purchased tires, mounted, balanced and finish polished.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

vdubjettaman said:


> Put my new wheels on finally!
> OEM Bentley 20x9 et41
> 235/30/20 Hancook Ventus V12
> 10mm spacer up front (I think), no spacer out back
> ...


Those are awesome! I've often considered a mask on powdercoated wheels but have wondered about the labor cost for the powdercoater to mask them. Any idea how much that piece of your wheel project cost?


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Hardee's sign fell on my car today at lunch. Just the plastic part but it was big as a truck!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> Hardee's sign fell on my car today at lunch. Just the plastic part but it was big as a truck!


Dam what's the damage?

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Dam what's the damage?
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Lots of scratches and scraps. They said it will be fixed but we will see I guess.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

This was a real simple mod but it made a surprising difference in the looks. They are the factory chrome tips for the dual 2.5 outlets.

I had been considering an exhaust but don't want the dreaded drone in what will become a highway cruiser. So for the moment, an aftermarket exhaust is not going on the car.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Had time to put the intake on. Such an improvement. Looks better as well. Can't believe how much better this thing runs with an open filter setup. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Was a few days ago. I'll get better pics but the latest to mine...







wheels







finally got a boost guage!







!!!!!


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

misterwes said:


> finally got a boost guage!


Where did you get this / how was the install??


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

SAHRMB said:


> Where did you get this / how was the install??


Directly from Podi.. Install is straight forward and easy.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Its the same pod as the gti. Got mime for $20 when i installed mine


misterwes said:


> Directly from Podi.. Install is straight forward and easy.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Put it up on Craigslist and Cars.com to see if I can get out of it what I've got into it. Have my eye on an S4 Avant.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

oidoglr said:


> Put it up on Craigslist and Cars.com to see if I can get out of it what I've got into it. Have my eye on an S4 Avant.


Haha. I saw your ride on Cars.com like last week. I have an auto (DSG) and seriously regret not getting a stick, but wouldn't want to change a single other thing, even down to the color.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

oidoglr said:


> Put it up on Craigslist and Cars.com to see if I can get out of it what I've got into it. Have my eye on an S4 Avant.


Those are quite a machine! That V8 sound and torque all over! mmmm.... My only request and more a demand would be that you purchase an aftermarket warranty. These cars are now 10+ years old and even if low mileage examples can be found (i know they still exist) the parts themselves will be old and ready for replacing regardless if it only has 60k. I know from personal experience with a 2004 S4 Sedan purchased November 2013 with 49k and sold November 2014 with 60k because of the maintenance upkeep - even with the aftermarket warranty you still have to pay your deductible (in this case $250). No doubt it puts smiles on your face every time you start it up and hear it rumble. It's hard to stay off the go pedal - especially with an exhaust or even just mufflers. This directly correlates to how much time and $ you'll be spending at the pumps compared to our frugal 4cyl 2.0T. Good luck tho! They are really a fun animal and I think everyone should experience one at some point in their life (better to be someone else' who will let you drive it like you stole it than your own IMO = my relationship with B6 S4 haha!)

pic of the S4 I spent a year with: mods included coilovers, Neuspeed mufflers, my A8 wheels, DEPO LED tails, RAXLES


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. If I can make it happen, I'll be getting a warranty for sure.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

misterwes said:


> Was a few days ago. I'll get better pics but the latest to mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Is that plasti-dip or another method for the emblems - they came out great!


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

vdubjettaman said:


> purchased November 2013 with 49k and sold November 2014 with 60k


Wait... do you mean 2012 to 2013? It's been a long day and I've already been on 3 flights, but I'm pretty sure it's 2014 now.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

SAHRMB said:


> Wait... do you mean 2012 to 2013? It's been a long day and I've already been on 3 flights, but I'm pretty sure it's 2014 now.


Haha. yes I did mean that*


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know it's subtle but I painted the outer ring of the speaker grilles in the kick panels to match the silver accents on the speaker and throughout the rest of the interior.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Had a few sheets of that Hushmat material left over so I took part all of the hatch door panels and treated the backside of all of the panels as well as the area of the roof under the antenna. I used it in small strips to secure the wiring down better so it doesn't rattle. It's already cloth wrapped but there's plastic connectors and slack that can still cause rattles.

Rear quarter panels, roof, and rear passenger floor board is all that's left to treat now....


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Great attention to detail!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

how do u drive with that speaker on the drivers side, u must be short


Chris659 said:


> I know it's subtle but I painted the outer ring of the speaker grilles in the kick panels to match the silver accents on the speaker and throughout the rest of the interior.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually I'm 6'4"! And it's not a manual tranny... But you're also talking to a person who came from a Miata so I now feel like I have all the room I need!

It's actually not as bad as the picture makes it out to be. The right side of the kick panel curves in behind the speaker so I can kinda put my foot behind it a little. I have enough room to comfortably stretch my legs to the firewall and I still have several clicks in the seat to move back

I made it this way on purpose for a few reasons: one is the speaker is so deep it couldn't be moved over to the side panel any more without ALOT of work (cutting the factory dead pedal metal out, relocating the hood release handle, etc). Second is that I aimed the speaker through the opening in the steering wheel spokes as to have better imaging (quality of sound here not quantity) and Third I didn't want to hack up my factory kick panels. I can simply remove the panels I made and trade in the car tomorrow without buying new factory stuff

It was also my first time touching Fiberglas and didn't want to get too far in over my head so as I gain experience I can remake them if need be


And the results are WELL worth the lil bit of room lost! To be able to have near perfect imaging and have the audio system sound like the artists are sitting on my dash playing live in front of me brings a HUGE smile to my face every time I get in the car!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

well I just got done installing 42dd shifter cable bushings, had to do a little adjusting to get the shifts clear for 1st and 2nd but all worked out well. tomorrow will be verdict motorsport shifter bushings.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

misterwes said:


> Was a few days ago. I'll get better pics but the latest to mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can u post some more pictures of your wheels? not showing only the wheels though.

thanks!!


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

Greetings from Germany! I follow this Forum for a long time now, but not as a member  Now i'm here ! :wave:


This is my 2013 Beetle Sport after i washed and waxed him


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks great!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I like what you did with the wheels.:thumbup:


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks but the heat from the breaks is a problem .


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

I ordered a new set of H&R Sport Springs from AWE Tuning because they had the best price I could find.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

RFROSS said:


> I ordered a new set of H&R Sport Springs from AWE Tuning because they had the best price I could find.


quick question for you - did you get the beetle specific ones or did you go with the gti springs? the only reason why im asking is because im in the market for springs and the ones for the gti can be had for over $100 less. i understand the spring rates are probably different but they should hopefully yield about the same amount of drop.

also anyone using the gti springs care to shed some light. thanks


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Placed my order for some color matched sidemarkers from ESE Tuning.
I know VWNDAHS is running a set on his Bug:









Hoping the Reflex Silver matches!


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

VRACERW said:


> quick question for you - did you get the beetle specific ones or did you go with the gti springs? the only reason why im asking is because im in the market for springs and the ones for the gti can be had for over $100 less. i understand the spring rates are probably different but they should hopefully yield about the same amount of drop.
> 
> also anyone using the gti springs care to shed some light. thanks


I purchased the Beetle specific springs H&R p/n 54702.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

what a pain...they don't make it easy to get to the bulbs in the taillights for replacement...you have to pop the fabric covers in the trunk...unplug the electrical connectors...unscrew the big white screw holding each taillight in and then pop them out...oh, but your not done...you then have to remove 7 square shaped screws on the back of them to get to the bulbs...I changed out my rear reverse lights with some LED ones I got from Phillips...they are about 5 times brighter then the stock bulbs and have a 12 year warranty from the manufacturer...made for a nice afternoon project...










































a few night shots...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Spot the mod?


.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

you got your color matched side markers on? they look good and compliment your setup


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

just added the safety triangle to the cutout in the trunk...why they didn't put it in the vehicle as standard equipment remains a mystery...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VRACERW said:


> you got your color matched side markers on? they look good and compliment your setup


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Finally installed my wheel studs and the ECS Short throw shifter kit -


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

I washed the car, then used a clay bar to the entire car, then used my premium polish, then waxed her.. She is absolutely stunning right now!!!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

WellHungSmurf said:


> I washed the car, then used a clay bar to the entire car, then used my premium polish, then waxed her.. She is absolutely stunning right now!!!


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Drove the crap out of her this morning, no idea why, it was running good so felt I need to do 100mph+ the whole way to work lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Drove the crap out of her this morning, no idea why, it was running good so felt I need to do 100mph+ the whole way to work lol
> 
> posted using tapatalk


lol. there are certain days (few actually) that I feel the need to really just run it hard. I had one after test driving a MKVII GTI around the parking lot (it wasn't registered yet so no street drives). But I gave it hell on the highway and back roads afterwards out of pure aggression for not actually driving the new GTI. Took it like a champ too. (engine is stock btw)

I also washed it last night for the first time in 2 weeks. FILTHY. Getting ready for Cult Classic on Sunday.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol its always feels better going fast on a beetle than a gti anyway, no one expects it

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

So just got the ECU back from APR and been enjoying it. I just got the basic stage one done plus I also got the APR Mobile dongle as well. I guess I could have waited till there was a sale but I kinda wanted it and the APR Mobile piece now. Next will be a set of stainless brake lines and the dogbone bushing installed here soon. I want to do a dyno pull on the car to see where I class out at for NASA TT. Right now based off the numbers I have the Beetle with bone stock power will be in the middle of TTE. The whole way to do TT classing is you want your car as close to the edge since everything is basic horsepower to weight ratio plus mods as well. You first take your car weight and divide it by wheel HP and that gives you your basic class. Next comes modification, you have 19 points to "spend" to modify your car, can be anything from tires to suspension to engine and clutch. Once you spend over 19 point you are bumped into the lower class. I'm hoping with the stage 1, I will still be in TTE which should make me pretty competitive. Now the car will really be fierce though, I can tell the difference on the street with the stage 1 so it will be really fun on the track. Next NASA HPDE event for me will be Texas World Speedway in September so I have time to do some more stuff as well. I plan on when I go to be all ready for TT and have my new tires/wheels combo for TT so will just try to get my checkout ride. Before then I may hit a track day local just to test and tune as well. I'll have some footage finally of the car on track. That way will have photographic evidence of me running down WRXs and Mustangs along with the occasional C6/7 Vette as well.


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Finished my install of the forge twincooler and bfi motor and tranny mounts. Twincooler really helps cool her down, especially the k04. Big time improvement over stock.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Boost Pipes Equipped onto the K04.... Installation was easy but supplied couplers didn't work (maybe due to k04) had to use stock VW coupler to charge pipe. Everything feels good.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Desob said:


> Finally installed my wheel studs and the ECS Short throw shifter kit -


How did you set up your short shifter? Just curious. I used all weights and 27% shorter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

got my lowering springs installed.. Pics will arrive in t-11 hours


----------



## majormajor (May 21, 2014)

WellHungSmurf said:


> Pics will arrive in t-11 hours


11 hours for pics?

I guess you are using an old box brownie.... brush off the old darkroom....


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry, i'll be whoring my car out today showing pics on different threads.. 

This is after clay bar, polish wax.. I'm a terrible photographer the pics don't do it justice. I'll head to the mountains and snap some Tuesday!


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

AGLI2NV said:


> How did you set up your short shifter? Just curious. I used all weights and 27% shorter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used three of the four weights and at first I had in the next to last hole but at that point while 2-6 was OK it was a [email protected]#$ trying to hit first so I moved it to the third spot which is what I think you have yours at. In the third position the shift were damn near telepathic but starting out or trying to shift down from second was almost impossible. Now its just about right, its much faster then stock of course but liveable around town.


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Just put in my Spulen Street Dogbone Insert. It does increase vibration a bit but nothing that is annoying to me. Might be for some people but then I don't mind sacrificing some comfort for better overall performance. FedEx hosed me on my shipment Solo Werks coilovers from Euro Collective showing up in time to mount them today so I'll pick them up Monday and maybe see about doing them along with my new stainless lines next weekend. Then comes the dyno run for NASA TT classing purposes, getting excited now since almost ready to see what she can do with all the new parts at the track.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Had an awesome day at Cult Classic yesterday and my buddy took these pics of JeFY at the booth that powdercoated, polished, mounted and balanced my wheels and powdered my air tank.

Photo credit to user GTIzlatko:









.








.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup: Nice!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

3d carbon front air dam. I guess thats what you call it.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Just ordered my Koni Sport struts and shocks to go with my recently ordered H&R coil springs.


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

APR Stage I, great improvement


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Added four sheets of Hushmat to the spare tire well to try to take away some of the exhaust noise. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the sound of the SPM exhaust, but at highway speeds it has (at or just under 3k rpm) a slight drone.*

I always drive around with the hatch partition out of the car so I tend to hear a lil more noise from the back area. Plus side is it helps with the sound from my sub


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice work Chris!!


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

I don't have an exhaust on mine but may one day. But I do have a little road noise coming from the rear. Hushmat looks like a really good and easy solution to quiet things down a bit more. Thanks for posting, Chris.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

RFROSS said:


> I don't have an exhaust on mine but may one day. But I do have a little road noise coming from the rear. Hushmat looks like a really good and easy solution to quiet things down a bit more. Thanks for posting, Chris.


I've worked with alot of different types of sound dampening mat as I have been in the car audio industry for the last 15 years and this stuff is the BEST I've worked with so far!

As you can see in the background of the pic I started off using Stinger's Roadkill but noticed it was more time consuming to install and wasn't as easy to work to contour around things and it started coming back up after less than a year! 

Hushmat is also lighter weight than most other materials while still providing equal or greater sound reduction. 

12"x 23" sheets are usually around $15 each


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Today I got the loud turned up


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Isola said:


> Today I got the loud turned up


What setup do you have going?? That is one sexy a$$ sounding Beetle


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Chris659 said:


> Hushmat is also lighter weight than most other materials while still providing equal or greater sound reduction.
> 
> 12"x 23" sheets are usually around $15 each


Thanks for the info. I haven't priced that type of stuff in ages but $15 for a 12 x 23 sheet seems pretty good to me.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

SAHRMB said:


> What setup do you have going?? That is one sexy a$$ sounding Beetle


I know right! I am totally loving the sound of her now!

The car already had a fantastic sound, and all I wanted to do was amplify it, so it's all the stock gear from the front, then the second resonator was replaced with a Magnaflow glass pack, and the boys put a set of twin tips on for me too just to finish it off


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Happy 4th all (a day late).
Figured I'd line up some of our cars to flaunt some patriotism! :laugh:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Gave my Beetle some competition for sunny days, a modern retro BMW bike to go with my modern retro VW bug!


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Solowerks S1 coilovers installed, left it pretty much the same height as what it was on the H&R springs but might play with it tomorrow and get Cobb Tuning to do an alignment on it.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris659 said:


> Added four sheets of Hushmat to the spare tire well to try to take away some of the exhaust noise. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the sound of the *SPM exhaust*, but at highway speeds it has (at or just under 3k rpm) a slight drone.*
> 
> I always drive around with the hatch partition out of the car so I tend to hear a lil more noise from the back area. Plus side is it helps with the sound from my sub


Do you have a full turbo back? I have only the cat back portion and don't notice anything. I always have my rear parcel shelf in tho.


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Drum roll please....










So 205HP and 249TQ is acceptable, too bad I did not dyno it before the flash but it being a 100 degree day and the significant difference in HP and Torque makes me happy with the Stage 1 APR tune. This is still with stock exhaust and intake too, I know I can pick up a bit more power there. Nice thing is, with 205 it puts me right on the edge of TTE which is where I want to be. TT drivers tell you to get your car as close to the edge of the HP to Weight for the class you want to fall in and go from there. Now to go shopping for some 17x8 rims and 245/40-17 tires in class spec as well.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

im going to be putting mine up on the dyno next friday to get somewhat of a base line number, i say that because i have a modshack intake and spm catback.i know its not going to be too far off from stock numbers with these. i'm going to be getting the uni stg1+ on sunday at waterfest then i will dyno again to see what gains were produced. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VRACERW said:


> im going to be putting mine up on the dyno next friday to get somewhat of a base line number, i say that because i have a modshack intake and spm catback.i know its not going to be too far off from stock numbers with these. i'm going to be getting the uni stg1+ on sunday at waterfest then i will dyno again to see what gains were produced. :thumbup:


I'd be interested in those numbers when you get them. I don't have the intake, just the SPM catback. AND I'll hopefully see you Sunday! I'll be at Waterfest too! :thumbup: I also thought about getting the unitronics stage 1+ tune but decided not until my warranty expires will I touch the engine. I'm going to get the rest of the parts to take my SPM exhuast from catback to turbo back!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

im hoping spm will have some good deals at the show because i've been eyeing up a downpipe also. really looking forward to meeting some beetle people at the show too.:beer:


----------



## cablvr (Dec 6, 2012)

-SEAN said:


> what a pain...they don't make it easy to get to the bulbs in the taillights for replacement...you have to pop the fabric covers in the trunk...unplug the electrical connectors...unscrew the big white screw holding each taillight in and then pop them out...oh, but your not done...you then have to remove 7 square shaped screws on the back of them to get to the bulbs...I changed out my rear reverse lights with some LED ones I got from Phillips...they are about 5 times brighter then the stock bulbs and have a 12 year warranty from the manufacturer...made for a nice afternoon project...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sean - can you provide the Phillips part #?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VRACERW said:


> im hoping spm will have some good deals at the show because i've been eyeing up a downpipe also. really looking forward to meeting some beetle people at the show too.:beer:


I"m not showing and it looks like I'll actually be at the SPM booth!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> I"m not showing and it looks like I'll actually be at the SPM booth!


Tell'm Drtechy wants to know why they didn't show up to SOWO lol


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Got version 3.1 of the apr k04 tune and a dsg stage 2 tune. All I can say is wow. I thought that my Gigi was fun to drive before the update, she's a handful now. She even sounds meaner. Luv it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Installed a Curt hitch and washed my bug.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

the Curt hitches are great...I have two different bike racks that work great with the set up...


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

Installed the Winpower headlights, just need to align them.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Wash and wax today


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wash and wax and a lot of dusting inside. Spent all week on a construction site. She was dirty.

Also added some 10mm spacers on all four corners. Think I could have gone up to 12, maybe 15mm. Still waiting on the H&R sport springs to come in.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

finally installed a traction control switch, man does it put a smile on my face :laugh:


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Picked up a set of chrome trim rings for my Heritage wheels today. The local dealership had a set of demo-car take offs that had been on a car, before they upgraded it's wheels. Why, I don't know. So I scored these for $30/each - they list for $75/each. Now, these are really in perfect shape. No scuffs, no marks not even any dirt smear scratches. I'm thrilled - but I'm also OCD and a millennial and feeling guilty that I didn't buy my beloved Beetle a "brand new" set. Please folks... Tell me I'm crazy!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks great!! I wish I could find a deal on a full set for my wife's car.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

VRACERW said:


> finally installed a traction control switch, man does it put a smile on my face :laugh:


So does it just allow the tires to spin more or does the computer start to apply brakes or kill power when it spins so this allows more power to the ground?

For example, the SRT8 Grand Cherokee starts lightly appling the brakes when the TC comes on


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Chris659 said:


> So does it just allow the tires to spin more or does the computer start to apply brakes or kill power when it spins so this allows more power to the ground?
> 
> For example, the SRT8 Grand Cherokee starts lightly appling the brakes when the TC comes on


from factory the beetles esc/tc is always on with no way of shutting it off, so when you take off from a light any wheel spin will be downplayed by the system applying the brakes to counteract said spin and keep you moving. with this button installed it turns off the esc/tc and gives you the freedom to f around and light up your tires if you choose. there are some instances where its not all just for jack @ssery like when you go for a dyno run the system wont think the wheels are spinning and apply the brakes which will inturn skew the dyno results.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Did a nice long weekend of installing my big brake kit!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> from factory the beetles esc/tc is always on with no way of shutting it off, so when you take off from a light any wheel spin will be downplayed by the system applying the brakes to counteract said spin and keep you moving. with this button installed it turns off the esc/tc and gives you the freedom to f around and light up your tires if you choose. there are some instances where its not all just for jack @ssery like when you go for a dyno run the system wont think the wheels are spinning and apply the brakes which will inturn skew the dyno results.


I'm working on a way to modify the USP kit to disable it completely. It may require some vagcom coding to do it, but I'm working on it. Normally we could just cut power to the stability control module, but unfortunately in our cars its all in one unit with the ABS module.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

^^ F&*% it! Who needs ABS anyways?!?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i didnt go with the usp kit, i ended up piecing mine together and its all plug and play. no t taps -- uses factory harness, heads and trigger wire. still had to use the parking sensor switch though. do they even make a tc switch for our cars in any market?


----------



## exudust (Jun 14, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

freshly lowered


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks great!!:thumbup:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Conrad, that R-line looks great in that color...have yet to see one like that. 

Detailed mine today. Friggin' exhaust tips get so dirty with carbon deposits so quickly. Went to town on them with some Nevr Dull and Mother's metal polish.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Grip Driver said:


> freshly lowered


So that's kinda what my car would look like as a convertible! Believe it or not, I don't think I've seen a Reflex Silver Turbo Convertible before! I know they don't make Reflex available on the 2.0T's anymore so It's not that common I think. I'd look into getting the color matched side markers from ESE Tuning. I debated between the clear and color matched for a while. Ultimately ended up with color matched. Looks good tho! Now find some wheels! :thumbup::beer:



oidoglr said:


> Conrad, that R-line looks great in that color...have yet to see one like that.
> 
> Detailed mine today. Friggin' exhaust tips get so dirty with carbon deposits so quickly. Went to town on them with some Nevr Dull and Mother's metal polish.


Looks clean! I hated the stock pipes! I'd spend soo much more time cleaning those than the rest of the car it was ridiculous! I haven't noticed as much deposit on my SPM tips. But the car is staying a lot cleaner now that it's summer and show season. Time to upgrade!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I installed a Neuspeed torque arm insert. Omg! Was a pain to beat in lol.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> I installed a Neuspeed torque arm insert. Omg! Was a pain to beat in lol.


Did you use grease? 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> So that's kinda what my car would look like as a convertible! Believe it or not, I don't think I've seen a Reflex Silver Turbo Convertible before! I know they don't make Reflex available on the 2.0T's anymore so It's not that common I think. I'd look into getting the color matched side markers from ESE Tuning. I debated between the clear and color matched for a while. Ultimately ended up with color matched. Looks good tho! Now find some wheels! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks clean! I hated the stock pipes! I'd spend soo much more time cleaning those than the rest of the car it was ridiculous! I haven't noticed as much deposit on my SPM tips. But the car is staying a lot cleaner now that it's summer and show season. Time to upgrade!


I had the little exhaust shop up the street from me delete the resonator a few weeks ago. I love the look of the SPM catback, but I just don't think any inline 4-cyl sounds good enough to justify much $. I think I'd rather put the money towards an APR tune.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Did you use grease?
> 
> posted using tapatalk


I used silicone spray. Was going good till the last half inch though, but I got it. I cant really "feel" any difference yet just more vibration in reverse.


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

I like your bike!

Got my new hitch installed today, went with Thule. 











-SEAN said:


> the Curt hitches are great...I have two different bike racks that work great with the set up...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

oidoglr said:


> I had the little exhaust shop up the street from me delete the resonator a few weeks ago. I love the look of the SPM catback, but I just don't think any inline 4-cyl sounds good enough to justify much $. I think I'd rather put the money towards an APR tune.


Agree that it's not the sexiest sounding engine, and most 4cyl's aren't. But even just the catback from SPM did the trick for me! Looks better and there is a difference in tone but not anything crazy. I'm curious what it's going to sound like after I get the rest of the parts installed to become a full turboback exhaust with a cat. I'll see if my buddy will do some video with his Go Pro this weekend at Waterfest of my Catback exhaust.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

oidoglr said:


> I had the little exhaust shop up the street from me delete the resonator a few weeks ago. I love the look of the SPM catback, but I just don't think any inline 4-cyl sounds good enough to justify much $. I think I'd rather put the money towards an APR tune.


I am really curious as to how this sounds. Did they use stainless to delete the resonator? Do you have pics from it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> I am really curious as to how this sounds. Did they use stainless to delete the resonator? Do you have pics from it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have pics from the process, but yes, they used stainless. Probably not a high grade of it, but it got the job done, and they did a really good job welding. I'll crawl under the car one of these days and take a couple pics, and put up a sound clip. Yes, it's loud...but then again, I thought the Borla on my R32 was too quiet.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

oidoglr said:


> I don't have pics from the process, but yes, they used stainless. Probably not a high grade of it, but it got the job done, and they did a really good job welding. I'll crawl under the car one of these days and take a couple pics, and put up a sound clip. Yes, it's loud...but then again, I thought the Borla on my R32 was too quiet.


Thanks a lot! About how much did this cost if you don't mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Grip Driver said:


> freshly lowered


Man, that looks outstanding. :thumbup::thumbup:

What springs or coil setup did you use?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

put my car up on the dyno tonight, it was a mustang dyno- sorry no print out

modshack intake and spm catback put out 181whp. after i tune on sunday im going to run it again to see what uni stg1+ can do.


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

New Auto-X wheels installed and tested before Sunday event.


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Got some decals done up similar to the Liberty Walk one.

Tragic news with the situation in Gaza and the MH flight.


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

Bunnspeed said:


> Man, that looks outstanding. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> What springs or coil setup did you use?


Vwr sport springs


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Installed these beefy front swaybar end links today. Don't have any good pics installed since I wanted the sway bar preloaded so I just turned the wheels and worked around the tire to put them on.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> Thanks a lot! About how much did this cost if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$60.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

well today i went uni stg1+ and i must say the whole way home was nothing but :laugh::laugh: i love it:thumbup:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

oidoglr said:


> Conrad, that R-line looks great in that color...have yet to see one like that.
> 
> Detailed mine today. Friggin' exhaust tips get so dirty with carbon deposits so quickly. Went to town on them with some Nevr Dull and Mother's metal polish.


It DOES look great! 

But Damn! There IS another Reef Blue R-Line out there! I've had mine since the first of April and I've only seen 2 other R-Lines here in my city, neither in blue. From what I'm hearing these are rare beasts. But to find another blue one, well, it makes me  ! I was hoping to be "unique"! (Or relatively so...) 

Now I also now know to watch those exhaust tips...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VRACERW said:


> well today i went uni stg1+ and i must say the whole way home was nothing but :laugh::laugh: i love it:thumbup:


Pretty sure I saw your Bug getting tuned at Unitronics on Sunday. haha! Is it manual or DSG?


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Tal king about unitronics, have you guys some feedback regarding their intake system for our beetles?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

vdubjettaman said:


> Pretty sure I saw your Bug getting tuned at Unitronics on Sunday. haha! Is it manual or DSG?


it is a manual, i was there around 11:30 - 12:00 ish getting it done. i saw your car at the spm booth and it was looking good. 

i was a little dissapointed in the show field didnt see any beetles and im sure i walked every row?? not even a second gen beetle whats up with that. plenty of beetles in vendor row and in exhibition though.

my friend who i was with(trying to get him into a tdi golf) made a comment about if you have a vw is it a must to be on air. i just laughed and said pretty much.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

frago23 said:


> Tal king about unitronics, have you guys some feedback regarding their intake system for our beetles?



read through this http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63709


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VRACERW said:


> it is a manual, i was there around 11:30 - 12:00 ish getting it done. i saw your car at the spm booth and it was looking good.
> 
> i was a little dissapointed in the show field didnt see any beetles and im sure i walked every row?? not even a second gen beetle whats up with that. plenty of beetles in vendor row and in exhibition though.
> 
> my friend who i was with(trying to get him into a tdi golf) made a comment about if you have a vw is it a must to be on air. i just laughed and said pretty much.


Yea, I believe it was around that time. I don't quite recall and I don't remember many other Grey Turbo Bug's hanging around the Uni booth(s). I'm curious to hear how long your clutch lasts. I was contemplating getting stage 1+ at the show too, but I keep telling myself not to touch the engine till the warranty runs out. Plus I spent the money on the remaining pieces from SPM to complete my cat back to full turbo back exhaust. 
I didn't see but 1 other modded Bug and that was GaryD87's Blue one on Sunday directly across from me. There were the VW USA & VWVortex Bugs and then maybe 2 other's in VW Dealer booths throughout the vendor area but I don't really count those since they are more a company car than a private investment. I didn't see any in the show field either, but I didn't walk all of it. 

It is quite overwhelming to think in the past few years that air ride has dominated the "tuning" scene. It does have it's benefits if used properly. I'm not the type that purchased it to ride stupid low and f*ck up my fenders because I wanted to be cool. I don't even air out most of the time. haha. JeFY was selected to be in the Afterfest party and given a "Golden Ticket" which just allowed me to be parked with all the other "TOP 100" cars they were trying to select. I think I counted about 60 cars chosen in the area? I was the ONLY Beetle there and there were maybe 4 cars that were on a static drop (other than the stock RS5, RS7 and new A3). Either way, it's a new experience for me to have that much attention around my car. Honestly I'm not really used to it and don't quite see it as a show stopper like other cars. I don't have mad internet scene points or friends online that are "popular" who just whore out the car. Oh well, sorry for the long winded post.

Here's a crappy iPhone4 instagram pic:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i'll keep you posted on the clutch. i dont drive my car nearly as much as i should,only 4,6xx miles on her in the year and a half ownership so im not too concerned with the clutch just yet. it is something i have in the back of my mind to start saving for though.

i'm going to be setting up another dyno run in the near future after i get a couple miles under this tune to see what gains have come from it. previous run was 181whp so im hopeing to be in the ballpark of 220 with this tune.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VRACERW said:


> i'll keep you posted on the clutch. i dont drive my car nearly as much as i should,only 4,6xx miles on her in the year and a half ownership so im not too concerned with the clutch just yet. it is something i have in the back of my mind to start saving for though.
> 
> i'm going to be setting up another dyno run in the near future after i get a couple miles under this tune to see what gains have come from it. previous run was 181whp so im hopeing to be in the ballpark of 220 with this tune.


good lord! Drive that thing! Just put a bra on the front. The paint is thin. I crossed 18,500 on the way to Waterfest.


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

Done a little detailing this weekend 

For example: 

- removing fine wash swirls with Menzerna SF4000 finish Polishpaste - with orange Lake Country Pads.
- Precleaner Dodo Juice Lime Prime
- Wax : Meguairs #16 Mirror Glaze 

I love tornadored !!! It's so powerful in the summer sun !  :heart:


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

That looks great, fine job!


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Had the windows tinted.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks really nice


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

ZBoater said:


> Had the windows tinted.


I like your tint - it looks really even but not real dark. What percent tint is that?

(I'm planning on tinting mine but still want to be able to see at night and not attract too much attention from the police who frequently enforce the window tint laws around my area).


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

RFROSS said:


> I like your tint - it looks really even but not real dark. What percent tint is that?
> 
> (I'm planning on tinting mine but still want to be able to see at night and not attract too much attention from the police who frequently enforce the window tint laws around my area).


Allows 30% of light in on sides, 15% in the back. Legal limit in Florida.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

GZB said:


> It DOES look great!
> 
> But Damn! There IS another Reef Blue R-Line out there! I've had mine since the first of April and I've only seen 2 other R-Lines here in my city, neither in blue. From what I'm hearing these are rare beasts. But to find another blue one, well, it makes me  ! I was hoping to be "unique"! (Or relatively so...)
> 
> Now I also now know to watch those exhaust tips...


Great minds think alike. Mine's a Sun, Sound & Nav...yours?


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

oidoglr said:


> Great minds think alike. Mine's a Sun, Sound & Nav...yours?


The same minus the nav. Couldn't justify the cost. Plus, with them being rare, my choices were very limited here in Michigan. Dealer had to go 300 miles to get the one I got as it is. I was pretty restrictive on color. Wanted either our blue or the platinum grey. But I'm very pleased with it. Now that the "bugs" have been fixed. It's spent 3 weeks in the shop so far. Sunroof was replaced (2.5 WEEKS! A VERY. big deal to replace) and a weird problem with the AC for another 2 days. The compressor would shut off between 65 and 80. Slower or faster and it was fine. Turned out to be a known problem with an older version of environmental control firmware. Flashed in latest version and it's been fine since. 

Took it on a long road trip over the weekend through the Allegheny's and got 35-37mpg with the AC running too. I'll try to post some pics once I it get cleaned up and get my Wet Okole's installed (have to order them yet so it may be a while). So stay tuned to this Bug Channel!


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

Installed USP's esc switch and harness kit, also recoded to fully disable ESP.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Gues I'll have no choice to do that on mine, or I'll get stuck all winter.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

ruenzi_killer said:


> Done a little detailing this weekend
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Wow, it does look great! Have you lowered it too?
opcorn:


----------



## grawk (May 26, 2002)

Bolted up a curt hitch. Went pretty easily, and because I didn't wait for things to corrode first, it was relatively painless, and no blood added to the car.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

grawk said:


> Bolted up a curt hitch. Went pretty easily, and because I didn't wait for things to corrode first, it was relatively painless, and no blood added to the car.


Where you able to bolt it on without raising the car?


----------



## grawk (May 26, 2002)

ZBoater said:


> Where you able to bolt it on without raising the car?


It's on ramps.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

A Proclip mount for a GPS and a Wheelskinz cover for the steering wheel.


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

Just put these on, OZ Alleggerita HLT with Continental DW. Suspension going in on the 1st.

bonus: doge


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

Are those 17's or 18's?


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Added Gentex Homelink mirror.


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

Grip Driver said:


> Are those 17's or 18's?


18s with 245/45s. Wheels weigh around 17.5 lbs. It's a different car now, feels much lighter on it's feet. Very happy with them. :beer:


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

nolamike said:


> 18s with 245/45s. Wheels weigh around 17.5 lbs. It's a different car now, feels much lighter on it's feet. Very happy with them. :beer:


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

nolamike said:


> 18s with 245/45s. Wheels weigh around 17.5 lbs. It's a different car now, feels much lighter on it's feet. Very happy with them. :beer:


They look great!!


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Stage one Carbonio Intake installed in dirty engine bay  Maybe I will clean it tomorrow when I'm installing new strut tower bearings.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

tonight I hit 100mph for the first time with relative of ease.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Next is 120mph I've gone to 135mph so far. I hit 100mph pretty often, illegal as it may be, I'm always safe about it.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh man, get in there with some multipurpose spray. Clean up that bay.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Grip Driver said:


> Installed USP's esc switch and harness kit, also recoded to fully disable ESP.


on a scale from 1-10 how hard was this?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Gommers said:


> on a scale from 1-10 how hard was this?



hardest part is getting it through the firewall grommet. helps to have a friend on the other side to help guide the coat hanger.
rate this job at a 1- 1.5


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

Grimey-1 said:


> Wow, it does look great! Have you lowered it too?
> opcorn:


Yes  ... lowered with H&R SportSprings and wheelspacer's.

Driving around, listen music.... on a warm summer evening  I need a convertible !


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Nice ride!!!!! How many mm on your spacers?


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

:thumbup: 15mm in the front , 20mm in the back


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

It looks pretty nice!!!


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

perfect for a daily driver . i need some black 19" inch rims... then i will be happy ! :heart:


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

And do you think you wont have any pbms because of springs and spacers? Enough space between the wheel and the fender?


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

I have the 19" tornado black rims with stock springs and no spacers. So i am interested about this cause spacers and vwr springs are on its way to my door steps


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think so, its not that low like you drive on coilovers  ! Enough space for bigger wheels... 20" is also not a Problem.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Gommers said:


> on a scale from 1-10 how hard was this?





Grip Driver said:


> Installed USP's esc switch and harness kit, also recoded to fully disable ESP.


What did you do to "Fully Disable" ESP, I just installed the Switch and nothing else, is there something else or some other system you can disable with VAGCOM with use of the ESP Button?


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

Vwguy026 said:


> What did you do to "Fully Disable" ESP, I just installed the Switch and nothing else, is there something else or some other system you can disable with VAGCOM with use of the ESP Button?


USP has a great video on installation:


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Spent the weekend at Wolfsgart in Vermont. So proud of Gigi, she made Alpha -Class.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

^ looks so damn good


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

emulous said:


> USP has a great video on installation:


Is this the same on a 5 speed manual?


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

ruenzi_killer said:


> Yes  ... lowered with H&R SportSprings and wheelspacer's.
> 
> Driving around, listen music.... on a warm summer evening  I need a convertible !


Yeah, it looks AWESOME...ic:Take more pics...Where at in Germany? I was stationed there twice...Loved it! Last time I was there was for two weeks in 2011...


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

MartyVT said:


>


Closer up engine bay pics please :wave:


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

ruenzi_killer said:


> 15mm in the front , 20mm in the back


BTW, what kind of bolts did you used? Ball or conical? Size? Did spacers came with the bolts? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

Vwguy026 said:


> What did you do to "Fully Disable" ESP, I just installed the Switch and nothing else, is there something else or some other system you can disable with VAGCOM with use of the ESP Button?


all the info is here, simply copy and paste

http://www.goapr.com/support/esp-defeat.html


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Engine bay pic.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I finally prepped and installed my spoiler using polyurethane adhesive.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Gave the baby a nice little oil change. Dealer wants to do it every 10k. I still do it every 3k. :laugh: :heart:


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Did you painted your engine cover elements or vinyl wrapped them?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

everything was color matched when i took the car to the body shop to shave the front bumper and add the votex kit.


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

It looks pretty nice!!!!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks still not done, have not had too much time to fool around with it. Should be looking a lot better in the next couple of months


----------



## FenderVW (Feb 3, 2014)

One year anniversary and 9025 mi on my Fender Edition Turbo.








[/url]IMG_4822 by broach, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## chrisncsu (Jul 22, 2014)

Got the Beetle started on its journey by getting Stage 1 tune, and then today I plastidipped my emblems matte black!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sp33dy said:


> thanks still not done, have not had too much time to fool around with it. Should be looking a lot better in the next couple of months


opcorn:


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Well this was a couple months ago. Some random jerks pulled a gun out either a .22 or a BB gun on the HWY they where going to exit and shot at me. They hit the pillar/metal so that is what stopped it.  I knew there was this big festival going on in that area. What has the world come to. It has been fixed now with a genuine VW window again. That little panel is $300 + 200 for labor. This makes me sad.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

That's awful!


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

My proclip mount showed up today. Get the car back on Wednesday hopefully.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Installed K&N drop-in air filter... mmmmmmmmmmm throttle response


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

The adhesive on the spoiler cured so I took her out for a drive.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

A turbo without the Spoiler? Duals??? I thought all the turbo's came with spoilers and duals, my wife's 2.5 has the same exhaust as yours.

Good match with the spoiler.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> A turbo without the Spoiler? Duals??? I thought all the turbo's came with spoilers and duals, my wife's 2.5 has the same exhaust as yours.
> 
> Good match with the spoiler.


That's not a Turbo that badge says Kafer, it's probably a 2.5


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Carbon Steel said:


> A turbo without the Spoiler? Duals??? I thought all the turbo's came with spoilers and duals, my wife's 2.5 has the same exhaust as yours.
> 
> Good match with the spoiler.


It's not a turbo. It's a 2.5. Thankfully I get my turbo fix with my GTI.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

That is what happens when you get old, even glasses don't help.


----------



## chrisncsu (Jul 22, 2014)

Just cut out the resonator, it's much quieter in person than on a videos I've seen but sounds good and I can actually hear it now! who can argue for $35


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

BenandAmanda said:


> They look great!!


Thanks dude :thumbup:

H&R Sports and Koni Sports put on yesterday, here she is now:


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

that looks fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

nolamike said:


> Thanks dude :thumbup:
> 
> H&R Sports and Koni Sports put on yesterday, here she is now:


That's a great look and exactly what I'm after! I've got my H&R Sports and Koni Sports sitting in the garage waiting to be installed. Unfortunately I'm going on the road for five to six weeks and won't be able to install them until the beginning of October.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

GZB said:


> The same minus the nav. Couldn't justify the cost. Plus, with them being rare, my choices were very limited here in Michigan. Dealer had to go 300 miles to get the one I got as it is. I was pretty restrictive on color. Wanted either our blue or the platinum grey. But I'm very pleased with it. Now that the "bugs" have been fixed. It's spent 3 weeks in the shop so far. Sunroof was replaced (2.5 WEEKS! A VERY. big deal to replace) and a weird problem with the AC for another 2 days. The compressor would shut off between 65 and 80. Slower or faster and it was fine. Turned out to be a known problem with an older version of environmental control firmware. Flashed in latest version and it's been fine since.
> 
> Took it on a long road trip over the weekend through the Allegheny's and got 35-37mpg with the AC running too. I'll try to post some pics once I it get cleaned up and get my Wet Okole's installed (have to order them yet so it may be a while). So stay tuned to this Bug Channel!




I've had absolutely no issues with mine. (Knock on wood). I could've easily done without the navigation (I still mostly use my iPhone for in-town navigation if necessary, or to use Waze), but I wasn't going to get a car with halogens. VW really should've allowed customers to get HIDs on lower-end Beetles.


----------



## chrisncsu (Jul 22, 2014)

oidoglr said:


> I've had absolutely no issues with mine. (Knock on wood). I could've easily done without the navigation (I still mostly use my iPhone for in-town navigation if necessary, or to use Waze), but I wasn't going to get a car with halogens. VW really should've allowed customers to get HIDs on lower-end Beetles.


Mine is actually like that. Got it with 10,000 miles on it but it's the turbo with Bi-Xenon, minus the nav, sound, and sun.


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

Grip Driver said:


> that looks fantastic :thumbup:





RFROSS said:


> That's a great look and exactly what I'm after! I've got my H&R Sports and Koni Sports sitting in the garage waiting to be installed. Unfortunately I'm going on the road for five to six weeks and won't be able to install them until the beginning of October.


Thanks guys! First time I've put aftermarket parts on a car, was nervous pulling the trigger on some of this stuff. She is coming together nicely I think :beer::beer::beer: 

Good luck on that install RFROSS. I haven't driven her enough to form a solid opinion on the new suspension setup, but at least I've killed that huge wheel gap it comes from the factory with.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Installed the USP / RFB automatic headlight conversion kit.










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Ends-10-13&p=86055338&viewfull=1#post86055338


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

ZBoater said:


> Installed the USP / RFB automatic headlight conversion kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!!!
ZBoater is your beetle a turbo one? Cause it seems the conversion kit is not compatible with turbos! !!


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

frago23 said:


> Outstanding!!!!
> ZBoater is your beetle a turbo one? Cause it seems the conversion kit is not compatible with turbos! !!


Nope, not a turbo. 2.5L. That's a shame. I wonder why they'd use a different headlight connection on a turbo?


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

So first time for Auto-X with the new mods done including the APR Stage 1. I can say I do need new tires cause the 225 G-Force Rivals can't hold the extra power. Car pretty much broke traction every time I mashed the throttle so hopefully moving up to a set of Hankook Ventus RS3s in 245/40-17 form will help with the wheelspin in Auto-X.


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Removed Gigi's second skin racing stripes and put on some new shoes. Champion Motorsport Porsche wheels. 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

Turned some miles on it


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Washed all the bugs off of it from a cross-state road trip last Sunday with my son. Need to start leaving the keys for it farther away, because every time I wash around the handle, the door unlocks and the windows come down.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

oidoglr said:


> Washed all the bugs off of it from a cross-state road trip last Sunday with my son. Need to start leaving the keys for it farther away, because every time I wash around the handle, the door unlocks and the windows come down.


I think we meet to meet up some time and shoot our cars together! (I'm in Minnetonka)


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Installed Hella light bulbs for my headlights.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H0RD7Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Before










After


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

installed my coolant bottle CF cover and installed red footwell lights. (not pictured)


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> installed my coolant bottle CF cover and installed red footwell lights. (not pictured)


That Engine Cover Looks Awesome!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks man. It was sort of a rush job, had the body shop color match the plastics when i put the votex body kit on. The center piece on the engine cover is going out to get airbrushed by Dorbritz. :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

the link isnt working bud :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Grimey-1 said:


> Installed Solo-Werks coilovers...Dropped my Beetle 1.5 inches in the front and 1.75 inches in the rear. I also changed the Turbo badge on the rear lift gate.


No picture, but interested to see what you did...


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

*2012 TB on Solo-Werks*

Installed Solo-Werks coilovers...Dropped my Beetle 1.5 inches in the front and 1.75 inches in the rear. I also changed the Turbo badge on the rear lift gate. 








Sorry about the missing photos the first time. :facepalm:


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

changed out the lettering on the back


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

New tires next to old tires, be fun to see what grip I get out of the Hankooks. If these are still not enough with the Stage 1, I may need to step up to 255s or even go to 275s.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Other than the foam padding under the carpet there really isn't any other insulation other than a few small pieces here and there



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



I thought I might get away with 10 sheets of Hushmat 12" x 23" sheets to cover both sides of the floor... Ended up using 15 sheets! I took the center console loose but couldn't remove it because the front is plastic welded on each side. I could've cut it loose but didn't have anything that would provide a long term hold so I flapped the carpet and insulation back as far as I could rather than remove it entirely.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



I also didn't go through the hassle of messing with the peddle assembly so I could only use 7 sheets rather than 8 on the passenger side.*

All in all it was easy but VERY time consuming! It ended up taking me 9 hours! This time I also picked up a roll of Hushmat's Quiet Tape. It's a thin foam tape that is super sticky! I used it everywhere plastic against plastic or plastic against metal. Cutting it in tiny squares and adhering it to the panels easily added an hour to an hour and half in itself. But the plus is all of the panels went back together much tighter and after giving them a few light punches I couldn't hear any squeaking. The biggest annoyances have been from the center console, the B pillars, and the center console around the shifter area.*

I can't wait to drive it to work tomorrow to see how much of a difference I notice. I started up the car and could quickly tell less motor noise in the cabin. I went up the firewall as much as possible. All of the metal sounded so thin when I tapped on it initially. Solid as rock after treatment.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice work, and description of your process. Be sure to update once you've had a chance to drive it!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

finally got around to install the beetle dead pedal to match the oem pedals. 

I actually found the correct one that fits perfectly and uses stock location for the screw no need for the small relocation bracket. :thumbup:

also did red footwell lights but did not have time to take a picture at night.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> finally got around to install the beetle dead pedal to match the oem pedals.
> 
> I actually found the correct one that fits perfectly and uses stock location for the screw no need for the small relocation bracket. :thumbup:
> 
> also did red footwell lights but did not have time to take a picture at night.


Where did you get that? Looks great!! Do you have a link or part number?


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Nice!!!
Please share with the community the ref. number


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

friend of mine works for the local dealer so i get them for a pretty decent price. I did not check the part number before i installed it. I will take it off and check. If anyone is interested i can get a few of them :laugh: :thumbup: PM me


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I'd like to know as well. I installed a knock off which I got on eBay. It kind of fits but the holes don't line up.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

that is some serious rubber right there my man, 275s! 



Desob said:


> New tires next to old tires, be fun to see what grip I get out of the Hankooks. If these are still not enough with the Stage 1, I may need to step up to 255s or even go to 275s.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

vincenzo said:


> I'd like to know as well. I installed a knock off which I got on eBay. It kind of fits but the holes don't line up.


I'd like to know as well. I have the cheap Chinese knock off coming from Hong Kong. If it doesn't fit I'd like to get the genuine VW part.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

count me in on the dead pedal also


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd be interested if it's a VW part, made to fit the Beetles. Someone had found an aftermarket solution, that I was real keen to. It looked good but I figured I'd hold if for a VW solution.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it sure fits lol its in my car. Ill get you guys some info this weekend


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Made the 70 mile round trip to work today after sound dampening the floors and it made a BIG difference! As did the Quiet Tape in reducing interior panel squeaks. Well worth all the body soreness today after working till 2am last night to get the car back together for work. Rotating between working on the car and helping my better half with our newborn daughter made it even more challenging. Fun though! Enjoying every minute of being a new dad :heart:


Now that I have sound dampened the entire car in stages, I think the biggest improvements in road/tire/engine noise was the floor as it covers the most surface area. Second would be spraying the outside of the wheel wells with sound dampening underbody spray. Third would be the doors. Then tie between the headliner and the hatch/spare tire well (depends on if you have an aftermarket exhaust and or if you drive around w/o the hatch partition). Then under the back seat.

For those that are having annoyances with interior panels squeaking, especially that pesky center armrest!, look up Hushmat's Quiet Tape. While I had the center console, dash, and B pillars apart I used it to line the surface where the two panels meet. I used it on the center dash (around the shifter up to the AC controls). When I get my gauge panel back I'm going to use it throughout as that damn things squeaks over every uneven surface. The second worst noisemaker for me has been the center armrest. More so the panel that covers the mounting bolt on the backside. Thankfully that's all gone now :wave:



My window tinter had some time this afternoon (my first opportunity in months) to strip the cheap Suntek film off that came on the car and use 3Ms Color Stable. Used the same shade but appears slightly darker but only marginally. Will make a difference in heat reduction though

Here's a crappy cell phone pic leaving zaxbys this afternoon. Had to walk in since I can't roll the windows down for a few days



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Very Nice! One of my top favorite Beetles


----------



## jimaras (Jan 13, 2014)

Had a snow foam bath


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Tested my new E-Tuners tune! Bye bye Rev Hang! And hello 2-step! Time to take the cat out of the bag...get it cat, as in catalytic converter... I'm going to remove it so I can use the 2 step, geez I can't explain it anymore lolololol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Tested my new E-Tuners tune! Bye bye Rev Hang! And hello 2-step! Time to take the cat out of the bag...get it cat, as in catalytic converter... I'm going to remove it so I can use the 2 step, geez I can't explain it anymore lolololol
> 
> posted via tapatalk


But will it pass strict NY inspections?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> But will it pass strict NY inspections?


All depends on your setup

posted via tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

BenandAmanda said:


> But will it pass strict NY inspections?


oh god dont even start :banghead:, im sure dr.bozo will have the ability to tune within all legal parameters :laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats what you get when dr bozo steals technology from the world renouned k04 beetle car


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

its the weekend speedy where is the part number for the dead pedal


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> oh god dont even start :banghead:, im sure dr.bozo will have the ability to tune within all legal parameters :laugh:


Lol I didn't even think about that whole thing when he asked

posted via tapatalk


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Switched over to my Porsche BBS track car wheels. Getting ready for my first autocross event next weekend. 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm standing on my head trying to view those photos Marty lol


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't know what happened. They look fine as thumbnails pics. Oh well. I'm no "techy". 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MartyVT said:


> Don't know what happened. They look fine as thumbnails pics. Oh well. I'm no "techy".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


LMFAO! That got me rollin! Actually checking it you did nothing wrong with the way you posted it, Vortex's forum software must be doing something weird to it. Oh well.

edit: they look awesome btw


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

It's actually APR's fault, I use their software. Should have used HPA software. . LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MartyVT said:


> It's actually APR's fault, I use their software. Should have used HPA software. . LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


LMAO, I always forget that


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

*Ditto!*



VRACERW said:


> its the weekend speedy where is the part number for the dead pedal


Yeah, Sp33dy! I'm interested too! Have been since this was first posted.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

My first attempt at a roof rack.... Thanks jwcardy for answering my questions...... The mounting brackets are removable. Not riveted in. I used the front mounting bolt for the front bracket and the rubber weather seal attaching clip for the rear brackets. I've had it on for 3weeks now.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14693190587/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14879381632/


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

BeetleBlip said:


> changed out the lettering on the back


Nice, Blip. Very appropiate! 

So where'd you get the lettering and how hard was it to swap?


----------



## otbiker57 (Aug 11, 2014)

*3M Paint Defender*

Sprayed the lower 18" of the hood. Very pleased with the results. Hopefully it will keep some of the paint chips down. When we had our New Beetle, I was amazed how chipped the nose got.


----------



## BeetleBlip (Aug 1, 2014)

GZB said:


> Nice, Blip. Very appropiate!
> 
> So where'd you get the lettering and how hard was it to swap?


got the letters at autozone like 1.50 each and nah I just took some thread and cut the old ones off then used some turtle wax tar and bug remover to get all the adheasive off and stuck the new ones on just peel and stick!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

My wheels are up for sale?


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Anybody get that part number for the dead pedal????:laugh:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can you find the new mod? 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Chris659 said:


> Can you find the new mod?


Wow, like the matching glossy black piece on the wheel. Did you make it or is that an actual part?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

It's the actual part just taken off and painted. Never liked that they left it Unpainted on the Turbo but painted it on the GSR and new Premium or whatever they're calling it...

Got some mods to the center gauge cluster too but are still a few weeks away from completion


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Chris659 

I like the Flappy Paddles for the DSG...is that factory or a mod ?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

BUG-BITE said:


> Chris659
> 
> I like the Flappy Paddles for the DSG...is that factory or a mod ?



They do make some attachments that make the paddles larger but I don't have anything like that on mine... They're stock.

Maybe youre seeing the blinker and windshield washer arms making the shifter paddles look larger than they are? The stock shifter paddles can be seen right in front of the two other arms. They have a (-) on the left and a (+) on the right


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Installed cheap eBay dead pedal. Wouldn't recommend it. It's a white thin vinyl cover, not chrome or even silver plastic. Comes off easy.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

^ are you sure the white film doesn't remove to expose brushed aluminum underneath? I seem to recall my OEM pedal having a protective film over the pedal.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Installed my proclip mount last weekend. Want to get a cable wrap next simple thing I do.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Chris659 said:


> They do make some attachments that make the paddles larger but I don't have anything like that on mine... They're stock.
> 
> Maybe youre seeing the blinker and windshield washer arms making the shifter paddles look larger than they are? The stock shifter paddles can be seen right in front of the two other arms. They have a (-) on the left and a (+) on the right


I'm just saying i like the paddle shifters....flappy paddles are my nickname for them. I would like to have some myself. Someone on here said they installed the actual paddle shifter assembly.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

oidoglr said:


> ^ are you sure the white film doesn't remove to expose brushed aluminum underneath? I seem to recall my OEM pedal having a protective film over the pedal.


Pretty sure.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

ZBoater said:


> Installed cheap eBay dead pedal. Wouldn't recommend it. It's a white thin vinyl cover, not chrome or even silver plastic. Comes off easy.


ZBoater, the white film is only there to protect the aluminum! What dead pedal did you purchase, because to my knowledge there isn't one available for the Beetle. I purchased one a while back as well and it does not fit sadly. The dead pedal for the MkVI GTI and Eos are too small.

But the white vinyl film is a protective coating for sure. They all come like that!



Gommers said:


> Installed my proclip mount last weekend. Want to get a cable wrap next simple thing I do.


I got one of those earlier this year and LOVE IT! One of the best things I have purchased for my interior!


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

vwdeluxe said:


> ZBoater, the white film is only there to protect the aluminum! What dead pedal did you purchase, because to my knowledge there isn't one available for the Beetle. I purchased one a while back as well and it does not fit sadly. The dead pedal for the MkVI GTI and Eos are too small.
> 
> But the white vinyl film is a protective coating for sure. They all come like that!
> 
> ...



Yup, I was wrong. I kept picking at it despite seeing black and found silver!










This is a cheap imitation from eBay. $19. Now I'm a bit happier, even though I broke the footwell trim and that cost me $50... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331267969672


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> Can you find the new mod?
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


How easy is it to remove that part of the wheel? Is it just removed with a pry tool? I want to paint mine red!


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

ZBoater said:


> Yup, I was wrong. I kept picking at it despite seeing black and found silver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAAAAAAAT??? It fit? Hmmmm, maybe I should try that one. I have the one from ECS tuning (which was also in my Eos), but it does not fit the Beetle no matter how hard I tried! :banghead: I see that the ebay listing shows that it also fits the MkVI Jetta/GTI/Golf, which is the one that I have from ECS. Maybe I am installing it wrong, but I remember not being able to get anything to line up. Can you share any installation secrets/tricks?

Which trim piece did you break? And how? ... so we won't do the same thing when we replace our dead pedals.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

vwdeluxe said:


> WHAAAAAAAT??? It fit? Hmmmm, maybe I should try that one. I have the one from ECS tuning (which was also in my Eos), but it does not fit the Beetle no matter how hard I tried! :banghead: I see that the ebay listing shows that it also fits the MkVI Jetta/GTI/Golf, which is the one that I have from ECS. Maybe I am installing it wrong, but I remember not being able to get anything to line up. Can you share any installation secrets/tricks?
> 
> Which trim piece did you break? And how? ... so we won't do the same thing when we replace our dead pedals.


Well, I think I used the word fit rather loosely... :laugh:

It did fit, but after sweating, bleeding, pushing, pulling, and breaking the trim panel. Were I to do it again, I'd remove that trim panel. It will let you work much more comfortably, and give you the space you'll need to align the new pedal.

Also, the carpet shifted a bit, making the holes harder to engage with the hooks in the back of the pedal. I did manage to get the three hooks to fit into the holes, but it wasn't easy. The fit was not as nice as the OEM pedal. After a lot of pushing and pulling I finally got the to go in, and I quickly tightened the one screw to make sure they wouldn't come out. But with the footwell trim piece in place it was impossible. Once I broke it, I was able to get a screwdriver in there, align the one screw with the hole while holding the pedal in place so those three little plastic hooks wouldn't slip out.

I would have liked to know about removing the trim piece. The trim piece is part of what holds the dead pedal in place. To attach the three hooks, the one screw, and the whole side of the pedal with the trim piece all at the same time is impossible. While holding the trim panel out of the way I bent it too far in frustration and snapped it. 

What kills me is all the design effort that went into making that dead pedal so convoluted to install or replace. It's like they were trying on purpose to make it not replaceable by a customer. It's such a simple piece. 

I haven't figured out how to remove the trim panel. The hood lever is there. I'm hoping that when I get the replacement panel I will be able to figure our what holds it in place so I can replace it with a minimum sacrifice of sweat and blood.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

vwdeluxe said:


> How easy is it to remove that part of the wheel? Is it just removed with a pry tool? I want to paint mine red!


it's easy to remove that part, I've done it just sitting in my car with my fingers.


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Took Gigi on our first autocross date. She did great, I did okay. I think we are hooked.
Devils Bowl speedway in Vermont. 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

*Paint?*



VRACERW said:


> it's easy to remove that part, I've done it just sitting in my car with my fingers.


And what pray-tell did use to paint it so it would match the "piano black" (and look so nice)? Was it just a gloss black?


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

I still think this looks better then paint...


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

and my dead pedal...


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

-SEAN said:


> I still think this looks better then paint...


I agree. Unfortunately, not all R-Lines are the same. Mine didn't come with the insert. Mine came with the insert with the hole, like others.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

-SEAN said:


> and my dead pedal...


Sean,

How did your installation go? As your top picture clearly shows, the stainless dead pedal is not the same size (thinner in width). Would you mind posting or messaging me with your install procedure? Or what steps may be different from MkVI GTI and Eos models (I have the video install instructions for those).

I still have the dead pedal in the ECS tuning box and would love to put it to good use rather than collecting dust in the garage 

Thanks!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

sp33dy said:


> finally got around to install the beetle dead pedal to match the oem pedals.
> 
> I actually found the correct one that fits perfectly and uses stock location for the screw no need for the small relocation bracket. :thumbup:
> 
> also did red footwell lights but did not have time to take a picture at night.



Did anyone get the part number for this dead pedal?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

GZB said:


> And what pray-tell did use to paint it so it would match the "piano black" (and look so nice)? Was it just a gloss black?


Painted it piano black. That is the name of the color. More or less just pure black, no other shades/ tints added from what my painter told me...

And since mine is not an R line, I don't like putting badges on it saying something it is not


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Painted it piano black. That is the name of the color. More or less just pure black, no other shades/ tints added from what my painter told me...
> 
> And since mine is not an R line, I don't like putting badges on it saying something it is not


Where did you get the paint?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gommers said:


> Where did you get the paint?


I dropped off the pieces at a paint shop. Turned out perfect! And I know the guy so he always cuts me a great deal.

You should be able to get it from any automotive pair supply shop in your area...


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Did he do a clear coat or just the paint?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Clear also as far as I know...


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Badges!


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

GZB said:


> I agree. Unfortunately, not all R-Lines are the same. Mine didn't come with the insert. Mine came with the insert with the hole, like others.


mine didn't come with the steering wheel insert either...I had to source the part from Germany...why they didn't come with it standard is a mystery...just like the dead pedal...should have come with the car...I know mine isn't the exact size of the factory one but it engages in one of the three holes and is solid enough that the pedal doesn't move around without some force being applied...looks better then the stock plastic piece...


----------



## Berkay (May 3, 2012)

Turbo diffusor and muffler delete


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

LED lights for the interior.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Wrapped my wife's tdi. All her concept, not too bad for my first try.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

ZBoater said:


> LED lights for the interior.


Very nice with your Gentex mirror and radar detector mount. Clean wire management.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ordered one of these as well. Even though its a cheap chinese one, it seems to looks better than the oem one.


ZBoater said:


> Yup, I was wrong. I kept picking at it despite seeing black and found silver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also installed the traction control button from VRACERW, which is a lot nicer than the USP one, plug and play, no wire splicing, oem look.










First coat of wax ( Meguiars Tech Wax 2.0) Happy with the results


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

drevaen2 said:


> Ordered one of these as well. Even though its a cheap chinese one, it seems to looks better than the oem one.
> 
> 
> Also installed the traction control button from VRACERW, which is a lot nicer than the USP one, plug and play, no wire splicing, oem look.
> ...


Do you have a link for the traction control?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

The USP Traction Control Kit doesn't Require Splicing.... I have that kit and it was plug and play...

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Beetle-Traction-Control-Button-Kit.html


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

well in the install video, they do splice in the 12 v socket wires. By splicing, I mean using those creepy red connectors.

Maybe they change their connectors.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I don't think i used that I threw that away. As far as I remember when I did the install it was just the harness as seen in the picture. Who knows it was so long ago lol


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Gommers said:


> Do you have a link for the traction control?


There you go:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7020795-traction-control-kit


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Replaced the OEM air filter










With a K&N air filter


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

ZBoater said:


> Replaced the OEM air filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the thoughts on the K&N in a Beetle'? I've heard arguments both for and against in other cars and trucks.


----------



## pearsek (Mar 17, 2011)

*Smoke fender lens*

Hey Chris,

I saw those smoke colored front fender side marker lenses somewhere and looking to add to my whip. Do you have any info to pass along?


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

pearsek said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> I saw those smoke colored front fender side marker lenses somewhere and looking to add to my whip. Do you have any info to pass along?


I'm not Chris, but I got my clear side markers from Parts4Euro.com and I know they have smoked side markers too.

http://www.parts4euro.com/beetle-sidemarkers-corner-lights-c-1_879_1676.html


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

pearsek said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> I saw those smoke colored front fender side marker lenses somewhere and looking to add to my whip. Do you have any info to pass along?


I had mine custom tinted but you can purchase them already done


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

pearsek said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> I saw those smoke colored front fender side marker lenses somewhere and looking to add to my whip. Do you have any info to pass along?


I am also not Chris, but instead of wasting $60 on a new set, you can buy nite shade and smoke them yourself. It is stupid easy to do.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

GZB said:


> What are the thoughts on the K&N in a Beetle'? I've heard arguments both for and against in other cars and trucks.


I'm also not Chris. Thought I'd get that out of the way. 

It's ok. Engine make a little more noise, throttle seems a bit more responsive although I'm sure it a placebo effect, and it made me happy. So I'd recommend it.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will the real Chris please stand up? :wave: 



:laugh:


----------



## pearsek (Mar 17, 2011)

*smoked fender lens*

Yes, thanks for standing up! Are those smoke lenses the $60 ones the some fake Chris' talk about? Or, painted OE lenses? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Replaced a cracked interior trim panel.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Been really happy with the K&N I installed a few weeks ago. Can confirm better sounds (I hear turbo spoolage more often now which I love) and better throttle response, plus I cracked 36mpg yesterday


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

homerdash said:


> Been really happy with the K&N I installed a few weeks ago. Can confirm better sounds (I hear turbo spoolage more often now which I love) and better throttle response, plus I cracked 36mpg yesterday


Let's get a video. Help a guy out.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I got first and the wife got third today in a VW show!


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

BenandAmanda said:


> I got first and the wife got third today in a VW show!


Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Soundaktor delete










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152320852666560&l=7571865252613732732

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152320863556560&l=244293269454206744


----------



## Markbug (Jan 20, 2014)

*WHITEOUT-Official Hot Wheels 2012 VW Beetle Turbo Launch Ed*


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Markbug said:


>



NICE! is that a wrap?


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Added auto head light and in-car video recorder. Now to find out how to take that frigging cover off (just won't budge) my fogs to change the bulb to yellow globes.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

OK, found an easy way to remove the fog light covers. 
The cover slots into the outer edge by way of a tongue. It then locks onto the inboard edge through 2 pawl like hooks (one on top and other at the bottom)

Using the wheel cap hook, I pulled on each towards the center line of the bumper and they popped of easily. Then use the hook in the designated pull out receptacle to ease the whole assembly off. Assembly is the reverse order

5 minute job


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Finally looked at my window sticker and realized I have the Gen 3 210hp 2.0T motor in my '13 

For some reason I thought only '14+ R-Lines with the .:R badging on the sides/steering wheel had the 210hp version...


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

A little touch up paint...


----------



## jimaras (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr Gee said:


> Added auto head light and in-car video recorder. Now to find out how to take that frigging cover off (just won't budge) my fogs to change the bulb to yellow globes.



The auto head light requires only an new switch?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

jimaras said:


> The auto head light requires only an new switch?


no there is a module that the stock headlight harness plugs into the from there the module plugs into the new headlight switch.


----------



## jimaras (Jan 13, 2014)

VRACERW said:


> no there is a module that the stock headlight harness plugs into the from there the module plugs into the new headlight switch.


Great!! I was afraid that i had to change the mirror where most of the manufacturers have light sensors


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

jimaras said:


> Great!! I was afraid that i had to change the mirror where most of the manufacturers have light sensors


This is plug and play ... comes with a little sensor you place on the edge of the dash. I just ordered one. 

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/RFB-Automatic-Headlight-Conversion-Kit-MK4-B5-Passat-New-Beetle.html


----------



## jimaras (Jan 13, 2014)

vwdeluxe said:


> This is plug and play ... comes with a little sensor you place on the edge of the dash. I just ordered one.
> 
> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/RFB-Automatic-Headlight-Conversion-Kit-MK4-B5-Passat-New-Beetle.html


Great!! Thanks


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am going to have to get one of those too. That is one feature my HHR had that I do actually miss on the Beetle. It is also cool to see the fender dash on a RHD car!


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Installed "normal" sized rear seat headrests today. YAY!!  

Auto headlamp retrofit on its way and I'll snap a pic of my red steering wheel trim this weekend.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got the pull straps installed this afternoon... Will post pics tomorrow or monday of the gauge cluster once I have reinstalled it



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I know it's a small detail but it'll go with the rest of the interior scheme. Kind of difficult to tell from the crappy cell phone pic but it's black leather with charcoal alcantara strip down the center


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Got the pull straps installed this afternoon... Will post pics tomorrow or monday of the gauge cluster once I have reinstalled it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are awesome, where did you get these from?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Vwguy026 said:


> These are awesome, where did you get these from?



Had a really nice upholstery shop in Smyrna, Georgia make them. The shop is called JPM Coachworks. I think they're also a site sponsor here. Their main specialty seems to be in Subarus and Nissan Skylines as that's what I have seen the most pictures of but they also cater to VW GTIs. 

They were $85 for the pair.

Next step will be to do the door inserts and door armrest. Already had them redo the center armrest, shift boot, Ebrake boot and handle, and center dash gauge cluster. all were done with black G grain leather and charcoal alcantara with red stitching to match the red inserts/ stitching in the seats. 

I liked the look of the GLI and GTIs interiors with the red stitching to compliment the seats but for whatever reason Vw left it out of the Beetles...

If I ever get the money I'd love for them to rewrap the steering wheel as they can give me a thicker rim to grab onto (like the GTIs and Golf Rs) and have the red stitching and alcantara to match my other stuff.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Well I have the GTI wheel in my car and I'm looking for more red accents so I'll look into this


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Vwguy026 said:


> Well I have the GTI wheel in my car and I'm looking for more red accents so I'll look into this


Here's some pics of the other parts they did for me: http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-2012-beetle/60405-my-turbo-build-13.html


Don't be stealing all my ideas now  


The GTI wheel is certainly nice and easier to do but I really like the look of the Beetle wheel which is why I was looking for them to redo mine. It's $500 and I can have a one off custom which is close to what I would have in a GTI wheel if not more as I have paddle shifters and MDI/ stereo controls


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

That's awesome, I might have to copy a bit haha


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

This has all those controls and such as the beetle wheel too.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

A little splash of color to my wheel to compliment the red-striped Beetle mats and the pin striping on the doors, as well as the Red TDI Sport Edition badges and red and black exterior body sport stripes.


----------



## HOT-WHEELS-BEETLE (Sep 1, 2014)

*WHITEOUT-Official Hot Wheels 2012 VW Beetle Turbo Launch Ed*

ENGINE BAY BEAUTIFICATION

MORE ART PAINT ETC ON ITS WAY--THE SHROUD AND BLUE FLAMES ON IT THE FUSEBOX IN WHITE CARBON FIBER, CAPS TOO



IM PUSHING FOR THE CLEANEST ENGINE BAY IN HISTORY, PUTTING A DREMEL CLEANING BIT TO THE SEAMS AND CORNERS THIS WEEK



WIFE SAYS SHE CANT SEE ANY DIRT..I CAN..

YEA I GOT THE MOD BUG


----------



## otbiker57 (Aug 11, 2014)

Installed two slash cut chrome exhaust tips. Available at Advance Auto Parts for $10 each... Lot cheaper than the genuine VW solution.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

yesterday i installed a clutch stop from these guys http://www.burgertuning.com/clutch_stop_BMW.html. for a $10 mod it drastically improves where the clutch starts to grab and takes away the "slop" from the stock throw. damn near stalled my car not realizing it would grab as soon as i started to roll my foot.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

VRACERW said:


> yesterday i installed a clutch stop from these guys http://www.burgertuning.com/clutch_stop_BMW.html. for a $10 mod it drastically improves where the clutch starts to grab and takes away the "slop" from the stock throw. damn near stalled my car not realizing it would grab as soon as i started to roll my foot.


Hmmmmm, interesting. So this one for the BMW models works with our Beetles? I wonder if this would take care of the engagement issue I am having with my TDI/manual?

Not sure what you mean by removing the "slop" ... can you explain a bit further? Will this prematurely wear the clutch at all?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

from what i've been reading here http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64975 this will not cause any premature wear on the clutch. all it is doing when i say taking out the "slop" is that when you press the clutch in all the way there will be about an inch of travel when you pull your foot back before the clutch actually starts to grab. this takes out probably 3/4 -7/8 of that travel so when you lift your foot the grab is right there.
the one i ordered was the top plastic one (not the threaded one) and it fit like it was made for our cars.

all it takes is about 2 min to install. there is a little tiny rubber bumper on the firewall that sits inline with the clutch pedal, pop it out and push this in its place. i didnt cut the tip off like some in the thread i posted and im using all three of the rubber washers.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Took it to the body shop for a nose job...


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

ZBoater said:


> Took it to the body shop for a nose job...


:banghead:

What happened?


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

My foot slipped off the brake and I couldn't find it in time. Totally spaced out, my fault. Thankfully I was pulling out of a gas station at less than 5mph. It's my first at fault accident in 29 years of driving.


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

10458956_10152601790028260_4434881470101886927_o by mykalgrimes2000, on Flickr


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Had my 20k done last week, the dealer; Jim Ellis in Marietta; also fixed a bracket at the left rear wheel the car wash broke. Twice I have had the nightmare scenario at the wash, as in the car in front does not move off when at the end.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

ZBoater said:


> My foot slipped off the brake and I couldn't find it in time. Totally spaced out, my fault. Thankfully I was pulling out of a gas station at less than 5mph. It's my first at fault accident in 29 years of driving.


:facepalm:

I'd say I'm glad no one was hurt, but your baby got a bruised nose. I AM glad it's only minor tho. 

29 years? Good driving! :thumbup:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

-SEAN said:


> I still think this looks better then paint...


Anyone know of a source for these (the ones with the R-Line badge)? Anyone have a part number we could use to order one from the dealer?


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Got my new wheels on. Drag DR-37 with Yokahama 245/45/18 tires. I turned 32K miles today as well. I dipped the nose and hatch VW badges, painted the calipers, and began the multi step cut and buff. As soon as that is done I will replace the Fender Guitar logo badges and the pinstripe. Also VW center caps are on the way. I am deciding to stay with Chrome, Black, and Silver as the scheme for the car. Leaving the red out.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice looking beetle Jay!

Can we see some more pictures of the paint work you did to the front grille? Looks like you did some silver paint work or is that what a Fender front grille looks like? I'm curious


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Nice looking beetle Jay!
> 
> Can we see some more pictures of the paint work you did to the front grille? Looks like you did some silver paint work or is that what a Fender front grille looks like? I'm curious


Thanks! As for the front grill, I used some 1/8" flex chrome moulding to outline the opening and run the 2 "bars" The large area between the center and the sides i used my 3M metallic black wrap to cover the black plastic. I am going to order a quart of the paint for the car and pain the whole grill to match. I used the 3M metallic black vynil to make a "bra" due to all the chips i get on the highway. Unfortunatly it does not match perfectly so I didnt do the whole hood. I am thinking of black carbon fiber wrapping the whole hood. I don't think i can fix all the chips in the paint and have it come out decent. Any thoughts?


----------



## pop2tu (Sep 5, 2014)

First post here, hope I'm doing this right. A kid made a left hand turn in front of my wife.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

nose jobs seem to be the rage this month. hope everyone is ok - these things can all be fixed


----------



## pop2tu (Sep 5, 2014)

Vw can and will be fixed. Nissan will not be fixed!


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

pop2tu said:


> First post here, hope I'm doing this right. A kid made a left hand turn in front of my wife.


The saddest part about this picture is that the car is so new it doesn't even have plates yet


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

jaysz2893 said:


> Thanks! As for the front grill, I used some 1/8" flex chrome moulding to outline the opening and run the 2 "bars" The large area between the center and the sides i used my 3M metallic black wrap to cover the black plastic. I am going to order a quart of the paint for the car and pain the whole grill to match. I used the 3M metallic black vynil to make a "bra" due to all the chips i get on the highway. Unfortunatly it does not match perfectly so I didnt do the whole hood. I am thinking of black carbon fiber wrapping the whole hood. I don't think i can fix all the chips in the paint and have it come out decent. Any thoughts?


Thoughts: I think that with the chrome on the front grille, you should leave the emblems chrome for cohesiveness. As for the carbon fiber, I don't think you should cf the hood. It would be one thing if you had the cf dash which would tie it all together, but thats just my opinion. If you don't want the "line" of where a clear bra ends, you could just cover your whole hood with a clear braw wrap. I think that painting the plastic of the grille is a great idea that I might just have to steal from you :laugh:


----------



## pop2tu (Sep 5, 2014)

SAHRMB said:


> The saddest part about this picture is that the car is so new it doesn't even have plates yet


1755 miles and less than 30 days.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

SAHRMB said:


> Thoughts: I think that with the chrome on the front grille, you should leave the emblems chrome for cohesiveness. As for the carbon fiber, I don't think you should cf the hood. It would be one thing if you had the cf dash which would tie it all together, but thats just my opinion. If you don't want the "line" of where a clear bra ends, you could just cover your whole hood with a clear braw wrap. I think that painting the plastic of the grille is a great idea that I might just have to steal from you :laugh:


Thanks for the feedback. After looking at carbon fiber wrap, I am going to just fix the chips. The wrap is expensive and looks cheap. I really wish the black metallic vinyl I have matched a little better. It does not have enough blue in it. It works fine for the "bra" and the small stuff I wrapped, but it would be very noticeable of I did the whole hood. I ordered some paint and clear today for grill and touchup. I will post more when i make more progress.


----------



## pop2tu (Sep 5, 2014)

Ironic, look what shows up today. Yesterday, at the accident, dealer calls to tell me my monster mats are in.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

SAHRMB said:


> Thoughts: I think that with the chrome on the front grille, you should leave the emblems chrome for cohesiveness. As for the carbon fiber, I don't think you should cf the hood. It would be one thing if you had the cf dash which would tie it all together, but thats just my opinion. If you don't want the "line" of where a clear bra ends, you could just cover your whole hood with a clear braw wrap. I think that painting the plastic of the grille is a great idea that I might just have to steal from you :laugh:


+1


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

pop2tu said:


> Ironic, look what shows up today. Yesterday, at the accident, dealer calls to tell me my monster mats are in.


No worries, hope they make it look just like it was when new. Mine had a core support broken that had to be replaced, so it will be a couple more days. But she shall ride again looking like new!


----------



## pop2tu (Sep 5, 2014)

ZBoater said:


> No worries, hope they make it look just like it was when new. Mine had a core support broken that had to be replaced, so it will be a couple more days. But she shall ride again looking like new!


Yes she will be fixed. Wednesday I get my estimate from a VW certified body shop, so I know it will be fixed right with VW parts.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I installed clear bra on the front bumper. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop2tu (Sep 5, 2014)

vincenzo said:


> I installed clear bra on the front bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That turned out really good. Was it hard to apply?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Not too complicated. However I've had some experience installing these before. The hardest part is the lower lip area where there are a few sharp angles. For the most part though the bumper is pretty simple and flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I'd like to add this is a two piece kit. They have others that are one piece. Those are a lot harder to install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop2tu (Sep 5, 2014)

Still turned out nice. I need to do something like that after body shop is done.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Installed the now famous "cheap chinese footrest"









The "not so cheap chinese euroswitch"









Blesk T10 leds for the reading lights









And removed this part to get it painted "Piano black" like the rest of the steering trims.









All pics taken with my Samsung Galaxy S5 (Takes amazing pics for a phone)

Next step is to get the H&R sport springs installed, but I think I'll wait till next spring, since winter is coming soon here in the great white north.

I really think I'll switch to those all silver, 19 X 9, et35, Savanna wheels next year. Im not a fan of my Tornado wheels.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Traded 'er in. Got a fair trade in price ($2k more than the dealer I had just purchased it from last October offered me) and found an '09 CC 4motion. Back in a VR6, and a fresh palette to mod.


----------



## HOT-WHEELS-BEETLE (Sep 1, 2014)

*car*

NEW SPONSOR-BADGESKINS
Easy to apply and brings the theme together


ENDLESS HYDROGRAPHICS Finished engine bay with a "Silver Fire" painted radiator shroud.


HOT WHEELS Fire Extinguisher - any serious show requires one on display so i mounted the damn thing to my privacy cover


Under the extinguisher.....


HOT WHEELS SPONSORED this custom display w/blue led's behind it for a little night action...I have put diamond plate under the glass which was etched by HERSHEYZ Etching...I am still thinking about surrounding the trunk floor with diamond plate aluminum and adding more blue led's , before I add speakers and amp or tv Im not sure what they want..


Thats it for this week....working on seats possibly.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

HOT-WHEELS-BEETLE said:


> ENDLESS HYDROGRAPHICS Finished engine bay with a "Silver Fire" painted radiator shroud.


What I want to know is where did you get these hydrographics done? I went to a local shop and they said the engine cover was too complicated to do :screwy:


----------



## HOT-WHEELS-BEETLE (Sep 1, 2014)

*car*

www.endlesshydrographics.com

tell them you saw my beetle on the forums ask for mike


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

HOT-WHEELS-BEETLE said:


> www.endlesshydrographics.com
> 
> tell them you saw my beetle on the forums ask for mike


Thanks! Will do :thumbup:


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

vincenzo said:


> I installed clear bra on the front bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Swapped the OE aluminum pedals and the knock off dead pedal for the OE R line set, dead pedal feels nice and firm.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

KCXTWO said:


> Swapped the OE aluminum pedals and the knock off dead pedal for the OE R line set, dead pedal feels nice and firm.


Let us know how well they work, when your shoes are wet.


----------



## HOT-WHEELS-BEETLE (Sep 1, 2014)

*Pedals*

Like a cat on a frozen lake.....those pedals look nice but the turbo rubber nubber pedals even slip and they are supposed to be grippy..good luck


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

A stupid cyclist hit me this morning. First scratch is done......


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

emulous said:


> Let us know how well they work, when your shoes are wet.


I guess I should have posted under 'what did I learn today'. So I finally figured out how to attach a photo. The R line pedals I did in December last year. Both my wife and I have never had an issue with secure footing. We don't get much snow here, but a good rainy season. I get less lateral slide with the raised R logo than with the original pedals. They do, however, need to be polished more often as the do get scratched from sand and gravel. The dead pedal feels so much more solid than the plastic OE or the way the knock off one felt.


----------



## pop2tu (Sep 5, 2014)

drevaen2 said:


> A stupid cyclist hit me this morning. First scratch is done......


I'm sorry to hear that. I know how maddening when someone else causes first scratch or dent.


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*I called State Farm and got her insured.*

Last night I brought home a 2012 Grey Turbo. Friday I take her in for APR Stage II!


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Old Baja Guy said:


> Last night I brought home a 2012 Grey Turbo. Friday I take her in for APR Stage II!


Congrats! I see you are in Minneapolis - where are you going for the tuning?


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Further. They had a used Down-pipe on hand. I'll pull my intake off the Tiguan. I can't wait for next Friday afternoon to see how it rolls. It's already a blast to pull hard through the gears. Stage II should be grin worthy!


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Put the Beetle logo (in Spanish) on the back.


----------



## misterspanishteacher (Sep 13, 2014)

*New guy*

Happy to be on here. I have read and learned a lot about my new car, 2014 Turbo Beetle convertible! (My first car was a 1974 yellow beetle.)
So far, I have learned:

Get some 303 fabric guard to protect the top. (16 ounces is not enough if you are going to brush it on.)

Klasse sealant on its way along with more fabric guard, aerospace protectant, and some other cleaning stuff.

Despite people's like/dislike of dealerships and companies, we do love our Volkswagens.

After 6 days in my new car, the top would not go down. The dealership had it for 37 days. Corporate sent me a check for the first month's payment.

I can get lost in this site for hours. Thank you all for the community.

You can remove those damned stickers from the sun visors but it will take some work.

Almost 30 years since my first bug (used), I never thought I could get giddy about a car again. (love Turbo).


My mods have been removing the sun visor stickers, some stickers for the windows and tire valve stem caps. Not much, but good for now.


----------



## misterspanishteacher (Sep 13, 2014)

*photos*

Just learned how to post photos.


----------



## HOT-WHEELS-BEETLE (Sep 1, 2014)

*car*

You have to put that punisher logo on the hood it will bring your theme together


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the black:thumbup:


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Installed TCS delete on 2014 turbo r that firewall is a total PITA!! over three hours to finally get it through, the end result is awesome, cannot believe this is not an option, will be looking at lowering and stage 1 ECS tuning and CAI would love to have an 11 second beetle.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

ZBoater said:


> Put the Beetle logo (in Spanish) on the back.


Google searched "escarabajo" and this was the first image to pop up :laugh:


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

I installed the Auto headlamp module from USP Motorsports yesterday afternoon. For those of you that have it installed (ZBoater?), do you know if there is a way to adjust the sensitivity? I would prefer the lights to turn on a bit earlier and off a bit later. Any help is greatly appreciated.

PS: A huge thank you to ZBoater's detailed instructions and pictures! *A HUGE HELP!*


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

I had a new radio and the Vioer SmartStart GPS module installed. 

No, I haven't figured out how to adjust the lights. I too mush they'd turn on earlier.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does your smartstart remote start the motor also or gps tracking and locks only?
If so, did you have to give up a key? If not, do you have the push to start?

Thanks!


----------



## x-cube (Oct 16, 2006)

Before and After Added rear spoiler as wheel as rear roof spoiler, 19 inch rims with 225/40/19.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

looks good with the new wheels and rear spoiler...the roof spoiler is kinda iffy...


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

Chris659 said:


> Does your smartstart remote start the motor also or gps tracking and locks only?
> If so, did you have to give up a key? If not, do you have the push to start?
> 
> Thanks!


GPS only.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

x-cube said:


> Before and After Added rear spoiler as wheel as rear roof spoiler, 19 inch rims with 225/40/19.


Where did you get the roof spoiler?


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm on the fence about the roof spoiler. I kind of want something for for a spoiler, but don't want the turbo look on a 2.5l. I have seen them on ebay. 3dcarbon I think is the one manufacturer. I would love to see one on a car without the trunk lid spoiler.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Unplugged the Soundaktor, and installed CTS Intake.... you can actually hear the turbo spool up


----------



## mingamo (Sep 17, 2014)

First Post here.
2012 Beetle Turbo Base 6mt Black.

Made a stanced out RX8 feel like he wasted his money :laugh:


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

mingamo said:


> First Post here.
> 2012 Beetle Turbo Base 6mt Black.
> 
> Made a stanced out RX8 feel like he wasted his money :laugh:


Welcome to the family...:laugh:


----------



## lance link (May 27, 2012)

Finally have something to post in this thread.  Installed the euroswitch, painted the chrome trim around the directional lens black, and changed the fog light bulbs. Not sure whether I’ll go with yellow or orange bulbs. (the yellow are a bit deeper than the camera picks up)

Also, still trying to defeat the DRLs on my ’13 R-Line. Fuse, relay, and bending switch pins don’t do it on this model. Any advice would be appreciated. Will try VCDS next.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I turned off my drls via vcds. Looking good , lance!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

ZBoater said:


> I would have liked to know about removing the trim piece. The trim piece is part of what holds the dead pedal in place. To attach the three hooks, the one screw, and the whole side of the pedal with the trim piece all at the same time is impossible. While holding the trim panel out of the way I bent it too far in frustration and snapped it.
> 
> What kills me is all the design effort that went into making that dead pedal so convoluted to install or replace. It's like they were trying on purpose to make it not replaceable by a customer. It's such a simple piece.
> 
> I haven't figured out how to remove the trim panel. The hood lever is there. I'm hoping that when I get the replacement panel I will be able to figure our what holds it in place so I can replace it with a minimum sacrifice of sweat and blood.


Did anyone ever post how to remove the trim piece ZBoater broke? I ordered one of the dead pedals and don't see how to get the old one out without repeating ZBoater's experience - something I'd like to avoid. I did do a quick look back through the last couple of pages. Maybe I missed it? I will admit I'm new to modding a VW, so maybe it's a simple, "this piece just unsnaps", like the sill trim or something. 

In any event, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

GZB said:


> Did anyone ever post how to remove the trim piece ZBoater broke? I ordered one of the dead pedals and don't see how to get the old one out without repeating ZBoater's experience - something I'd like to avoid. I did do a quick look back through the last couple of pages. Maybe I missed it? I will admit I'm new to modding a VW, so maybe it's a simple, "this piece just unsnaps", like the sill trim or something.
> 
> In any event, any help would be appreciated!


Haha, I've had the dead pedal sitting in my back seat for about a month now just for this reason. I can't figure out how to get the old one out, and I'm too lazy to look it up on here :laugh:


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

I pretty much followed this DIY

http://jettagolf.blogspot.ca/2009/04/how-to-install-foot-rest-dead-pedal-for.html

The trickiest part is to remove the hood release lever. There is a "c" shaped clip holding it. The best tool to use is an "L" shaped pick tool like the second one (from the top).









One this is done, the rest is really easy. I also tried to do it without removing the kick panel, but its a pain and it doesn't work.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

GZB and SAHRMB where did you get your dead pedals????


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

there

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331267969672


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

drevaen2 said:


> I pretty much followed this DIY
> 
> http://jettagolf.blogspot.ca/2009/04...pedal-for.html
> 
> The trickiest part is to remove the hood release lever. There is a "c" shaped clip holding it. The best tool to use is an "L" shaped pick tool like the second one (from the top).


Thanks Marc! I didn't think there would be a lot to getting to it, but with the way it's put together, I didn't see how to remove it!



BUG-BITE said:


> GZB and SAHRMB where did you get your dead pedals????


Mine is one of the now famous Chinese ones. I ordered it from seller "car-888". Actually a great seller. package came quick (considering it came from China) and it was well packaged. No issues getting it at all. I plan on swapping out the stock pedal in the next day or two now that I know how to go about doing it.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, mine is the "Chinese" one too. It fits nice, but it doesn't have the same brushed aluminum look, but more a chrome look. I guess after a couple of canadian winters, it'll have ther "rusty" look


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Well autumn is certainly here... 52 degrees this morning so it's hoodie and the f***ing hatch rattle among other smaller rattles weather


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

drevaen2 said:


> there
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331267969672





GZB said:


> Mine is one of the now famous Chinese ones. I ordered it from seller "car-888". Actually a great seller. package came quick (considering it came from China) and it was well packaged. No issues getting it at all. I plan on swapping out the stock pedal in the next day or two now that I know how to go about doing it.


Thanks Guys.... this is the same that i found...This will make a nice stocking stuffer for Christmas from the wife.


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

ordered the rear view camera housing hope its gonna fit in the 2012


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

drevaen2 said:


> Yeah, mine is the "Chinese" one too. It fits nice, but it doesn't have the same brushed aluminum look, but more a chrome look. I guess after a couple of canadian winters, it'll have ther "rusty" look


A little steel wool should give them more of a brushed look making them match better...

I'll be trying that on mine before I get to the install.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

brycecube said:


> ordered the rear view camera housing hope its gonna fit in the 2012


I'd like to see how this works out. I'd like to add a backup camera, but a.) I don't have the nav unit and b.) even Garmin wants $400US for their (only) Nuvi GPS with backup camera. Plus, Garmin's option has a camera that mounts above the license plate. Options like the stock one under the trunk badge/handle would be great.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I know the "turbo S" was from the previous Beetle but the Porsche badge just looed so good when I found it! Plus it eliminated some chrome. 

new badge1 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr

20140924_185510 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

BugzLife said:


> I know the "turbo S" was from the previous Beetle but the Porsche badge just looed so good when I found it! Plus it eliminated some chrome.


If you are looking to eliminate some more chrome, you should checkout badgeskins.com! I have been too busy to post up my pictures, but it really changes the look of the car and he is a Vortexer!


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

SAHRMB said:


> If you are looking to eliminate some more chrome, you should checkout badgeskins.com! I have been too busy to post up my pictures, but it really changes the look of the car and he is a Vortexer!


Im always lookin for a way to eliminate chrome. Some of my friends keep throwing "plasti-dip" at me and I just cant bring myself to do that. Id like to find other alternatives cuz these things were not cheap! Thanx!


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I own a sign shop so I was able to find some high temp transparent vinyl. Works good.....so far!

unnamed by vwbugzlife, on Flickr


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

BUG-BITE said:


> Unplugged the Soundaktor, and installed CTS Intake.... you can actually hear the turbo spool up


With your intake, do you still have access to the brake reservoir?


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

*Not so easy...*

Ok. So I finally got some time to replace the dead pedal. Did I get it replaced? Yes. Was it as advertised easy? No. Here's the play by play. 

First, remove the clip holding the hood release lever. Nope. On a 2014 they used a different design. So I popped THE COVER off the screw under the lever only to find a plastic screw that needs a small flat screwdriver. Then popped out the square socket the screw went into. Frustration #1 resolved. 

Next, I pulled the sill plate loose to free up the kick panel. My thought was maybe I could pull it loose enough to get to the screw that held the dead pedal in place. I pulled the end loose enough to give me enough room to pull the whole kick panel off OVER the hood release lever. Not what I really intended, but so much the better. Or so I thought. Progress is being made. 

At this point I figured I should go ahead and replace the pedal. The old one came off easy enough. The new one didn't go on as easy. The carpet shifted a bit so I had to fight that while at the same time trying to slide the new pedal down so it was engaged on its prongs far enough to realign the screw hole. Oh, and not let it shift again until I got the screw back in. Frustration #2 mostly resolved. (One of the three prongs broke off during this process.)

Now to put the kick panel back in. Frustration #3 coming. I couldn't get it to slide back over the hood release lever. I tried removing the hood release mechanism to see if I could remove the handle. Nope. New design and that won't happen. So I reattached it and pulled the sill plate loose some more to give me more room. After wrestling with that for a while I finaly got it back in place. Now the square socket for the screw. Pulling the hood release lever out of the way, I had to use a pair of needle-nosed pliers to get enough pressure to put that back in place. Next the screw. Oh yeah. It's plastic and you have to push it in THEN screw it into place, all while holding the hood release lever out of the way AND trying to work behind it. Frustration #4. (Taping the screw to the screwdriver only made the frustration worse as it didn't work because you have to PUSH the screw in first which is hard to do on the end of a screwdriver.)

Finally, just pop the sill plate back on. After pushing that back in place about 3-4 times, only for it to continue to be loose, I pulled it off gain to see why it wasn't locking in place. Did anyone know that there's SUPPOSED to be little pegs or something on the back of the sill plate that are in little slots? That's why it wasn't locking in place - these little pegs, clips or whatever they are suppsed to be, all fell out of their slots and were gone. Frustration #5. So I put it back in place as best as it will go. It's in place and it won't go anywhere, but it will pull up in the middle because nothing is holding it in place. So when I get the oil changed the dealer will be fixing that for me too. 

Did I mention the SPRING FED hood release cable also came loose? Frustration #6...

Now you're probably thinking what a non-mechanical creaton I must be. Actually I'm very mechanically inclined. This just wasn't the 20 minute project it should have been. I'm missing a major part of my ass thanks to being chewed on by Murphy's Law. Total time? About an hour, +/-, in a 90 degree garage. Was it "fun"? Define "fun".

So if you have a '14 or newer model, before you consider doing this, beware of what you may find...

But it does look oh so nice when done!

UPDATE: 
(next morning) After giving it some thought, not even VW could make the sill trim that complicated to attach. I realized that the pins or whatever that are supposed to sit in the slots on the back of the trim plate were the metal clips still in the sill. I just went back out, pulled the clips from the sill and slid them back in place on the back of the sill trim piece. What threw me when I pulled this piece off was that it was my understanding that this piece should just unclip from the sill so it could easily be snapped back in place. You know, the way most trim pieces should. In my case, being new to VW's, when I pulled it off, ALL the clips came off the back of the trim piece and stayed in the sill so I thought that's the way it should be, rather than thinking ALL of the clips didn't do as they should have. Why they all pulled out of the trim piece rather than the sill like they should have is still a mystery. But in any event, watch those clips when you pull off the sill trim piece! Now that I figured that out, it was a very simple 5 minute task to reattach it the way it's supposed to be. And all is good again in my Bug-land!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

KCXTWO said:


> With your intake, do you still have access to the brake reservoir?



I thought a pic would best describe it....The intake hovers over top about 1/2 to 3/8 inch.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

BUG-BITE said:


> I thought a pic would best describe it....The intake hovers over top about 1/2 to 3/8 inch.


Thanks for the update and the photo!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

For some reason today everyone was trying to race me... This morning a new BMW 135ci and this afternoon a hopped up V6 accord

Beetle- 2
Others- 0


:wave:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Chris659 said:


> For some reason today everyone was trying to race me... This morning a new BMW 135ci and this afternoon a hopped up V6 accord
> 
> Beetle- 2
> Others- 0
> ...


Had the same thing happen to me Monday morning on the way to work. A Chevy Cruze tried to race me on an interstate. I literally looked over at the guy, at 70mph, and said, "Really?" His look was PRICELESS!!!!

HaHaHaHaHaHa.... I laughed the rest of the way to work.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

BugzLife said:


> I know the "turbo S" was from the previous Beetle but the Porsche badge just looed so good when I found it! Plus it eliminated some chrome.
> 
> new badge1 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr
> 
> 20140924_185510 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr


That looks awesome! I used that same Porsche "turbo" script badge (in chrome) with a red "S" on the rear of my 2002 VW New Beetle Turbo S. Such a great look over the stock VW badge and a nod to its bigger brother.

*Now I think you need to contact Dennis at www.badgeskins.com for a set of black VW emblem skins to complete the look.*

Here are the decals he made for my Beetle:


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Looks Great


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> For some reason today everyone was trying to race me... This morning a new BMW 135ci and this afternoon a hopped up V6 accord
> 
> Beetle- 2
> Others- 0
> ...


 It must have been sumthin' in the air cuz I sent , what appeared to be, a lancer evo back to the dealership when he decided to jump....from behind. Unless it just had an expensive dress up kit to look like an EVO, it was sportin' badges and everything. So needless to say, I ruined some college kids day! :beer:


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Couple of videos from SCCA Solo this last weekend


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Initial test fit on my roof racks they dont sell kits and the thule adapters have been discontinued so i made my own. 










I will post more once i am 100% finished with them.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

BugzLife said:


> I know the "turbo S" was from the previous Beetle but the Porsche badge just looed so good when I found it! Plus it eliminated some chrome.





SAHRMB said:


> If you are looking to eliminate some more chrome, you should checkout badgeskins.com! I have been too busy to post up my pictures, but it really changes the look of the car and he is a Vortexer!





vwdeluxe said:


> That looks awesome! I used that same Porsche "turbo" script badge (in chrome) with a red "S" on the rear of my 2002 VW New Beetle Turbo S. Such a great look over the stock VW badge and a nod to its bigger brother.
> 
> *Now I think you need to contact Dennis at www.badgeskins.com for a set of black VW emblem skins to complete the look.*


Ha, I already beat you to it! Look at the first post after his :laugh:


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Today was "wax on. wax off" day. Still used Meguiars Tech Wax 2.0 on top of Meguiars Ultimate compound. Good thing I had their G220 polisher, results are quite good. Car is only 4500 miles, so the paint had very few swirls.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Pretty red. I considered red when I got mine in April. Decided to go with Reef Blue Metallic. I like the Turbo stripe. I had a custom one done and put it on after cleaning mine up last weekend.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Sp33dy, the wheels look great! Also good job on the roof rack


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks man, i been doing things to the car i just do not like to post on the beetle forum anymore. Sick and tired of reading a certain username's bull**** :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

New wheels/ tires, small pinstripe, and relocated Fender badge to the hatch. Have VW center caps on the way. Will post better pics soon. Found that HVAC blower only works on high... need to fix that.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

more than likely your blower resistor is acting up. Is by the blower unit on the passenger side under the glove compartment. :thumbup:



jaysz2893 said:


> New wheels/ tires, small pinstripe, and relocated Fender badge to the hatch. Have VW center caps on the way. Will post better pics soon. Found that HVAC blower only works on high... need to fix that.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> more than likely your blower resistor is acting up. Is by the blower unit on the passenger side under the glove compartment.


Thanks! Is what I figured it was, but could not find where it was. Have to pull out the glovebox?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

jaysz2893 said:


> Thanks! Is what I figured it was, but could not find where it was. Have to pull out the glovebox?


shouldnt have to. If you look under the glove box and remove the foam cover the blower should be right in front of you. Remove the t15 torx and replace the resistor plug everything back. :thumbup:


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> shouldnt have to. If you look under the glove box and remove the foam cover the blower should be right in front of you. Remove the t15 torx and replace the resistor plug everything back.


Awesome! Thanks a million


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

not a problem if you have problems finding the part lmk. Ill get you the part number and maybe even a discount :thumbup:


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

jaysz2893 
Are those Drag DR37s? Look like 18s...very nice, thinking about those for my red 14 vert
thinking 235/45 rubber. Do you happen to know what the offset is for that wheel? using stock lug nuts? center caps swap?
Thanks in advance
Harry


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

DieslBug said:


> jaysz2893
> Are those Drag DR37s? Look like 18s...very nice, thinking about those for my red 14 vert
> thinking 235/45 rubber. Do you happen to know what the offset is for that wheel? using stock lug nuts? center caps swap?
> Thanks in advance
> Harry


Thanks for the compliment! Good eye! They are Drag DR37s, in 18". The add said ET35. They seem to be more flush with the fenders. I am running 245/45 tires. I got them from Discount Tire online. The center caps are dome decals from ebay, and the lugs came with the wheels. I added the chrome around the edge. They are all black orginally.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I love the black on black!


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

BenandAmanda said:


> I love the black on black!


Thanks! I love the Fender Editions, but IMHO they had too much chrome. From the time I wanted a 2013 beetle, I knew i wanted a black one. The fender happened to be the only 5 speed my dealer had, and I loved the dash and sound system. I didn't care much for all the chrome and the disc wheels. After a lot of playing with different colors and stipe and such, I finally feel it is the way I wanted my beetle to be. Now all I want to get is a decent CAI for a 2.5, and maybe a turbo beetle muffler and rear valence. I would really like a dual center mount exhaust that is more like the MK1 beetle.


----------



## lance link (May 27, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Good eye! They are Drag DR37s, in 18". The add said ET35. They seem to be more flush with the fenders. I am running 245/45 tires. I got them from Discount Tire online. The center caps are dome decals from ebay, and the lugs came with the wheels. I added the chrome around the edge. They are all black orginally.



love it. Looks great! I've been considering black rims for my black beetle. Please post more pics when you get a chance! (lots)


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

jaysz2893 said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Good eye! They are Drag DR37s, in 18". The add said ET35. They seem to be more flush with the fenders. I am running 245/45 tires. I got them from Discount Tire online. The center caps are dome decals from ebay, and the lugs came with the wheels. I added the chrome around the edge. They are all black orginally.


The chrome edge is a nice touch...not as obvious as the machined lip.
Nice alignment with the fenders and tire fills the gap giving it a lowered look :thumbup:...assuming you have not lowered your car.
Wheels priced with lugs? Didn't notice any mention of lugs.
Thanks
Harry


----------



## lance link (May 27, 2012)

DieslBug said:


> The chrome edge is a nice touch...not as obvious as the machined lip.
> Nice alignment with the fenders and tire fills the gap giving it a lowered look :thumbup:...assuming you have not lowered your car.


He is lowered on H&R Sports.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

yep, as lance said - H&R sports. the lugs were like $40 extra? I think. I wanted chrome ones as the stock ones would have been ugly. The chrome on the wheel is 1/8" self stick. It fit between the tire and the lip. It is the subtle touch I wanted. I want to bring the rear of the car down about 1/2" anyone got suggestions?


----------



## lance link (May 27, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> I added the chrome around the edge. They are all black orginally.


jaysz, can you say more about this. The pics on DirectTire actually show a wider chome machined lip. They have two black finishes: gloss black machined lip and flat black machined face and chrome. Did you buy "glass black machined lip" and paint the lip with chrome/silver paint? Also, since you mentioned this 35 et, this means you got the 18x8.5's? thanks...


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

jaysz2893 said:


> yep, as lance said - H&R sports. the lugs were like $40 extra? I think. I wanted chrome ones as the stock ones would have been ugly. The chrome on the wheel is 1/8" self stick. It fit between the tire and the lip. It is the subtle touch I wanted. I want to bring the rear of the car down about 1/2" anyone got suggestions?


I haven't installed my H&R Sports yet but like you I want an extra 1/2" or so drop in the rear to level the car out. So with that being said I contacted ESE Tuning back in June as they carry a full line of replacement parts for the Solo Werks coilover kits - including the _adjustable_ rear spring perches. Dave at ESE confirmed that the Sports have a 60mm opening at the bottom of the spring to sit inside the perch so that perch should work.

So, in theory anyway, we can purchase the Solo Werks rear spring perches and install those with the H&R Sports to enable us to adjust the drop a little more over and above the drop the coils give to level out the car. Those perches run about $43/each.

http://www.esetuning.com/Solo-Werks-Solo-S1-Rear-Spring-Perch-Assembly-p/s1vw006-26.htm


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

lance link said:


> jaysz, can you say more about this. The pics on DirectTire actually show a wider chome machined lip. They have two black finishes: gloss black machined lip and flat black machined face and chrome. Did you buy "glass black machined lip" and paint the lip with chrome/silver paint? Also, since you mentioned this 35 et, this means you got the 18x8.5's? thanks...


I got the flat / matte black. 18x8.5 and I just looked at dtd and they are gone. Hmmm. I didn't want to have to paint them, so I went with the all black. I think other places sell the drag brand.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

RFROSS said:


> I haven't installed my H&R Sports yet but like you I want an extra 1/2" or so drop in the rear to level the car out. So with that being said I contacted ESE Tuning back in June as they carry a full line of replacement parts for the Solo Werks coilover kits - including the _adjustable_ rear spring perches. Dave at ESE confirmed that the Super Sports have a 60mm opening at the bottom of the spring to sit inside the perch so that perch should work.
> 
> So, in theory anyway, we can purchase the Solo Werks rear spring perches and install those with the H&R Sports to enable us to adjust the drop a little more over and above the drop the coils give to level out the car. Those perches run about $43/each.
> 
> http://www.esetuning.com/Solo-Werks-Solo-S1-Rear-Spring-Perch-Assembly-p/s1vw006-26.htm


Awesome, I may have to order a set. I was thinking of trimming the top coil like I did on my Camaro, but I really don't want a trimmed spring on my daily driver. Thanks for the info and I hope it works for you too.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

jaysz2893 said:


> Awesome, I may have to order a set. I was thinking of trimming the top coil like I did on my Camaro, but I really don't want a trimmed spring on my daily driver. Thanks for the info and I hope it works for you too.


If it works it could be the ideal fix. Could even be a good fix for guys that just want to level the rear on their stock suspension if the stock springs will fit the adjustable perches.

I'm about ready to put my car in storage for the winter so I won't get the springs on until the spring so if you do try this please post up the results!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

the perch idea will not work... if you put a perch under your spring (even at its lowest setting) you are adding inches between the spring and rear control arm hence making the car look higher. The only way it would work is if you use the solo works rear springs as well (which are 2 inches shorter than a lowering spring) then you will get to adjust the drop on the rear. I thought of this months ago when my spm springs did not drop the rear as much as i wanted it to. I used my old FK rear perches and springs in the rear of the car. Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

sp33dy said:


> the perch idea will not work... if you put a perch under your spring (even at its lowest setting) you are adding inches between the spring and rear control arm hence making the car look higher. The only way it would work is if you use the solo works rear springs as well (which are 2 inches shorter than a lowering spring) then you will get to adjust the drop on the rear. I thought of this months ago when my spm springs did not drop the rear as much as i wanted it to. I used my old FK rear perches and springs in the rear of the car. Hope this helps


I was wondering that. I was looking at the rear springs this morning. I may just do the old slice off small pieces method


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I would suggest against that since your springs are linear rate and the ends of the springs contract more than the middle whereas if you "slice" the springs they will not sit properly either on top or bottom. If you have access to a shop you can use a spring compressor and heat them up on the middle area and compress while hot see if that settles the spring a bit more. 

Hope it works out for you bud :thumbup:


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

First since purchase. TINTED :thumbup:


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

H&R Super Sports, ordered...


----------



## mingamo (Sep 17, 2014)

Just timed some acceleration runs in mexico...

I compared to some GTI videos from 40-100 and i think my car (2012 6mt) is faster. The gearing in 3rd gear is actually very fast for not feeling that fast. Its like 1st and second are perfect and 3rd kind of drops to 4.5k and feels slow but the power band is flat and just pulls it along to 80 at an alarming rate. I thought for a while that i would be modding a car with bad gearing but now im super happy.

Quick question for 6mt guys, with the dreaded rev hang, and accelerating hard, i find that shifts slip back into rpms and i cringe every time. I either shift fast and slip or shift like grandma and lose tons of speed.


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

This weekend at Texas World Speedway with NASA. Started in HPDE2 and moved to HPDE3 on Sunday, weather was pretty much rainy all weekend long. Here are a couple of sessions in the Bug, one Saturday HPDE2 and Sunday HPDE3.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lowered it with some H&R Super Sports. eace:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

shovelhead84 said:


> Lowered it with some H&R Super Sports. eace:


Pics? opcorn:


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

shovelhead84 said:


> Lowered it with some H&R Super Sports. eace:





FLMKVDUB said:


> Pics? opcorn:





















On a side note for the installation. This would have been the third install on a VAG requiring a spindle spreader tool. The need for this tool is annoying but understandable. However, the cost for one is unjustified. So, I picked up a 3/8" allen socket and hit it with the grinder. Ground it to a 6mm width and rounded the edges. It worked great. $3.50 at the local parts store. :thumbup: I will probably clean it up a bit more and add a small plateau on the high point so it "locks" into place a bit.



















And a bonus pics just because...
VW, we do it as a family!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Had the 30k service done then took it to Volks Wurks to have the transmission flushed and the USP Motorsports DSG billet filter housing installed

Drives much smoother now! Like new again :heart:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

shovelhead84 said:


>


Looks good :thumbup:

I just picked up a new beetle classic and I'm going to swap my koni sports/tein springs over from my gti. Should be about a 2.5" drop.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Finished lowering it
















Ordered portawalls last night too.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

added a trailer hitch from etrailers the other day, had to take it to the shop as we needed an air gun to spin off the existing bolts, took all of ten minutes to mount


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

added an rns510 so i can get the rear view camera :screwy::screwy::screwy::vampire::wave:


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Chrisho said:


> added a trailer hitch from etrailers the other day, had to take it to the shop as we needed an air gun to spin off the existing bolts, took all of ten minutes to mount


Awesome! I need to do that. What model? Any pics? Straightforward install? Post here please, or PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

I changed out the rear springs from H&R Sports to Super Sports...Oh, and repainted the faces of my rims.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

So what's the deal with these euro headlight switches? How does the functionality differ from the stock US switches? And are they as easy to replace as ECSTuning install instructions leads you to believe?


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

GZB said:


> So what's the deal with these euro headlight switches? How does the functionality differ from the stock US switches? And are they as easy to replace as ECSTuning install instructions leads you to believe?


Here you go....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mdm9C6GZVE

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c1sAwf5AhM

Make sure you hang on to the wire connector coming from the dash, It's a bit short.

Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy!!!!


----------



## savedbydave (Aug 11, 2013)

I took advantage of the APR fall sale to get a stage 1 tune for my beetle turbo! I'm very pleased with it. However I am not pleased that mother nature is going to throw snow at Minnesota on Friday. 

I guess I won't have much time to enjoy it before I switch over to winter tires!


----------



## chukieboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Got rid of the chrome rings around the wheels


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

Larger Diameter Exhaust Tips

APR Stage 1+2 Filter

2,5" Downpipe

REVO Remap tommorow!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Something off of this car will soon be on my car 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*New WHeels*

*New Wheels came in so a few quick pics..
*


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

You guys need these:

http://www.parts4euro.com/depo-clear-front-turn-signals-for-new-beetle-p-2455.html


http://www.vwvortex.com/news/afterm...-com-releases-clear-side-markers-2013-beetle/


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

New rear TDI decal/overlay! Awesome fit and easy installation. Picked them up from Dennis at badgeskins.com!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Pulled off the moon caps and did a test run color matching the emblems to the interior. It turned out really good so I'm going to finish the other three tomorrow while the weather is warm.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice touch on the color matching! :thumbup:


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Pulled off the moon caps and did a test run color matching the emblems to the interior. It turned out really good so I'm going to finish the other three tomorrow while the weather is warm.
> 
> Great beard!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

VMRWheels said:


> Very nice touch on the color matching! :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:



BenandAmanda said:


> Great beard!:thumbup::thumbup:


Haha thanks for noticing! :beer::beer:

Here they are back on the car, not sure how I feel about it yet but I think once I get the white walls installed it might look better.


----------



## savedbydave (Aug 11, 2013)

I had the day off from work for Veteran's day so I put my winter wheels/tires on my beetle

One week ago:










To this today:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dam I really should put my winter wheels on

posted via tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Dam I really should put my winter wheels on
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Putting mine on this week


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Putting mine on this week


Winter mode beetle shoot?

posted via tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

mine will be going on either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Something off of this car will soon be on my car
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Dropped it off for paint this morning! Hope to have it installed by the end of the weekend 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Dropped it off for paint this morning! Hope to have it installed by the end of the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


GSR spoiler!!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe...


Some bad news though, I just got a picture from the painter... After unwrapping it it has a few pieces broken off 

When I ordered it I was told it was the only one in the system so hope that wasn't true. Was trying to have it done for Fixx Fest on the 22nd


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Removed the K&N air filter and went back to stock. I noticed a distinct drop in MPG (~3-4) and some rough shifts, as in it would downshift too far and the RPMs would jump crazy. 

Since I put the stock filter back in, it seems to shift smoother and seems to have better acceleration. Time will tell on the MPGs. I only hope it didn't mess up the MAF!


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

GZB said:


> Removed the K&N air filter and went back to stock. I noticed a distinct drop in MPG (~3-4) and some rough shifts, as in it would downshift too far and the RPMs would jump crazy.
> 
> Since I put the stock filter back in, it seems to shift smoother and seems to have better acceleration. Time will tell on the MPGs. I only hope it didn't mess up the MAF!


DSG? I have a manual R-Line and the K&N was a great purchase. Definitely had better throttle response after install, and I haven't noticed any mileage difference. Still trying to crack 37mpg reported on a 50 mile highway drive I make a few times a week, 36.5mpg is my best so far.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes. DSG. I got 35-37MPG on stock air filter on the highway at 72-73mph. With the K&N I got about 32mpg only driving about 60mph. In town it went from about 29-30mpg on stock to 25-27mpg in the K&N air filter.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I









The xenon lamps I got used arrived today and I installed clear Lamin-X film on them so I can fit them tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

vincenzo said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OEM?


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

No. OEM ones are way too expensive. These are Winpower ones. I'm not one to buy aftermarket lights normally but these look awfully close to OEM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vincenzo said:


> No. OEM ones are way too expensive. These are Winpower ones. I'm not one to buy aftermarket lights normally but these look awfully close to OEM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those do look good, but they are still a little pricey IMO. From what I've seen, the reviews have been good though. I'm considering doing a mini h1 bi-xenon retrofit from TRS. It costs around $300. You have to remove the lenses but everything else is plug n play.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I got them slightly used which helped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

savedbydave said:


> I had the day off from work for Veteran's day so I put my winter wheels/tires on my beetle


Oh hey, another Minnesnowtan! :wave:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Test fit the new spoiler today! Since the corner broke during shipping he had to remake the tip. I would've preferred to swap it for a new one but I wanna rock it this coming weekend at Fixx Fest and another one won't be available for 2-3 weeks. 

Can't wait to see it painted and installed! 




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vincenzo said:


> I got them slightly used which helped.


Post some pics when you get them installed :thumbup:



Chris659 said:


> Test fit the new spoiler today! Since the corner broke during shipping he had to remake the tip. I would've preferred to swap it for a new one but I wanna rock it this coming weekend at Fixx Fest and another one won't be available for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Can't wait to see it painted and installed!


Looks good man, in for finished pics!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Picked up a used air ride setup today. Slam XL fronts w/dorbritz swaybar brackets and airhouse II rears with dorbritz D-cups.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Test fit the new spoiler today! Since the corner broke during shipping he had to remake the tip. I would've preferred to swap it for a new one but I wanna rock it this coming weekend at Fixx Fest and another one won't be available for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Can't wait to see it painted and installed!
> 
> ...




WOW, That looks Awesome! We need some side shots!!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Vwguy026 said:


> WOW, That looks Awesome! We need some side shots!!



Thanks! Here's the only other shot I have of it until I get it back painted. 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Also been working on finishing my subwoofer enclosure. Been an ongoing project for the last year off/on. Never built one before so it's taking longer plus there's alot of paint work so I'm trying to make it smooth/flawless. As long as tonight's sanding session goes well i should be able to have it painted along with the spoiler and have it installed before the show


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I had a chance to install the Winpower headlights however I've been trying to figure out why it's constantly on high beams when I switch them on. I can flash them when off but it seems like I don't get low when turned on. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

VRACERW said:


> put my car up on the dyno tonight, it was a mustang dyno- sorry no print out
> 
> modshack intake and spm catback put out 181whp. after i tune on sunday im going to run it again to see what uni stg1+ can do.


well i went back to the dyno today and after having the uni stg 1+ for 4 months now it only put down 202hp and 214tq. was wishing for a little bit more but its 21hp more than the previous "stock" form.

also had a chance to meet the Dr and shoot the breeze with him for a while :thumbup:


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Switched to winter mode.... god it's so ugly now

Tires are Nokian Nordman5 (studded) on my old Jetta TDI 16" wheels. Also put on some Rallyarmor musflaps on the front only.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

ugh- I was so sad when I looked back at my Bug after I swapped the stock wheels on for winter duty. Looks really plain to me now.


----------



## Diego.S (Dec 27, 2013)

*The Beetle (BRAZIL)*

Hi guys, I am from Brazil, I live in São Paulo.

Today I changed the wheels and this week I will install the H&R Cup Kit 

I hope that you like!!


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

GZB said:


> Yes. DSG. I got 35-37MPG on stock air filter on the highway at 72-73mph. With the K&N I got about 32mpg only driving about 60mph. In town it went from about 29-30mpg on stock to 25-27mpg in the K&N air filter.


You're from Michigan, when did you install K&N and when did it start getting in the 30s temperature-wise up there?

I'm in DC area and have had the K&N installed since like May, and until the past 7 days haven't seen temperature below low 40s. Now that it's cold, I'm noticing a decrease in mileage about the same as you're describing, but I think there's a little more power too


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Diego.S said:


> Hi guys, I am from Brazil, I live in São Paulo.
> 
> Today I changed the wheels and this week I will install the H&R Cup Kit
> 
> I hope that you like!!


thats one awesome looking bug!!


----------



## savedbydave (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been doing the MPG watch lately too since switching over to my winter wheels. I think I need to up the tire pressure a bit.

My biggest hit to MPG is always how bad Minnesotans drive once winter hits. Given that it happens every year, you would think people would remember how to drive in bad weather!


SAHRMB said:


> Oh hey, another Minnesnowtan! :wave:


Howdy, a fellow Minnefrozen! Apple Valley here.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got up this morning to ice on the hood and roof so I had to wait a lil bit till it warmed up to start getting it ready for Fixx Fest. Thankfully it's central Florida so it warmed up quickly.

Washed, clay barred, compounded, waxed, buffed, finished with a quick hand polish. Tomorrow night I'll touch up anything needed then do the interior and under hood so I can be ready to head out early Saturday morning.

The paint turned out on the spoiler! My painter got a little backed up so he didn't have time to finish the speaker box but will get it next week.



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

The paint looks slightly darker in this picture than the body but is the same color as the bumper. I guess metal vs other surfaces coat differently. The gas lid is the same way.




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Also got the new chrome center caps from Meister Werks in late this evening. I already put them on but too dark to get any photos today. Loved the way they turned out except for the fact that I ordered them 1 or 2mm too small so there is a slight gap showing the grey cap base underneath when you get up close to them.*When it comes time for the next replacements I'll know to order them slightly bigger. Not the companies fault at all though.*
They were nice enough to advance the shipping at no extra charge to ensure I got them before the weekend.*


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Also had my Porsche oil and coolant cap logos painted red to match all of the other red accents under the hood. The oil was yellow and coolant blue

I'm not OCD in the slightest :laugh:



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Chris, you always have me drooling over your car. 
Someday when I grow up, I want my car to be just like yours


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Please someone make a copy of this spoiler, I'ts almost 1k$ painted here in the North...it's made of gold.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Got my German plate today.. Horace the Hate Bug was Herbie's arch nemesis in a love bug movie. Horace was an all black beetle.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Friend of mine snapped this on the way to a car show


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Also had my Porsche oil and coolant cap logos painted red to match all of the other red accents under the hood. The oil was yellow and coolant blue
> 
> I'm not OCD in the slightest :laugh:
> 
> ...


What do they use to paint the symbols, pinstripe paint? Gotta have a steady hand for it to come out that good! The spoiler turned out nice too :thumbup:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

I picked up a bead breaker from harbor freight and installed two of my portawalls this evening after a local shop couldn't get them mounted for me. Was surprised how easy it actually was to install. 

Started by washing the wheels to remove all dirt, brake dust and tire shine residue.









Than put together the bead breaker from harbor freight.









Removed the valve stem core to deflate the tire and popped the bead loose.

















Wiped down the inner bead of the wheel and tire with degreaser to remove dirt and grease before scuffing up the inner bead of the wheel with 80 grit sandpaper.









Layed the portawall on the tire and seated it evenly around the bead of the wheel.









Inflated the tire while tapping on the portawall to keep it even until the bead popped into place. Let the air back out and tapped it a little more to even it out all the way around before reinstalling the valve stem core and inflating the tire to 40 psi.









So far the tire has held its pressure and after a test drive, they are still in place!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

FLMKVDUB said:


> What do they use to paint the symbols, pinstripe paint? Gotta have a steady hand for it to come out that good! The spoiler turned out nice too :thumbup:


I know he used standard automotive paint but not exactly sure how he did the rest. I know he didn't brush it on. Think he applied paint to something then used it like a stamp onto the logo. Hes really creative. He's done all my paint work and smoked out the lights for me.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

SAHRMB said:


> Chris, you always have me drooling over your car.
> Someday when I grow up, I want my car to be just like yours


Thanks 




drevaen2 said:


> Please someone make a copy of this spoiler, I'ts almost 1k$ painted here in the North...it's made of gold.


Lol I had someone tell me the exact same thing at Fixx Fest today... That seems to be the standard price around here also, but believe me I didn't pay that for it. Nor would I pay that much for it. All in who you know 
I'm a cheapo, I don't pay retail


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Tried on some Golf E35 rims with Hankook RS3s on them. Superb


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Changed the DRL/parking bulbs in the stock halogens to yellow with these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALO-SOLARI...Parts_Accessories&hash=item20f0b354c2&vxp=mtr

DRL only:

















Headlight (7000k bulb) on with yellow parking light:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Finished installing the portawalls, had to go back and reseat everything again just to make sure. I left the chrome beauty rings off for now but might throw them back on to see how it looks.


----------



## YourHero (Jan 12, 2014)

Very classy, FLMKVDUB!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Very sharp.

I like the trim rings personally. But they might break up that nice, clean white look.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

hisbabyf said:


> Tried on some Golf E35 rims with Hankook RS3s on them. Superb


They add a bit of aggression to the Beetle, turned out pretty well!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

YourHero said:


> Very classy, FLMKVDUB!


Thanks!


Obnoxiousblue said:


> Very sharp.
> 
> I like the trim rings personally. But they might break up that nice, clean white look.


Thanks, I threw them on today and it gives it more of a retro look vs the clean all white look. 



















Not sure which one I like better yet, but for now I left them off.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks, I threw them on today and it gives it more of a retro look vs the clean all white look.
> 
> ...


*Looks very nice*


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks, I threw them on today and it gives it more of a retro look vs the clean all white look.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: for no rings.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks, I threw them on today and it gives it more of a retro look vs the clean all white look.
> 
> ...


I vote trim rings on.

Side note 1: Hey *Verebs1*; I like how you used the camera icon rather than including the actual photos again. :thumbup:

Side note 2: I've been a Turbo/R-Line lover since this car came out, but the more pics I see of the Classic, the more I like it. Too bad it only comes with the auto transmission.


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I vote trim rings on.
> 
> Side note 1: Hey *Verebs1*; I like how you used the camera icon rather than including the actual photos again. :thumbup:
> 
> Side note 2: I've been a Turbo/R-Line lover since this car came out, but the more pics I see of the Classic, the more I like it. Too bad it only comes with the auto transmission.


Yeah it bugs me when people quote a post with a bunch of pictures and makes the page super long for no reason lol


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

superbeetleboy said:


> *Looks very nice*


Thanks man!



Verebs1 said:


> :thumbup: for no rings.





silverspeedbuggy said:


> I vote trim rings on.


Pretty much where I stand lol

Here's another pic for good measure...


----------



## brycecube (Jul 16, 2012)

added a rns510 and a rear view camera :vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Was featured on the December issue of a local motoring magazine!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

hisbabyf said:


> Was featured on the December issue of a local motoring magazine!


How did you get that? I'm just curious how certain cars make it into magazines, 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

hisbabyf said:


> Was featured on the December issue of a local motoring magazine!


Nice, congrats man!


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

drtechy said:


> How did you get that? I'm just curious how certain cars make it into magazines,
> 
> posted via tapatalk


The photographer happened to take notice when I was out for meets and contacted me through a friend, I guess it is because this style is not very popular here, and its pretty different from the bbk, big rims style



FLMKVDUB said:


> Nice, congrats man!


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing much to take pictures of but I finally got around to putting the inner hatch door panel back on after installing the new spoiler a week or so ago. Before I did I used more of Hushmat's Quiet Tape everywhere plastic meets metal or other plastic. Did this to all four pieces of trim and also taped down a few of the plastic modules and wires in the hatch door. 

Instantly noticed a difference as I tend to hear more hatch area noise due to riding without the rear deck behind thhe back seat. I've also got alot of rattle and vibration at idle and reverse after adding a PowerFlex dogbone bushing. Was told it would go away after a few hundred to thousand miles but no such luck. Drives my wife CRAZY

Also downloaded a firmware update to my Alpine radio to allow it to work with my iPhone 6+. It now gives me the option of using Siri voice commands by pressing a button on the radio for 2 secs. Thought that was pretty neat. I just hope they announce at CES that they're going to offer an Apple CarPlay update. Even if I have to pay for it it'll be worth it. It is the slickest phone interface I have seen yet. Doubt they will as I asked both the local Alpine rep and their tech support and neither think it will happen  One can hope though


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm not so sure about the stacked badges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> Nothing much to take pictures of but I finally got around to putting the inner hatch door panel back on after installing the new spoiler a week or so ago. Before I did I used more of Hushmat's Quiet Tape everywhere plastic meets metal or other plastic. Did this to all four pieces of trim and also taped down a few of the plastic modules and wires in the hatch door.
> 
> Instantly noticed a difference as I tend to hear more hatch area noise due to riding without the rear deck behind thhe back seat. I've also got alot of rattle and vibration at idle and reverse after adding a PowerFlex dogbone bushing. Was told it would go away after a few hundred to thousand miles but no such luck. Drives my wife CRAZY
> 
> Also downloaded a firmware update to my Alpine radio to allow it to work with my iPhone 6+. It now gives me the option of using Siri voice commands by pressing a button on the radio for 2 secs. Thought that was pretty neat. I just hope they announce at CES that they're going to offer an Apple CarPlay update. Even if I have to pay for it it'll be worth it. It is the slickest phone interface I have seen yet. Doubt they will as I asked both the local Alpine rep and their tech support and neither think it will happen  One can hope though


When I upgraded my 'dog bone' insert, to HPA's Red 75 d, it totally eliminated my excessive 'wheel hop'
while not producing any vibration or rattling. It was a bit pricey at $189 but it's been in the car for a
long time now and my car also had the HPA K04 installed at the same time. The other two upgraded
mounts were the 'upper', going to the one from the Golf R, and the 'tranny mount' from VWRacing.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Got the rear bags installed but it started raining so I couldn't get to the fronts today. Im halfway there though haha


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

OMG! I want to do this so bad, wish I had someone in my area that could help me install. That is so sick especially with your throw back wheels and tires.



FLMKVDUB said:


> Got the rear bags installed but it started raining so I couldn't get to the fronts today. Im halfway there though haha


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

hisbabyf said:


> The photographer happened to take notice when I was out for meets and contacted me through a friend, I guess it is because this style is not very popular here, and its pretty different from the bbk, big rims style


Gotcha

posted via tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Got the rear bags installed but it started raining so I couldn't get to the fronts today. Im halfway there though haha


sweet! another bug on bags!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> When I upgraded my 'dog bone' insert, to HPA's Red 75 d, it totally eliminated my excessive 'wheel hop'
> while not producing any vibration or rattling. It was a bit pricey at $189 but it's been in the car for a
> long time now and my car also had the HPA K04 installed at the same time. The other two upgraded
> mounts were the 'upper', going to the one from the Golf R, and the 'tranny mount' from VWRacing.


Yeah I have the same subframe mount and it worked as advertised. My issue is the that I changed the dog bone bushing in the factory dog bone.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> OMG! I want to do this so bad, wish I had someone in my area that could help me install. That is so sick especially with your throw back wheels and tires.


Thanks man. I'm doing it myself in a parking lot with hand tools haha it's really not that bad. Just do your research before you start :thumbup:



vdubjettaman said:


> sweet! another bug on bags!


Well half bagged lol hope to see yours at some shows in the spring :beer::beer:



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Got the rear bags installed but it started raining so I couldn't get to the fronts today. Im halfway there though haha


Lookin' good FLMKVDUB!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

the beet said:


> Lookin' good FLMKVDUB!


Thanks man, I appreciate your advice on the white wall install! No problems so far :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Thanks man. I'm doing it myself in a parking lot with hand tools haha it's really not that bad. Just do your research before you start :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll be around. Not sure what will change since last year as I kinda went further than I thought I would.

And I too did my install. I did have a bit of help with the wiring as electronics are not my thing. Otherwise I just took my time and figured everything out before I started so it would make sense. I didn't want to do it twice. Hardest part for me was gathering the nerve to tear into my brand new car.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Parked the Beetle in my winter storage unit yesterday and topped up the fuel tank today. Tires are pumped up to 50psi, it was washed and vacuumed, the battery has been removed, steel wool placed in the tail pipes, the windows cracked and there are a couple of DampRid moisture absorbers in the car which is also under a car cover. Even though the storage unit is a former shipping container and is sealed up really well I did place four mouse bait packs in the corners of the container because it's located in a rural area.

My Beetle is parked until March because I have really gotten to dislike working under cars that are covered in rust. Since this is my toy/project car I can get away with parking it for the winter as I drive my '07 GMC Canyon pickup the majority of the time and my wife's '11 Golf the rest of the time.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I swapped out the speakers a year or so ago I only put a few pieces of dynamat in the doors. Since then ive gone a little overboard on the sound system so I decided to add more material.*

This time I used Hushmat Ultra rather than Dynamat as its easier to install and doesn't start peeling off after a few months.*

I had about a sheet and half (12" x 23" sheet) in the door already and tonight added 2.5 more. I also used Hushmats Quiet Tape where the door panel meets the door and also secured all of the wires down. I am also experimenting with their Wave Breaker mat. These stick to the door skin behind the speaker to diffuse reflecting sound waves that cause distortion. It was only $30 for a pair and since I was taking the doors off anyways might as well see if it actually works.*

The door sounds more solid when I shut it now. I only had enough time today to do the passenger door so I won't be able to do a full test to see if it improved anything until Sunday.*


This time I also removed the black plastic panel towards the backside of the door



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I got all the way to the door hinges above and below the brace and also did the backside of the inner sheet metal. Especially around the speaker and also on the speaker rings. It started getting dark quick so I didn't get many completed pictures



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## brucewaynebeetle (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey! Just wanted to post a pic of my Beetle (2013 2.0 DSG with red leather) Just got done putting my H&R Super Sports on today. So far I've installed a Borla exhaust, powder coated the wheels gloss black, window tint, smoked out lights, Carbonio Intake, matching dead pedal... That's it (for now). We also have a 2014 white R Line Beetle, a 2003 New Beetle Turbo S and a 2004 Satellite Edition New Beetle


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Looking good. Which dead pedal are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucewaynebeetle (Dec 12, 2014)

One from eBay, looks better than the black plastic and completes the pedal look I think... My TurboS came stock with the aluminum dead pedal so it was driving me mad that the 2013 didn't lol...


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Can you provide a link, I have the same color beetle, except tan interior and I hate the dead pedal, also I actually like the wheels, not a fan of the side lights that dark but all in all great looking vdub.



brucewaynebeetle said:


> One from eBay, looks better than the black plastic and completes the pedal look I think... My TurboS came stock with the aluminum dead pedal so it was driving me mad that the 2013 didn't lol...


----------



## brucewaynebeetle (Dec 12, 2014)

This is the one I got, but didn't really shop around lol http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261584588269


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I got the one from eBay as well. The only issue is the hole doesn't line up for the screw. It stays on place though attached to the side panel.


----------



## brucewaynebeetle (Dec 12, 2014)

Got my APR tune today, it's like a whole different car! Worth every penny 🙌


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice ^^^

So does getting it tuned effect the warranty at all?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ccb_dan said:


> Nice ^^^
> 
> So does getting it tuned effect the warranty at all?


If VW decides the tune caused the issue you're trying to have fixed under warranty then they will not cover it. Its very vague.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Are those Tornado wheels? 



brucewaynebeetle said:


> Got my APR tune today, it's like a whole different car! Worth every penny 


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Got the rear bags installed but it started raining so I couldn't get to the fronts today. Im halfway there though haha


Was able to install the front stuts and run the air lines today and got my first look at it all layed out  Just have to install the adjustable endlinks I picked up and trim the fender liners and I will be good to go :thumbup: Also washed it and finally got around to removing all the adhesive residue the dealer left behind from the protective wrap. Will post a pic or two tomorrow :beer:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Also washed it and finally got around to removing all the adhesive residue the dealer left behind from the protective wrap. Will post a pic or two tomorrow :beer:


You mean the paint peeling??? :facepalm:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> If VW decides the tune caused the issue you're trying to have fixed under warranty then they will not cover it. Its very vague.
> 
> posted via tapatalk



Exactly! Look up moss-magnason (sp?) Act for more information


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

the beet said:


> You mean the paint peeling??? :facepalm:


Haha it definitely looked like it since the paint is white also. Well here she is:


----------



## salgti18t (Apr 7, 2003)

VWNDAHS said:


> washed it with a foam gun, best $50 i've ever spent on amazon


Wow clean bro !! What suspension and wheel / tire size ? One of my favorite look !! Nice Ride !!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Haha it definitely looked like it since the paint is white also. Well here she is:


SOOO NICE! congrats on getting it all done!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

So sick! I cannot believe how awesome these look dropped! If you ever have a weekend you are in Northeast Ohio and want to help someone do this let me know:laugh::thumbup:



FLMKVDUB said:


> Haha it definitely looked like it since the paint is white also. Well here she is:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

turbokirby said:


> So sick! I cannot believe how awesome these look dropped! If you ever have a weekend you are in Northeast Ohio and want to help someone do this let me know:laugh::thumbup:


Cleveland? :wave:


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Sort of, actually Medina, but I work in Cleveland.:biggrinsanta::snowcool:



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Cleveland? :wave:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> SOOO NICE! congrats on getting it all done!


Thanks man appreciate it! Still have to install the management though. Probably going to keep it old school and go with paddle valves if I can figure out a good place to mount them. Was thinking about putting them in the cubby and the gauges in the coin tray area. I still need to notch the frame and figure out if the gas filler neck is holding up the right rear too haha. 



turbokirby said:


> So sick! I cannot believe how awesome these look dropped! If you ever have a weekend you are in Northeast Ohio and want to help someone do this let me know:laugh::thumbup:


Haha will do! :beer::beer:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> washed it with a foam gun, best $50 i've ever spent on amazon


I love the stance on this as well...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Thanks man appreciate it! Still have to install the management though. Probably going to keep it old school and go with paddle valves if I can figure out a good place to mount them. Was thinking about putting them in the cubby and the gauges in the coin tray area. I still need to notch the frame and figure out if the gas filler neck is holding up the right rear too haha.


I mounted my controller (V2) in the cubby under the headlight switch and ran the wires under the door sill cover and up under the rear seat. I'm all digital so I don't have gauges, but I know of 1 other bug who made a filler panel and put 2 gauges in the big center console cubby. I've yet to see someone put them in the 3 gauge pod on the upper dash. I'd imagine it requires a bit more work fishing everything up there but it would look super slick with the stock look.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Generally I dislike black wheels, gives the car the Hover Craft Look, but yours. with the Tint, Roof, really looks good.


----------



## YourHero (Jan 12, 2014)

I had the day off and mounted my new wheels. I still need to lower it, but will have to get to that when I have more time.

Motegi Racing MR126 (20X8.5) 5X112 38 offset matte white

















-Cameron C.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

YourHero said:


> I had the day off and mounted my new wheels. I still need to lower it, but will have to get to that when I have more time.
> 
> Motegi Racing MR126 (20X8.5) 5X112 38 offset matte white
> 
> ...


Those look great, love the color too 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

YourHero said:


>


What eyelids are you using?


----------



## YourHero (Jan 12, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Those look great, love the color too
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Thank you!



VRACERW said:


> What eyelids are you using?


I am using a white vinyl for my eyelids. 


-Cameron C.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Parents got me a SPM rear sway bar for Christmas

Can't wait to install it


----------



## Berkay (May 3, 2012)

My new wheels. Oem mallory 19x9 et33 and 255/40/19. 

This is my problem and need solution









Because mallory beautiful


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Only solution I can think of (if it'll even work) is to have the pad on the time shaved down. Any competent machine shop should be able to dot it but will most likely need the tires off. Not sur of any other options...


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Should have done this day one. Tinted windows, also added Nuespeed module and holy crap is it amazing how this performs, had Dyno done and got over 40 HP and almost 50ft lbs in torque (I know upload dyno, can't yet waiting on files but as soon as I have them will upload).


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Berkay said:


> My new wheels. Oem mallory 19x9 et33 and 255/40/19.


Factory size 235/40 tires would definitely help. You could always add a little negative camber and/or a slight roll of the fenders if your deadset on running those wheels.


----------



## Berkay (May 3, 2012)

I solved the problem by selling wheels. I'm looking 19x8 or 19x8.5 wheels and 235/30/19 tires.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Berkay said:


> I solved the problem by selling wheels. I'm looking 19x8 or 19x8.5 wheels and 235/*40*/19 tires.


Fixed :beer:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Just got my order from sourkrauts in the mail. They didn't send me one sticker that I ordered but they doubled up the rest, threw in 4 more stickers an extra air freshener and a keychain all for free, hell yeah!










Check em out: www.sourkrauts.de


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Just got my order from sourkrauts in the mail. They didn't send me one sticker that I ordered but they doubled up the rest, threw in 4 more stickers an extra air freshener and a keychain all for free, hell yeah!


Do the air fresheners smell like sauerkraut? :sly::beer:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

the beet said:


> Do the air fresheners smell like sauerkraut? :sly::beer:


That would be interesting :laugh: Thankfully just mint and chocolate :thumbup:


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Beetle turbo badgeskin....


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

natis1 said:


> Beetle turbo badgeskin....


<a href="http://s947.photobucket.com/user/KCXTWO/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/F0CE82F9-7B57-4055-901D-E3CFDAD08268_zpsfq5fosrj.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/KCXTWO/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/F0CE82F9-7B57-4055-901D-E3CFDAD08268_zpsfq5fosrj.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo F0CE82F9-7B57-4055-901D-E3CFDAD08268_zpsfq5fosrj.jpg"/></a>


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

So got some Alzor 17x7.5 wheels from ECS Tuning and a set of 235/45-17 Federal RSR EVOs from onlinetires.com. They will be my NASA Time Trials wheel/tire combo for TTE for the time being. Right now waiting on the official classing for the Bug. I was told at first the Boost Buggy would be TTE with no points but last I heard they were going to give it along with the Mk6 GTI a 7 point bump based off the power. Ah well, I might wind up bumping to TTD then which means I might move up to a 255 wide tire which would mean a 17x9 wheel cause I don't want to run 18x9s. I got some other parts on the way as well, its going to be close since first event of the season is January 17th and 18th.


----------



## myke1585 (Oct 28, 2009)

My sister slid on the ice last night on the New York State Thruway.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I installed the rear SPM sway bar this afternoon. Was very simple to do! Much easier to install than the Stillen set on the 350z I used to have.*

Took it for a test drive and it feels much more stable in turns. Noticed an immediate difference. I put it in the stiffest of the two settings.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

myke1585 said:


> My sister slid on the ice last night on the New York State Thruway.


That's a Bummer! Sorry... 

I hope she's OK.


----------



## chrisncsu (Jul 22, 2014)

.


----------



## myke1585 (Oct 28, 2009)

the beet said:


> That's a Bummer! Sorry...
> 
> I hope she's OK.


Yeh she was totally fine. The thruway was so icy that night. The thing that sucks is that she just got the beetle 3 days before that. Said it was her dream car, well now she has it, but it's kinda smashed.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

myke1585 said:


> Yeh she was totally fine. The thruway was so icy that night. The thing that sucks is that she just got the beetle 3 days before that. Said it was her dream car, well now she has it, but it's kinda smashed.


Bummer  material things.... glad she is fine.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

myke1585 said:


> Yeh she was totally fine. The thruway was so icy that night. The thing that sucks is that she just got the beetle 3 days before that. Said it was her dream car, well now she has it, but it's kinda smashed.


These things can be fixed. That's what insurance is for...  <There is a bra on my eyes!!!


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

Dropped the belly closer to the ground. (Eibach Springs)


----------



## OkieBikerDude (Dec 25, 2014)

*Playing Catchup on Beetles*



MdS said:


> Dropped the belly closer to the ground. (Eibach Springs)


That is a beautiful color.

Would you go into more detail about your lowering process? I just bought my first Beetle after 50+ years of driving so I'm a little behind on the 2012+ bugs.

Thanks,

OBD:wave:


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

OkieBikerDude said:


> That is a beautiful color.
> 
> Would you go into more detail about your lowering process? I just bought my first Beetle after 50+ years of driving so I'm a little behind on the 2012+ bugs.
> 
> ...


Hi, welcome to the beetle scene ..

*


Eibach pro Kit 

Part Number : PRO KIT VW SCIRROCO /BEETLE / E 10-85-021-05-22*

Have to be careful what springs you choose, some are similiar - but not correct for the beetle. Many folks fit springs made for the JETTA and end up with the rear higher than the front.

These are pretty confortable so far.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

*40K service..... with Mobil 1 0-40W oil..... * :beer:


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Alzor 17" 349 wheels from ECS Turning with a set of Federal 595 RSR Evo wheels on them (235/45-17)

It goes in Monday to have the subframe adjusted and a race alignment done for the track.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

SIX SPEED said:


> *40K service..... with Mobil 1 0-40W oil..... * :beer:


Looks great with your rims. What suspension are you on?


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Added it to my sig the specs..... :thumbup: now time to order the SPM cat-back exhaust system. :heart:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SIX SPEED said:


> Added it to my sig the specs..... :thumbup: now time to order the SPM cat-back exhaust system. :heart:


There's someone selling one in the beetle parts section on here

posted via tapatalk


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

I fitted the ESP/ASR off button into the blanks in the centre console.


I had initially installed it in the glovebox but it was not practical.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

MdS said:


> I fitted the ESP/ASR off button into the blanks in the centre console.
> 
> 
> I had initially installed it in the glovebox but it was not practical.


Very nice.... !!!!!:beer:


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

Hello guys,

I've just got my Turbo R-line' ECU flashed.... a brand new map custom-made by my DM Performance mates from Paris!!



















My beetle acceleration's totally brutal!!! I've got into DMP premises with 216.6 HP and 320 Nm and got out with 279.1 HP and 416.8 Nm 😲 

In addition, I've installed the Unitronics stage II performance intake system 😎


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I like it


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

SICK!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Yaaaa!!!! Today the temp got above 32. So I thought I would install my Christmas present!!!!

The install was rather easy, and yes I know its a shame my floor is so dirty.:facepalm:


----------



## BOLDER (Jan 14, 2015)

Desob said:


> Alzor 17" 349 wheels from ECS Turning with a set of Federal 595 RSR Evo wheels on them (235/45-17)
> 
> It goes in Monday to have the subframe adjusted and a race alignment done for the track.


Love it! I looked at those same wheels...glad to see what they look like on the same color as I have!


----------



## BOLDER (Jan 14, 2015)

Added Spoiler and Badge...Next: Some Alzor 349's


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Just a nice weekend at the track doing HPDE4. Got my sign off for Time Trials so next time will be competing for real. Be fun to see where the Boost Buggy winds up for classing.


----------



## 98silverbeetle (Jan 22, 2007)

Stripes!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Installed the Euro Headlight switch and I love just having the DRL and the fogs on looks pretty mean!  All for the low price of $50. And the Switch is OEM brushed aluminum so it matches everything else!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

*Euro switch*

Where did you get the switch for 50-bucks?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

SaberOne said:


> Where did you get the switch for 50-bucks?


Oh it was on Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EOK770I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Vwguy026 said:


> Oh it was on Amazon.com
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EOK770I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's awesome! 

I'm curious about this one too that has the auto headlights & coming home feature. I can't quite tell but looks like it's chrome NOT brushed aluminum.
http://www.amazon.com/Light-Sensor-Switch-Retrofit-Volkswagon/dp/B00D7646L8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1XS42HWRY1YPWF8BCEV1


* My window's do not like this cold weather. They are freezing every night and won't drop when opening in the morning. I miss being in my garage. Figures we would rip apart our kitchen during snow storms causing the Bug to sit outside as the garage is a workshop now. :banghead:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

vdubjettaman said:


> I'm curious about this one too that has the auto headlights & coming home feature. I can't quite tell but looks like it's chrome NOT brushed aluminum.
> http://www.amazon.com/Light-Sensor-Switch-Retrofit-Volkswagon/dp/B00D7646L8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_auto_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1XS42HWRY1YPWF8BCEV1


Got a response stating it is brushed aluminum NOT chrome. Only concern I have is who the response is from. It doesn't match the seller's username. Curious if I should be the guinea pig...


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

This one is a lot different than the one from USP. Granted it is a LOT cheaper too, but the reviews are telling. The coming home function and the sensitivity adjustment are both non-functional. At least according to the reviews. Also, from one comment, it doesn't appear that you can use parking lights and fogs, without the low beams. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe USP's will allow this. 

I'm not trying to sell. USP's, but I've been looking at these also and will prolly be ordering one soon. I'd steer clear of this one myself.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

GZB said:


> This one is a lot different than the one from USP. Granted it is a LOT cheaper too, but the reviews are telling. The coming home function and the sensitivity adjustment are both non-functional. At least according to the reviews. Also, from one comment, it doesn't appear that you can use parking lights and fogs, without the low beams. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe USP's will allow this.
> 
> I'm not trying to sell. USP's, but I've been looking at these also and will prolly be ordering one soon. I'd steer clear of this one myself.


I can I have the parking lights and fogs on in my pics without low beams on...










Granted my DRL's are on but I like that...


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Vwguy026 said:


> I can I have the parking lights and fogs on in my pics without low beams on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but you only got the switch. These that are being considered also include the module that gives the coming home function. So they operate differently.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Ah I gotya. Is the coming home feature when you unlock the car all the outside lights come on? Similar to that on the CC?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

the second one listed from amazon wont work with our cars. we need the wide 14pin connector similarl if not the same as the mark4 jettas.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

vdubjettaman said:


> Got a response stating it is brushed aluminum NOT chrome. Only concern I have is who the response is from. It doesn't match the seller's username. Curious if I should be the guinea pig...


That one will not work on a Beetle. The plugs are a different size. You need the USP kit


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Talked with a USP guy yesterday. Their module WILL give auto headlights. That's what it is for. However it will also give coming home and fogs with parking lights If you want those functions, but they require CODING CHANGES. That is, to get these you need to make a coding change. The auto function does not require coding. I asked about these specifically. 

Now if someone has a different experience with their module, please speak up and let us all know! I'd love to hear that the tech I talked to was mistaken on these two functions!

He also said that it is "extremely" tight to put it in a beetle. But went on to say that it will fit. It just takes some patience. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

VRACERW said:


> the second one listed from amazon wont work with our cars. we need the wide 14pin connector similarl if not the same as the mark4 jettas.





Mr Gee said:


> That one will not work on a Beetle. The plugs are a different size. You need the USP kit


I didn't order it.


----------



## gokhand (Jul 10, 2007)

*Anyone Looking for VWR Springs - Go to APR Store*

Was not planning to purchase however it is hard to pass it. 
APR sell VWR Springs for $75. I checked ECS and they are $285  

VWRPA003: this is an old part number from their website. FYI. 

I thought I should share this


----------



## brucewaynebeetle (Dec 12, 2014)

drevaen2 said:


> Are those Tornado wheels?


Yes they are, I just had them powder coated gloss black.


----------



## brucewaynebeetle (Dec 12, 2014)

Carbon Steel said:


> Generally I dislike black wheels, gives the car the Hover Craft Look, but yours. with the Tint, Roof, really looks good.


I totally agree! If I'm not careful with lighting, a lot of my pictures will tend too look like a hover craft, or that my wheels just got stolen LOL but in person I really love how they look!!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

crossed 25,000 miles this past weekend


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

brucewaynebeetle said:


> Yes they are, I just had them powder coated gloss black.


Really nice, I intend to go that way too, but "Gunmetal" instead, should be nice too.

Your glass tint is soooo dark man, you would get pulled over instantly here in Quebec. Driver and passenger window must allow 70% of light, for security purpose I guess.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drevaen2 said:


> Really nice, I intend to go that way too, but "Gunmetal" instead, should be nice too.
> 
> Your glass tint is soooo dark man, you would get pulled over instantly here in Quebec. Driver and passenger window must allow 70% of light, for security purpose I guess.


I agree that tint on that Beetle is WAY TOO DARK. Not only for legal reasons but mainly for safety concerns. At night your vision will be reduced where it is a serious safety issue. 
Looking cool and causing an accident isn't being cool but rather being careless. 30-35% tint would still look Great and doesn't cause the problems that 5-20% tint causes.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Here in Michigan tinting is limited to 35%. However, only the back side windows may be tinted. The rear windshield can only be tinted if you have outside mirrors on both sides. It goes on to say that the front side windows and front windshield can be tinted also, but limited to the top 4 inches only. The rest must remain clear. 

'Toopid laws...


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

GZB said:


> Here in Michigan tinting is limited to 35%. However, only the back side windows may be tinted. The rear windshield can only be tinted if you have outside mirrors on both sides. It goes on to say that the front side windows and front windshield can be tinted also, but limited to the top 4 inches only. The rest must remain clear.
> 
> 'Toopid laws...


That is a pretty s tupid law. Here in Indiana we can go 30% tint all around except the windshield of course. I am probably going that route once the weather warms up. I had cars before with 20% tint which was great during the day
but I hated it at night. I always had to roll my windows down to see when I made a turn. Some of my friends even had 5% (Limo) tint. It looked Ghetto to me but each their own. And yes you do get pulled over for crap like that.
One of my friends had to remove that mirror tint and it cost him twice as much to remove than it cost to put on.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

I didn't say it made sense. I only said that's what the law said. And I got that from the Michigan state police website.


----------



## savedbydave (Aug 11, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> That is a pretty s tupid law. Here in Indiana we can go 30% tint all around except the windshield of course. I am probably going that route once the weather warms up. I had cars before with 20% tint which was great during the day
> but I hated it at night. I always had to roll my windows down to see when I made a turn. Some of my friends even had 5% (Limo) tint. It looked Ghetto to me but each their own. And yes you do get pulled over for crap like that.
> One of my friends had to remove that mirror tint and it cost him twice as much to remove than it cost to put on.


Minnesota law is 50% tint. Which I think is a bit too light for a good look. But I drive a little too fast too often to risk going darker


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

20% is really easy to see out of IMO but that's maybe because I've always had a similar tint on my cars and I'm in the sunshine state 

Hell my entire windshield is tinted in 50% and then everything else is 20%. My 350z was dangerous though! I had to roll the driver or passenger window down to make left and right turns at night if I was outside the city limits where there wasn't as much surrounding light. I had 50% on the windshield then limo all around. 
My old boss had 35% down his entire windshield and double limo all around!! You could barely see the steering wheel if you were in front of the car looking through the windshield. I drove it one time at night and refused to ever drive it again




Back to the topic though...what did I do today? Picked up the top panel for my subwoofer enclosure. Did it in black vinyl with red stitching to match the rest of the upholstery. Hope to finally install it all on Thursday while I'm off


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Dumb question. 

For those that have the euroswitch with the auto module from USP, the positions on the switch are:
Off - Auto (headlights only) - headlights on (manual on) - headlights & fog lights (manual on for both)

Is that right? I ask because I read somewhere that this switch has a way of turning on just the parking lights. Is that possible?


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

From left to right its off, auto, parking lights, headlights. Pull out once for front fogs, twice for front and rear fogs.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice. Better than I expected!

Thx!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Before:



After:



Amazing how such a small change makes such a big difference.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

*SPM today.... a nice mellow tone. I like it.* :beer:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Don't tease us we need that video!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Ordered stage 3 drop in clutch disk, traction control kit, dog bone mount, and some brake fluid! Can't wait to install!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Changed Springs and now sit perfect!*


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

^^Looks amazing!^^


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

BenandAmanda said:


> ^^Looks amazing!^^


Thanks


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

gokhand said:


> Was not planning to purchase however it is hard to pass it.
> APR sell VWR Springs for $75. I checked ECS and they are $285
> 
> VWRPA003: this is an old part number from their website. FYI.
> ...


I did the same.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

I just bought my 2014 R-line Beetle and traded in my 2001 Cyber Green Shrek.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

BUG-BITE said:


> Yaaaa!!!! Today the temp got above 32. So I thought I would install my Christmas present!!!!
> 
> The install was rather easy, and yes I know its a shame my floor is so dirty.:facepalm:


Where did you get it? does it screw down? :beer:


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

SIX SPEED said:


> Where did you get it? does it screw down? :beer:


Here at ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Sport-Foot-rest-Dead-pedal-Pad-fit-for-VW-Volkswagen-Beetle-Jetta-MK6-11-13-/171393065314?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AVolkswagen&hash=item27e7d2a162&vxp=mtr They were quick even for China. There is one screw that holds it plus the backing clips. There is a install video for a jetta on you tube that i used to figure out how to get the hood release lever off. I'll try to find it later.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

PandaStar said:


> I just bought my 2014 R-line Beetle and traded in my 2001 Cyber Green Shrek.


Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

BUG-BITE said:


> Here at ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Sport-Foot-rest-Dead-pedal-Pad-fit-for-VW-Volkswagen-Beetle-Jetta-MK6-11-13-/171393065314?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AVolkswagen&hash=item27e7d2a162&vxp=mtr They were quick even for China. There is one screw that holds it plus the backing clips. There is a install video for a jetta on you tube that i used to figure out how to get the hood release lever off. I'll try to find it later.


I go the same one I think on ebay but mine doesn't line up for the screw.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Vincenzo- read all the posts. They are tricky to get lined up right with all 3 prongs on the back fully engaged. I ended up breaking one of the prongs trying to get mine installed. But it can be done if you wrestle with it enough.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Ya i had to get a little forceful with it. But every thing lined up.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I could've sworn I had it all the way to the floor but I'll have a look again eventually. My fingers were already so sore trying to wrestle with the pieces.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

This helped me a lot: http://jettagolf.blogspot.ca/2009/04/how-to-install-foot-rest-dead-pedal-for.html

Mine (the chinese one) doesn't like Canadian winters, it's already rusty....


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

gokhand said:


> Was not planning to purchase however it is hard to pass it.
> APR sell VWR Springs for $75. I checked ECS and they are $285
> 
> VWRPA003: this is an old part number from their website. FYI.
> ...


I've got the VWR coilover kit from the same sale for my 2013 Turbo I'm getting installed Friday - Can't hardly wait!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Pictures please....


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought a miniature version! It's now in my office, loving it.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Same here...









With an even more miniature...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## tweetyII (Oct 30, 2007)

Desob said:


> New ECS Tuning Rotors and EBC Yellowstuff Brake Pads put on today.


Did this improve your brakes?

I am quite disappointed with the brakes...

More friction.
?


----------



## tweetyII (Oct 30, 2007)

tweetyII said:


> Did this improve your brakes?
> 
> I am quite disappointed with the brakes...
> 
> ...





Carbon Steel said:


> Added this Dead Pedal cover to my Turbo Beetle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From which car did you take the dead pearl ?

Loks nice!


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

tweetyII said:


> From which car did you take the dead pearl ?
> 
> Loks nice!


I'd almost bet money on the Jetta GLI. Wasn't surprised when I found that my never used 2012 Jetta TDI floormats were identical to the 2012 Beetle Turbo I purchased. Rear mats were different, which was expected...I'd imagine the Jetta and Golf rear mats would be similar to the same however.


----------



## tweetyII (Oct 30, 2007)

*coding*



Gommers said:


> on a scale from 1-10 how hard was this?


HI

WhiCh settings did you change on the coding?

I have installed the switch as well yesterday...

Thanks!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

tweetyII said:


> HI
> 
> WhiCh settings did you change on the coding?
> 
> ...


On a scale of 1-10, how hard was what? Which switch did you install yesterday? What are asking about?

I looked back a few pages for gommers post you quoted and didn't see it so we have no idea what your asking!


----------



## pitmang1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Vwguy026 said:


>


Where did you get that model from?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

pitmang1 said:


> Where did you get that model from?


eBay. Welly Makes it.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Yep. Welly. They actually make several. What's above (vpwguy026) is the "Nex" version. They also make the "FX" version (mine). It depends on the scale and the details you're willing to pay for. IIRC, the FX costs more but is more detailed. 

One word of caution on these though. They come with a little plastic tool for grabbing the edges of the doors, hood, etc., to open them. Both the outside mirrors have had to be glued back on on mine due to people opening the doors by the only grab point, the mirrors. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tweetyII (Oct 30, 2007)

GZB said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how hard was what? Which switch did you install yesterday? What are asking about?
> 
> I looked back a few pages for gommers post you quoted and didn't see it so we have no idea what your asking!


Sorry I just asked for the coding. Found meanwhile the link to Apr. ...


----------



## tweetyII (Oct 30, 2007)

*R-Line steering wheel clip*

Somewhwere earlier (page 30) somebody was asking for the partnumber of the VW -Rline steering wheel clip.

Its:

1 5C0 498685 C for 28,20 € in Germany

its the one with the silver R in shiny black plastic replacing the original ugly clip on the wheel..

Regards from Germany


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

tweetyII said:


> Somewhwere earlier (page 30) somebody was asking for the partnumber of the VW -Rline steering wheel clip.
> 
> Its:
> 
> ...


I found it here for about $52.90 shipped. http://ported-vacuum-switch.dvautop...ort-steering-wheel-clip-emblem-w-jojnpjillpil


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> I found it here for about $52.90 shipped. http://ported-vacuum-switch.dvautop...ort-steering-wheel-clip-emblem-w-jojnpjillpil


Holy crap that's expensive

posted from tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

But you get free worldwide shipping and a 1-year warranty!


----------



## YourHero (Jan 12, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/120213126

I added some LED lights today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Hey guys, working on a new project gutted my interior. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I also swapped in an RNS510... It's still on for some reason... No worries


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Vwguy026 said:


> Hey guys, working on a new project gutted my interior. Will keep you posted.


What id you have to do to take the dash out? A screw or two or just unsnap it? (I can tell it is out of once of your model cars LOL)


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Threw on some original beetle hood emblems


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Threw on some original beetle hood emblems
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> What id you have to do to take the dash out? A screw or two or just unsnap it? (I can tell it is out of once of your model cars LOL)


3 screws were in it actually haha


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

....


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Threw on some original beetle hood emblems




:thumbup: Love It.....


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

superbeetleboy said:


> :thumbup: Love It.....


Very classy I like it.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:





superbeetleboy said:


> :thumbup: Love It.....





Vwguy026 said:


> Very classy I like it.


Thanks guys


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Thanks guys


Had to do a 'double-take' with regard to the photo of your white Beetle.
My first 'quick glance' didn't realize the other car parked behind it and
the Beetle looked to take on the look of a Beetle modified into a small
station wagon. I'm sure that it will inspire someone to actually do it LOL!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Gave Kirby a desperately needed bath.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> Had to do a 'double-take' with regard to the photo of your white Beetle.
> My first 'quick glance' didn't realize the other car parked behind it and
> the Beetle looked to take on the look of a Beetle modified into a small
> station wagon. I'm sure that it will inspire someone to actually do it LOL!


Haha I thought the same thing after I took it, I'm sure someone will try it one day! Better angle...


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Gave it a bath and then a decal...


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

tweetyII said:


> Did this improve your brakes?
> 
> I am quite disappointed with the brakes...
> 
> ...


Yeah, the stock brakes are pretty mushy. The Rotors are not the big thing its the EBC Yellowstuff pads on them. If you want better braking, I would say first do a pad and fluid swap then stainless brake lines and a Tyrolsport Brake Stiffener kit. MY car sees a good bit of track time so better quality rotors does help but the pads and fluid are the most important part.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any added noise from those Tyrol stiffener kits?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So what started out as just a small application to improve Midbass response has turned into an obsession to eliminate all noise from the car. 

I have used all Hushmat products as they're easy to install and have a stronger adhesive than most.
So far I've used about 60-70 Ultra mat 12"x23" sheets, 5 packs of Wave Breaker pads and 60ft of Quiet Tape. Like I said I've gone a little crazy with this project:screwy:

Now I am on to eliminating airborne noise and general road noise so I am experimenting with their Silencer Megabond material. 

It is supposed to attack noise 4k and down as well as keeping heat out. They claim a 70% reduction in heat when using the Ultra mat and SMB combined! That should make a big difference when it comes to battling the Florida heat

I'm using 1/4" in the headliner, A/B/C pillars, and doors and 1/2" in the hatch area and floors/ firewall. 

So far I've managed to install it into the headliner and hope to have the time tomorrow to do the hatch floor. I ordered 2 boxes of each size expecting that to do everything but the hatch floor but so far I used all the 1/4" just on the headliner 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Hushmat Silencer Megabond applied to A and C pillars by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Sorry for the crappy pics but it was late when I finished.


I also ordered an Audison BitOne.1 processor and should be in next week!


I might be selling my 8"Alpine in dash nav unit soon so if anyone is interested let me know! It's a INE-Z928 if you want to look it up. It s a killer headunit and am only changing it because my car is a demo piece and a different model radio is now going in


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)

A mod I did a few months ago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls6giDdYNYY


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

CieloBug said:


> A mod I did a few months ago
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls6giDdYNYY


very nice. Did you use one of those a/m boxes or was it just coding with vag-com? I have been looking for a local to try coding on but no one around me has a convertible.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Decided I want something else now. So I listed the Bentley wheels for sale! 

shameless plug I know...









link to more details:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7136063-FS-20x9-OEM-Bentley


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Decided I want something else now. So I listed the Bentley wheels for sale!
> 
> shameless plug I know...
> 
> ...


Such awesome wheels!

Now my shameless pics lol


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Such awesome wheels!
> 
> Now my shameless pics lol


Looks good!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks JPeezy for the awesome hook up




Wish I could get the stage 2 to fit, looks like I am going to have to build a custom fitting for the PCV hose, can't get it to stay attached (too short)


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

turbokirby said:


> Thanks JPeezy for the awesome hook up
> 
> Wish I could get the stage 2 to fit, looks like I am going to have to build a custom fitting for the PCV hose, can't get it to stay attached (too short)


Really nice, now get a proper battery box (The GTI one) First thing I did when I saw that ugly battery blanket


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I applied some vinyl inserts on the rear badge to give it a glossy look. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Took of the "turbo" and added this


Also, added some "R Line" badges from the R GTI to it. Well, since after my tune+catback exhaust my car will destroy the new r-line gti's lol


like the black goes well with the black and chrome on the door..


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)

Verebs1 said:


> very nice. Did you use one of those a/m boxes or was it just coding with vag-com? I have been looking for a local to try coding on but no one around me has a convertible.


It is indeed a special box installed under the back seat.
Coding with VAG doesn't work


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Wrapped the center caps the other day


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

^^ That looks so good. Really, really sharp.


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Wrapped the center caps the other day


Love it.......:thumbup:


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Another change...*


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ very sharp!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Wrapped the center caps the other day


Nice! I like the look. 

Did you do yourself? If so, how difficult was it?


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

I likey....at first glance I thought it was a Porsche. ...what size wheel and year Audi???


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

BUG-BITE said:


> I likey....at first glance I thought it was a Porsche. ...what size wheel and year Audi???


... same DNA


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Superbeetleboy -- you need to make a collage of all the wheels you've put on


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VRACERW said:


> Superbeetleboy -- you need to make a collage of all the wheels you've put on


Or an animated gif where the car stays the same, but the wheels change. :laugh:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

To quote Chris Pine at the end of "Star Trek",

"Do it! Do it! Do it!"


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

ccb_dan said:


> ^^ That looks so good. Really, really sharp.





superbeetleboy said:


> Love it.......:thumbup:


Thanks :beer::beer:



the beet said:


> Nice! I like the look.
> 
> Did you do yourself? If so, how difficult was it?


Thanks man, yeah its not too bad. I used a hair dryer and felt edge squeegee to work out the wrinkles from the inside out. Wrapped the edges around the backside and trimmed around the emblem under the trim ring.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Added drilled/slotted stoptech rotors and new hawk pads 

Ordered the new integrated engineering manifold

Wheels are almost done being refinished. 


Peep my build thread


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I like both, I think I like the chrome caps more



FLMKVDUB said:


> Wrapped the center caps the other day


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Just installed this a few hours ago, and test drove. Oh!!! I Love the *DEEP* sound!!!

The install was rather easy, had to bend couple of the hanger arms to get it to line up, the vbands were alittle tricky, but I assume that is normal. 

I took some video to compare Stock vs SPM, I'll try to put it up tomorrow. 

I REALLY LOVE THE SOUND.....


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

after going to the car show this morning, I had an itch so installed my Unitronics Bov relocation kit.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

BUG-BITE said:


> Just installed this a few hours ago, and test drove. Oh!!! I Love the *DEEP* sound!!!
> 
> The install was rather easy, had to bend couple of the hanger arms to get it to line up, the vbands were alittle tricky, but I assume that is normal.
> 
> ...


The 2.5L already has a great exhaust roar, without the need for fancy mufflers, etc... Just sayin'


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

jokerny77 said:


> after going to the car show this morning, I had an itch so installed my Unitronics Bov relocation kit.


And which car show was this!?! Where was the invite?


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

the beet said:


> The 2.5L already has a great exhaust roar, without the need for fancy mufflers, etc... Just sayin'


You mean I'm not cool cause I have fancy mufflers....aw man...fail.:facepalm:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I think he missed the fact that you have a 2.0T not the 2.5L


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

vdubjettaman said:


> I think he missed the fact that you have a 2.0T not the 2.5L


That might be...


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Adjusted suspension for the spacers and did a full detail. Wheels/tires are flush with fenders now. I dig it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

2.5 engines sound great with an exhaust. The car mags from back in the day used to say the 2.5 vw 5 cylinder sounded rather "exotic"


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

flynavyj said:


> 2.5 engines sound great with an exhaust. The car mags from back in the day used to say the 2.5 vw 5 cylinder sounded rather "exotic"


Yeah they do!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> I think he missed the fact that you have a 2.0T not the 2.5L


No.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks good, what suspension are you running?



AGLI2NV said:


> Adjusted suspension for the spacers and did a full detail. Wheels/tires are flush with fenders now. I dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Looks good, what suspension are you running?


FK coils right now. after raising it up, im about 1/4 up on the rears and 1/3 up on the fronts. no helper springs


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

AGLI2NV said:


> Adjusted suspension for the spacers and did a full detail. Wheels/tires are flush with fenders now. I dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOVE IT'' 2 :thumbup: :thumbup:*


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

AGLI2NV said:


> FK coils right now. after raising it up, im about 1/4 up on the rears and 1/3 up on the fronts. no helper springs


What does that mean?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

the beet said:


> What does that mean?


I'm 1/4 way up from bottomed out and 1/3 way up from bottomed out on the coils. I do not have the helper springs installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

How's the ride, compared to stock?



AGLI2NV said:


> I'm 1/4 way up from bottomed out and 1/3 way up from bottomed out on the coils. I do not have the helper springs installed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> How's the ride, compared to stock?


more stiff but not terrible. I actually wish it was a little harder so i wouldn't rub as often as i do now. Thinking about going up another 1/4" or so actually. The more you raise it the softer the ride will be. When i had it bottomed out it was quite harsh to ride in.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you, can't decided if I want fully adjustable coils or the pre dampened ones. Having a hard time determining if it's worth the extra $600 to be able to adjust the ride quality.



AGLI2NV said:


> more stiff but not terrible. I actually wish it was a little harder so i wouldn't rub as often as i do now. Thinking about going up another 1/4" or so actually. The more you raise it the softer the ride will be. When i had it bottomed out it was quite harsh to ride in.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Thank you, can't decided if I want fully adjustable coils or the pre dampened ones. Having a hard time determining if it's worth the extra $600 to be able to adjust the ride quality.


i'd say if you aren't going to change the suspension setup again, spend the extra cash and get the good stuff now. i got these so i could have MOAR LOW, while i decide on what setup i really want. still haven't decided if i want really nice coils or if im still going to go with air ride.


----------



## Das Boot917 (Jan 5, 2013)

Went to the track again.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

I would say for street driving pre-dampened is fine. Unless you're running them on a track, I think its overkill.


turbokirby said:


> Thank you, can't decided if I want fully adjustable coils or the pre dampened ones. Having a hard time determining if it's worth the extra $600 to be able to adjust the ride quality.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Finished the trim panel that holds the BitOne controller. Now I just need to wrap it in vinyl. I left just enough gap so once the vinyl is on it will be a tight fit.



. by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr






Then I mounted the USB on the side so I can easily plug in the lap top to tune the processor. Beats climbing into the backseat and removing the trim panel to plug in.



/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

dropped it off at the body shop to have my fender fixed and roof painted


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

*New Shoes*


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> dropped it off at the body shop to have my fender fixed and roof painted


That's what I did. While it was in the body shop for some minor body work, I had the roof and rocker trim painted black.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sitting at work 12am-8am but at least I was able to pick my car up earlier today


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Finished bending up some hardlines for the trunk setup, but I'm not completely happy with it. I'll probably rip them out and do them differently or perhaps in stainless.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I installed 3M film on the rear fenders. They're not perfect but they'll do for now. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

I'm a little late with my what i dids, over the weekend i installed a BFI stg2 torque arm insert. Everything went in smoothly after about an hr of head scratching and pounding with a rubber mallet. Im going to go ahead and give a tech tip to anyone considering doing this mod

-- Tech Tip #99 loosen the the bolt a couple of threads but do not completely remove it. Lube up the insert (i used a spray lube) and with the bolt in place slide it up into location. once you get it up in place you can then remove the stock bolt ( the little washer will come thru the insert) and replace with the bolt that comes with your kit. tighten down and enjoy. 

If i would have known about this it probably woulld have only taken me 10-15 min tops including putting the car on ramps.

The problem i found with removing the bolt completely was the dog bone slightly moved inward preventing the new insert to fully slide past and in. By putting the bolt back in it kept the dog bone centered so the insert would slip right in.

While i didnt realize that the insert that i picked up "new/used" from another forum member (bought but never installed) was that it was a stage 2 insert. there is a mild/tolerable vibration inside the car at idle and also when in reverse, nothing bone jarring. the shifts feel better and the acceleration seems more brisk. I am totally satisfied with this little mod and its very cost effective.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

This is the exact same I have when I installed my 75 durometer dog bone, good to know it's not just me.

"there is a mild/tolerable vibration inside the car at idle and also when in reverse, nothing bone jarring. the shifts feel better and the acceleration seems more brisk. I am totally satisfied with this little mod and its very cost effective".




VRACERW said:


> I'm a little late with my what i dids, over the weekend i installed a BFI stg2 torque arm insert. Everything went in smoothly after about an hr of head scratching and pounding with a rubber mallet. Im going to go ahead and give a tech tip to anyone considering doing this mod
> 
> -- Tech Tip #99 loosen the the bolt a couple of threads but do not completely remove it. Lube up the insert (i used a spray lube) and with the bolt in place slide it up into location. once you get it up in place you can then remove the stock bolt ( the little washer will come thru the insert) and replace with the bolt that comes with your kit. tighten down and enjoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

pitmang1 said:


> Where did you get that model from?


3000toys.com has them as well. Super fast shipping.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Test fit some new wheels










And added some vinyl to the engine cover



















Also made a windshield visor strip


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

never tire of hearing this sound...


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Test fit some new wheels


Those are awesome wheels! Manufacturer, model, specs please! Did you find them in the Beetle bolt pattern or did you have to use adapters?


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Took my Beetle out of winter storage today and drove it for the first time since Oct/Nov. 

Note for others: when I put it in storage I pumped the tires up to 50 psi which was the max on the sidewall and left the car sitting on the tires all winter with zero flat spotting.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

FLMKVDUB said:


> And added some vinyl to the engine cover


The wheels look nice....

The engine cover makes me think of a Storm Trooper.... I like it:laugh:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

RFROSS said:


> Those are awesome wheels! Manufacturer, model, specs please! Did you find them in the Beetle bolt pattern or did you have to use adapters?


Thanks man, they're mustang bullitt reps. 17x8 et30 not sure of the manufacturer though as I bought them used. They're 5x114.3 bolt pattern so I'm going to run wobble bolts. 



BUG-BITE said:


> The wheels look nice....
> 
> The engine cover makes me think of a Storm Trooper.... I like it:laugh:


Thanks I was thinking the same thing haha


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Also made a windshield visor strip


Is someone goin' vinyl-wrap carzy? Do you own the company?  

No. Really, I like the strip across the windshield, but I have enough trouble seeing when the light changes. Maybe you should cut out some text so you could at least see through...


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

threw in some smoked markers, they look so much better than the orange ones


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

the beet said:


> Is someone goin' vinyl-wrap carzy? Do you own the company?
> 
> No. Really, I like the strip across the windshield, but I have enough trouble seeing when the light changes. Maybe you should cut out some text so you could at least see through...


Haha thanks man! I originally ordered two feet to do the windshield strip but when I received it, it was messed up so I used it for the center caps. They resent the order and I did the visor, than they randomly sent me two more feet for some reason so I figured I would see what else I could use it for haha I still have a lot of leftovers too!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Haha thanks man! I originally ordered two feet to do the windshield strip but when I received it, it was messed up so I used it for the center caps. They resent the order and I did the visor, than they randomly sent me two more feet for some reason so I figured I would see what else I could use it for haha I still have a lot of leftovers too!


Nice! So now you're becoming fairly good at working with the product.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

FLMKVDUB said:


>


Since you have this "white" theme going, you may want to consider replacing your side marker lenses with white ones, instead of the yellow.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Love the engine wrap, I may have to do something similar..

If you decide to sell your stock wheels let me know I would be interested in buying them.



FLMKVDUB said:


> Test fit some new wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

turbokirby said:


> Love the engine wrap, I may have to do something similar..
> 
> If you decide to sell your stock wheels let me know I would be interested in buying them.



Those rims look awesome!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

the beet said:


> Nice! So now you're becoming fairly good at working with the product.


Yeah its a little tricky doing parts off the car because they're not anchored down to anything and tend to move around as your stretching the vinyl. The engine cover was probably the hardest thing I've done so far just because of all the different curves and lines. I'm getting better though haha



the beet said:


> Since you have this "white" theme going, you may want to consider replacing your side marker lenses with white ones, instead of the yellow.


I almost bought the clear ones from parts 4 euro a while back but never pulled the trigger. Thought about wrapping them and the rear reflectors as well but the shade of white doesn't match the paint exactly so it might stand out to much. Paint is always an alternative though.



turbokirby said:


> Love the engine wrap, I may have to do something similar..
> 
> If you decide to sell your stock wheels let me know I would be interested in buying them.


Badgeskins came out with something similar for the new tsi engine covers as well so that may be an alternative if you don't feel like making your own. I might be putting the wheels up for sale soon if I decide to keep the new wheels and I will definitely send you a pm if I do :thumbup:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Those rims look awesome!


Thanks :beer:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> I almost bought the clear ones from parts 4 euro a while back but never pulled the trigger. Thought about wrapping them and the rear reflectors as well but the shade of white doesn't match the paint exactly so it might stand out to much. *Paint is always an alternative though*.


I bought paint matched ones for my Reflex Silver and think they flow much better than any other alternative. The color is not 100% and never will be as they are painting over amber plastics not primed metal. A tad bit of amber shows when turned on. I still have my factory sidemarkers as I need them to pass PA inspection. My vote is for paint match or leave them amber. You have the "amber" color on the hub rings and interior, so it doesn't stick out as much to me as something I'd change.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i have a set of candy white painted markers if you need. PM Me


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

JPeezy said:


> i have a set of candy white painted markers if you need. PM Me


lol now you say something after i just bought some clear ones from parts4euro!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

sorry have not been on for a long time.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> You have the "amber" color on the hub rings and interior, so it doesn't stick out as much to me as something I'd change.


True the sidemarkers are more orange but I've always thought the same. It doesn't bother me. I actually sold my dark smoked sidemarkers I had on my mkv and put the OEM ones back on because it tied into the suede I did on the interior.



JPeezy said:


> i have a set of candy white painted markers if you need. PM Me


Thanks man, my beetle is pure white though :beer: I'll probably wrap them just to see how it looks. If I don't like it I can always peel it off


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Finally got around to replacing my stock RCD-310 with a new VW take-off RCD-310 with SiriusXM today. I purchased the radio last year from a VW dealer selling it on eBay before I put the car in storage for the winter. To my surprise full SiriusXM is active on this radio - I'm assuming it's the new vehicle purchaser 'trial' that hasn't expired yet.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

tinted my fog lights with yellow lamin-x. was going to run the yellow ziza bulbs i picked up but alas one of them crapped out 3 weeks into ownership. so im using the stock bulbs for now until i can fine some decent yellow leds to put in there.


----------



## ditoumk6 (Oct 18, 2010)

*mine~*

beetle turbo on work meister m1 3p

check it out~


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VRACERW said:


> tinted my fog lights with yellow lamin-x. was going to run the yellow ziza bulbs i picked up but alas one of them crapped out 3 weeks into ownership. so im using the stock bulbs for now until i can fine some decent yellow leds to put in there.


Please contact us and we can go from there!

Email - [email protected]


Thanks, Andy


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

ECS Tuning said:


> Please contact us and we can go from there!
> 
> Email - [email protected]
> 
> ...



Sent you guys an E-mail

Thanks - Fred


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Bullitt wheels installed


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Bullitt wheels installed


Ya...That's it!!!!!

Looks Great!!!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Bullitt wheels installed


Are the Black door handles stock or your doing???


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Ya...That's it!!!!!
> 
> Looks Great!!!


Thanks man :beer:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Are the Black door handles stock or your doing???


Stock on the classic :thumbup:


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Cool...I just like them.not sure why I didn't notice them before. Maybe I'll try some plastidip on mine.


----------



## gokhand (Jul 10, 2007)

*Finally - VWR Springs installed*



















So far: 22% Tint, VWR Springs.


----------



## Steelergeek69 (Apr 26, 2015)

*link to spolier*



BOLDER said:


> Added Spoiler and Badge...Next: Some Alzor 349's


so thats an aftermarket wing? can u put a link to that wing, in the market for one.
thanks


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

ditoumk6 said:


> beetle turbo on work meister m1 3p
> 
> check it out~


Excellent! The white door trim and black logo look very sharp. And you get the UK spec mirrors and PDC


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Thats Hot......:thumbup: :thumbup::beer:*


----------



## Steelergeek69 (Apr 26, 2015)

*eyelids?*

u have a link to get those eyelids ?how are they installed ?
thanks


----------



## gokhand (Jul 10, 2007)

Agli2nv what size spacer you installed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Mounted Goodyear Eagle F1 (summertires). :beer::thumbup:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> If you decide to sell your stock wheels let me know I would be interested in buying them.


Posted the heritage wheels for sale in the classifieds: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=87619028


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Can't believe you're selling them after all that work. Port-a-Walls and all...  :what:


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Bullitt wheels installed


Those might be the coolest looking wheels I've seen on a Bug, kudos for stepping out of the euro look mold a bit. Can you tell us the size?


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Well not today, but this weekend.....

Friday finalized ride height on the koni's.

Saturday 4 wheel alignment.

Today... plastidipped the rear valence around the exhaust tips...


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

the beet said:


> Can't believe you're selling them after all that work. Port-a-Walls and all...  :what:


Haha I know, I know. I want to change up the look a bit though and someone will have a nice new set of wheels in the process!



ccb_dan said:


> Those might be the coolest looking wheels I've seen on a Bug, kudos for stepping out of the euro look mold a bit. Can you tell us the size?


Thanks, they're 17x8 et30 w/235/45 17 falken 612.


----------



## ccb_dan (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome, I like them even better now that I know they are smaller diameter! I dig the look of smaller wheels and a little more rubber (sidewall).


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not today but over the last week have had to replace the windshield and the rear driver side tire 

Sure the windshield is free but the tint will be $125+ to replace and insurance won't cover it. I held out for a couple days longer to get factory glass rather than their house brand. Guy came to the house and did it all in about an hour. Had a hell of a time breaking the seal.

Wife calls me up one afternoon shortly before I get off work to tell me she walked out to the driveway to see the Beetle had a flat tire! It would hold air for about an hour or so, so we took it down to Firestone. Some how she picked up a screw in an area they couldn't fix. Shame to bc it only had about 22-25k miles on it.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Chris659 said:


> Not today but over the last week have had to replace the windshield and the rear driver side tire
> 
> Sure the windshield is free but the tint will be $125+ to replace and insurance won't cover it. I held out for a couple days longer to get factory glass rather than their house brand. Guy came to the house and did it all in about an hour. Had a hell of a time breaking the seal.
> 
> Wife calls me up one afternoon shortly before I get off work to tell me she walked out to the driveway to see the Beetle had a flat tire! It would hold air for about an hour or so, so we took it down to Firestone. Some how she picked up a screw in an area they couldn't fix. Shame to bc it only had about 22-25k miles on it.


Never fun paying for something twice.....feel your pain...


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just finished up the front sway bar install. It is of course made for a Gti but fits fine in a Beetle.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

How was the install?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sucks on the ground but real easy. Had to cut it, couldn't pull it out being so close to the ground.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Didn't do these mods today but these are what I've recently done. Alignment and put the new wheels on! 













Also planning a little livery for sowo. Won't be white though.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

GaryD87 said:


> Didn't do these mods today but these are what I've recently done. Alignment and put the new wheels on!


*Really like* those Phone Dials :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

GaryD87 said:


> Didn't do these mods today but these are what I've recently done. Alignment and put the new wheels on!




Same. :laugh:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> Same. :laugh:


Looks really good man! Whats the specs?


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Deceitful said:


> Same. :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

I traded mine in today - on a new 2015 Tiguan SE FWD. The Beetle, while a 'nice' car, just wasn't me. My intention on going to the dealer today was to establish a value for the Beetle. But one thing led to another and they were having some great lease deals so I jumped. In the end the payment and the insurance are both less expensive than the Beetle was.

So I've got a bunch of brand new Beetle parts that I will be listing over in the Beetle classifieds.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

well I put in my yellow fog bulbs - BIG shout out to ECS for coming thru with a replacement set. Andy you have a great group of people working with you and they understand what customer service means. totally love the look with the ziza yellow bulbs and the yellow lamin-x.

also put on my ECS spacers on the rears (bought slightly second hand) 12.5mm bumped it out quite nicely. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VRACERW said:


> well I put in my yellow fog bulbs - BIG shout out to ECS for coming thru with a replacement set. Andy you have a great group of people working with you and they understand what customer service means. totally love the look with the ziza yellow bulbs and the yellow lamin-x.
> 
> also put on my ECS spacers on the rears (bought slightly second hand) 12.5mm bumped it out quite nicely. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you for the kind words! :thumbup::thumbup:


Andy


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

I put mine up for sale. New car is coming an Audi TT.
mixed emotions


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

SoWo this past weekend










Florida this week!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

What part of florida?


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> What part of florida?


I'm staying on the west coast about an hour north of tampa.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Clay barred and detailed


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Added whitewalls to the new wheels over the weekend


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Added whitewalls to the new wheels over the weekend


That looks really good!


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

*Campaign Code 42G7*

Just got the car back from the dealers where the car was subject to a recall. Campaign Code 42G7 something about beefing the rear trailing arm which may break if subject to a rear impact.

Anyone know more about this and what was the actual scope of this work?


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

I BOUGHT it!


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

turbokirby said:


> Clay barred and detailed


What size are these, mate? I saw an earlier post with it on an alignment rack but I can't recall the specs. Also, any plans to lower it?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

here is his post from the wheels only thread:


They are Privat Rivale 18 x 8.5 et 36, they have a 73.1mm bore, with 2" polished lips, I went with 225/40/18 tires they sit perfectly flush on the fenders which makes it very nice, I will be lowering the car, so I went with 18's instead of 19's with a wider tire.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> That looks really good!


Thanks dude :beer:


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

VRACERW said:


> here is his post from the wheels only thread:
> 
> 
> They are Privat Rivale 18 x 8.5 et 36, they have a 73.1mm bore, with 2" polished lips, I went with 225/40/18 tires they sit perfectly flush on the fenders which makes it very nice, I will be lowering the car, so I went with 18's instead of 19's with a wider tire.


----------



## bigblueboing (May 29, 2015)

*flower vase*

they added the bud vase to VW driver gear website for the USA $22
FINALLY!!!


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I polished my matte finished wheels to a satin gloss shine using my wool wheel and some meguiars products, got my front cross drilled and slotted rotors on (waiting on calipers so I can install the 272mm rears), painted the calipers, and got the rear down the 1/4 inch I wanted by removing the upper spring isolator and putting some heater hose on the top coil.








Just Need to clean the wheels better. I had just did the pad break in.


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

*Mod Bug with a New Bug*

Sent an email to [email protected] regarding a wheel/tyre package that I'm interested in.

When I got this car I told myself that I was going to take it slow with mods.. Cuz I just traded in my Civic Si that I SC'd and did everything to, twice. Oh man.

And here I am about to drop a bunch of cash on it hahaha. Hasn't even been A WEEK!!!


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

Installed H&R Sport Springs 30/40 :thumbup:


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

BAN12 said:


> DRLs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008FC70M6
> 
> ...


Just went ahead and bought these same LED DRLs.

I used a set of 7440s that came out of my FA5 but I was throwing a CEL and the output is weak. The 7443s should be an exact fit without CEL drama. So hopefully that works out.


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

C4V4L13R said:


> Installed H&R Sport Springs 30/40 :thumbup:
> 
> http://shrani.si/f/3c/TI/DrtV9Qw/img20150602154924.jpg
> 
> http://shrani.si/f/23/QN/10CPNu61/img20150602154938.jpg


Cool, man. Did you do the install yourself? What all was involved? I changed suspension in my last car more than four times, but I'm nervous about working on an EDM car like my Beetle.


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

kanyedian said:


> Cool, man. Did you do the install yourself? What all was involved? I changed suspension in my last car more than four times, but I'm nervous about working on an EDM car like my Beetle.


No, I took it to the shop because of waranty.
Besides, in our country you need TÜV certificate, certificate of professional installation and a copy of wheel alignment. Then you need to make a technical inspection with all these papers to get the "homologation" so your car is street legal again.

Anyway it is not a big deal to change the springs (I only changed the springs, shocks are the same as before). In front, you take it all off and separate the springs from shocks, change it with new ones and put the back (you need special compressing tool). In the rear, beetles are a bit different. It depends on if you have axle beam or if you have multi-link. 2.0 turbo has multi-link suspension, my is 1.4 twincharged with axle beam and the springs are independed from shocks. So you only take the springs out and put new ones in.


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

C4V4L13R said:


> No, I took it to the shop because of waranty.
> Besides, in our country you need TÜV certificate, certificate of professional installation and a copy of wheel alignment. Then you need to make a technical inspection with all these papers to get the "homologation" so your car is street legal again.
> 
> Anyway it is not a big deal to change the springs (I only changed the springs, shocks are the same as before). In front, you take it all off and separate the springs from shocks, change it with new ones and put the back (you need special compressing tool). In the rear, beetles are a bit different. It depends on if you have axle beam or if you have multi-link. 2.0 turbo has multi-link suspension, my is 1.4 twincharged with axle beam and the springs are independed from shocks. So you only take the springs out and put new ones in.


Very cool; thanks for the info. Just noticed your location is Slovenia. My mom's side of the family is Slovenia. Last name Anzelc. Not too often that I run into someone from there haha.

Yeah, I'm lucky that in my state, Florida, we are not required to pass any emissions tests. In other states it is required so many people have difficulty modifying their vehicles.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

C4V4L13R said:


> Installed H&R Sport Springs 30/40 :thumbup:


The stance looks great! Are those just the Sport Springs or the Super Sport Springs? I've been thinking about just the Sport ones as I don't wanna go to low...


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

kanyedian said:


> Very cool; thanks for the info. Just noticed your location is Slovenia. My mom's side of the family is Slovenia. Last name Anzelc. Not too often that I run into someone from there haha.
> 
> Yeah, I'm lucky that in my state, Florida, we are not required to pass any emissions tests. In other states it is required so many people have difficulty modifying their vehicles.


Huh, now this is a surprise. Most people around the World don't even know where Slovenia is :laugh: Great to hear that!:thumbup:



Vwguy026 said:


> The stance looks great! Are those just the Sport Springs or the Super Sport Springs? I've been thinking about just the Sport ones as I don't wanna go to low...


Thanks, man!
Well, I am not really sure, because when I was asking the dealer about H&R springs, these were the only ones they offered me. As I am surfing this Forum I see, that there are different options for US market, so hard to say... I can only tell you that they are colored purple and lower the car for 30mm in front and 40mm rear. The part number for my model is 28897-1. But, as said before, this depends on your model...

I didn't want to change the whole suspension or go for adjustables, but wanted to have a good stance. I really have to say that this is what I was looking for:thumbup:

One more before/after impression (first picture on stock 17" wheels and stock suspension, other picture 19" AUDI RS6 wheels and H&R springs)


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

*Received my portawalls today*

Pretty excited, I visited a local tire shop and they have installed portowalls before. They are charging $10 per tire. Pics coming later.


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

kanyedian said:


> Just went ahead and bought these same LED DRLs.
> 
> I used a set of 7440s that came out of my FA5 but I was throwing a CEL and the output is weak. The 7443s should be an exact fit without CEL drama. So hopefully that works out.


So the install failed. I put in the new 7443s, the exact same juans purchased by the guy I quoted above. After two mins one DRL died











C4V4L13R said:


> Huh, now this is a surprise. Most people around the World don't even know where Slovenia is :laugh: Great to hear that!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jealous! I'm worried my car might look horrible with the 245/35/20s I'm about to put on with no drop











ddaarr said:


> Pretty excited, I visited a local tire shop and they have installed portowalls before. They are charging $10 per tire. Pics coming later.


Excellent! I thought those were really cool and would love to have them on my stock 17" Heritage wheels. But didn't really want to bother going to the hood to the typical tyre shop I use because I know they have no idea about portowalls. Anxious to see pics! What color is your car? Cheers.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Jealous! I'm worried my car might look horrible with the 245/35/20s I'm about to put on with no drop










the beetle looks great on 20's ran the same setup 245/35/20 lowered on coilovers. just don't go to low or you will have inner rub issues


----------



## exudust (Jun 14, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammin (Aug 1, 2013)

Installed fog lights and wired them to an Auto Euro switch.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Good job, Sam!
Any difficulties? How did you end up wiring them?


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Sammin said:


> Installed fog lights and wired them to an Auto Euro switch.


  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

exudust said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammin (Aug 1, 2013)

GZB said:


> Good job, Sam!
> Any difficulties? How did you end up wiring them?


Thanks! and thanks for your tips on the install.... I got the Euro switch in no problem, and mounted the fogs to one of the bumper slats with yakima mighty mounts...then I chickened out and got some help on the wiring, relay, and connection to the switch, but they do work off of the Euro switch on the first pull, like they would for factory fogs....all in all I'm in $250.00 for parts and labor....so much cheaper than trying to get the factory fogs installed, and I think they look cooler...this is a 50's Edition beetle.


----------



## exudust (Jun 14, 2004)

BUG-BITE said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

Installed the auto head light kit. It went smoothly. I installed the light sensor near the center of the dash hiding the wire between the glass and the dash. It works as expected. Coming/ leaving home stays on for about 10secs.


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

Detailed with Chemical Guys Car Care. And put on some new Tires :heart::laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ruenzi_killer said:


> Detailed with Chemical Guys Car Care. And put on some new Tires :heart::laugh:


Me likey! Love the wheels

posted via tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Added Neuspeed module over the weekend (finally) to my '14 R-Line. It's amazing what this thing does. Spanked a Dodge Charger R/T with a Hemi this morning at a stop light. So yeah, it def adds power!


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you drtechy  ! I'm happy with it too ! :heart:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Tonight I put in my spm rear sway bar with the help of my friend and his new lift. Next up will be the h&r springs.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> Tonight I put in my spm rear sway bar with the help of my friend and his new lift. Next up will be the h&r springs.


Lift? Me want

posted via tapatalk


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

*Brought mine home!*

It was hard to trade my '12 Beetle, but I'm loving the R Line!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Dr t your more than welcome to come down and use it. It make life so much easier


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> Dr t your more than welcome to come down and use it. It make life so much easier


Don't say that, I'll be giving you a ring constantly lol!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

He has off Fridays and Saturdays. Fri night is when we do most of the work on our cars. Lmk if you ever want to come down.


----------



## peetergaaylee (Jun 22, 2015)

Well i went and bought some accessories for it..............


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Re installed my Neuspeed module after trip to the dealer....... really makes you appreciate how well this thing works. Had a little adventure with a Carrera S4 this morning man those things are fast, Kirby held his own.


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Installed Traction Control Switch and 35% Tint. Last week I deleted my resonator. This is my daily so I get a lot of miles in at work. Like.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Had it towed to the dealer. It wouldn't go into any gear while turned on.


----------



## MarkysGirl (Jul 14, 2015)

All I did to my Beetle today was drive it and love it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

You gotta install a front one now, much easier on a lift I did it in my garage on the floor on my back.


VRACERW said:


> Tonight I put in my spm rear sway bar with the help of my friend and his new lift. Next up will be the h&r springs.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

not today but last Thursday/ Friday i installed the Eurojet Turbo-back exhaust and got the APR stage 2 tune! what a different car!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep driving it after the new clutch. That and keep clearing the P013A code for the rear O2 sensor. Hoping that it'll stay off long enough for inspection/emissions due the end of the month.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Keep driving it after the new clutch. That and keep clearing the P013A code for the rear O2 sensor. Hoping that it'll stay off long enough for inspection/emissions due the end of the month.


Are you tuned?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> Are you tuned?


Nope. Stock engine with full street version SPM turbo back exhaust


----------



## mytype181 (Feb 21, 2015)

Getting ready to black out my side markers and front turn.



















And this this, buddy with a solvent printer and some awesome vinyl.













"Without a real car, I'm only half a man" 
-Jim Douglas - Herbie The Love Bug


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Washed, did some filling of some light scratches, waxed, detailed. Will be doing a second coat of wax next week at some point.

http://i.imgur.com/FnkfvJh.jpg

http://imgur.com/06VI484


----------



## mytype181 (Feb 21, 2015)

Gommers said:


> Washed, did some filling of some light scratches, waxed, detailed. Will be doing a second coat of wax next week at some point.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FnkfvJh.jpg


Beautiful! You should think about blacking out your side orange lights and front turn lights. 

"Without a real car, I'm only half a man" 
-Jim Douglas - Herbie The Love Bug


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

mytype181 said:


> Beautiful! You should think about blacking out your side orange lights and front turn lights.
> 
> "Without a real car, I'm only half a man"
> -Jim Douglas - Herbie The Love Bug


Plan on doing that at some point but need to get the wheels refinished and paint matched to the car first.


----------



## mytype181 (Feb 21, 2015)

Gommers said:


> Plan on doing that at some point but need to get the wheels refinished and paint matched to the car first.


I got a big roll on amazon for only ten bucks! I'm in love with it already. I had spare fixtures from hitting a raccoon and the body shop let me keep them. So I got some practice. Gotta put the practice to use now.

16" X 48" Dark Smoked Tail Lights Film Overlay Cover Smoke Tint Sheet Blackout 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0070Y35S8/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_.MqSvbQ7M5JWY

"Without a real car, I'm only half a man" 
-Jim Douglas - Herbie The Love Bug


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

*2015.5*

Spent 6 1/2 hours at the dealer to find out it will be a software fix..... eventually.....
But I love my R Line!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Not all happened today, but I was able to resolve the 02 Spacer issue and the CEL has been clear for a week and 600+ miles of normal driving! WOOT! I needed a shorter spacer than was originally installed and boom! Free and Clear! Passed inspection/Emissions with flying colors. lol.

Unfortunately tho, this past weekend I come back from an AWESOME trip to West Virginia white water rafting down the New River Gorge to this:









Yay for me! Hit and run! No note, no video, no witnesses. The insurance appraiser was just here and will be sending me the estimate. Anybody willing to guesstimate?
To top it all off I ALSO have a nail in my rear passenger tire! It lost 30psi between 8:00am-5:30pm yesterday. Completely flat in the morning. Fail.


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

vdubjettaman said:


> Not all happened today, but I was able to resolve the 02 Spacer issue and the CEL has been clear for a week and 600+ miles of normal driving! WOOT! I needed a shorter spacer than was originally installed and boom! Free and Clear! Passed inspection/Emissions with flying colors. lol.
> 
> Unfortunately tho, this past weekend I come back from an AWESOME trip to West Virginia white water rafting down the New River Gorge to this:
> ic:
> ...


$3400 with new OEM parts and paint.
That quarter might be able to be popped out and fixed with no bondo.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Took out my Neuspeed module so it can go in for the 20k maintenance tomorrow (warranty work). Then drove it to work - ~20 highway miles. What a difference! Just seemed slow and doggy without it after being used to the extra power. Def going back in when I get it back!


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

Added Euro rear fog.


----------



## chrisncsu (Jul 22, 2014)

Lamin-x tint and yellow fogs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

ddaarr said:


> Added Euro rear fog.


How? Write up?


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

took him to ask grandpa if he should go to the track day this weekend..


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

antemax said:


> took him to ask grandpa if he should go to the track day this weekend..


Nice!!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

New Engine Cover!!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

That looks sic!



Vwguy026 said:


> New Engine Cover!!


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes pretty...

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## KordInc (Jul 4, 2015)

good god that is gorgeous!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Das Boot917 (Jan 5, 2013)

Before: 










After: Audi A5 s-line 19" wheels in Pirelli P-zero's










New diffuser:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Das Boot917 said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheels and Diffuser Look Awesome! Partial to the Diffuser myself!


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

After intalling my intake i hear a rattle sound coming from somewhere when i accelerate a little. Anyone know about this?

















Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SIX SPEED said:


> After intalling my intake i hear a rattle sound coming from somewhere when i accelerate a little. Anyone know about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be the intake hitting the cap on the brake fluid resevoir, happens with a lot of intakes. Or sometimes they bang against that tray you have setup under the filter.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Could be the intake hitting the cap on the brake fluid resevoir, happens with a lot of intakes. Or sometimes they bang against that tray you have setup under the filter.


+1 on this happened to me, you feel the vibration in the pedals..


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Vwguy026 said:


> +1 on this happened to me, you feel the vibration in the pedals..


Ok guys so I am a little upset. I found out what it is. The brace to the turbo pipe the screw broke therefore the intake went up a bit and was hitting the screw on the back wall panel and scratched it. I have to go in the morning and get me another brace. :banghead:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

SIX SPEED said:


> After intalling my intake i hear a rattle sound coming from somewhere when i accelerate a little. Anyone know about this?


I would adjust the heat shield too so the back of it is flush with the battery and make sure the bolt that holds it down is tight.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

so we went to the Track Day, and we lost a tyre. 
but it was so much fun!


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

*Ohhh boy!*

Company truck in shop so I had a play date...

Michelin AS-3's

Under seat storage tray.

APR Cast downpipe ---
------ Stage 2 tune scheduled for friday!
APR Intake ------------

The turbo is very noticeable thru exhaust now, little but of whistle/spool, makes me want exhaust now mostly to eleminate the restriction on OEM pipe diameter thru muffler...


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Dc- what are these under seat storage trays you speak of. Have any pics?


----------



## chrisncsu (Jul 22, 2014)

Lowered the beetle on the pwrhaus coils! With 15mm spacer in front and 20mm in back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

VRACERW said:


> Dc- what are these under seat storage trays you speak of. Have any pics?


http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2162452/

Lists for MKVI jetta etc... but fits beetle perfectly and easily, unbolt seat (4 10mm triple square), tilt back, install 2 included clip nuts, slide tabs into preexisting holes and use 2 (Torx-30) provided screws to bolt in place, slide drawer into guides!

They are short trays kinda difficult to one hand access... seat front is very spongy/flexible so two handed allows easy access to store larger items...IE Walther PK380!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

DCFAB.US said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2162452/
> 
> Lists for MKVI jetta etc... but fits beetle perfectly and easily, unbolt seat (4 10mm triple square), tilt back, install 2 included clip nuts, slide tabs into preexisting holes and use 2 (Torx-30) provided screws to bolt in place, slide drawer into guides!
> 
> They are short trays kinda difficult to one hand access... seat front is very spongy/flexible so two handed allows easy access to store larger items...IE Walther PK380!


I too would like to see installed pictures!

And I got my car back from the body shop! No more dents! Gloss black painted roof and rear valance and had the front bumper and hood resprayed! Woot!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Interesting if this does indeed fit in our Beetles. Pics?


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

*lowered...*

installed SPM springs...

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...tt&th=14f958f72aaca796&attid=0.1&disp=safe&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...tt&th=14f958f72aaca796&attid=0.3&disp=safe&zw

will take drawer pics this weekend!


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

*drawer pics*



GZB said:


> Interesting if this does indeed fit in our Beetles. Pics?


https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...tt&th=14f9aa3b72a47d52&attid=0.1&disp=safe&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...tt&th=14f9aa3b72a47d52&attid=0.3&disp=safe&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...tt&th=14f9aa3b72a47d52&attid=0.5&disp=safe&zw


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

http://imgur.com/xdfRtul

Privacy tint added on rear "passenger" windows. Up next will be hatch window and front windows at slightly less than legal limit.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

*OPS and rear fog pre-wire*

After sitting on the parts to retrofit a front and rear OPS, I pulled the trigger and committed to the project. While I had the interior apart Dynamat and Dynapad was completed or the hatch area, under back seats and rear interior wheel wells. Major improvement. I also did both doors and the hatch for another project. After I coded and tested OPS, I did change the icon so the beetle shows up in the display.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Added a bra from Colgan. Very well made from first impression. Roads here in Michigan suck! It's only 18 months/20k miles old and I've got some chips. Dealer will be fixing those. But...


----------



## mydogmandy1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I saved some money + learned some new skills and did my 40,000 mile service myself (minus the oil change).


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

*Under seat drawer*

The kit for the MKVI is correct for our beetles. Drivers side easier than the passenger. Drivers side shown. As stated before, very straight forward. On the fastener on the outer side of each seat I did use a 2mm spacer between seat and bracket to allow it to open/close without hitting the seat. I have fabric, leather might not need it.





It is an elaborate owners guide holder for me


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GZB said:


> Added a bra from Colgan. Very well made from first impression. Roads here in Michigan suck! It's only 18 months/20k miles old and I've got some chips. Dealer will be fixing those. But...


That looks really good! Got me wanting one!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Finalized wheels setup and washed it up good! Love the new look!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

Last pictures before Winter Tires  ...

Polished, detailed and a coat of sealant for the Winter on Top!! 

Shooting with some friends:

:heart:


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

IndyTTom said:


> Installed the USP Traction Control harness and Button. Version 2. Their new Version is a True Plug and Play for the Beetle. Nothing to splice nothing to dice and nothing to circumsize
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Just got mine as well. Getting ready to put it in in the next couple of days. 

Two questions. "Version 2" is the one with the red wire to the ABS module (with Version 1 it was yellow I believe). It has the connector on the end. How much extra slack is in this version on the red wire?

Second, what did you use for the "hard plastic tube"? I can see (logically) how this would be easier. Especially considering you don't want to mess up the connector! Version 1 just gave you the end of a wire to deal with. With Version 2 you have the connector on the end and you need to be careful with it. 

And FWIW, for the Beetles, you won't need the yellow wire that comes with Version 2. It's only used on a Jetta?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Lowered it, tinted it and clear side marketed it. :wave::thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Lowered it, tinted it and clear side marketed it. :wave::thumbup:


Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Drove it to work in utter disappointment. Lost to a stock looking yellow new beetle at a show yesterday smh. ......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

U lost the show to the yellow bug or in a race? Either way that sucks but I'd be more disappointed to lose a race to it :laugh:


Love the new rims btw. Car looks great


Edit: and I'd be a lot more mad if you lost to that red new beetle next to yours over the yellow one. Atleast the yellow has a nice clean look to it


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> U lost the show to the yellow bug or in a race? Either way that sucks but I'd be more disappointed to lose a race to it :laugh:
> 
> 
> Love the new rims btw. Car looks great
> ...


At the show. The red beetle next to mine didn't even place. Another black beetle 2.0t took third 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

So I was bored yesterday and remembered I had some leftover error free bulbs from a interior lighting conversion I did on my A6. An hour later and... Tah dah!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jaz where is that second light located in your car? Almost looks like it's in the back seat area


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Chris659 said:


> Jaz where is that second light located in your car? Almost looks like it's in the back seat area


It's the vanity light under the visors.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Automatic headlights/Euro switch retrofitting.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

^Whats the 1-2 on your rheostat for? What dead pedal are you running and do I see floor board lights?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Deceitful said:


> ^Whats the 1-2 on your rheostat for? What dead pedal are you running and do I see floor board lights?


I think you do see light in the foot well. The numbers you see are to adjust the position of the headlights and the dead pedal matches the gas and brake pedals.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Jazfreek said:


> Automatic headlights/Euro switch retrofitting.



Good mod, should have come that way from VW


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I took advantage of ECS Tuning's 20% off sale on SPM downpipes and ordered one tonight! 

The sale price covers the expense of getting it ceramic coated by Jet Hot almost to the penny! To save time and shipping cost, I had it shipped directly to JH so hopefully I will have it in a few weeks to a month :beer:


Now with Fixx Fest right around the corner hopefully USP will have some great deals at the show on their oil pan and pulley


----------



## batman2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Haha I thought the same thing after I took it, I'm sure someone will try it one day! Better angle...


Is this on coils or bags???


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

An APR tune and new VW Racing lowering springs installed.


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

Jaz, How you like the springs ride quality actual vs adv. drop? Im thinking of going to VWR vs SPM.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

SPM downpipe is on its way back from being Jet Hot coated and picked up a do88 IC and Fluidyne pulley on BF sales last night! 

Now hopefully Santa brings me some 034 street density motor/trans mounts for Christmas :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

DCFAB.US said:


> Jaz, How you like the springs ride quality actual vs adv. drop? Im thinking of going to VWR vs SPM.


Well I have to say acceleration is better and no wheel spin anymore. It really handles nice, but the ride gets harsh on rough roads and bottoms out on bumps. I'll be investing in some Bilstein touring shocks this week. Hopefully that'll do the trick.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

After trading it in a year ago, ran into it at Target. :heart:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

oidoglr said:


> After trading it in a year ago, ran into it at Target. :heart:


Ha!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

batman2013 said:


> Is this on coils or bags???


It's bagged 

Got some new rubber today


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Just put on Michelin X-ice3 today.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my downpipe in today from Jet Hot. Turned out really nice but they forgot all of my v band clamps so hopefully they still have them. Already wrote them an email 


https://flic.kr/p/BH36ik


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fluidyne damper came in today! My folks picked me up some 034 street density mounts for Christmas while they were still on sale 

Now just waiting for the do88 intercooler to come in and get everything installed!


----------



## rich5665 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Roof Rack Question*



BUG-BITE said:


> My first attempt at a roof rack.... Thanks jwcardy for answering my questions...... The mounting brackets are removable. Not riveted in. I used the front mounting bolt for the front bracket and the rubber weather seal attaching clip for the rear brackets. I've had it on for 3weeks now.
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14693190587/
> ...



Did you make that Roof Rack or was it a kit that you purchased? I'm looking for something exactly like that.


----------



## rich5665 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Installed a Spoiler*

My only mod so far is the addition of a spoiler

Before:




After


The instructions indicated about an hour. Took a little longer than that to install.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Pics no workie...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I traded my bremmer kraft wheels for volks. Let me know what you guys think

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

The black wheels are the volks (as if i needed to tell most of you that)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Ive also recently added a forge catch can, billy boat down pipe, and modded my forge wintake to get better cool air intake.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Disconnected the "Soundaktor". I'll see if I prefer it tomorrow on the way to work. Very easy to do. Zip tied a plastic bag over the cable and the Soundaktor to protect from weather if I decide to leave it disconnected. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

GZB said:


> Disconnected the "Soundaktor". I'll see if I prefer it tomorrow on the way to work. Very easy to do. Zip tied a plastic bag over the cable and the Soundaktor to protect from weather if I decide to leave it disconnected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hooked it back up. Didn't like losing the "beep" when I locked it (which also comes from this ... thing.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I disconnected mine and the car still honks on lock...


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

rich5665 said:


> Did you make that Roof Rack or was it a kit that you purchased? I'm looking for something exactly like that.


Ya... I made it out of 1/2 inch emt conduit, braised together. Funny I just put it on Sunday with Christmas lights wrapped around it...

Was your wing a glue on or did you have to drill holes? It looks good and its cool you have the Heritage wheels.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> I disconnected mine and the car still honks on lock...


Same here


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Mine does not. After I hooked it back up it beeped again when locked. 

So what's the deal?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Maybe they made a change since yours is a '14. disconnected mine and it still beeped. had to use vagcom to disable the beep since i come home late some nights.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

GZB said:


> Mine does not. After I hooked it back up it beeped again when locked.
> 
> So what's the deal?



The are both located under that cowl, perhaps you unplugged the horn and not the soundaktor. :laugh:


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

What the heck is a soundakator, and what is it's purpose? Also where is it located?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Custom Magnaflow exhaust with 4" black powder coated tips all done, smoked rear and fender lights and blacked out hood and trunk badges.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Fender13 said:


> Custom Magnaflow exhaust with 4" black powder coated tips all done, smoked rear and fender lights and blacked out hood and trunk badges.


smoked? they almost look painted !!! Instant ticket here up north with these.

But it does look good, black on black is always hot looking.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

drevaen2 said:


> smoked? they almost look painted !!! Instant ticket here up north with these.
> 
> But it does look good, black on black is always hot looking.


The lights are easily visible just on the running lights let alone with brake engaged, perfectly legal here


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

WWTW - stay out of Michigan. You'll get stopped here.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

GZB said:


> WWTW - stay out of Michigan. You'll get stopped here.


Not as long as I don't live there .....


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Deceitful said:


> The are both located under that cowl, perhaps you unplugged the horn and not the soundaktor. :laugh:


The '12 had the alarm as an option. The alarm horn is also under the cowl. The traditional horns are lower bilaterally in the bumper


----------



## ItsJustABeetle (Jul 15, 2015)

Fender13 said:


> Custom Magnaflow exhaust with 4" black powder coated tips all done, smoked rear and fender lights and blacked out hood and trunk badges.


Is that a GTI magnaflow exhaust? If so why don't you get the one that was made for ours?


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

Fender13 said:


> Custom Magnaflow exhaust with 4" black powder coated tips all done, smoked rear and fender lights and blacked out hood and trunk badges.


Absolute a kicka$$ beetle in the black/blacked out components and a superb looking package. Well done.
Maybe a youtube so we can here that custom exhaust.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

ItsJustABeetle said:


> Is that a GTI magnaflow exhaust? If so why don't you get the one that was made for ours?


Its a custom made exhaust




nam6869usmc said:


> Absolute a kicka$$ beetle in the black/blacked out components and a superb looking package. Well done.
> Maybe a youtube so we can here that custom exhaust.


TY  If you use facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Sith-Welcome-to-the-Darkside-489878744511204/


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I think this got overshadowed (pun intended) by the blacked out beetle. Anyone?



turbokirby said:


> What the heck is a soundakator, and what is it's purpose? Also where is it located?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

its an electronic "synthetic" engine sound maker located under the wiper cowl towards the passenger side. google it


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my do88 intercooler in today! Had to quickly hide it in the attic so my better half didn't question it 

Also made an appointment to get my dp and Fluidyne dampener installed


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nothing done but a new pic lol


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Fender13 said:


> Nothing done but a new pic lol


Great look!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Well done, did you wrap the lights, sprayed?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Carbon Steel said:


> Well done, did you wrap the lights, sprayed?


Clearcoat mixed with two drops of black, 4 coats


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

VRACERW said:


> its an electronic "synthetic" engine sound maker located under the wiper cowl towards the passenger side. google it


This is what it looks like: <a href="http://s947.photobucket.com/user/KCXTWO/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/DD429D70-99D8-4E5B-B07F-85E4B1BC7FB6_zpstsmnickn.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/KCXTWO/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/DD429D70-99D8-4E5B-B07F-85E4B1BC7FB6_zpstsmnickn.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DD429D70-99D8-4E5B-B07F-85E4B1BC7FB6_zpstsmnickn.jpg"/></a>


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> This is what it looks like: <a href="http://s947.photobucket.com/user/KCXTWO/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/DD429D70-99D8-4E5B-B07F-85E4B1BC7FB6_zpstsmnickn.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad311/KCXTWO/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/DD429D70-99D8-4E5B-B07F-85E4B1BC7FB6_zpstsmnickn.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DD429D70-99D8-4E5B-B07F-85E4B1BC7FB6_zpstsmnickn.jpg"/></a>


Nope...


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> Nope...


Apparently I should preview my posts


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Two Vibrant bullet resonators


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Getting my downpipe installed today! 

Couldn't believe some of the ridiculous quotes I was being given just for installation! I was getting quotes as high as $200!! And that's with me supplying everything including new gasket kit

Found a good shop to install it for $70


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I installed boost pipes and ordered a south bend stage 2 endurance! Also ordered the ecs clutch bleeder block

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

New shoes VMR 710's 18x9 et40


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I just installed my South bend stage 2 endurance clutch on new years day!! Now 750 miles of break in...

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why do you have the car apart?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Chris659 said:


> Why do you have the car apart?


Need to replace the bumper. Thinking of replacing it with this:


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

turbokirby said:


> Thanks JPeezy for the awesome hook up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use to joint the stage 2 , I bought a kit from Germany with the exact same problem ?


----------



## lElLlF (Jan 5, 2016)

*Lighting conversion*

I would like to put in a set of OEM BiXenons. I have the halogens and I am wondering what that kind of wiring upgrade that will require. 

I have a 12 2.5 and the lights are coming out of a 13 2.5 fender edition. If you know how to do or what the conversion requires as far as the wiring harness I could use all the help I can get. My service dept, while awesome doesn't have the info I need.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my Fluidyne crankshaft dampener installed, had dealer flash new lpfp software (got some letter in the mail about it), then had my local APR dealer reflash the tune back on

Also think I finally found my boost leak! Car is running great now!

On the way home tonight I passed one of the only other beetles in my area that's modified and we had some fun running against each other down the highway. We're both stage II cars, but I've got upgraded boost pipes as the only advantage (that I know of). I've also added at or over 100lbs of stereo/sound dampening, and am on 20" rims (he's on factory 19"s). Both on all season tires
Nice to see even with the added weight and oversized rims I still have the advantage. 

Now this just makes me want to get my 034 drivetrain mounts and do88 intercooler installed! I thought I was passed all of this speed stuff years ago when I got rid of all my fast toys but now I'm itching to go F23t!!


----------



## nickherum (Dec 13, 2015)

Simply "mod," put yellow Lamin-X covers on the dog lights. I think it looks good.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

I put on a K&N intake - its design and fit is pretty Meh. I haven't seen any that impress me though. Eventually will do some fab work and make it more to my liking, but its not what I did today after work, but what I'm going to do tomorrow 











Got all my mods done except chip and exhaust... Now if HPA would ever get back with me.... grrr...


----------



## ruenzi_killer (Jun 17, 2014)

Picked up my new Habanero Orange, Beetle Club 2.0 TDI in/or at the Autostadt Wolfsburg !

I'm very Happy with it. :heart: Compaired to my old 2012 - 1.4 TSI Beetle, the TDI is driving fun and lower costs. The new Infotainment, and Beetle 2016 features are awesome! (App Connect etc: Everything works fine!)

It was my third time Autostadt for me, and you don't feel anything about a "Scandal" in Wolfsburg. 500 cars get delivered to their customers on this Saturday i got my car. (every day 450-500 cars!!!)

The long trip too lower Saxony was worth it, but the german winter is shocking my Bug defenitly these days :laugh: !

Viele Grüße! 
Basti
:wave:


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Cool! I like the color too.... I'm thinking of doing factory pickup of a M2 in Munich next fall, but will keep the bug


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Ordered new rims. 19 x 8.5 Enkei TY-5 from there new line up. They just cought my eye.










Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

You order the whole wheel, or just the rim?  I ordered a downpipe and Traction control "defeat device" today...


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

spinnetti said:


> You order the whole wheel, or just the rim?  I ordered a downpipe and Traction control "defeat device" today...



At the same time I ordered the ziza H8 yellow fog lights. I read from a member they still work with the function of turning the wheel they still dim. And just one rim. :wave:

Cheers


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Here they are. Night pic sorry. 

















Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I was able to stretch the tube line and get it to lock in place, It took some time and patience, I would recommend setting the tube in the sun for about a half hour and make sure it's over 70 outside that seemed to fix the problem.




Illegalhunter said:


> What did you use to joint the stage 2 , I bought a kit from Germany with the exact same problem ?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I made fire yesterday  [video]https://www.facebook.com/drtechy/videos/654659531339796/[/video]


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Holy fireballs batman... that is awesome....what is driveline loss? Are you pushing 400 to the crank? 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Holy fireballs batman... that is awesome....what is driveline loss? Are you pushing 400 to the crank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


LOL, if you figure 15-20% drivetrain loss, yea I'm right at about 400 to the crank


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice!! Im very close to buying a frankenturbo. Can you do the tune for me?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've got the bug... said:


> Very nice!! Im very close to buying a frankenturbo. Can you do the tune for me?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Sure, when the time comes just email me [email protected].


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Cant wait for spring so you can go to the track....how awesome would an 11 second bettle be 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Cant wait for spring so you can go to the track....how awesome would an 11 second bettle be
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


LOL, I'd be dreaming if I thought I could get into the 11's. I'm hopeful to see the 12's. The problem is I'm a pretty terrible drag racer lol


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Ill drive it i had my Viper in 9 second range...thats a fun car

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I curious how much traction we can achieve... thats the problem with front wheel only

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Ill drive it i had my Viper in 9 second range...thats a fun car
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk





turbokirby said:


> I curious how much traction we can achieve... thats the problem with front wheel only
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


lol, not much at all, I spin through most of 3rd on the street. My goal, which I don't know if I'll reach or not, to help with that is to get an LSD in the car by the end of the year. Even that can't help that much, but at least it will have both wheels working lol


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr techy, i bought a set of 245 40 18 bfg tires yesterday. I was wondering what the offset was on your wheels when you ran that size.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've got the bug... said:


> Dr techy, i bought a set of 245 40 18 bfg tires yesterday. I was wondering what the offset was on your wheels when you ran that size.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it a 45 offset, very close to stock


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Not sure lsd will do that much..does someone make them for our car? If so what kind of cost?

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Not sure lsd will do that much..does someone make them for our car? If so what kind of cost?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Yea there are several, most are just over $1k. You can find some good deals on bought but never used ones on here though lol!


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Today's effort....*

SPM 3" Downpipe. Parts are pretty well made, and fit is mostly very good, but V-Bands are a PITA and I couldn't get the pipes to line up properly - it leaks at the joints. Gonna have to take it to a shop and see if they have better luck on a lift, and if not, will have to do some cutting and welding.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

spinnetti said:


> SPM 3" Downpipe. Parts are pretty well made, and fit is mostly very good, but V-Bands are a PITA and I couldn't get the pipes to line up properly - it leaks at the joints. Gonna have to take it to a shop and see if they have better luck on a lift, and if not, will have to do some cutting and welding.


I had issues with the v-bands too. I got it to where I could drive it around, but ultimately had a shop adjust everything and install the downpipe after a bolt snapped off.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

vdubjettaman said:


> I had issues with the v-bands too. I got it to where I could drive it around, but ultimately had a shop adjust everything and install the downpipe after a bolt snapped off.


Good to know.. was a total pain. I think what I'll do is take the clamps off, align it perfectly and put some vise grips on to hold in place, then spot weld 2-3 places, then put the clamp back on. Only way I see to get it to align right. These things should have a little bit of tube overlap to reduce leak chance and align the tubes. Lesson learned - no more vband for me (unless I make my own with some overlap). Hope its worth it when my "stage II" software gets here. Butt dyno says it does nothing on stock tune.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Got my 245 40 18 bfg gforce sport comp 2 summer tires delivered and mounted up. Also got an alignment... Now waiting for warm weather...









Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

I've got the bug... said:


> Got my 245 40 18 bfg gforce sport comp 2 summer tires delivered and mounted up. Also got an alignment... Now waiting for warm weather..
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike.. they look Huge! Let us know how they work - I plan to get same...


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

I've got the bug... said:


> Got my 245 40 18 bfg gforce sport comp 2 summer tires delivered and mounted up. Also got an alignment... Now waiting for warm weather...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, tires looks huge, a whole lot of rubber on the tarmac. I will probably run these also and put them on a 17 lbs wheel.

Enkei Racing RPF1










FRONT AND REAR
Size: 18x7.5 (O.E. Diameter)
Finish: Bright Silver Paint
*Weight: 17.0 lbs*.
Offset: 48mm


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I've got the bug... said:


> Got my 245 40 18 bfg gforce sport comp 2 summer tires delivered and mounted up. Also got an alignment... Now waiting for warm weather...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have these exact tires on my summer setup..they are great i really miss the quiet ride.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

turbokirby said:


> I have these exact tires on my summer setup..they are great i really miss the quiet ride.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Hey Turbo, so you've run this size with no problems, clearance must be good. ??? The wheels I want with these has Offset: 48mm 48 will this be good to go.??


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

nam6869usmc said:


> Hey Turbo, so you've run this size with no problems, clearance must be good. ??? The wheels I want with these has Offset: 48mm 48 will this be good to go.??


Not sure about that... i am running 36mm offset on my summer tires but i dont have ruvbing problems.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Also purposely chose this size with 35mm offset so i could lower car without problems 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

On how wide a wheel? That matters too  8.5" I assume?


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

spinnetti said:


> On how wide a wheel? That matters too  8.5" I assume?


I was trying to pick one with the stock 18/8",
Enkei Racing PF01
(7)
| Reviews (7)
Favorite
Enkei Racing
PF01

FRONT AND REAR
Size: 18x8 (O.E. Diameter)
Finish: Bright Silver Paint
Weight: 18.2 lbs.
Offset: 45mm
http://www.wheel-size.com/calc/?whe...l2=245-40-18X8ET48&fcl=50mm&wcl=30mm&scl=50mm


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

nam6869usmc said:


> I was trying to pick one with the stock 18/8",
> Enkei Racing PF01
> (7)
> | Reviews (7)
> ...



Note that tires contact patch are measured for a particular rim width. I have stock 8" wide ones now, with 15mm spacers... wider the wheel, better footprint, especially with wider tires. Lots of options, but for my money, 245/40 on 8.5" wheel width is a good combo though I'm going to keep the stock wheels on this one. If you go 255 you definitely want 8.5" or 9" wheels


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

spinnetti said:


> Note that tires contact patch are measured for a particular rim width. I have stock 8" wide ones now, with 15mm spacers... wider the wheel, better footprint, especially with wider tires. Lots of options, but for my money, 245/40 on 8.5" wheel width is a good combo though I'm going to keep the stock wheels on this one. If you go 255 you definitely want 8.5" or 9" wheels


Thanks for info, I just stepped it up to 8.5" on tire rack wheels and they have a bunch of wheels that would fit the Beetle.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

spinnetti said:


> Note that tires contact patch are measured for a particular rim width. I have stock 8" wide ones now, with 15mm spacers... wider the wheel, better footprint, especially with wider tires. Lots of options, but for my money, 245/40 on 8.5" wheel width is a good combo though I'm going to keep the stock wheels on this one. If you go 255 you definitely want 8.5" or 9" wheels


245/40 is roughly half inch smaller rolling diameter than oem fyi. Tire will turn 20 more times in a mile than stock and speedo will be about 2mph off which is nothing crazy I suppose but if your not bagged or on coils you will look even more 4x4 than stock which is pretty damn bad already.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

spinnetti said:


> Good to know.. was a total pain. I think what I'll do is take the clamps off, align it perfectly and put some vise grips on to hold in place, then spot weld 2-3 places, then put the clamp back on. Only way I see to get it to align right. These things should have a little bit of tube overlap to reduce leak chance and align the tubes. Lesson learned - no more vband for me (unless I make my own with some overlap). Hope its worth it when my "stage II" software gets here. Butt dyno says it does nothing on stock tune.


It also doesn't make it any easier when you are lying on your back underneath the car which is only inches in front of your face. Definitely would be easier to manipulate on a lift.

I've had the full 3" SPM street turbo back on for over a year now and I couldn't tell you the difference between stock and this other than sound. I'm sure it's doing something but my butt dyno is the same.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

vdubjettaman said:


> It also doesn't make it any easier when you are lying on your back underneath the car which is only inches in front of your face. Definitely would be easier to manipulate on a lift.
> 
> I've had the full 3" SPM street turbo back on for over a year now and I couldn't tell you the difference between stock and this other than sound. I'm sure it's doing something but my butt dyno is the same.


My driveway is peastone and my back is still killing me from scrubbing around trying to put that damn exhaust on lol. I'll have to take out the suitcase muffler or something. Its just too quiet. I would have bought the rest of the exhaust from them but they aren't selling it anymore.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

You should check out my exhaust note on youtube. Type in AUDI S3/VW BEETLE! It is in hd so it takes a min to load but is good quality. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

I've got the bug... said:


> You should check out my exhaust note on youtube. Type in AUDI S3/VW BEETLE! It is in hd so it takes a min to load but is good quality.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Well, if its SPM, they don't sell it anymore anyway..... not a biggie.. I can fab my own if I get the gumption, but planning on giving this to my daughter anyway.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Its self fabbed...

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

I've got the bug... said:


> Its self fabbed...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Sounds good, tougher than the s3 imo


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Installed USP Traction control "defeat device"... I must be getting old - was a bit hesitant to pull interior bits apart, but it was about a 15 min job. Got wire fed through the firewall on the second try and all went nice and easy.


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

spinnetti said:


> Installed USP Traction control "defeat device"... I must be getting old - was a bit hesitant to pull interior bits apart, but it was about a 15 min job. Got wire fed through the firewall on the second try and all went nice and easy.


I must be getting older than you, it took me and my Granddaughter approx 8 tries then bingo.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

nam6869usmc said:


> I must be getting older than you, it took me and my Granddaughter approx 8 tries then bingo.


lol... I didn't mean the number of tries to get the wire through, I meant the idea of taking apart the interior at all  I cut the bottom bit off a coat hanger (nice and straight), and pushed the hanger wire from the engine compartment side, then taped and pulled it back out which seemed a lot easier. First try just didn't have enough tape on the wire to keep it attached. Now to fix my exhaust leak from the SPM downpipe I put on last week (stupid v-band lol)

You do have a few years on me though.. I'm "only" 50... I first learned to drive in a 58" fabric top bug. I could just barely see over the dash... Back to my roots I guess!


----------



## nam6869usmc (Aug 17, 2011)

spinnetti said:


> lol... I didn't mean the number of tries to get the wire through, I meant the idea of taking apart the interior at all  I cut the bottom bit off a coat hanger (nice and straight), and pushed the hanger wire from the engine compartment side, then taped and pulled it back out which seemed a lot easier. First try just didn't have enough tape on the wire to keep it attached. Now to fix my exhaust leak from the SPM downpipe I put on last week (stupid v-band lol)
> 
> You do have a few years on me though.. I'm "only" 50... I first learned to drive in a 58" fabric top bug. I could just barely see over the dash... Back to my roots I guess!


Yep, my tape just wouldn't hold, I kept loosing it so I went and got my Gorilla Tape and bingo. We had a 63 Bug but the floor gave in, lucky we didn't loose someone going down the highway.
My age puts in me around more horsepower in on night at a real CarHop than many people see in a lifetime. Just a little hot dog joint that was surrounded by Z28's(302), 396/454 Chevelle', 389/400 Goats, 409 Sleepers, Vets, Hemi's, 390/427 Ford's, many many 55/57 Chevy Sleepers and my buddies 69 Yenko 427 Nova a real live car show every Friday and Sat night. I had a built 289 65 Mustang footlong hotdogs and large coke were 50 cents a piece and gas was 29 cents a gal, , a real cheap date.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

We're in the same club then. Our first car when we got married was my wife's 74 Nova hatchback SS. 427/4-barrel Holley with a TurboThrush tranny. Man that car was fun! Ever since then we've had more conservative "family" cars and trucks until my R-Line. Kid is gone so we opted for a "smaller, fun" car. Oh, and I remember gas wars hitting 17 cents a gallon when I was a kid. 

And I have the same traction control button to put in. Just too damn cold here to do it. Glad it's a simple install. I've always been hesitant too with dash parts and these new fangled electronics in cars. Don't want to mess either of 'em up! (And I work in IT!)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

GZB said:


> We're in the same club then. Our first car when we got married was my wife's 74 Nova hatchback SS. 427/4-barrel Holley with a TurboThrush tranny. Man that car was fun! Ever since then we've had more conservative "family" cars and trucks until my R-Line. Kid is gone so we opted for a "smaller, fun" car. Oh, and I remember gas wars hitting 17 cents a gallon when I was a kid.
> 
> And I have the same traction control button to put in. Just too damn cold here to do it. Glad it's a simple install. I've always been hesitant too with dash parts and these new fangled electronics in cars. Don't want to mess either of 'em up! (And I work in IT!)
> 
> ...


Geeze,didn't realize we had so much in common.... I don't like taking interior stuff off, am from Lansing (E. Lansing) and work in IT and have an ipad lol. (Plus my dad worked at Williams) where do you work? I used to work at EDS (HP) once upon a time... Of course, Lansing being a GM plant town, American Muscle was always the order of the day and my buddy there is still building old school hot rods. Back at the height of the "cold war" (against "foreign" cars), random people would flip me off driving around in my MR2 though people were much less hostile to the German stuff.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*The mods continue....*

1. Took another whack at installing the Cat (SPM Downpipe) to get rid of the leaks... took it apart and started from the front and got it together right this time
2. Got and installed an ebay clutch stop - with all the washers, it just activates the switch when fully depressed.
3. Washed and put on my wheels from my totaled Jetta. They are 18x8, 35mm offset. The tires are smaller at 225/40 instead of 235/45, but they are so much lighter and the Dunlop tires so hugely better than the stock bridgestones its worth it until I figure out what I'm doing for wheels and tires. Still unsure but would like RFP01's. Check my math, but since stock offset of 48 with 15mm spacers (33mm effective offset) or the Jetta wheels with 35mm offset both work fine, I'm thinking 255/40 on 18x9 (or equiv. 19x9) with a 40mm offset should be about right? (40mm offset, minus .5" - half the width of the wider wheel should about equal 33.5mm offset right?) anybody run that size without any issues?

All that's left now is the wheels/tires, good brake pads (eventually) and my HPA software if it ever gets here!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

PM sent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I ordered some LED bulbs for my Beetle and GTI. So far I've done the Beetle. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

spinnetti said:


> 1. Took another whack at installing the Cat (SPM Downpipe) to get rid of the leaks... took it apart and started from the front and got it together right this time
> 2. Got and installed an ebay clutch stop - with all the washers, it just activates the switch when fully depressed.
> 3. Washed and put on my wheels from my totaled Jetta. They are 18x8, 35mm offset. The tires are smaller at 225/40 instead of 235/45, but they are so much lighter and the Dunlop tires so hugely better than the stock bridgestones its worth it until I figure out what I'm doing for wheels and tires. Still unsure but would like RFP01's. Check my math, but since stock offset of 48 with 15mm spacers (33mm effective offset) or the Jetta wheels with 35mm offset both work fine, I'm thinking 255/40 on 18x9 (or equiv. 19x9) with a 40mm offset should be about right? (40mm offset, minus .5" - half the width of the wider wheel should about equal 33.5mm offset right?) anybody run that size without any issues?
> 
> All that's left now is the wheels/tires, good brake pads (eventually) and my HPA software if it ever gets here!


18x9 et40 oem tires atm


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Thanks for the pic..... those tires are really narrow for those wheels tho. I'm having a hard time finding the right combo of wheel/tire/weight/style/grip to get what I want. Might just stick with 18x8 ET35 with decent tires. The BFG's have 1.3" more tread in the SAME size as the stock Bridgestones, so even that would be a huge improvement.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Big performance Mod


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

spinnetti said:


> Thanks for the pic..... those tires are really narrow for those wheels tho. I'm having a hard time finding the right combo of wheel/tire/weight/style/grip to get what I want. Might just stick with 18x8 ET35 with decent tires. The BFG's have 1.3" more tread in the SAME size as the stock Bridgestones, so even that would be a huge improvement.


I am going with 245/40 or 255/40 this summer


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Fender13 said:


> I am going with 245/40 or 255/40 this summer


Will be interesting to see how they fit. The 225/40's off my Jetta stick like glue and due to the smaller diameter really launches hard which I like. 255 would have the best gap tho.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

spinnetti said:


> Will be interesting to see how they fit. The 225/40's off my Jetta stick like glue and due to the smaller diameter really launches hard which I like. 255 would have the best gap tho.


Same size DrTechy is running on his with same wheel spec so I know they fit with no issues and he is on coils so sits lower than I am currently although I have coils if I can ever get them installed lol. The 255/40 is a smidge smaller than oem 245/40 is like 1/2 inch smaller diameter which is doable but will have to lower the car more to close the gap plus speeds will be 3mph off which is no big deal.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

hey guys sold my beetle a while back, still have an euro switch and a mk6 gli black rear view mirror for sale if anyone is interested :thumbup:


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I have 245 40 18 bfg gforce on mine and they fit good on et40

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

I've got the bug... said:


> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


VMR 18x9/H&R SS?


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Bremmer kraft 18x8 and h&r coilovers

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

VMR's are a deeper concave...


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah and the face of the spokes also

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've got the bug... said:


> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Leaving it that high ?


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

No thats an old pic of when i first bought the wheels and there were 225 40 tires on them. I have since put 245 40 tires on them and adjust the coils where i like it. That pic is at the top of the page.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I just installed an ecs traction control button. Does anyone know about coding to maybe turn off stability with this as well?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Installed spulen catch can. Love the look of the cloth braided hoses and -10AN fittings, going to modify the engine cover and a few more things before pictures. Also removed the warning and AC stickers on front cowl.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Installed KSport Coilover's, new 245/40/18 stickies. Going down another half inch and thats maxed in the back but can go lower in the front if I notch the frame.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Wrapped my engine cover and a few other parts


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Uni stage two, then started the mod/install of my new GTI catback on the Bug... I think these will be the last two mods (besides maybe some stiffer rear shocks) 

So far (I think this is all of it anyway lol):
H&R Super Sport Springs
034 Rear Sway Bar
034 Trans mount insert
K&N Intake
Denso Iridium Plugs
SPM 3" down pipe with Cat
Ebay GTI 2.5" catback
USP traction control button
Unitronics Stage 2 software
18x8 ET35 S4 reps/Dunlop tires
Tint


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

Had my ECU removed and shipped to the USA to get it remapped , all the way from Scotland


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Illegalhunter said:


> Had my ECU removed and shipped to the USA to get it remapped , all the way from Scotland


Nothing Local? After getting Unitronics on Saturday, gonna have to add a clutch to my list; slipping already!


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

spinnetti said:


> Nothing Local? After getting Unitronics on Saturday, gonna have to add a clutch to my list; slipping already!


No , the ECU is locked I've been told . I took it to a APR place in Scotland , they sent it away


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Waiting for CTS intake, SPM Turbo Back to come in then going to get the new revised APR Stage 2


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Fender13 said:


> Waiting for CTS intake, SPM Turbo Back to come in then going to get the new revised APR Stage 2
> 
> http://s94.photobucket.com/user/big...2F9737D8-7249-447D-B809-53CFE85AF08A.jpg.html




Where are you getting SPM turbo back? I got the downpipe and when I tried to get the rest they and ECS both told me they had no plans to offer again due to low demand. I think they just order up a batch out of china and need enough demand to make it worthwhile.

I got chipped on Sat, and blew at least one coilpack already (hope thats it anyway)


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

spinnetti said:


> Where are you getting SPM turbo back? I got the downpipe and when I tried to get the rest they and ECS both told me they had no plans to offer again due to low demand. I think they just order up a batch out of china and need enough demand to make it worthwhile.


Open Road Motoring which happens to be up the street from me just signed up with SPM to be a distributor, they are getting one in for me. If your in my FB group contact me and I can put you in touch with the one handling it.


----------



## KordInc (Jul 4, 2015)

I ordered a CTS 3" downpipe yesterday. When it comes in I am going to install that along with my short shifter. Already have a CTS intake installed, and waiting on Unitronic software (there is none for my software revision at the moment). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Popped a coil pack (surprised 20 years later this is still a problem), but was still under warranty and the dealer got me right in and a nice wash too...


----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Wrapped my engine cover and a few other parts


:thumbup Looks awesome!!!


----------



## The_Big_Deek (Mar 19, 2016)

I've got the bug... said:


> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


is that the new 911 ?


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Lol why do you ask that?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Big_Deek (Mar 19, 2016)

I've got the bug... said:


> Lol why do you ask that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


it looks like a fat 911 from the side


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Fender13 said:


> Open Road Motoring which happens to be up the street from me just signed up with SPM to be a distributor, they are getting one in for me. If your in my FB group contact me and I can put you in touch with the one handling it.


Thanks. After SPM said they weren't offering anymore and ECS said the same, I got an ebay GTI exhaust... pretty nice actually. Did a little chop-chop, weld-weld and all's good.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I figured out why my check engine light was on( boost leak, see pic) and upgraded to the new apr stage 2 2.0 last thursday. Car is running great!









Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Got rid of exhaust clamps in back and welded it up. Cut off the tips, extended the pips and put on some new double walled tips. Quite pleased with the whole thing, and a lot less money than the common offerings.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=cDJPQ2sydUFoVllSdlVnRnJralctNnU0UkdiV19n


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

That looks great, wish I lived near you I would really like update mine, but nobody makes a system for the convertible. If they did, at the cost they want it's ridiculous. Are you concerned with the heat on the rear bumper? That blue hue looks like it could cause problems.




spinnetti said:


> Got rid of exhaust clamps in back and welded it up. Cut off the tips, extended the pips and put on some new double walled tips. Quite pleased with the whole thing, and a lot less money than the common offerings.
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=cDJPQ2sydUFoVllSdlVnRnJralctNnU0UkdiV19n


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

turbokirby said:


> That looks great, wish I lived near you I would really like update mine, but nobody makes a system for the convertible. If they did, at the cost they want it's ridiculous. Are you concerned with the heat on the rear bumper? That blue hue looks like it could cause problems.


Thanks... yer kidding on the heat right? they are no closer than the stock tips, and are double walled... They don't get hot... Blue hue is flame treatment - they came that way, not from exhaust heat.... I used to live somewhat near you (Cinci).. Down here I totally struck out finding a shop that works in stainless and can handle over 2" pipe, so got the right wire for my mig welder, ordered the pipes and fabbed up myself.


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

APR sent my ECU back and my bug made 277.4 bhp , to say Iam happy is a understatement


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice. What file and stage is that?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

I've got the bug... said:


> Nice. What file and stage is that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Iam sure its stage 1 , as for the file no idea


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Did an oil change and cleaned up all the winter funk from the engine bay. I straightened out my Horace license plate because someone backed into it. I put it on the intake just for the picture. Also I am nearing the completion of my Eonon ga5153f head unit. It was a pain because of my premium audio amp. With some great support from their tech am some mutual trouble shooting I have it 99% functioning the way I want. Got the backup cam finished. Need to do some tweaking to the ROM and GUI. Overall for the money is is great and the sound is just as good as the oem unit. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Got my turbo gauge pod installed. Bosch oil pressure gauge (still need to hook up), USB, and Schoche magnetic cell phone mount. Also installed a USB and AUX combo that hooks to the Eonon head unit in the cubby under the hvac. My car is a 2.5 and didn't have the gauges. I found the parts online pretty cheap. I had to cut the stock dash to make it fit. Nothing like taking a body saw to the dash of a newish car 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ordered the parts to start my custom bumper project along with some donor headlights... (Think poor mans Porsche/ beetle r look)

When the bumper gets completed I'm also going to remove the black vinyl covering the roof and replace it with piano black paint. After both cure, going to wrap the whole roof, bumper, hood, and all 4 fenders in paint protection film. Have it on currently but only partial fenders and hood. Getting tired of seeing the line so going to go full wrap this time. 

Also ordering a replacement DV as mine has failed. Once it's on (hopefully next week) will then get the car reflashed to the new APR stage 2 tune. 

Once the bumper goes on I'm going to install the do88 IC thats been hiding in my attic since Christmas! 



Been several months since I've done anything to the car so it'll be nice to get it running properly and get a facelift


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

crappy potato phone pic from yesterday's car show with Matt (FLMKVDUB) & Andy (i don't know his username) There are better pics somewhere but this is all I took from my crap phone.


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I got some nice pics rolling down the hwy

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Ordered upgraded Motor and Trans mounts. Im a daredevil so I'm trying out ECS Tuning's kit. I honestly are trying them because they are anodized black and the shipping is usually fast. Ill post a review of them once they're on and settled in. "other" parts are starting to show up...... can. not. wait. much. longer!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> crappy potato phone pic from yesterday's car show with Matt (FLMKVDUB) & Andy (i don't know his username) There are better pics somewhere but this is all I took from my crap phone.


Good times! That's actually a pretty cool shot


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

3 costs of colinite


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

I've got the bug... said:


>


Looks good - Ride height is just right for my tastes - Coilovers? could stand some wheel spacers tho


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Yup h&r coilovers. And i cant do that ride height and put the spacers on it due to the 245/40/18 bfg's

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Finally got the Unitronic Downpipe w/ high flow cat and their Stage 2 tune done by my friends at European Motorworks in Mount Juliet Tn. Loving it ! Unitronic catback should be on in a few weeks


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dropped this off today...

Hope to have it on the car in about a month and half. Will get some pics before that though. Most of that time will be waiting for the paint to cure so it can have clear bra applied before installation. Can't wait to see how things turn out opcorn:



https://flic.kr/p/GJx9RK


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Scraped the new lip at the first gas station I went to after putting in on. Fml. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. It still looks nice. What brand is that and where can i get one?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I've got the bug... said:


> Sorry to hear that. It still looks nice. What brand is that and where can i get one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Local dealer. It's an OEM part. Discontinued though. Harder and harder to find


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks. Oem for what year and options? Ive never seen one before

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've got the bug... said:


> Thanks. Oem for what year and options? Ive never seen one before
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


It was a part accessory piece available for all 2012+ Beetles. Some dealers may still have them or Ebay. Pricey for a lip, 450-500 bucks. I would rip it off on day one


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fender13 said:


> It was a part accessory piece available for all 2012+ Beetles. Some dealers may still have them or Ebay. Pricey for a lip, 450-500 bucks. I would rip it off on day one


To could always get a curb finder sensor or a front camera... That's what I'm installing when I put my custom bumper on as eventually it will have a Kerscher (sp?) front lip on it. It's a camera by Brandmotion that has a sensor on it so it will automatically turn the camera on when it sees something at slow speeds. Think it retails for $250 but the ones without cameras are much cheaper


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've got the bug... said:


> Thanks. Oem for what year and options? Ive never seen one before
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk



They won't work on R Line bumpers though. Not sure what bumper you have...


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a 13 turbo with out r bumpers. And thanks but the price is too close to 3d carbon for me to buy the oem one over the 3d carbon.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I've got the bug... said:


> I have a 13 turbo with out r bumpers. And thanks but the price is too close to 3d carbon for me to buy the oem one over the 3d carbon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Paid $300 for mine including paint! Perks of working at VW dealer


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

New Kicks


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

Chris659 said:


> To could always get a curb finder sensor or a front camera... That's what I'm installing when I put my custom bumper on as eventually it will have a Kerscher (sp?) front lip on it. It's a camera by Brandmotion that has a sensor on it so it will automatically turn the camera on when it sees something at slow speeds. Think it retails for $250 but the ones without cameras are much cheaper


Chris 659,
I am looking at the option of a front view camera. Looked on the Brandmotion website but could not find the camera you were talking about. Do you still have bookmark of the site where you saw it?
Blue316


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Blue316 said:


> Chris 659,
> I am looking at the option of a front view camera. Looked on the Brandmotion website but could not find the camera you were talking about. Do you still have bookmark of the site where you saw it?
> Blue316



Sure! Here's the one I am going to be using: http://www.brandmotion.com/sensors/curb-alert/curb-alert-park-view-pro-5000-ca6.html

They have the same thing but without the camera ($165) for those that don't want/ need a camera. 

Tons of other options out there but this seemed like a good idea as it should come on automatically once it picks something up in the sensor. I know my wife would never turn it on until it was too late 


Hope this helps! You can also PM me if you have other questions. Car audio/ mobile electronics is my hobby and career :heart:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Dropping it off tonight for a 40k service tomorrow. meh.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Fender13 said:


> New Kicks


Looking sharp there Fender, can't decide on which version I like better. Really like the the picture enhancement though. :thumbup:


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bobdhd said:


> Looking sharp there Fender, can't decide on which version I like better. Really like the the picture enhancement though. :thumbup:


Snapseed app through my Iphone  I like the new look . Will eventually go to a wider more aggressive set up. Did the trade to see how I liked the color long term. Bronze/gold against the black look sweet imo

Natural pic


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Picked it up this weekend for its maiden stage 3 voyage. Yeah, first, second, and most of 3rd are now useless on 8.5" tires....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

Stripped her out and went for a track day event over the weekend, first track day in the bug and she held up well 


















Final cool down lap:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickherum (Dec 13, 2015)

After having windshield chip filled in February I had to have the entire windshield replaced after another stone put an eighteen inch "L" shaped crack down the middle. Had original glass put in, not third party.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Installed my new gauge and pod! No I can tell how much boost I'm running!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Hmmm... Does it block the tach while in the drivers seat?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I've got the bug... said:


> Hmmm... Does it block the tach while in the drivers seat?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


I can see from about 4,000 up when seated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice I was just thinking about stealing my nsp gauge pod out of my GTI today since I realized the steering column is the same. What boost tap did you go with?


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Finally finished up my DIY intake


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Nice I was just thinking about stealing my nsp gauge pod out of my GTI today since I realized the steering column is the same. What boost tap did you go with?


I have the APR Catch can system so I tapped in where the OEM pcv connection was in the manifold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

As I parked at work today:


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks to a few great guys at a local shop, I got some thing powder coated in my bay. Here are some before and after shots. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Bug love*

Caught a little Bug-on-Bug action today. :heart:


----------



## Fabio_89 (Dec 23, 2015)

Did someone install Footwell Lights ?


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*First Steps*

Took my Baby in for its first oil change at 9600 miles. Came out to receive my car and - Damb it Looks Good !!!!!!  :thumbup: 
They even threw in a courtesy car wash. (Thank you Clear Lake VW) 



Only to drive through this on my way home -  :facepalm:



¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mattcaron (Aug 11, 2016)

*For a very broad definition of "today"*

Since August, I got the car (2013 Turbo Beetle), got carpet floor mats with blue piping to match the interior (came with the monster mats, which are great for winter, not so much for summer), patched 2 holes in the passenger side front tire, took it to the tuning shop to get the tune sorted (was running an APR Stage 1 93 tune but I only have 91 gas around me), changed out the radio, installed a reversing camera, and gave it a good wash and wax before winter sets in.









New radio. The bezel took some work because the previous owner had painted it blue, and it looked somewhat wretched. I tried to paint it but nothing would stick, so, I sanded it down and painted it "hammered black" (because there was no way I was going to get the finish to look right if I just went for gloss). It's now more subtly wretched. If you don't look too closely, it looks fine, because it doesn't jump out and stab your eyeballs like the blue did.









Backup camera (built into license plate frame) and some stickers (I've since added more)

And the rest are just walkaround pics...


----------



## myke1585 (Oct 28, 2009)

mattcaron said:


> Since August, I got the car (2013 Turbo Beetle), got carpet floor mats with blue piping to match the interior (came with the monster mats, which are great for winter, not so much for summer), patched 2 holes in the passenger side front tire, took it to the tuning shop to get the tune sorted (was running an APR Stage 1 93 tune but I only have 91 gas around me), changed out the radio, installed a reversing camera, and gave it a good wash and wax before winter sets in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! I'm thinking about doing a backup camera in my '13 R line. Where does your camera show up? In the radio you installed? I wish I could do oem emblem backup cam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Finally more action here!! I guess im guilty of neglecting to update so i will add the few things i have done...

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Added water methanol injection! Also did the IE Throttle body plate to install nozzle

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

And new motor mounts (powder coated to match the bay.) Atleast the one you see😀

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Also added this nice b&m shift knob!! Thats all for now!

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Took pictures yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Finally put the led taillihgts & rear cam*


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Traction Button*



I've got the bug... said:


> I just installed an ecs traction control button. Does anyone know about coding to maybe turn off stability with this as well?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Did you still with the issue?


----------



## mattcaron (Aug 11, 2016)

myke1585 said:


> Looks nice! I'm thinking about doing a backup camera in my '13 R line. Where does your camera show up? In the radio you installed? I wish I could do oem emblem backup cam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delay in answering. Yeah, the camera shows up on the radio. It has a composite video in (yellow plug), and so you need to drill a hole in the bumper behind the license plate holder, then I routed the cable in to the cabin by drilling a second hole in the spare tire well, then running the wire up, past the passenger headlights, through the passenger cabin panels, through the wiring chase by the passenger door sill, then up behind the glovebox into the center console where you can pull it through where the radio is. I also ran power, ground, and reversing signal wires. The radio also had power and ground wires for the backup camera, so just crimped ends on everything and used those, but I ended up not needing to use the reversing signal. I had intended to use the reversing signal input on the radio spliced in to the reversing light power wire via the signal cable which I ran, but the radio talks to the CAN-BUS and knows when the car is reversing and when the doors are open and whatnot. So, that was "free", and I have an extra wire in case I need it for something in the future.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

put it up for sale!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

DirtyDubbs said:


> put it up for sale!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Messed around with VCDS... now I can roll windows up and down with the fob and the mirror defroster turns on when the rear defroster is on. Its the small things in life :laugh:

Any other tricks you guys liked? I went through the Tricks page but didn't see much else for me yet. Now I need to learn how to data log.


Also tried to install the Euro headlight switch I picked up from USP when I was @ Fixx Fest a few weeks ago only to find I got the wrong one. 


And I got my HPA software to work on my laptop thanks to Alan @ HPA's help then did the Stage 3 DSG flash!! It drives sooo much better now! I can actually use D mode now and not hate life. IT drives like the car should have come from factory. Its close to what I asked of them which was to make it drive like my boss' Audi A5. I'd say we're 90-95% there right out of the box!


----------



## mattcaron (Aug 11, 2016)

I have mine unlock all the doors with a single unlock click on the fob.


----------



## Spinnetti_ (Aug 15, 2016)

mattcaron said:


> I have mine unlock all the doors with a single unlock click on the fob.


I keep meaning to do that then forget until my kids bitch the door is still locked on their side, but then don't have VAGCOM with me lol...


I put in a SACHs performance clutch fresh from the motherland today...


----------



## mattcaron (Aug 11, 2016)

Spinnetti_ said:


> I keep meaning to do that then forget until my kids bitch the door is still locked on their side, but then don't have VAGCOM with me lol....


I use Carista + a BT ELM327 OBD-II reader. So, if I have my phone, I can do it.

The OBD-II reader is always in my car because it pairs with my radio which runs Torque for MOAR GAUGES!!!!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Sold it. She's moved on to her new owner in NC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Bought my new (to me) 2015 Beetle 1.8t. Got it checked out by the dealer, ECU/TCU updated, and ready to roll. =)

https://goo.gl/photos/itKN9XKH7hAqiSBm9


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Got my APR stage 1 today. Damn, but it really wakes up this little 1.8t. Night and day.

...sure is quiet here.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

New floor mats (dealer lost the originals), new valve stem covers, windshield wipers, and blind spot mirrors. 

I know, exciting stuff... =)


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got into an accident! Thankfully not much damage done. Got hit in the back end and no one hurt. Just sucks!


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Chris659 said:


> Just got into an accident! Thankfully not much damage done. Got hit in the back end and no one hurt. Just sucks!


Really sorry to hear it, but glad no one was injured. Hoping their insurance will pay for your damages?


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Going stage 1 apr tune with apr dsg tune. Should have it back tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> Going stage 1 apr tune with apr dsg tune. Should have it back tomorrow!


Surprised they needed to keep it overnight. My Stage 1 took, maybe, 30 minutes.

That said, congrats! The Stage 1 makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Surprised they needed to keep it overnight. My Stage 1 took, maybe, 30 minutes.
> 
> That said, congrats! The Stage 1 makes a HUGE difference.


They didn't need it overnight for the tune but a warranty issue with a door rattle. They had to paint the part to match and they had ordered the wrong part... it put them behind a day so they kept it overnight. I am so excited to see for myself how it changes. Also a little apprehensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> They didn't need it overnight for the tune but a warranty issue with a door rattle. They had to paint the part to match and they had ordered the wrong part... it put them behind a day so they kept it overnight. I am so excited to see for myself how it changes. Also a little apprehensive.


Ahh, okay. That makes a lot more sense. I have to admit that since I got the tune, I am finding lots more reasons to put my foot down.  All that torque is addictive.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Ahh, okay. That makes a lot more sense. I have to admit that since I got the tune, I am finding lots more reasons to put my foot down.  All that torque is addictive.


WOW! I have to say I am impressed with the change. I could not get on it to hard on he way home it was only 10 out and wind chill of like -10 so it did not want to hook at all. I waited for it to warm up to normal temp and only got on it about 3/4. What a change highly recommend everyone doing it. It also helps when I got both done for under 800 total 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I switched out my bremmer krafts with 245 summer comp 2 tires for some audi wheels with 225 all season comp 2s. With alot more tread as these are new and the others went about 18xxx this past summer.









Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

There she is all dirty with em on.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

I've got the bug... said:


> There she is all dirty with em on.


Very sharp looking rims. Hate the rims on my Beetle at the moment, but so many more important things to fix first.

For my ride, I tried getting Carista working with a Foseal OBD adapter I just ordered from Amazon. Unfortunately, when I plugged in the unit, all my trip counters reset, my windows stopped working, and the door wouldn't close properly. Add to that, the adapter wouldn't sync with bluetooth, and yeah, defective. Back to Amazon it went. Ordered the official adapter in the hopes it would work better.

On the good side, I managed to get my rear headrests swapped out. Night and day difference in rear view visibility. Still want to get a new rear view mirror, but that can drop down my list of purchases a ways.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Installed my helix sub and amp love the improvement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Warm Buns!!*

Finally had a legitimate reason to use my seat warmers. We got some "cold" weather in Houston, burrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> Installed my helix sub and amp love the improvement.


Very nice. Any idea if these work with aftermarket head units?


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Very nice. Any idea if these work with aftermarket head units?


I think it could But it was intended to go with the factory unit. It just plugs into the factory harness. It isn't bad but if your aftermarket has the remote and rca out I would probably go that way. I went this way bc I wanted to keep all the factory blue tooth and wheel controls as they were. It's is set up to help supply extra power to the normal speakers and the 2 six in subs that replace the spare. I am very happy but like I said if I had replaced the head unit already I would have got probably a single 10 or 8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Run for your Life!!*

Ran the daily TRUCK GAUNTLET to work this morning. I hate living in Texas Truck Country, but what are you gonna' do? HEEEEE HAAAAW !! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Installed my Ownice C500 headunit (awesome), and Gazer CC155 backup camera (not great). 

The headunit is working great, and picks up all the car info from CANBUS. Sound quality is excellent, and the interface is very responsive. GPS lock was super solid. Still testing out the play store, and app compatibility. Cellular coverage will be next.

Unfortunately, the video quality from the Gazer CC155 backup camera was pretty terrible. I think the installer failed to snip the wire that tells the cam to send NTSC, so it was sending PAL (which the head unit also accepts). In addition, the camera is displaying lines and a flashing "LOOK AROUND" notice, which actually is a distraction from seeing motion that matters. These will need to be disabled as well. 

The problem I don't think can be corrected is that the video quality is fairly terrible. Low resolution, weird artifacting, and extreme fish eye.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rottgrub, That looks like the camera is providing the yellow lines and the head unit is providing the red and white lines. You're right that the remainder of the problems won't be able to be corrected. Try EchoMaster or PAC or BrandMotion. Those are brands I've sold for years and always had good success with them.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dropped off the car at the body shop today to get the roof painted black, paint the new custom front bumper, and fix the poor repair previous owner had done on the hatch door and fix the scratches on the back bumper from the accident earlier this month.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Chris659 said:


> Rottgrub, That looks like the camera is providing the yellow lines and the head unit is providing the red and white lines. You're right that the remainder of the problems won't be able to be corrected. Try EchoMaster or PAC or BrandMotion. Those are brands I've sold for years and always had good success with them.


Yeah, I reached out to the camera maker, and confirmed that the logo, and "LOOK AROUND" messaging couldn't be removed. I'll be replacing the camera this weekend. Thanks for the recommendations, unfortunately, I'd already purchased a Jensen BUCAM200J camera before I saw your message. If it doesn't work out, I'll check out the brands you recommended. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rottgrub said:


> Yeah, I reached out to the camera maker, and confirmed that the logo, and "LOOK AROUND" messaging couldn't be removed. I'll be replacing the camera this weekend. Thanks for the recommendations, unfortunately, I'd already purchased a Jensen BUCAM200J camera before I saw your message. If it doesn't work out, I'll check out the brands you recommended.
> 
> Thanks!


That's also a camera I sell which is not a bad camera at all! I think you will be much happier with it than the current one. I only mentioned those brands bc I have worked with them for a long time and know the customer feedback (all positive) I've gotten from them. 

I've been in the 12v industry since the late 90s so if you need anything or have any questions let me know! If I don't respond here, you can always email me [email protected]


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Got that Jensen rear camera installed, and it's a night and day difference from the Gazer camera. I also got my automatic headlights installed, and those are working great as well. Only problem is that the airbag light in the mid-dash area was unplugged when my installer started the car, which fired off an airbag light on the dash. 

Any suggestions for cancelling that without my needing to make a trip to VW?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rottgrub said:


> Got that Jensen rear camera installed, and it's a night and day difference from the Gazer camera. I also got my automatic headlights installed, and those are working great as well. Only problem is that the airbag light in the mid-dash area was unplugged when my installer started the car, which fired off an airbag light on the dash.
> 
> Any suggestions for cancelling that without my needing to make a trip to VW?


Good to hear on the camera!

As for the air bag light, if you have, or have access to, VCDS (vagcom) then you can reset it that way








So I got teased not once, but twice today! I dropped off my car last Monday to have the roof painted black and repair the hatch lid from some poor body work done by prior owner. All of the accents on the car are piano black which is what I asked the roof to be done in. I get there and it has a slight orangish tint! Noticeable in sunlight and stands out badly under fluorescents. In the shade it looks great though! Haha So now I have to take it back and find transportation all over again. That's the worst part. They did a great job other than that! 

Second tease was I asked my tuner for an update earlier today on my high boost file and got told I would have it by weeks end so I was happy about that. I check my email a few hours later, low and behold my new tune file! So I shoot them a quick thank you reply and off I go to download it in the car! What happens upon opening the software? Another licensing issue. Ugh!

But my car drives amazing on the low boost file so I know the high boost file will really be worth the wait. I've learned to be extremely patient with my tuner and not be let down if he blows the deadlines he sets because whenever I get the end result it's spot on right away and works flawlessly. 

The custom front bumper project I started last June is almost complete! I had to pull it from the guy that started it as he was never going to complete it. He got it 75-80% done. I'll finally have it done within the next two weeks or so. The new shop is having to fix some of the body lines and other finish work before painting it. 

And good thing my boss is cool with m storing parts at work bc they're starting to stack up waiting to be installed. 

To be installed:
MFactory LSD (DSG)
SuperPro LCA 
SPM front sway bar/ whiteline endlinks
Do88 IC
034 street motor/ tranny mounts
TyrolSport MC brace
TyrolSport front deadset kit
Mid chassis brace 

Still need to get before I can install:
Passat spindles
Passat subframe
VWR subframe mount 
APR dogbone mount
Ball joints
Front wheel bearings
Misc passat bolts for spindles

I've been a hawk on vortex and mkvi classifieds for a lot of what I got or else I'd have a much longer list on the to buy list


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Ouch, that is rough. It sucks when you pay for work, and end up not getting what you need. When they installed my stereo, they didn't have the proper antenna adapter, and the rear cam was a mess. Took it back in, and they fixed the rear cam, and installed the antenna adapter, but blew out the airbag light, and didn't reinstall the dead pedal properly. Taking it back in this Saturday to get the light and pedal fixed, and get it inspected. Curious what they'll screw up this time.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

I decided to go apr stage 2 and ordered the down pipe on Friday last week! But the dealer told me not to get to excited bc the last down pipe they ordered took 2 months to get?! I hope that is not the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got the high boost file downloaded! Definitely has some GO juice to it now!

Drop the car back off Monday to have the roof repainted the proper shade of black.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

buickman_86 said:


> I decided to go apr stage 2 and ordered the down pipe on Friday last week! But the dealer told me not to get to excited bc the last down pipe they ordered took 2 months to get?! I hope that is not the case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That would suck! Hopefully it comes in no time!


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Chris659 said:


> Got the high boost file downloaded! Definitely has some GO juice to it now!
> 
> Drop the car back off Monday to have the roof repainted the proper shade of black.


You could always just paint the rest of the car orange. I mean, Orange is the new Black, right?


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Bought a New 2017 SEL Tornado Red for my wife :wave::beer:


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Down pipe came in so picking that up and might install tonight! Can anyone tell me if I drive it until Monday to get the stage 2 tune it will be fine just might have a CEL? But wouldn't cause any damage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

It's after the engine, so shouldn't cause any issues. Turbo engines don't rely on back pressure like some naturally aspirated engines do. In fact, back pressure is the enemy with a turbo, and kills power.

If it's catted, you may not even get a cel.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> It's after the engine, so shouldn't cause any issues. Turbo engines don't rely on back pressure like some naturally aspirated engines do. In fact, back pressure is the enemy with a turbo, and kills power.
> 
> If it's catted, you may not even get a cel.


Thanks that's what I thought but wanted to make sure I wasn't in la la land. It's finished goes in for the flash on Monday!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Very nice. So tempted to get one for my car... No. no. Need new tires first. No point in more power if I already can't keep the wheels on the road...


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Very nice. So tempted to get one for my car... No. no. Need new tires first. No point in more power if I already can't keep the wheels on the road...


My tires only have 6k on them and don't hook as is  so I say go ahead and get it. Install was so easy glad I didn't pay the dealer the 400 they wanted lol


I ended up getting a CEL but it will be fixed soon. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I got a killer deal on this forge shift knob. Its called the big knob and that is no lie.










Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Got my airbag light turned off, and my dead pedal sorted. Next week will be the remote start, and push button start install.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Well went stage 2 today. Was very short lived. Left dealer got on the interstate home and stability and traction control wigged out and threw codes. Traction control light came on and stayed ones well as epc. Care gave me a stability control notification. I initially got on the shoulder and car would surge from 1-2 k up and down. https://vimeo.com/201775274 called dealer said bring it back if I could. So I shut off and restarted. Lights went off but when getting back on interstate to go back it wigged out again this time traction control and check engine with stability note saying something about a failure I thought. I was trying to get over bc it froze the motor at 3k and not responsive merging on a 3 lane. They said they would call me tomorrow. I have no clue what this could be possibly wrong flash?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Sounds very much like a bad flash. Did the dealer take it out for a test drive before handing it off to you?


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Sounds very much like a bad flash. Did the dealer take it out for a test drive before handing it off to you?


No clue. They should have it had a warranty issue for wind noise that they should have checked it for but if they did it pre flash I wouldn't know. All the texts were gone when I get there after work so I didn't get to talk to them just the manager. Then again when I called him on the side of the high way. And he greeted me at the door with the keys to my loaner car  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> No clue. They should have it had a warranty issue for wind noise that they should have checked it for but if they did it pre flash I wouldn't know. All the texts were gone when I get there after work so I didn't get to talk to them just the manager. Then again when I called him on the side of the high way. And he greeted me at the door with the keys to my loaner car


Ouch. Well, best of luck man. I'm sure they'll get it sorted out. Sounds like they were rushing to get out the door and failed to drive the car after the flash. That video is just creepy with the RPMs beating like a heart.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Well got the beetle back they had to reflash it and all is well again. It was nice to be back in it on the rest of the drive home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> Well got the beetle back they had to reflash it and all is well again. It was nice to be back in it on the rest of the drive home!


Hey, congrats! Glad it wasn't anything serious.

So... with that stage 2, anything left of your tires when you got home? =)


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Hey, congrats! Glad it wasn't anything serious.
> 
> So... with that stage 2, anything left of your tires when you got home? =)


Me too!

Ya I don't even have 7k miles on the car yet and I don't have a traction control button installed yet either. I do however foresee tires will be a more common repayment than on my other vehicles lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Wacky Weather*

Enjoyed/Suffered a hot day yesterday in the Houston area. It climbed to 87° on my temperature gauge. I don't know if I should be happy that I'm not in the Northeast under 2 feet of snow, but I also would like for winter to feel like winter.:snowcool::what:


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Installed a cat back today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks awesome! You should post a video of how it sounds. =)


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah I'd love to know what the akrapovic exhaust sounds like! I always loved their sport bike stuff when I was into that...

Looks like you've got an old sliding ragtop like me! I think mine has more dust on it than yours though lol


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Chris659 said:


> Yeah I'd love to know what the akrapovic exhaust sounds like! I always loved their sport bike stuff when I was into that...
> 
> Looks like you've got an old sliding ragtop like me! I think mine has more dust on it than yours though lol












Ya it is. It's a 63 with dual drla40's, A 1 aside wonder, rancho pro street trans and a few other fun goodies . 

Well the cat back is Beluga Racing the tips are just akrapovic. I'll get a vid up shortly though. 

It's louder than I expected but I also have 3" apr downpipe and stage 2 tune.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Well I have a video of the exhaust but it's not letting me post it. If you want to hear it I'll pm it to you. 

I also got the dongle to program the helix sound box last night. That made a massive improvement! For any one with a non fender stereo I would tell you to get one and it will be well worth it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> Well I have a video of the exhaust but it's not letting me post it. If you want to hear it I'll pm it to you.
> 
> I also got the dongle to program the helix sound box last night. That made a massive improvement! For any one with a non fender stereo I would tell you to get one and it will be well worth it!
> 
> ...


I find this site sucks for images and video. I usually use either imgur, or youtube for posting media here. They seem to work okay.

That said, definitely interested in hearing the new exhaust!


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

So, this actually happened a few weeks ago, but only getting to posting it. After much deliberation, and aggravation, I finally decided to punt on my 2015 Beetle 1.8. The transmission was a mess, and I was wasting weekend after weekend at the dealer without any improvement. Found a deal on a 2015 Beetle R-Line Convertible, and took the money loss to save my sanity. Both cars are pictured below:










New ride has the 2.0t, DSG, and Fender audio through the RCD-510. Head unit supports rear view camera, so I'm waiting on an RGB>CVBS converter so I can use my existing camera. Auto headlight box is installed, as are my Audi rear headrests. Tune will be happening after I can flush out the 89 octane the dealer filled it up with (frickin' dealer...) and get a few tanks of 93 run through it.

Night and day difference between the two cars, with the R-Line just being a pure pleasure to drive. I've always wanted to own a convertible, so I can check that box off. I'm impressed by how well implemented the rag top is on the beetle. Open and close speeds are excellent, and when closed, it's almost impossible to tell it's a rag top from the inside.

And just to be fair: When the transmission was behaving in the 1.8t, it was actually a very nice car to drive. No complaints about the suspension, and the APR stage 1 tuned power was plenty for a daily driver.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> So, this actually happened a few weeks ago, but only getting to posting it. After much deliberation, and aggravation, I finally decided to punt on my 2015 Beetle 1.8. The transmission was a mess, and I was wasting weekend after weekend at the dealer without any improvement. Found a deal on a 2015 Beetle R-Line Convertible, and took the money loss to save my sanity. Both cars are pictured below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking ride. Glad to hear you like the 2.0. I will try and upload to YouTube and post that video tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

https://youtu.be/17DeIf4yVMM

Short clip of the exhaust it was early morning couldn't get on it to much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Sounds nice and beefy. I'm surprised by how loud it is, honestly. I've watched a bunch of exhaust sound videos, and most of them were fairly mild. I'm wondering if the downpipe is playing a role in making it louder.

Either way, sounds great! Hopefully doesn't wake the neighbors too badly.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Sounds nice and beefy. I'm surprised by how loud it is, honestly. I've watched a bunch of exhaust sound videos, and most of them were fairly mild. I'm wondering if the downpipe is playing a role in making it louder.
> 
> Either way, sounds great! Hopefully doesn't wake the neighbors too badly.


Agreed I did the same and first day or 2 I was debating if it was to loud. But I adapted and it's not that loud unless I get on it now so that what I wanted. 

I am sure the downpipe plays a big roll it eliminated 1 of the 2 cats and the one it does have is high flow. I also have no resonator. Decided I didn't want to try even a high flow one bc I wanted the deeper sound. 

When it's warmed up it's not as loud. I am very happy with it. I got the mk6 set up for cheap and just longer tips saved about 400 on the set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Just got my APR Stage 1 installed onto the new Beetle. It's kinda interesting. On this car, the stage 1 tune isn't nearly as profound of a change as it was on the 1.8t. In some ways, I think the 1.8t was lighter on it's feet than this 2.0t is. Not sure of that's due to lighter wheels/tires (R-Line wheels are like 60lbs per corner, which is crazy), or maybe heavier overall vehicle with the rag top (only +200lbs though...). Maybe the Soundaktor fart box just gives it the feeling of the engine having to work to make that power, where the 1.8t was nearly silent, giving the impression that it was effortless.

All I know is I want to get some lighter wheels on here stat. =) Anyone know if there are issues with using 16" wheels on the R-Line? I have set from my old car that might be decent temp wheels while selling the factory ones.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh, and almost forgot. Got my factory 26 pin backup camera and harness installed finally, only to find that while my RCD510 model ends with an "H", it didn't actually have the rear view camera port. Apparently there are two different part series for the RCD510 in the US.

RCD510 1K0035180[AA-AH] - *DO NOT* actually have the camera.
RCD510 1K0035188[F,H] - *DO* have the rear view camera port.​
Mine is 1K0035180*AH*, which misled me into thinking it was the "H" model. Stereos on this car are a real pain in the ass...

Glanced at the RNS510, but that's way WAY *WAY* overpriced. I looked into getting a cheap RCD330G Plus from overseas for $100, or just installing my Android headunit, but those don't support HD radio, Fender audio, the built-in Bluetooth mic, and both need a standard rear camera with composite signal. The camera I just had installed is the one with factory RGBS signal and the 26 pin connector, of course... :banghead: Thought about trying one of the new MIB2 Android Auto radios from the 2016 Beetle, but those apparently need to be VIN matched, extensive VCDS changes, and need multiple security and authorization codes to unlock features. Holy consumer hostile design, Batman!

In the end, I bought a used 1K0035188H RCD510 from eBay for $235. Supports Fender, HD radio, rear view camera with the stupid RGBS connector, uses the built in bluetooth mic properly. It just works... more or less. 

So, $170 for the factory camera and harness, $180 for install, $235 for a replacement radio... $585 dollars just to make sure I don't flatten one of the idiot neighbor kids... *sigh* :facepalm:


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Just got my APR Stage 1 installed onto the new Beetle. It's kinda interesting. On this car, the stage 1 tune isn't nearly as profound of a change as it was on the 1.8t. In some ways, I think the 1.8t was lighter on it's feet than this 2.0t is. Not sure of that's due to lighter wheels/tires (R-Line wheels are like 60lbs per corner, which is crazy), or maybe heavier overall vehicle with the rag top (only +200lbs though...). Maybe the Soundaktor fart box just gives it the feeling of the engine having to work to make that power, where the 1.8t was nearly silent, giving the impression that it was effortless.
> 
> All I know is I want to get some lighter wheels on here stat. =) Anyone know if there are issues with using 16" wheels on the R-Line? I have set from my old car that might be decent temp wheels while selling the factory ones.


One reason you might not have noticed as much of a jump is that the r line was making more power to start with so it would not have been as large of a jump. As far as smaller rims not sure the caliper might also be larger on the r line have to look that up. And also weight. You don't want to go to small of a rim if you buy a rim that is made of the correct materials it will be lighter and will be able to get a tire with less side wall also marking it weigh less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> One reason you might not have noticed as much of a jump is that the r line was making more power to start with so it would not have been as large of a jump. As far as smaller rims not sure the caliper might also be larger on the r line have to look that up. And also weight. You don't want to go to small of a rim if you buy a rim that is made of the correct materials it will be lighter and will be able to get a tire with less side wall also marking it weigh less.



I just happen to have a set of lightweight 16" rims, with Pirelli P7 all seasons sitting here. The combo weigh in at 40lbs each, iirc. Wouldn't complain about dropping 80lbs of unsprung weight compared to the R-Line wheels and tires.

Might be decent until I decide on some lightweight 17s, or stumble on a set of VW Heritage wheels (which I think look super sharp).


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

So I swapped in a new (to me) RCD510 head unit today so I can use the backup camera I had installed. Unfortunately, the eBay seller didn't use any packing, and just chucked the thing into a Medium flat rate box. Powers on, but CD changer is completely DOA. Makes this loud clicking grinding noise. Really hideous.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> So I swapped in a new (to me) RCD510 head unit today so I can use the backup camera I had installed. Unfortunately, the eBay seller didn't use any packing, and just chucked the thing into a Medium flat rate box. Powers on, but CD changer is completely DOA. Makes this loud clicking grinding noise. Really hideous.


That sucks! I would be so mad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> That sucks! I would be so mad.


Ya know, I'm not even mad about it being broken. I'm mad because I actually called and talked to the vendor (they have a brick and mortar store), and he assured me it was tested, in excellent condition, and would be packed safely and sent same day. Arrived 8 days later from Florida and no packing, and bent to crap. They better not try to charge me return shipping for a DOA item. 

Now I have to order another one, which will take at least another week, and return this one. Meanwhile, I really don't want to re-install my old stereo if I'm just going to pull it out again, so I'll be driving with a big ol' hole in my dash, and no music. Grr...

Seller is "captainerod" if anyone is curious.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Ya know, I'm not even mad about it being broken. I'm mad because I actually called and talked to the vendor (they have a brick and mortar store), and he assured me it was tested, in excellent condition, and would be packed safely and sent same day. Arrived 8 days later from Florida and no packing, and bent to crap. They better not try to charge me return shipping for a DOA item.
> 
> Now I have to order another one, which will take at least another week, and return this one. Meanwhile, I really don't want to re-install my old stereo if I'm just going to pull it out again, so I'll be driving with a big ol' hole in my dash, and no music. Grr...
> 
> Seller is "captainerod" if anyone is curious.


Well the radio install isn't bad or hard just leave the trim ring off this time and then you can have the radio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Got these last night and got them installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mochrome (Jun 25, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are those Winpower headlights? If so, were they plug and play as advertised?


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Mochrome said:


> Are those Winpower headlights? If so, were they plug and play as advertised?


Yes they are the Winpower and yes they are plug and play. Install took maybe 7 min. 

I got mine used but I am extremely happy with how they work. I need to buff out a few dings but they were used. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Rottgrub said:


> Ya know, I'm not even mad about it being broken. I'm mad because I actually called and talked to the vendor (they have a brick and mortar store), and he assured me it was tested, in excellent condition, and would be packed safely and sent same day. Arrived 8 days later from Florida and no packing, and bent to crap. They better not try to charge me return shipping for a DOA item.
> 
> Now I have to order another one, which will take at least another week, and return this one. Meanwhile, I really don't want to re-install my old stereo if I'm just going to pull it out again, so I'll be driving with a big ol' hole in my dash, and no music. Grr...
> 
> Seller is "captainerod" if anyone is curious.


Might be too late already, but a forum sponsor is selling the RNS 315 with Navigation and camera compatible for $299. You know you'll get a proper one that is correctly packaged and tested. Plus, adding the Nav might make you feel a little better about spending for the upgrade.


https://shopdap.com/store/1k0057274a-rns315-vw-nav-unit.html


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Might be too late already, but a forum sponsor is selling the RNS 315 with Navigation and camera compatible for $299. You know you'll get a proper one that is correctly packaged and tested. Plus, adding the Nav might make you feel a little better about spending for the upgrade.
> 
> 
> https://shopdap.com/store/1k0057274a-rns315-vw-nav-unit.html


I'll take a look. Appreciate the heads up. 

Was actually looking into upgrading to one of the 2016 Android Auto Nav units. Looks like about $300 for the unit on eBay, $100 for the two cable harnesses needed (Quadlock to MQB, and upgraded MDL USB cable). Just wasn't sure if it would work with the Fender amp in my 2015. After things settle down later, I might pick one up to play around with. Seems like a decent unit.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> I'll take a look. Appreciate the heads up.
> 
> Was actually looking into upgrading to one of the 2016 Android Auto Nav units. Looks like about $300 for the unit on eBay, $100 for the two cable harnesses needed (Quadlock to MQB, and upgraded MDL USB cable). Just wasn't sure if it would work with the Fender amp in my 2015. After things settle down later, I might pick one up to play around with. Seems like a decent unit.


Question for you. When changing your head unit out with the options you have tried does the stereo sound better than the cheap low end stock head unit? I was looking around and have read that the stick unit is just terrible. I am much happier now that I added my helix sub but I think there is still more on the table. I also want to add a back up camera at some point so this is a good reason to consider that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> Question for you. When changing your head unit out with the options you have tried does the stereo sound better than the cheap low end stock head unit? I was looking around and have read that the stick unit is just terrible. I am much happier now that I added my helix sub but I think there is still more on the table. I also want to add a back up camera at some point so this is a good reason to consider that.


I'm not an audiophile, so I may not be the best person to ask. That said I'll try to answer as best I can. My baseline is the Bose audio system in my old 2010 M35. That had, "Bose Studio Surround™ premium 308-watt, with digital 5.1 channel decoding, 14-speakers" including speakers in the headrests. I'm not usually a Bose fan, but that system was pretty spot on. Excellent crisp highs, steady mids, and deep clear bass that would make the air in your lungs pulse, but without any obnoxious panel rattling.

I typically use an audio book, and "Anthrax & Public Enemy - Bring The Noise" as a quick sound check when test driving. (Highly scientific, I know. :facepalm::laugh

*Fender Audio - RCD510* (1K0035180AH no backup cam) 
For as simple as it is, I have to say I'm impressed with this system. It's a little light in the bass range, even with the Fender trunk sub, but overall it sounds good. I didn't have to fiddle with the EQ much to get sound that I don't have to think about. It sounds clear with both audiobooks, and different types of music. Add in the HD radio, clear bluetooth calling, and factory backup cam (see below), and I see no reason to swap it for a more complicated unit. Phone navigation is quite sufficient for me.

The nice thing about this head unit is that it "just works". This is something I've had issues with for probably my last 4 cars. Random between tracks works (with a trick*). Bluetooth sound works. Bluetooth calls work clearly for both parties. HD Radio works. Mass media using SD card, or USB drives (flash, and external) work. I'll probably never use the six-disc changer, but it's interesting. Turn off the car, come back, and it resumes where it left off and all your settings are there (my hyundai would have a stroke every time you turned off the car (working as intended according to them)).

My only real complaint is that the public info for this unit is a little misleading. It implies that there is only one US version, the 1K0035180AH series, and that F/H versions have backup cam support. This is incorrect. The models ending in 18*0A*x do not support backup cams. The 1K0035188F & H models support backup cams. Note the difference 180AF/H vs 188F/H. That's what tripped me up.

* You have to put a single track on the root of the SD card, play that, and enable "mix". Then it will random properly from then on.










*Dynaudio - Ownice C500* (Android Headunit)
This was a big upgrade to the stock DE2-DDM head unit, and sounded MUCH better than the DE2-DDM did. No problems using the aftermarket head unit with the Dynaudio amp. Overall system was still short on bass, but I feel that a trunk sub like the Helix could help here. Sound was much clearer, and none of the mud that was present with the DE2-DDM.

That said, I've read that the C500 doesn't perform well when using it's internal amp (meaning if you don't have dynaudio, fender, or another amplifier). It also doesn't support HD Radio. 









*Dynaudio - DE2-DDM*(?)
This was the standard audio in my 2015 Beetle 1.8t, and honestly, it sounded muddy but basically ...okay. With default settings (flat eq), the sound quality was incredibly muddy with an overpowering midrange. Once adjusted, the only real complaint about this system was that it lacked bass in a big way. As far as I could tell, there was no sub, and all the bass was coming from the door speakers. Bleh.

Other problems, like no mass storage for music (MP3 CDs don't count), random only working between maybe 60 tracks on MP3 CDs, no HD radio, etc, made this an easy choice to toss.


----------



## plugit (Nov 26, 2016)

*Saved a few mods for one post...*

2016 Beetle 1.8 SE Habanero Orange, Manual Transmission

December 2016: Black Heritage Wheels painted a silver-grey color like the old Beetles.
They look too light a color in pix, but look better in person.










This is the look I was after, of course. If I had it to do again I'd get a little darker silver, but it cost $600 so isn't worth re-doing.










December 2016: Windows Tinted










December 2016: SunTek Paint Protective Film applied (full hood, fenders, bumper, mirrors)
It's a little hard to see in this pic, being clear and all! 










December 2016: Helix Subwoofer System installed










December 2016: Auxiliary Instrument Cluster retrofitted










Considering a Katzkin leather interior next.

If you are interested in adding the auxiliary gauges to a Beetle 1.8t that doesn't have them, I put a lot of information in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7331770-Retrofit-of-additional-instrument-cluster


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Veeery nice. LOVE the habanero orange. Wish there had been one available anywhere near me when I was shopping.

What tint percentage is that? We are only allowed 30% tint (70% light must pass) here in PA, which blows.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

plugit said:


> 2016 Beetle 1.8 SE Habanero Orange, Manual Transmission
> 
> December 2016: Black Heritage Wheels painted a silver-grey color like the old Beetles.
> They look too light a color in pix, but look better in person.
> ...


Also interested in what % those are tinted. I am going in next week for tint. 20% all around and 50% windshield. I'll post pics after done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNDER PSI (Aug 23, 2015)

*Intake Springs DV*

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/d6/91/85/d691855b9def1d67432fbe8ae1aa7759.jpg https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/f9/ff/28/f9ff28753ba2bb4a8867b8dd4d849e90.jpg https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/17/aa/a3/17aaa37952a4c9fa2017c59cd058922f.jpg


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

UNDER PSI said:


> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/d6/91/85/d691855b9def1d67432fbe8ae1aa7759.jpg https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/f9/ff/28/f9ff28753ba2bb4a8867b8dd4d849e90.jpg https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/17/aa/a3/17aaa37952a4c9fa2017c59cd058922f.jpg


What intake is that? 

Also did you notice any change with the gfb on the car I have read it doesn't work as well as the newest revision oem dv with a tune


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNDER PSI (Aug 23, 2015)

*USB Motorsports Carbon Fiber Tear Drop Cold Air Intake*

USB Motorsports Carbon Fiber Tear Drop Cold Air Intake , Also added Go Fast Bits Diverter valve much better since I am APR Stage 2 tuned


----------



## UNDER PSI (Aug 23, 2015)

*Gfb dv*

It was strange that at first at APR Stage 1 I hated the GFB DV , but after going Stage 2 car Built boost properly ,


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

plugit said:


> December 2016: SunTek Paint Protective Film applied (full hood, fenders, bumper, mirrors)
> It's a little hard to see in this pic, being clear and all!
> 
> 
> ...


I've used and sold the Suntek PPF for over 4 yrs now and love their product! It's held up very well over the years and I do a lot of highway driving. I've now got 78k on it and it still looks new! Florida also has brutal love bug seasons so the fronts of cars normally get eaten up quickly. 
I only did a portion of the front bumper and front third of fenders and hood. Also did a pillars, mirrors, handle cups, door edge guards, under gas door opening, and top of rear bumper. All the high impact areas really. 
Now that my custom front bumper is painted, I'm waiting for the curing process to complete and I'm wrapping the whole bumper this time and going to redo the hood and fenders to do the whole thing as well. Also doing the whole roof since I just had it painted black. 


Give it a month or so and you can clay bar, compound, and wax it and it will look a lot better! Do it a few times a year for the best results. 

And if youve never owned any Katzkin products, they're really nice! Initially expect some wrinkles but after a few days to a week they work themselves out. Had them in two cars before but this Beetle came with factory leather. 



buickman_86 said:


> Also interested in what % those are tinted. I am going in next week for tint. 20% all around and 50% windshield.


This is the same setup on both our current cars! Love the look and it's just dark enough to not really get in trouble and also not too difficult to see out at night.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

*Rcd510*

Finally got yet another replacement RCD510 for my car. This one is a 188F model, and arrived apparently undamaged. Plugged it in, and immediately everything turned on properly. Took it to the dealer to get the security code for it. No problems there. Unlocked. Everything looks good, rear view camera works, etc. Only problem, *no sound* at all. It boots up with the Fender logo displayed, and I have a fender system. So it's odd. Thinking there may be a fender amp revision difference. Dealer will have time to play with it Monday, but until then.

While me and the dealer were fussing around trying to get their diagnostic tool to work, I noticed this song on the radio, and couldn't help but laugh...


----------



## UNDER PSI (Aug 23, 2015)

*Carbon Fiber Hydro-Dip or Wrapped Beetle parts Exterior or Interior*

Looking and/or asking if anyone has any Carbon Fiber wrapped or Hydro-Graphics Dipped Mirrors , Spoilers, Front Splitter , Lower Rocker Panels and even any cool looking Rear Roof Lip Spoilers they would like to show , specifically 2012-2017 Beetles , Thanks I am in process of getting my mirrors and Top Black part of Turbo spoiler , Hydro-dipped in Gloss True Weave Carbon Fiber , I'll post & report after work is done


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

UNDER PSI said:


> Looking and/or asking if anyone has any Carbon Fiber wrapped or Hydro-Graphics Dipped Mirrors , Spoilers, Front Splitter , Lower Rocker Panels and even any cool looking Rear Roof Lip Spoilers they would like to show , specifically 2012-2017 Beetles , Thanks I am in process of getting my mirrors and Top Black part of Turbo spoiler , Hydro-dipped in Gloss True Weave Carbon Fiber , I'll post & report after work is done


I am doing eye lids in he next week or so I'll post a pic when they are done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

After a few hours at the dealer, where they finally just shorted the pos/neg battery leads (not the terminals) to discharge the system, the new headunit finally works. Appropriately, the first song Play Music decided to play once I started it up...










On the bad side, the dealer says that the headunit is showing red in their scan, and they think it may be because it didn't come with the car. They think the diagnostic tool thinks it's stolen, but the error they get is in german, so they really don't know. First I've ever heard of it, but whatever. Everything works, and sounds great. Good enough for now.


----------



## plugit (Nov 26, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Veeery nice. LOVE the habanero orange. Wish there had been one available anywhere near me when I was shopping.
> 
> What tint percentage is that? We are only allowed 30% tint (70% light must pass) here in PA, which blows.



I think they are 40%, which is a little over what the front side windows should be. We can have 35% on the front windows in AZ, but I'm pretty sure these are 40%.


This film looked so nice at the shop that I had them put it on, even though it's a little over.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Got the windows tinted. Also got my eye lids. Now I need to carbon fiber them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Installed the Neuspeed P Flo CAI on my wife's 14 Beetle TSI that I previously had on my 14 Jetta TSI. Same exact setup on both cars and an easy install. The stock diverter valve is much more noticeable when letting off the throttle after being in boost. Looks like this (although I went with the black piping instead of red) :


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

I got this last week, not new from a friend in Mexico, finding a set used was a pain in the You know what haha































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> I got this last week, not new from a friend in Mexico, finding a set used was a pain in the You know what haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
I need those in Titan Black!


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

It looks way better than just the holes haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Installed Porsche 911 expansion tank cap.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

In the process of making carbon fiber eyelids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Looks nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

I put the Jetta sport wheels on the Beetle, I think looks good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Originally my wife Beetle was coming with 18" wheels, but we didn't want it and we got a credit $. Now after putting the 17" wheels from the Jetta Sport the gap is HUGE.

It loos weird.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Originally my wife Beetle was coming with 18" wheels, but we didn't want it and we got a credit $. Now after putting the 17" wheels from the Jetta Sport the gap is HUGE.
> 
> It loos weird.


Well, the 18" is the rim size, which won't affect the gap. What size tires are on those? They look a lot smaller than the Beetle OEMs. For 17" wheels, they should be something like 215/55-17".

Running that much smaller wheels will throw off your speedo a bunch (Just eyeballing it, I'd guess you'll be going about 6% faster than it reads). 

On the good side, you'll have much more HP. On the bad side, you still won't be able to put it down, because FWD. :laugh:


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Well, the 18" is the rim size, which won't affect the gap. What size tires are on those? They look a lot smaller than the Beetle OEMs. For 17" wheels, they should be something like 215/55-17".
> 
> Running that much smaller wheels will throw off your speedo a bunch (Just eyeballing it, I'd guess you'll be going about 6% faster than it reads).
> 
> On the good side, you'll have much more HP. On the bad side, you still won't be able to put it down, because FWD. :laugh:


Smaller tires would mean that the car would read faster than it's going not slower. The circumference would be smaller making the distance drawled less there fire slower. Also there is no hp gain by wheels changing size. The smaller wheels will allow more torque to be transferred faster/easier making wheel spin worse yes but not due to more hp



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Well the tires are 225/45/17, what tire size are you running on the 18".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Well the tires are 225/45/17, what tire size are you running on the 18".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I will look I forgot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Broke my dog bone mount



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

buickman_86 said:


> Broke my dog bone mount
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That really sucks! Hopefully it didn't take anything else out with it when it broke! I've read some folks having really bad luck taking out their downpipe and AC/ coolant lines 

I was just having to explain to my wife yesterday why the car rattles so much now at idle. Its bc I just put the APR dogbone in to avoid the factory from breaking. The new mount is way better but gets really obnoxious at idle, especially with the AC on. The moment you hit the gas it's butter smooth


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Well the tires are 225/45/17, what tire size are you running on the 18".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have 235/45R18 oem tires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Chris659 said:


> That really sucks! Hopefully it didn't take anything else out with it when it broke! I've read some folks having really bad luck taking out their downpipe and AC/ coolant lines
> 
> I was just having to explain to my wife yesterday why the car rattles so much now at idle. Its bc I just put the APR dogbone in to avoid the factory from breaking. The new mount is way better but gets really obnoxious at idle, especially with the AC on. The moment you hit the gas it's butter smooth


I got lucky. I didn't hurt the lines it just missed on the ticking of the motor down pipe is a little tweaked but a washer got things to where it's not that bad. I plan to keep an eye on it and if need be I'll make a new bracket for the mount from the down pipe on my works laser table 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> Smaller tires would mean that the car would read faster than it's going not slower. The circumference would be smaller making the distance drawled less there fire slower. Also there is no hp gain by wheels changing size. The smaller wheels will allow more torque to be transferred faster/easier making wheel spin worse yes but not due to more hp


Ahh, yes. You are correct. I had the speedo affects backwards, my bad.

As far as HP, I agree that there are a lot of moving parts. That said, I have dyno tested smaller tires vs larger tires and have seen a drastic HP difference (~10%/inch) on a Mustang resistance dyno when going to larger tires. Now, does that HP transfer to the street? My racer friends tell me that yes possibly, and it's a function of gear ratios, available top end RPM, your tires, and the length of the race. 

Beyond that, the math gets a bit ahead of me. =)


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Scored a Passat B6 subframe to swap in when I get the LSD, fsb, and lca installed


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*More to see with less light (?)*

I came across a rearview mirror for a Touareg and installed it in my Beetle. It's one of those auto dimming ones with a garage door remote, but I cut the wires off since my Beetle doesn't have the connection for it. 
It gives me more sight in the rear which the mirrors the factory gives us severely lack. And yeah, I know, my garage needs to be cleaned. :laugh:


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

El-Vocho said:


> I came across a rearview mirror for a Touareg and installed it in my Beetle. It's one of those auto dimming ones with a garage door remote, but I cut the wires off since my Beetle doesn't have the connection for it.
> It gives me more sight in the rear which the mirrors the factory gives us severely lack. And yeah, I know, my garage needs to be cleaned. :laugh:


Nice - I would've wired it since it is self contained unit for home link and auto dimming, pretty simple to wire it in. A 12+ and switched 12+ plus a ground are all that is needed.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

New intake installed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

buickman_86 said:


> New intake installed.


Any noticeable power increase via the butt-dyno?


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Rottgrub said:


> Any noticeable power increase via the butt-dyno?


I think so yes. I was skeptical I would notice a change but I think there was enough to notice it. By no means like a tune but a nice add. I like he noise too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got a $275 ticket today for doing 22mph over so there went some fun money for the car for a lil bit

Got the Passat B6 subframe in today. Wasn't due in till Monday so that was a nice pick me up after getting the ticket. Hopefully I can get it and the other parts I've been collecting installed soon

Scored a ArmaSpeed Variable intake system yesterday but since they're build to order then have to be shipped to the States, it'll be 4-6 weeks before I get it. Hopefully it'll restore the low end power and correct my fuel trims after the Fluidyne dampener and HPA intake manifold/K04 upgrades.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Tested it out in the mud










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Tested it out in the mud


Wow, sweet. Looks awesome! Is that lifted? What size tires are those?


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Rottgrub said:


> Wow, sweet. Looks awesome! Is that lifted? What size tires are those?


Thanks man, its lifted on 235/70 16 A/T tires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Picked up a Discover Media (model 5C0035684A) headunit off eBay for $300, and am working on getting it retrofitted into my 2015 Beetle. First step is getting a bench power rig working to see what component protection and activations look like on the unit. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Feb 1, 2015)

I Have a GLI steering wheel coming, my first mod!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Tested it out in the mud



How high is it lifted? Is it a ready made kit or custom?


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> How high is it lifted? Is it a ready made kit or custom?


Not sure really. You can buy the urethane spacers which lift 20mm in the front and 30mm in the rear. I also used tiguan springs which are taller and stiffer and that probably lifted it around 1.5". The tires gave me another 1" of ground clearance so i would say close to 3" but i dont have any measurements to verify that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Not sure really. You can buy the urethane spacers which lift 20mm in the front and 30mm in the rear. I also used tiguan springs which are taller and stiffer and that probably lifted it around 1.5". The tires gave me another 1" of ground clearance so i would say close to 3" but i dont have any measurements to verify that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Measure the center fender height front/rear. It will be easy to calculate from a stock one.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, yesterday, turned the first major milestone:


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I installed my new LED tail lights after weeks of waiting for them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Wash, wax, and detail.


----------



## LarryR6 (Apr 20, 2017)

First time poster here. 
Mods that I've done to my 2012 Turbo since Nov 2016 when I got it.
1. RNS-315 install with back up camera.
2. Various Vagcom tweaks
3. Euro switch install
4. LED tail lights 
5. OEM Xenon/LED headlight install - work in progress still :banghead::banghead::banghead: 

Many more to come.


----------



## Meet the Beetles (Aug 25, 2015)

Those short headrests look great in the Beetle. Where did you get them? Is there a particular model I can search for? 



JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> I got this last week, not new from a friend in Mexico, finding a set used was a pain in the You know what haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

I think all the new models have the short headrests except in US. Bought it in Mexico. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Not today, but in hte last week.

VWRacing springs and 034Motorsport Track Density Strut Mounts:










Scuff Plates:


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Where are you guys buying scuff plates, I see quite a few adding them.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Finally got my traction control disable working as I want. Used launch control that was fun! Changed hill assist to have less effect. Have intercooler piping to install but waiting on my intercooler to get here then will do that all together. Have new motor mounts on way those should be installed this weekend. Also got dsg extension paddles. Not sure about them yet but I got them cheap do worth trying them out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

ravendarat said:


> Where are you guys buying scuff plates, I see quite a few adding them.


I got mine from ECS. You can get the part numbers from parts.vw.com.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Might be too late already, but a forum sponsor is selling the RNS 315 with Navigation and camera compatible for $299. You know you'll get a proper one that is correctly packaged and tested. Plus, adding the Nav might make you feel a little better about spending for the upgrade.
> 
> 
> https://shopdap.com/store/1k0057274a-rns315-vw-nav-unit.html


Comes with compatible GPS antenna. You have to bring your own SiriusXM antenna if wanted. An easy mod and a major improvement over the original monochrome dot-matrix base radio.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...cs-Info!&p=105637609&viewfull=1#post105637609


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

Ripdubski said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm planning to buy those plates for my wife Beetle. Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> I'm planning to buy those plates for my wife Beetle. Looks great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just be very careful when installing, once the tape touches, its ON. I was glad mine went on without a hitch once I realized how sticky that stuff is.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Got my intercooler today! I will be working on getting it installed asap! With temps in the 90's it will be nice to have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Installing the new intercooler! I can't believe the size difference in the oem and the wagner. It is impressive. Makes me feel like the oem came off of the kids powerwheels Beetle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

buickman_86 said:


> Installing the new intercooler! I can't believe the size difference in the oem and the wagner. It is impressive. Makes me feel like the oem came off of the kids powerwheels Beetle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How long did it take you to swap? Were you able to do it by yourself? Any tips or pointers? 

I've had an IC sitting around for too long! Need to install it but always have such small windows of time to do it


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Chris659 said:


> How long did it take you to swap? Were you able to do it by yourself? Any tips or pointers?
> 
> I've had an IC sitting around for too long! Need to install it but always have such small windows of time to do it


Yes I did it alone. I do not have a good way to say how long it took due to I started at about 730 am was able to work until the wife had to leave so I went and watched kids had a 6 hour brake and then ate dinner and went back out and finished. Educated guess is it took me about 5ish hours. I learned a lot and if I had it to do over it would be a lot easier. 

I used my jack and tie down straps as helping hands worked really nice. 

My 3 biggest complaints are why do we still have a freaking hood prop not a hydraulic shock to hold the hood with removing the crash bar I had to find a way to hold the hood up. 2 the wagner kit did not come with longer bolts like the apr instructions says the apr kit has. I know not the same manufacturer but apr instructions were way better. And 3 the hoses were a little shorter than I would have liked but all in all not to bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

buickman_86 said:


> Installing the new intercooler! I can't believe the size difference in the oem and the wagner. It is impressive. Makes me feel like the oem came off of the kids powerwheels Beetle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a DIY anywhere on how to remove the front bumper cover


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

g-man_ae said:


> Is there a DIY anywhere on how to remove the front bumper cover


I will post one later it's not to bad to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgfaver (Dec 26, 2013)

Finally got a window tint... 
More than for looks, just the simple fact that the heat in Texas has been pretty brutal for the past month or so.


----------



## Meet the Beetles (Aug 25, 2015)

Love that Dune!


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Dying to get get away....*

Stared at my bug from inside a restaurant and day-dreamed about taking a nice long drive out of state (or anywhere far from the Texas heat, like the dessert)


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Welcome to Texas !! Here's your gun & here's your truck.*

Walked out to the parking at my job yesterday and noticed this. I still hate living in Truck County :facepalm:


----------



## avatr (May 9, 2017)

El-Vocho said:


> Walked out to the parking at my job yesterday and noticed this. I still hate living in Truck County :facepalm:


I'd still rather drive a Bug


----------



## lgfaver (Dec 26, 2013)

wash and wax....


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tried getting pricing from SPM and was told since they didn't have the parts in stock they're not willing to give me retail pricing! 
Ok so how about answering some basic questions like how much louder is the track system vs the street system? Any power difference?
Nope won't answer anything. 
Then when I get pissed and tell them their customer service sucks, they tell me I'm entitled. 

Wtf?!? This is the "customer service" they offer. 

I'm never buying a ****ing thing from that piece of **** company again. I've gotten sways and full exhaust but nothing more. I'd really advise people to consider buying elsewhere if this is the customer service they provide!!


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Chris659 said:


> Tried getting pricing from SPM and was told since they didn't have the parts in stock they're not willing to give me retail pricing!
> Ok so how about answering some basic questions like how much louder is the track system vs the street system? Any power difference?
> Nope won't answer anything.
> Then when I get pissed and tell them their customer service sucks, they tell me I'm entitled.
> ...


If the SPM is anything like the one for the MKIV 1.8T, its loud. Obnoxious inside on long rides, and you can hear them 8 houses away at 20mph. To each his own though.


----------



## lgfaver (Dec 26, 2013)

Removed the turbo badge and replaced it with something a little more classic


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Not today, but Tuesday. New wheels and tires. See my thread for details on sizes, etc.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Today. Installed ColorLugs blue lug bolt covers:


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Signed the last of the papers for a nice new home for her...









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabio_89 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

Someone already did replacement 25w ballasts and bulbs from OEM Led/Xenon headlights (8k0 941 597 *F*) to 35w Ballasts and Bulbs (8k0 941 597 *E*) ??
any issues ?
In my opinion, the OEM xenon is too weak and i was thinking to do it.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Got some new rims and rubber after a screw got my original Handcook.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightflyer1 (Jan 2, 2006)

Photobucket is now charging $400 for 3rd party hosting of images. They have broken all the links to photos now and screwed up a lot of DIY threads. Please try not to use them as it is useless now as a photo host.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Cleaned last night. Pics this morning.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jun 22, 2017)

nvm I'm an idiot. 


does imgur work well for forum hosting?


----------



## thetoolmandar (Jul 22, 2015)

*Wash, Wax, Finally hit 20000 miles!*

Preparing for a lengthy road trip - Pensacola, Birmingham, Cincinnati, Atlanta, Oviedo. Applied another coat of AMMO Skin and two coats of Dodo Purple Haze : )


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Heads up. Going to Mexico in two weeks, I will try to get a set of low headrest, similar to what I put on my wife Beetle. I will post a picture once I got it and the price.


----------



## lgfaver (Dec 26, 2013)

Calling dibs on that.... 
Please contact me via PM


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

lgfaver said:


> Calling dibs on that....
> Please contact me via PM


Will do. :thumbup:


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Heads up. Going to Mexico in two weeks, I will try to get a set of low headrest, similar to what I put on my wife Beetle. I will post a picture once I got it and the price.


I've been toying with the headrests too. The ones from the 15 GTI fit perfectly and are considerably smaller.. These are also that same as the ones on the 17 Alltrack, and come in titan black. I swapped the GTI ones into my Beetle and they fit perfect. The only thing they dont do is lock.

17 Alltrack in Titan Black:









15 GTI in whatever black with red stitching:


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Weathering the Elements*

Gave it an oil change at home (Too expensive at the dealership). 
Then drove up to Tennessee to the see Solar Eclipse at my brother's house. 







Bad picture of the eclipse, but it's the best I could get on my cell phone. 



Then finally pulled it out of the garage after spending 5 days cooped up inside riding out Hurricane Harvey.
Fortunately, we did not get any water in my house. Whewwwwwww.........


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Mounted a roof rack and cargo basket










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jun 22, 2017)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Mounted a roof rack and cargo basket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where on earth were you able to find a roof rack and cargo basket?!? I have been looking for ages.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

tobiascuypers said:


> Where on earth were you able to find a roof rack and cargo basket?!? I have been looking for ages.


They are both universal fit products. The rack is made by Sportrack, and although the beetle is not listed as a compatible vehicle, I was able to make it work without any modifications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Updates from the last few weeks: installed do88 intercooler, upgraded TOP to AWE S3 pipe, wrapped both charge and turbo outlet pipes in gold foil stuff, installed ecs cc, installed grams 70mm throttle body

Waiting on ARMA Speed variable exhaust valve to come in and once that's installed I'll have the tune revised. The car is running great right now though! Smooth, linear feeling power band from about 2700 up to redline.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripdubski said:


> Cleaned last night. Pics this morning.


I love your car! The color, the wheels, the LED tail lights. Great combination


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

*aFe Exhaust incompatible with Convertible*

Took my 2015 R-Line Convertible to the shop to have my new aFe exhaust mounted up. Was super excited to see how it would sound. Unfortunately, turns out that there is a reinforcing bar running right across where the muffler sits. Looks like there is enough room for a 5" square muffler, but the 6" round muffler included with the aFe exhaust system just doesn't fit. Sadly, we mounted up the OEM exhaust again, and packed the aFe back into the box. 

On the good side, I gave aFe Power a call, and they are looking into some way to support the convertible. Fingers crossed.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Ripdubski said:


> Measure the center fender height front/rear. It will be easy to calculate from a stock one.


Finally had a chance to compare side by side to a stock convertible base model lol
Front: 4-1/2" lift
Rear: 3-3/4" lift


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoCruiser (Dec 7, 2017)

vincenzo said:


> I installed my new LED tail lights after weeks of waiting for them.


Those taillights are awesome. Where did you get them from?


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

FLMKVDUB said:


> They are both universal fit products. The rack is made by Sportrack, and although the beetle is not listed as a compatible vehicle, I was able to make it work without any modifications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, do you have a part number, to make sure I get the same thing! thanks in advance. E


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*Nonstop project.*

Wow. I'd have to copy and paste EVERYTHING that I"ve posted on new beetle forum, in order to do a 'what did you do to your beetle today'.
I do something to it pretty much every day. At the very latest, every week. LOL.

Nonstop having fun throwing money at it/making it mine, one piece at a time.....................sometimes two. :>)


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Bling - Bling*

Added some Bling to it. 



Then took it out for a couple of glamour shots.


----------



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

Over the weekend, treated the seats in my '18 Dune to fabric protection. I really like the seats and wanted to get them protected from stains.


----------



## avatr (May 9, 2017)

Then took it out for a couple of glamour shots. 



[/QUOTE]

cool color, and a great shot in the striped parking lot.


----------



## JohnnyJet (Apr 11, 2006)

Washed car, ordered mudguards. I hate winter


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

It was 65 here in NorCal :laugh:
I replaced stock bulbs with LED rear brake, turn signal and DRL
Added chrome trim to speackers, door pull, a.c. panel
Added sport chrome pedals
Trashed the battery blanket and replaced it with a factory plastic box
Chrome exhaust tips
Trashed the rear headrest to see behind me
Plush carpeting to dampen road noise
...and good spit wash


----------



## michaelodonnell123 (Nov 17, 2017)

Snowy day here in NJ


----------



## RO-TSI-15 (Jan 27, 2018)

Have had my new to me 2013 2.0T 6-spd for one week now. My 2013 Passat TDI 6-spd was taken from me due to the ECU being unable to pass emissions. The Passat was amazing, 42.8 mpg average over 115,000 miles. Torque was impressive.

The payback from VW allowed me to buy my black, Fender Beetle for cash with only 30,000 miles.

Anyway:
1. Tinted windows
2. H8 Sylvania zXe Fog Lamps
3. Just ordered LED reverse lights
4. The Passat K&N fits this one so I took that out and left the Passat with no air filter
5. Two fill ups of 375+ miles resulted in 31.5 and 30.5 mpg. Not the 45+ the TDI got, oh well.


----------



## michaelodonnell123 (Nov 17, 2017)

Tell me a bit more about the K&N please. Which one do you have? How about a pick of your engine setup?

Thanks


----------



## RO-TSI-15 (Jan 27, 2018)

michaelodonnell123 said:


> Tell me a bit more about the K&N please. Which one do you have? How about a pick of your engine setup?
> 
> Thanks


It's the stock sized K&N drop-in filter. I first used one in my 01 1.8T 5-spd Bug and ran it for 260.000 miles. I'm a geek and write down every fuel fill, maint, etc and I experienced a 1-2 mpg increase. Then I put one in my 06 GTI 6-spd then my 13 Passat. I'm running a few tanks of gas first, with the stock drop-in, to get an mpg benchmark then I'll put in the K&N. It's a good buy, you make money back on mpg plus it's $50 versus a $17 stock replaced every year.


----------



## Fabio_89 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi,

First of all, i'm from Brazil and sorry for my english.

Second, I own a 2013 Beetle 5c 2.0 TSI.

Anyone know if there is any bushing upgrade that fits in our LCA to improve Handling and Resistence like S3 or TT bushing.

My city have poor roads quality, a lot of bumpers. The rear bushings of Lower Control Arm always come to failure and affects a lot of ride quality

I'm not considering Polyurethane Bushings because it is to harsh for my DD car, so i prefer keep rubber bushings

Any suggestions?

I also will install VWR Springs to lowering my car

Thanks


----------



## michaelodonnell123 (Nov 17, 2017)

Fabio_89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, i'm from Brazil and sorry for my english.
> 
> ...


You should not be installing VWR Spring to lower your car if you have poor road quality.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Fabio_89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, i'm from Brazil and sorry for my english.
> 
> ...


Well your English is Very Good, so I don’t think you need to worry 




michaelodonnell123 said:


> You should not be installing VWR Spring to lower your car if you have poor road quality.


I certainly agree, even here in Canada the city roads are a pain, low manhole covers, the occasional rut from big trucks & just the winter potholes will make you cringe with wonder over a damaged rim or even your teeth for that matter. I’m surprised my wife doesn’t complain about her ride but it’s mostly highway, my Tiguan has sport suspension & I love it but there are times when I curse the road works crews.


----------



## RO-TSI-15 (Jan 27, 2018)

Installed LED reverse lights, blacked out the orange markers at the front wheels and blacked out the mirror turn signals with 3M Black Gloss.

The Curt hitch arrived for my bike rack. Going on this wkend.


----------



## RO-TSI-15 (Jan 27, 2018)

The stock VW/Audi air filter element is nearly 3" thick. The K&N is 1 1/3" thick. Mileage improvement is 1-2 mpg while still exercising it running up/down the gears. The traction control defeat switch arrived from USP today, too.

The Passat was great. This Bug is a blast and still gets 32+ mpg.


----------



## RO-TSI-15 (Jan 27, 2018)

1. Curt Hitch installed by myself. Great product! Fits up tight with the IRS under the bumper.
2. Traction Control Deactivation switch from USP Motorsports is in now. Spliced in a foot of wire to add slack towards the ABS Controller. Shuts it off as advertised!
- I managed to affect the air bag and it's showing an error. Pulled all the lower dash apart to unplug/plug back in, to no avail. Mucked something up, as usual, ha!
3. Wheelskins leather steering wheel cover is on. 2 hours' time and well worth it!

Ordered Lloyd Custom front floor mats.

Thanks to VW and Bosch for ALL the money from the TDI debacle.

The Passat was a cruiser. This Fender 2.0T is a breath of fresh air. Mpg is 30-35. Gears are too low for higher 75 mph mpg. Who gets more than 32 mpg?


----------



## jetpuck73 (Aug 28, 2017)

Gave her a bath.


----------



## RO-TSI-15 (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks great! My GTI was the same color. Did you cover your fog lenses or buy yellow? I bought yellow lens covers and screwed it up so pulled them off, will try again later. I covered those ugly front wheel orange lenses with 3M black vinyl for only a few bucks. Also covered the mirror turn signal lenses with the 3M to match my black.

I'd spend all my time driving in the hot rod and make the wife drive the truck.

Take care


----------



## jetpuck73 (Aug 28, 2017)

I used Lamin-X on the fogs.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

I installed a billet dogbone insert, and promptly snapped said dogbone the first time traction control kicked in 

Suffice to say, I got off lucky with only needing to replace said mount and an AC line.

I think I'll order that billet arm before I try reinstalling that insert again 

Interesting to note, I replaced the broken arm with the GLI variant (was cheaper) and oddly it seems to shift nicer than when the car was pre-insert. Maybe my original dogbone was just worn out, who knows...

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

*Waiting to turn Beetle TDI in to VW, her replacement is the A3, and a companion Passat.*

A3 by AlmonDao, on Flickr


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

Yoyo, does the A3 have the same engine as the Passet or the 1.8L Bettle engine?


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

Enricovw said:


> Yoyo, does the A3 have the same engine as the Passet or the 1.8L Bettle engine?


Nope. The A3 is a Quattro and has the same 2.0T found in the Golf GTI with power pack at 220hp.


----------



## avatr (May 9, 2017)

paid it off.


----------



## catman (Jan 31, 2001)

avatr said:


> paid it off.


Which one, the '58 or the '73?


----------



## avatr (May 9, 2017)

catman said:


> Which one, the '58 or the '73?


LOL... that's funny. the 2017 Dune


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Installed CTS intake.
Wasn't a direct fit, as some of the tubing needed to be cut down, but otherwise a straightforward install :thumbup:


----------



## jetpuck73 (Aug 28, 2017)

Took a road trip to Nashville.


----------



## Bayindir's (Apr 15, 2017)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Finally got the stereo in my Dune done, had it sitting around since September but work was crazy so I finally just booked a week off to get it done.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

ravendarat said:


> Finally got the stereo in my Dune done, had it sitting around since September but work was crazy so I finally just booked a week off to get it done.


LoL, the first thing that popped into my head was Repo Man !

Looks awesome though.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Replaced SPM exhaust with combination of stock mid-muffler and R-Line rear muffler.


----------



## diamnd01 (Apr 19, 2018)

*Increased fun factor*

Had the APR Stage 2 with CAI and APR downpipe installed.


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Ripdubski said:


> Replaced SPM exhaust with combination of stock mid-muffler and R-Line rear muffler.


What improvements are there?


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Had backup cameras installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2016)

Rotkaefer said:


> Had backup cameras installed.


Looking good!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ravendarat said:


> Finally got the stereo in my Dune done, had it sitting around since September but work was crazy so I finally just booked a week off to get it done.



Kinda curious about your setup

Are you running C3 components? Hard to see from the pic. 

Active or passive?

And is that a 10TW3 on a 1000/1?!? Assuming it’s a dual 8 ohm run at a 4 ohm final load? Bc 1k watts on one of those woofers is a tremendous amount of power!

Did they run two 4 gauge power leads from the front?

Did you have the Fender system factory?


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Kinda curious about your setup
> 
> Are you running C3 components? Hard to see from the pic.
> 
> ...


C5 front and back, front active rear passive as the twek only does 8 channels out, 1 4 gauge run from the front as the 1000 is indeed only running a 4 ohm load. And ya i had fender before hand although its all gone besides the head unit and the stock amp, I just used a Fix82 to flatten the signal and ran optical into the Twek.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ravendarat said:


> C5 front and back, front active rear passive as the twek only does 8 channels out, 1 4 gauge run from the front as the 1000 is indeed only running a 4 ohm load. And ya i had fender before hand although its all gone besides the head unit and the stock amp, I just used a Fix82 to flatten the signal and ran optical into the Twek.


Nice! Did you do the tune yourself? 

Any sound dampening?

Assuming you used the 1k to have the same physical size as the other?

Did you bridge two channels on the front midrange or just leave them dead? You used the 800/8, right?


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Today I added LED DRLs. Took a few tries on Amazon to find a set that would fit into headlight housing. Just because a bulb fits the electrical socket, doesn't mean it fits the housing so be aware that Amazon doesn't know this.

These are the ones:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XQWPKKX/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

When I figure out how to post pictures, I'll show a before and after shot. Literally a night and day difference between the stock, dull, yellow-tinged tungsten and nice, bright, white LEDs. Gives the car an updated look from the front.

They are iBrightstar Newest... $16.00 No load resistor required. No errors on my '13 Beetle. 10 minute swap.


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Nice! Did you do the tune yourself?
> 
> Any sound dampening?
> 
> ...


Ya I did about 50 sq feet of sound damping, and yes I did the 1k because of the size physically matching the 800/8. I bridged the first 4 channels to the front midrange. And ya I did the tune myself, although I then had a bunch of help from a guy named Ken Ward who is a wizard with DSPs that helped me dial it in even better.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ravendarat said:


> Ya I did about 50 sq feet of sound damping, and yes I did the 1k because of the size physically matching the 800/8. I bridged the first 4 channels to the front midrange. And ya I did the tune myself, although I then had a bunch of help from a guy named Ken Ward who is a wizard with DSPs that helped me dial it in even better.


Yeah Ken is a really knowledgeable guy! I’m on his FB group (or atleast one of em)


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*I added these yesterday, found them on eBay*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/40M8pa


----------



## Fresh06 (Jun 7, 2018)

*Backup camera*

Where did you get you backup camera installed?


----------



## jestmaty (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh snap.... same oem tire size, same oem wheel diameter/width except offset (oem 48) new wheels 35... needs a bath actually :laugh:

newshuz by jestmaty, on Flickr

newshuz2 by jestmaty, on Flickr


----------



## jestmaty (Jan 15, 2017)

From a couple of months ago...stock 

beetle by jestmaty, on Flickr


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*Installed GFB BOV today*

I installed my GFB BOV today. What a nite and day difference.
I only had a little over 6,000 miles on the OEM one, (had new motor/turbo installed/replaced 6,000 miles ago).
In either case, I assumed that the OEM , with only 6,000 miles on it, would be working like it should. Obviously.apparentlly not.
NOW with the K04 install, and APR stage 2+ tune/K04 tune, the boost comes on FASTER/HaRDER/LONGER. Nite and day.


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*also installed DUNE reare spoiler.*

I also replaced my OEM rear spoiler with an aftermarket DUNE rear spoiler.
Im about 80% pleased with the fit/everything.
It REALLY needed more prep work, before whomever painted it in china. (I think they only had 60 grit sandpaper to prep it with, personally).
If I could post pictures I'd post some, but apparently I don't have enough PULL on here yet. :>(


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

drag79stang said:


> I also replaced my OEM rear spoiler with an aftermarket DUNE rear spoiler.
> Im about 80% pleased with the fit/everything.
> It REALLY needed more prep work, before whomever painted it in china. (I think they only had 60 grit sandpaper to prep it with, personally).
> If I could post pictures I'd post some, but apparently I don't have enough PULL on here yet. :>(


Who did you get it from? And how much?


----------



## Bayindir's (Apr 15, 2017)

Bad Ass 











Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*Ongoing battle. :>)*

I installed my CTS FMIC last nite in the sweaty heat. Only took 4.5 hours, (including the run to our local Walmart to pick up larger washers).
Not too bad a job, once I figured out how to get that large black piece of plastic ABOVE the bumper off, to access the bumper cover screws.
Other then that, one big puzzle. LOL.

You wouldn't believe how twinky/thin the stock/OEM intercooler is. Pitiful. Cant believe it can handle the stock boost, let alone a K04 with stage 2+ tune.

Ordered a different cai kit from modded euros.
Ordered a front spoiler for car. Now I'll have probably 1.5" of clearance in the front. yay...……..winter months will truly be an experience. LOL.

Next month/paycheck,, ordering the snow stage 2 water/meth setup. (now that I"ll have room UNDER the hood with the different cai.

Then, TO THE TRACK!!!


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Anybody interested in replace your headrest.

I have a set of back seat low headrest black leatherette 


















Price $200 free shipping.

And I have a set of regular headrest with white stitches.


















PM for payment information.

Both are brand new VW OEM.

My wife loves her low headrest, the visibility is awesome.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*motor mounts*

REceived/installed/modified my 034 motorsports street density motor mounts on my car.
Ordered my APR dogbone mount, to replace the spulen one I"m currently running.
Fixed a long time nemesis/rattle/ on the car.
Lots more to come. :>)


----------



## Bayindir's (Apr 15, 2017)

My KING beetle 











Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Bayindir's (Apr 15, 2017)

My beetle page; please follow
https://www.instagram.com/vwbeetlefriends


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## jetpuck73 (Aug 28, 2017)

schagaphonic said:


> Today I added LED DRLs. Took a few tries on Amazon to find a set that would fit into headlight housing. Just because a bulb fits the electrical socket, doesn't mean it fits the housing so be aware that Amazon doesn't know this.
> 
> These are the ones:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XQWPKKX/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


What headlight bulbs did you go with?


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*more parts*

Installed the APR dogbone mount.
Installed a CTS K04 turbo heat blanket
Did some more tweakin' with engine wiring/accessories. (cleaning up the engine compartment).
Ordered new muffler and tips and Y pipe for NEW exhaust in a couple of weeks.
Waxed the car with some NEW Meguiars wax.
Re-mapped my snow performance stage 2 water/meth setup and test drove it.
Installeld my Dieselgeek 6 speed short shifter. LOVE IT
Installed some updated Dieselgeek bushings in interior part of shifter.
Modified my maf sensor housing to look nicer under hood.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

*Driving light retro fit*

Not today, but within the last few weeks.

Installed the 2017 Canadian Classic model grills for driving lights that have black trim instead of chrome, and the driving lights themselves. More info in my thread:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8568449-My-2017-SEL-Coupe-(Silk-Blue-Titan-Black)


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*stuff*

Replaced my tranny oil from OEM (motul I assume), to amsoil.
replaced and installed both the drain and fill plug with Leyo magnetic ones.
Replaced my bad b/u light switch, and put in some REALLY bright bulbs.
Painted the chrome strip in my grille to semi black.
In a couple of weeks, goin in for custom cat back exhaust.
Wish I could figure out how to post pictures on here. :<*


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

Installed some brighter fog light/tail light/backup light/headlite bulbs on the car.
Diagnosed, and replaced a bad b/u switch.
Contemplated tearing the d/s door panel off to replace the lock latch assy.
Washed and waxed car while contemplating...………………………
Still contemplating. :><0

Ordered some more stainless 3" dia exhaust tubing for custom exhaust to be done
up next week.


----------



## speed_racer84 (Jun 21, 2004)

Installed drivers side windshield wiper in the morning (bought the day before hurricane Florence hit). Later that night bought passenger side wiper in preparation for the remains of hurricane Michael. Man wipers are expensive. They don't even recommend the < $10 ones for the Beetle. Only good thing is I was replacing the OEM 2013 wipers. Man I found a garage queen gem.


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*made alotta noise. well, more anyway*

I had custom 'cat back' exhaust installed on my beetle.

I already had an APR downtube (necessary for stage 2 setup), Plus with a K04, major mandatory. Anyway, was just running a little glasspak where the OEM resonator was, and then thru the OEM muffler, and out the tailpipes.
WELL, I figured, as long as the APR downtube was 3", I'd see how far I could get the 3" to go. I got a 3" in and out race muffler, then a bunch of 3" bend tubings, and a Y pipe that went from 3" to dual 2.5".
Sooooooooo, long story short, it's 3' all the way back to behind the rear suspension, then splits to the 2.5" to the tailpipes. OH yeah, and went from chrome 4", to black 4" tips. Stealthy like. Plus I ordered
the VW made lower valance. I'll have it painted black. Should look pretty nice, I think/hope.

Here's a link to the noise.

I revved it up a few times (OEM rev limiter limits it to about 3500 rpm). Then I put it up onto the APR launch control. With the 93 octane tune on, it builds about 10 lbs of boost. RPM was set at 3800 rpm. POPS and throws nice flames
on the 100 race tune. LOL...……….

Either way, enjoy. I know I did/do. :>)

https://youtu.be/LEjLK3BtGv8


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Looking Good.*

Took my wife and daughter shopping and took this picture as I was walking towards my car in the parking lot.
Just looks too good to not show it off.


----------



## Bayindir's (Apr 15, 2017)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

I swapped out my chrome VW emblems with their german flag inlays inside, to black ones, both front and rear, from bugsagogo.
I left the front one with the tornado red background. I had to order a tornado red inlay for the rear one.
I also had Kwiimotorwerkes make me some custom center cap covers, for my aftermarket wheels. Fit/look very nice.
Highly recommend Kwiimorotwerkes, located in Austin, Texas. Great company!!!
Ordered my final piece of my suspension upgrade Friday. VWR front adjustable sway bar. HOpe to get it installed by next weekend.
Should arrive Wednesday. Thursday at the latest.


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Let's see....*

^^^^^ Pics please..............


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

Received/installed my VMR front sway bar. Car handles like it's on rails. Shame it's so cold outside. Traction IS the limiting factor to having fun right now.
Did some more cleaning up of wiring, etc, under the hood.
Got my final 'black' VW emblems and Turbo emblems for the car/installed. Looks nice, I think.
Did some tweaking/modifying of the VW emblem I have on the side windows. (cut out reflective tape for the black/red/yellow).
Finally installed a lighted on/off switch for my Snow perf water/meth setup. (dont' need it in the winter, so used to unplug it). NOw I can just switch it on and off.
Ordered another pair of Hankook S3 tires. (now I"ll have all 4 brand new for spring to play with). LOL.
Stocking up on RACEGAS. Hope to hit the drags , if not the first weekend they are open, at least really soon after.
Can't wait for spring!!!!!!!!!

As far as for pics, I can't get them to post HERE. You'll have to follow my thread back to my OTHER vw forum.

If this works, you can see pics of the car here: https://www.newbeetle.org/forums/garage.php?do=editvehicle&v=1898


----------



## Cameron_Talley (Sep 23, 2007)

Ordered the OEM scuff plates, a bud vase, some Wolfsburg logo valve stem caps, and an OEM First Aid Kit.

Anyone know where to get OEM Warning triangle plastic straps and the correct warning triangle for the car?


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Yes or No?*

I bought one of these bad boys and I'm going to install it on my Beetle during my next oil change. I hate having to use the factory plug that comes with my car. I've already stripped 2 of them. Any one have any objections or know of any one who's had to replace their engine because of having installed an oil plug drain?


----------



## Imscruffedup (Feb 23, 2019)

Where’s a good place to get a down pipe that will fit driver side exhaust exit of the car? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

What engine is the car? 1.8T I assume


----------



## Dualkatz (Mar 1, 2019)

Today, I was going to MOVE my brand new bug in my driveway to clear some snow. Did the "usual" and brought a cup of warm water to pour on the window seal so I can get the window to go down, so I can get in the car. Then started it up, put it in drive and found out it's stuck due to the 1/2" of icy snow in the drive. Messed around with it for a while, but can't get it unstuck due to the AWESOMENESS of no "off" button for the traction control. Good news is that within 4-6 weeks, the 1/2" of snow should melt away and THEN I can move it. I think it's a "bonus feature" so the car will remain low mileage. *

Was going to put a pic on here as well, but just read "the rules" and I don't have it hosted anywhere, so no pics for me! LOL

*Don't worry, been lurking on here for a while. Mods coming soon.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Dualkatz said:


> Today, I was going to MOVE my brand new bug in my driveway to clear some snow. Did the "usual" and brought a cup of warm water to pour on the window seal so I can get the window to go down, so I can get in the car. Then started it up, put it in drive and found out it's stuck due to the 1/2" of icy snow in the drive. Messed around with it for a while, but can't get it unstuck due to the AWESOMENESS of no "off" button for the traction control. Good news is that within 4-6 weeks, the 1/2" of snow should melt away and THEN I can move it. I think it's a "bonus feature" so the car will remain low mileage. *
> 
> Was going to put a pic on here as well, but just read "the rules" and I don't have it hosted anywhere, so no pics for me! LOL
> 
> *Don't worry, been lurking on here for a while. Mods coming soon.


Warm water on a frozen window !! Eeeekkk get some De ice spray. Much safer way of getting in. 

As for the traction control. There is a kit out there for that .


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

p3yro said:


> Dualkatz said:
> 
> 
> > Today, I was going to MOVE my brand new bug in my driveway to clear some snow. Did the "usual" and brought a cup of warm water to pour on the window seal so I can get the window to go down, so I can get in the car. Then started it up, put it in drive and found out it's stuck due to the 1/2" of icy snow in the drive. Messed around with it for a while, but can't get it unstuck due to the AWESOMENESS of no "off" button for the traction control. Good news is that within 4-6 weeks, the 1/2" of snow should melt away and THEN I can move it. I think it's a "bonus feature" so the car will remain low mileage. *
> ...


You don’t need a kit for a case like this. You can (without a switch) temporarily disable traction control until you get rolling. See this link...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...n-control-and-ABS-without-installing-a-button

And now that the door has been watered, it will continue to freeze until the door completely dries out.


----------



## Dualkatz (Mar 1, 2019)

PaulAP said:


> You don’t need a kit for a case like this. You can (without a switch) temporarily disable traction control until you get rolling. See this link...
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...n-control-and-ABS-without-installing-a-button


The "secret traction control disable" worked!

Now....any "other" ways of putting pics on here?


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Dualkatz said:


> PaulAP said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t need a kit for a case like this. You can (without a switch) temporarily disable traction control until you get rolling. See this link...
> ...


Glad I could help. This “secret traction control disable" will work for everyone who has a VW without a switch to disable it.

As for posting pictures, free and easy posting can be done here...

https://postimages.org

Creating an account is optional if you want to build a library, or you can just upload a pic for posing on here.

Hope that helps.


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

Ive done quite a bit to the car, as of late, but right this moment, I"m waiting for the freight company to drop off my replacement seats.
I found some really cool/nice ones out of another 2013 beetle in California. VW Pleather. Heated, of course, (although I doubt the heated portion
got utilized much out I CA). LOL.
Either way, they have red inlays, with red pin striping on headrests. Look sharp as chit! Can't wait for them to arrive today. (if snow storm doesn't
slow down the hauler).
Besides that, I've been gathering oil/watern meth, oil filters, got a new racing helmet and jacket, getting ready for this spring/summers racing season
to begin.
Got 4 brand new stickies ready to be mounted. 
Can't wait for spring!!!!!!!

Also, just got off the phone with VW, and spoke with some nice lady. She's going to send me my first birth certificate for my bug! Cool!


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

drag79stang said:


> Also, just got off the phone with VW, and spoke with some nice lady. She's going to send me my first birth certificate for my bug! Cool!


What is this you speak of? Birth Certificate for your Bug?


----------



## speed_racer84 (Jun 21, 2004)

Picked up my vert after 2 days in the shop for a new alternator. The bearing went bad so it was noisy as soon as the engine started and got louder as the RPMs went up. I couldn't tell where the noise was coming from so I took it in. 3.5 hour job. Beetle only has 40k on it. Now she's nice and quiet again. Alternator alone cost $900.


----------



## Cameron_Talley (Sep 23, 2007)

You can call (think it's 1-800-DRIVEVW but don't quote me on that..) VW and ask them for a Birth Certificate for your car. You provide the VIN, your name, and car's name. They'll send you a Birth Certificate. Takes about two weeks. 



PaulAP said:


> What is this you speak of? Birth Certificate for your Bug?


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

Received my birth cert for my bug. Cool . Plus it's free. (nice perk). lol.
My seats were dropped off this morning around 10:30. I had them cleaned/prepped, and installed, by 2:30 pm. Look fantastic.
WISH I could post pics on this vwvortex gig, but alas, am unable.

Also received my front license plate stash piece from bugsagogo today. Can't believe how THEY can match paint so perfectly.
(again, would love to post a pic of that as well...……………………………

Other then that, done moddin' for a while. (can't find carbon fiber mirror caps to fit my AMERICAN made beetle, or the sequential lights for inside mirror as well. :>*(


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

drag79stang said:


> Received my birth cert for my bug. Cool . Plus it's free. (nice perk). lol.
> My seats were dropped off this morning around 10:30. I had them cleaned/prepped, and installed, by 2:30 pm. Look fantastic.
> WISH I could post pics on this vwvortex gig, but alas, am unable.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: sounds great


----------



## Cameron_Talley (Sep 23, 2007)

This past Thursday I had the 10k service done (oil change and tire rotation, basically) by VW of Waco. They are band new and it's a breath of fresh air to be able to go to a dealer here after being without one for 20 years. 

They had to order some parts for me--the sun visor is broken, and the latch on the armrest broke. So I'll have to wait on that.


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*if this works*

a seat pic or two

https://postimg.cc/LJMp6BZj

https://postimg.cc/fkZmX6nP

a pic of the bugsagogo front license plate hole, filler/cover.

https://postimg.cc/rd3gMgDk


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

an older engine pic

(now that I can post pics). lol.

https://postimg.cc/CBKZrVhM


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good. That front plate blank is clever. Expensive but a good Solution


----------



## jebaril (Apr 16, 2015)

*Nice!*



drag79stang said:


> a seat pic or two
> 
> https://postimg.cc/LJMp6BZj
> 
> ...


Wow, those seats are nice!


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Just my regular 3000 mile oil change today. 

And started a build thread


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Changed my oil today and decided never to let anyone else change it.......*

So after several months of just being able to drive my car through the car wash due to time restraints, I finally took the time to give it a long needed hand wash. After that I propped it up on stands and got it ready for an oil change. 



Only, I found that the drive through shop that last changed my oil had replaced my drain plug with something that was unbeknownst to me and definitely did not fit. I guess they stripped my old plug and replaced it with whatever crap they had laying around the shop. Big no, no for me. 
.................................................................On the left is what I found under the oil pan..................... On the right is an OEM plug I had ready to go................................................................



I bought a drain plug that allows me to hook up a hose and drain the oil and not have to bother with removing the plug ever again. So oil changes will not be a hassle from here on out. It will also keep me from having someone else change my oil when I prefer to do it my own damn self. (Can't trust anyone these days to do the job right.) 

Hopefully this thing won't fail. I hope I won't be posting about how I had to replace my engine due to this thing giving out and draining all of my oil on the freeway. :laugh:







That just about does it for me and oil changing shops. I hope I never have to use one ever again. I only wish I had the spare time to do things myself, but oh, well....... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

After that, I added a little extra bling to the inside.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I like the looks of this Stahlbus drain-plug better than the Fumoto I have on my Beetle. The safety cap gives an extra layer of safety missing on the Fumoto.
Were did you purchase? TY


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*The last of the bling bling*

Received/installed the last remaining parts of bling bling for the interior. (2 polished alumnum rings that go around the a/c ducts on the dash.
Im pretty sure I"m done with the interior. (unless something REALLY cool comes out).

Still waiting for SOMEONE?ANYONE to make carbon fiber covers for the USA version beetle outside mirrors. AND subsequent sequential light bars inside them.

Til then......Just waiting for the track to open up, so we can to RACING!!!!!!


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

schagaphonic said:


> I like the looks of this Stahlbus drain-plug better than the Fumoto I have on my Beetle. The safety cap gives an extra layer of safety missing on the Fumoto.
> Were did you purchase? TY



Got it on Amazon for about $45 bucks. I can't say yet how it's working out until I do my first oil change with it on.
Below is the link. Hope this helps. 

https://www.amazon.com/Stahlbus-Dra...Valve+Plug&qid=1555893022&s=automotive&sr=1-2


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

*Took him out to a local VW car show this weekend.*


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Spent $600 repairing a car with a trade-in value of $1500 :what:


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

Finally found some carbon fiber mirror caps, and installed them.
Other then that, went drag racing. Another best for a mph. 111.
still having a hard time launching it. Spin, spin, spin. Horrible 60s.
Running out of things to mod on it.


----------



## Wolpertinger (Jun 6, 2019)

Washed and waxed our new 2018 Coast edition. Now I'm posting here to hopefully build my post count so I can post a photo!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

Washed
Clay bar
Waxed x2
Tinted front windshield 40% Xpel


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

El-Vocho said:


> Added some Bling to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then took it out for a couple of glamour shots.


That's a nice looking dead pedal. You wouldn't happen to remember where you got it, who makes it and the part number?

Love the yellow too.


----------



## Bayindir's (Apr 15, 2017)

vw Beetle Friends in İstanbul Turkey 











Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## harveyfamily (May 21, 2019)

Ordered a front license plate bracket from Sly Brackets as I don’t want to drill into the front bumper of our new 2019 convertible. It wasn’t cheap but my wife didn’t like the idea of the front plate being off center using a bracket that uses the tow hook, and I didn’t like the idea of drilling into the bumper. It’s the SEL Final Edition trim line.


----------



## El-Vocho (Aug 9, 2016)

b04e said:


> That's a nice looking dead pedal. You wouldn't happen to remember where you got it, who makes it and the part number?
> 
> Love the yellow too.


Sorry, but my son got these for me. I'm not exactly sure where he got them from.


----------



## speed_racer84 (Jun 21, 2004)

Ordered LED tail lights from Germany.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Traded in my wife's 2017 Silk Blue for one of the few remaining 2019 white convertibles. I kinda liked the uniqueness of the Silk Blue and tan top with the bronze wheels, though. The new one is gonna need some new wheels for it after winter, though! This is her 3rd Beetle convertible in a row, so you could say she's a fan. :snowcool:
Old:








New:


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*putzing*

Got some cute little decals that go in each outside mirror. They say.....OBJECTS IN MIRROR ARE LOSING.

I thought they were kinda cute.

Also did some matching of inlet hoses. Got a couple more ECS tuning 3" black silicone hoses, so they all match.

Other then that, car's just sitting inside, nice and toasty, while the weather is just sucky.

Haven't put 10 miles on car in a month.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Fitted new Michelin Pilot Sports 4 boots. So much better feel than stock


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Made some hubcaps for the winter steelies.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Swapped from my winter tires (Bridgestone Blizzak WS80s on 17 inch Heritage wheels) to my all seasons (Continental ExtremeContace DWS06s on the factory 18 inch Twister wheels) since the weather forecast has been and remains to be in the 50s. 
Honestly forgot how good this thing corners with these tires...


----------



## codered94ram (Feb 7, 2020)

Cleaned her out( Gerda), washed her, organized the trunk space. Test fitted a sub and amp I have.


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*/Found a new favorite wax*

Ive tried ALL sorts of various waxs/polishes, etc.
I think/believe I've found one that actually does/performs/works great. (and looks great too).
NO, Im not being paid for this...…..
The Last Coat. I did a bunch of research. I finally bit the bullet, and purchased some.
Works fantastic!!! I did all the prep stuff. (finally clay bar'd the entire car). (didn't need it...……….guess I keep it too clean/polished). But I digress.
The wax went on easy as hell. Came off easy hell. And, talk about shine. HOLY MOLY! Works/looks fantastic!!!!

Then, yesterday,, (it was nice out, finally), I drove car to only town around here that has 93 octane fuel. (only had a couple gallons left in tank, so it was good).
Filled up the tank. Threw in a can of seafoam. (just because). Switched the APR tune to the 93 chipped setting, and went out and burned off a BUNCH of tire.
Gawd I miss that! Only had her up to around 120 a couple of times. (back roads). 
Cant wait for the weather to get REALLY nice, so I can swap on the sticky tires, turn the tune up to the 100+ octane, switch on the water/meth system, and REALLY have some fun!!!


----------



## vwaudiguy87 (Mar 26, 2020)

*Not today but 3/23/2020*











z23 power stop brakes on all 4 corners ... ecs tuing rear subframe collar kit ... 034 torque mount insert... tyrol brake caliper stiffening kit ....November k&n panel filter


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Blacked out all the chrome at the window line.
On the flip side I have experimented with the wheel line as well, but at the moment I like how that piece of chrome ties in the wheels.

{_I might return later with an image that is not shooting back into the sun.
I haven't been going out much, and this was taken on a food run.​_}

.










​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Traded in my wife's 2017 Silk Blue for one of the few remaining 2019 white convertibles. I kinda liked the uniqueness of the Silk Blue and tan top with the bronze wheels, though. The new one is gonna need some new wheels for it after winter, though! This is her 3rd Beetle convertible in a row, so you could say she's a fan. :snowcool:
> Old:
> 
> 
> ...



... just a small, insignificant "change" ... 
{ cool the way your wife likes Beetles }​


----------



## avatr (May 9, 2017)

*front side markers*

replaced the stock yellow ones with black LED ones.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

New brakes, pads & rotors all round. As it turned out there was a fair bit of material left for 160000km (100000mi) but the braking was rather lacking. Aside from one of the rear triple-square calliper bracket bolts it all went rather well. Zimmerman Z coats (OEM style) & EBC Red, appears to have been a good choice.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Replaced one of the intercooler hoses with a factory replacement. Also upgraded my rear sway bar and end links. Went with Whiteline's BWR20XZ sway bar (24mm vs the stock 18mm), and Whiteline's KLC141 end link kit.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Slowly added some electrons.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

dr_spock said:


> Slowly added some electrons.


Ha!
2nd best mod of the thread.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

NewBeatle said:


> Ha!
> 2nd best mod of the thread.


I call it the COVID-19 vaccine for VWs.


----------



## Hicompression (Mar 7, 2020)

Installed a CTS Turbo blow-off valve on my 2014 Beetle GSR EA888.3 2.0T. Did it entirely from the top. It was a royal pain in the buttocks to install (just like I had read about). But...it sounds soooo gooood driving around with my DSG sport mode.


----------



## Hicompression (Mar 7, 2020)

..."in" sport mode.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

2019 now with 35% (legal limit for our state) tint on side and back windows, along with some white vinyl lugnut covers. The wheels are powdercoated in VW Black Metallic, and the calipers are VHT Red Fire Metallic. I think I'm done messing with her car now for a little while.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Dan00Hawk said:


> 2019 now with 35% (legal limit for our state) tint on side and back windows, along with some white vinyl lugnut covers. The wheels are powdercoated in VW Black Metallic, and the calipers are VHT Red Fire Metallic. I think I'm done messing with her car now for a little while. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />



Looks super sharp!! Well done!


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Gave my bug a wash and a wax, as well as tightened up the sway bar end links to stop the rattle I had. 

The adage of "if you don't have time to do it right, you must have time to do it over" certainly rang true here...


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Exercised it with a drive down PCH


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

*LED map lights*

Added LED maps lights. I used Philips’ extreme vision 4000K w5w led bulbs. They seem a bit cooler than 4000K but still not bad, not as blue as chevy’s oem led lights. Looks a bit brighter than the incandescent w5w but not by much - more of a style mod. I thought the incandescent w5ws didn’t really fit the beetles modern retro look

I had these In my 2013 Ford Focus and 2015 Taurus. They never failed, looked OEM and no flickers or warning lights.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I like the LED upgrade to the map lights! Tips for popping off that panel? Also, I need to get out to the PCH with a rental convertible at some point in my life. Just looks awesome!


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan00Hawk said:


> I like the LED upgrade to the map lights! Tips for popping off that panel? Also, I need to get out to the PCH with a rental convertible at some point in my life. Just looks awesome!


Thanks! I used one of those plastic trim removal tools and just pried the trim piece and pulled it out. From there I just replace the w5w bulbs 

Here is the reference post I used https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...vertible-map-lights-removal&highlight=Led+map


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

just picked up 2013 with 56k


----------



## Cabchris (Jul 16, 2020)

Nice color :thumbup:


----------



## Cabchris (Jul 16, 2020)

I've just lowered mine...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

The aesthetics of the gauges is great, i don't know how many years they had them.

Our Turbo beetle is a 13 also with the gauges.


----------



## MNAlTetz (Jun 1, 2018)

I cracked my radiator cover a while ago, I just purchased a new one from VW over the weekend and to be painted soon after. Anybody know how to replace the cover?


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Swapped in a 3.6 vr6


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Can't hep with the radiator cover, unfortunately, but best of luck to you there. 

That VR6 swap sounds awesome...

Last week, put in Goodridge G-Stop stainless steel brake lines, EBC Red Stuff brake pads, and EBC drilled and slotted rotors, front and rear. Today, gave my baby a (well needed) bath.


----------



## MNAlTetz (Jun 1, 2018)

Are you using EBC Apollo calibers?


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

MNAlTetz said:


> Are you using EBC Apollo calibers?


No, I kept the OEM calipers. ECS Tuning has an assembled kit, which has the Red Stuff pads, the drilled and slotted rotors, and then a bunch of replacement nuts and bolts, so it all fits like factory.


----------



## Jiachong (Jan 16, 2019)

Successfully flashed both the ECU and TCU to Unitronics Stage 1. It was well worth the upgrade. nice linear power and smoother shifting. The car really pulls nicely off the line and builds up speed fast. I also like that the flash now added the feature of showing the current gear number in automatic mode in both D and S as well.


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

So swapped in the vr6 3.6 into my wife’s 14 convertible 6 speed r line. And I’m wondering if anyone knows anyone who can code the ecm to manual. I had the immobilizer delete done and the fault for auto trans no communication deleted but now I get faults in the abs for auto transmission no communication so I think the ecm is still causing the fault. Any thoughts?


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

... I bought mine a new playmate ...
​

.
.
.










]
.
.
.
​

2017 VW Beetle SEL
Copper Metallic
1.8t
----
8036 miles​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> ... I bought mine a new playmate ...
> ​
> 
> .
> ...


Maybe this is just me, but I'm not seeing the picture...


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Maybe this is just me, but I'm not seeing the picture...


The picture displays on a desktop (Brave) browser.
It also does NOT post to my phone - interesting.

This is a defect of the hosting service I had chosen.

.
.








.
.

I suppose I will be looking for another service.
Did you find one?

Try and read this post from a desktop browser.

Thanks for your interest ...

.nb.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

NewBeatle said:


> The picture displays on a desktop (Brave) browser.
> It also does NOT post to my phone - interesting.
> 
> ..............._deleted stuff_...............​
> ...



Works from my computer (only on certain browsers though... go figure that one out...)

AWESOME NEW ADDITION! Might I suggest a photo of the two of them together? 

Also, have you already ordered replacements for those Kinergy GT's I spy on your Copper Companion there?

Still haven't sorted out how to post photos... things always seem to get busy right when I plan other things...

Best of luck with the new addition!


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

sillyrabbittruck said:


> So swapped in the vr6 3.6 into my wife’s 14 convertible 6 speed r line. And I’m wondering if anyone knows anyone who can code the ecm to manual. I had the immobilizer delete done and the fault for auto trans no communication deleted but now I get faults in the abs for auto transmission no communication so I think the ecm is still causing the fault. Any thoughts?


I doubt it would be ECM since it's the brake controller giving you the error. Do you have VCDS or OBDeleven? I'd start with those, see if the TCM is still in the gateway and remove it if it is. Then check the ABS coding for an option for manual over auto. I'm not sure how the gear selector info etc gets on the cluster, maybe from the ABS module, maybe directly from the TCM over CANBUS, but that's probably another modules' coding to look at. I think once you remove the TCM from the CAN gateway, every other controller will show an error for incorrect coding if it talks to the TCM.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

VCDS scanned the car as it's due for a service 7 years old 75,000km. Got a "03429 - Activation of Right Adaptive Light" RH Fog bulb had blown. Funny as I don't use the fogs. Simple enough to change out. I decided on the frontal method instead of the wheel arch method.


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

I do have VCDS and scanned the car. The car was originally a 6 speed so the auto trans is not selected in gateway. There is no selection for auto or manual in abs. The ecm is from an automatic and that’s the only difference in the swap. I believe the ecm is still “ looking” for the auto trans on the canbus. The ecm second byte in the long coding is for transmission but the only options are auto or dsg. I was told by the person who did the immobilizer delete and tune he has seen ecms for 3.6 that can be changed to manual. Does anyone know of a 3.6 med17.1.6 ecm that can be coded to manual?


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, just had the 7 year 75000km service done. No dramas but service told me front brake pads were near wear limit and possibly not make it o the next service. So I decided to replace it myself. Found Bendix Euro + on sale at my local and bought on click and collect due to Covid control. Note that the Beetle has several brake pad configurations and you need to match the PR code of the car to the part you want to replace.

Replacement was easy enough in theory unless you are 70 and working in 35 degree C heat (95F)


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Mr Gee said:


> Ok, just had the 7 year 75000km service done. No dramas but service told me front brake pads were near wear limit and possibly not make it o the next service. So I decided to replace it myself. Found Bendix Euro + on sale at my local and bought on click and collect due to Covid control. Note that the Beetle has several brake pad configurations and you need to match the PR code of the car to the part you want to replace.
> 
> Replacement was easy enough in theory unless you are 70 and working in 35 degree C heat (95F)












*Fender* Beetles are always worth maintaining ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

NewBeatle said:


> *Fender* Beetles are always worth maintaining ...


Too right. Had her since new.


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

sillyrabbittruck said:


> So swapped in the vr6 3.6 into my wife’s 14 convertible 6 speed r line. And I’m wondering if anyone knows anyone who can code the ecm to manual. I had the immobilizer delete done and the fault for auto trans no communication deleted but now I get faults in the abs for auto transmission no communication so I think the ecm is still causing the fault. Any thoughts?


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

I bought her some vintage jewelry. 
A new (used) license plate bracket. 
My Beetle's from Portland. 
She rides on Mercedes Benz wheels. ​


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

I bought a beetle  2013 fully loaded white with red interior!!!!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ecuabug said:


> I bought a beetle  2013 fully loaded white with red interior!!!!


A *second *Beetle? 
What you did to your Beetle is buy anotber one? 

White and Red? Must see pictures. 
Fully loaded, an SEL? ( _or did they not call them that back then? _ ) 
Either way, pictures! 
And ... *congratulations. *


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Swapped over to the winter wheels today.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Freed them both after some crazy snowfall in Binghamton area. Since this forum moves slow if anyone sees this could you let me know the best way to adjust parking brake on beetle; is it like a mk6 jetta? Thanks!


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

joedubbs said:


> View attachment 56916
> View attachment 56917
> 
> 
> Freed them both after some crazy snowfall in Binghamton area. Since this forum moves slow if anyone sees this could you let me know the best way to adjust parking brake on beetle; is it like a mk6 jetta? Thanks!


That's a lot of snow!!

I honestly do not know how to adjust the parking brake in these... though I have found that my cable has stretched, too (right rear wheel can still be spun with brake "engaged." Discovered that when swapping wheels.) My solution was to (1) pull up harder on the parking brake until the car stops trying to roll down the driveway and (2) always leaving it in gear (mine's a manual). I'll look to see if there is an adjustment screw or something at the rear brake calipers.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> That's a lot of snow!!
> 
> I honestly do not know how to adjust the parking brake in these... though I have found that my cable has stretched, too (right rear wheel can still be spun with brake "engaged." Discovered that when swapping wheels.) My solution was to (1) pull up harder on the parking brake until the car stops trying to roll down the driveway and (2) always leaving it in gear (mine's a manual). I'll look to see if there is an adjustment screw or something at the rear brake calipers.


I'm going to swap some winter wheels on this week so I'll be able to take a peek as well; I have some steel 16's with some vw lug cover caps that should look good on her. I had seen mk6 jetta people do some weird yank on the handle with the brake depressed and repeat kinda effort then I saw an adjustment under the console but I'm wary of the latter as I don't want to over stretch the cable but rather make the correct effort. Thanks!


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Test fit some 19x9.5 et40 Avant Garde M590 wheels.
10mm spacer in the back. Not my first colour choice, and would prefer a 5mm spacer in the back for it to be perfect.

Tires are 265/35 all around, car is lowered on H&R SuperSport springs.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

prometheus_ said:


> Test fit some 19x9.5 et40 Avant Garde M590 wheels.
> 10mm spacer in the back. Not my first colour choice, and would prefer a 5mm spacer in the back for it to be perfect.
> 
> Tires are 265/35 all around, car is lowered on H&R SuperSport springs.
> ...


I don't normally go for gold wheels, but they do look sharp. If you decide on them, you need to gold up the chrome trim above the rocker panels. 

(I have 19s on mine, but I lifted my baby, rather than dropped.)


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

prometheus_ said:


> Test fit some 19x9.5 et40 Avant Garde M590 wheels.
> 10mm spacer in the back. Not my first colour choice, and would prefer a 5mm spacer in the back for it to be perfect.
> 
> Tires are 265/35 all around, car is lowered on H&R SuperSport springs.
> ...


Ooooh, I like it! Pity the Turbo graphics aren't gold to match, but the contrast is sharp, too.

What year bug? And are those factory LED tail lights or an aftermarket set (or an OEM set retrofitted?)

I also spy an exhaust on there... what system or setup do you have?


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

It was just a test fit really. If I were to run the gold wheels, I'd change the silver turbo stickers to the black ones, and change to chrome door blade inserts to the satin black ones.

The exhaust is stock; resonator delete and some tips.

The car is a 13.5 gen3 2.0t.
The LEDs aren't original to the car, but they are OEM off a wrecked one. Plug and play


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Charged the battery. Not getting much driving under Covid-19.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

mounted some snows, Blizzak WS90 mounted on some tire rack specials; got a really solid deal on them so I couldn't pass them up. Oh, and the car will never be low until she's not the wife's daily driver haha.


























I'm really happy with this car


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Built a battery box for my trunk mounted battery


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

sillyrabbittruck said:


> Built a battery box for my trunk mounted battery


Looks great, and better weight distribution has been achieved!


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Looks great, and better weight distribution has been achieved!
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Nothing really exciting, but got some new Amazon Pilot hubcaps to put on the old 205/70/15 General Arctics with Tire Rack steelies. I think it was 5 winters ago that I put this winter setup on my wife's car, and she absolutely loves the grip in the snow. She explains winter tires and their benefits to her girlfriends now... LOL


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Nothing really exciting, but got some new Amazon Pilot hubcaps to put on the old 205/70/15 General Arctics with Tire Rack steelies. I think it was 5 winters ago that I put this winter setup on my wife's car, and she absolutely loves the grip in the snow. She explains winter tires and their benefits to her girlfriends now... LOL
> View attachment 61120
> View attachment 61123


Love how you can just barely see the red brake calipers showing through from behind the steelies and the hubcaps...


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Love how you can just barely see the red brake calipers showing through from behind the steelies and the hubcaps...


I may look at upgrading the winter set to alloys whenever these tires are done, or if I can sell the used set for a decent price. I've been having to wire brush a few rust spots and touch up some spots on the steelies. Something like what Joedubbs above has on theirs would be perfect. But, the steelies were a bargain.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Enabled comfort windows so I can open and close my windows from the key fob. 
Useful in winter? Absolutely not. 
Cool feature? I think so.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Our Aussies protected The Beetle from being attacked by a deranged squirrel earlier this week.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Installed a VW Group 12V socket blanking cap with fancier fake knurled metal decoration in place of the stock piece (left)


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

holson said:


> Installed a VW Group 12V socket blanking cap with fancier fake knurled metal decoration in place of the stock piece (left)
> 
> View attachment 63289



I considered that one on eBay, but went in a different direction. I always thought that button looked like it should ignite the secret rear rocket booster for the emergency getaway. Looks real nice, desperately needs to actually do something. 

Nice interior color. ​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

holson said:


> Installed a VW Group 12V socket blanking cap with fancier fake knurled metal decoration in place of the stock piece (left)
> 
> View attachment 63289


Oooh, I like it!! Looks sharp!

I've got a 12V splitter and then my sister got me two buttons - one that says "Nitrous" and the other says "Fire Missiles..." confused many a passenger lol.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks @NewBeatle the orange trim is the standard trim in our habanero orange 2019 beetle - does look sharp but prone to scratches since it’s painted!

@ThatBlueBeetle thanks! I love the fun covers. I had an “EJECT” one on the G550 for a while and then switched it back to the OEM lighter but now I can’t find where the eject one went. It would be fun in the Bullitt mustang.


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Installed my H&R lowering springs.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

sillyrabbittruck said:


> Installed my H&R lowering springs.
> View attachment 63875


Photos (before & after) required. 

Bad rabbit. 
Very bad rabbit.


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

NewBeatle said:


> Photos (before & after) required.
> 
> Bad rabbit.
> Very bad rabbit.


I will post pics when I can. Still working on some things so it’s still up on jack stands.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Not something I did specifically but my '13 Turbo just had the timing chain and tensioner replaced by the dealer. Cost me $1800):


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

02BugDriver said:


> Not something I did specifically but my '13 Turbo just had the timing chain and tensioner replaced by the dealer. Cost me $1800):


Some one should class action that. 
It's a known defect that will blow up your engine. 

It should be covered.


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

installed euro yellow led fogs


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ecuabug said:


> View attachment 64536
> 
> 
> installed euro yellow led fogs


Background requested:Did you have foglights before? So this was simply a bulb replacement? Or was there nothing there, and you needed to modify your spoiler, run wires and activate a switch? If the latter, can you turn your fogs on independent of your headlights?​Asking for a friend.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

NewBeatle said:


> Some one should class action that.
> It's a known defect that will blow up your engine.
> 
> It should be covered.


I believe there was one but I'm not covered since my VIN says I have the revised tensioner.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

ecuabug said:


> View attachment 64536
> View attachment 64536
> 
> 
> installed euro yellow led fogs


Looks sharp! I'm about to do the same to mine. Where'd you get the LEDs from?


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

Removed the oversized OEMs and replaced them with a pair from a CC.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

lacr2000 said:


> View attachment 64733
> View attachment 64734
> View attachment 64735
> Removed the oversized OEMs and replaced them with a pair from a CC.


Lovin' the puddle lights!


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

02BugDriver said:


> Lovin' the puddle lights!


Thanks! $15 Amazon specials. 😁


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

NewBeatle said:


> Background requested:
> Did you have foglights before? So this was simply a bulb replacement? Or was there nothing there, and you needed to modify your spoiler, run wires and activate a switch? If the latter, can you turn your fogs on independent of your headlights?​​Asking for a friend.


I had the fogs before, just swapped out the bulbs to LEDs. and no I can’t run the fogs independently of headlights. That would be cool


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

02BugDriver said:


> Looks sharp! I'm about to do the same to mine. Where'd you get the LEDs from?


I ordered Auxito leds from amazon!!! They are bright and no errors either


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

ecuabug said:


> I had the fogs before, just swapped out the bulbs to LEDs. and no I can’t run the fogs independently of headlights. That would be cool


If you get a euro headlight switch, you'd be able to.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

ecuabug said:


> I ordered Auxito leds from amazon!!! They are bright and no errors either


Nice! Any dimmer/brighter than stock halogens?


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

02BugDriver said:


> If you get a euro headlight switch, you'd be able to.


Really? I know the euro switches have the options for "parking lights" and "rear fog lights," but I didn't know they could allow you to control the fog lights separately...

For the US switches, I know that turnning clockwise one detent (one click) turns the headlights on, then pull the switch outward one detent turns the fog lights on, so its kind of independent of the headlights, BUT the headlights have to be on for the fog lights to be on. Do the euro switches allow fog lights to be turned on before headlights are on?


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Yup, as you can see on the picture above, the euro switch adds the parking light option where you go one detent over, then pull out the switch to activate the fogs. Going over one more detent would turn on the headlights. This specific example only has rear fogs but you get the idea.


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

I have a factory euro switch listed on eBay.


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

02BugDriver said:


> If you get a euro headlight switch, you'd be able to.


Do you have a link for a good one


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

ecuabug said:


> Do you have a link for a good one


Volkswagen Beetle 2.0T Dashboard Switches - ECS Tuning

there seems to be a lot of variance across model years; I put an oem brushed aluminum one in my mk5. It's relatively easy and I believe I paid around fifty or sixty dollars; you will have to have someone with vagcom software disable the DRLs. I remember on my mk3 jetta you just had to bend one tab down on the back of the switch and done haha


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

ecuabug said:


> Do you have a link for a good one


I just bought one on ebay that had an auto light sensor too. Super easy to install. Around $30. Haven't had any issues with it yet and the wife loves 'em.


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

Added rear LED tails lights... plug and play baby


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Do those have the sequential amber LED turn signals? Where'd you get 'em and how much?


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

ecuabug said:


> Do you have a link for a good one


ebay item # 284150166011


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

02BugDriver said:


> Do those have the sequential amber LED turn signals? Where'd you get 'em and how much?


Ordered them on eBay for around $400 with best offer. They go around for $650. Yes these have the sequential amber turn signals :0)


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Not mine but my wife's. I guess it's mine too right? Put her eyelids and factory spoiler on. Happy wife...



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Finally picked up my Beetle from the dealer for the timing chain and tensioner replacement now that I'm officially COVID free. Celebrated by tuning the DSG with IE's tune!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

It's the simple things for her...

Before









After










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Finally picked up an RCD330! Now I have Apple CarPlay!!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Not mine but my wife's. I guess it's mine too right? Put her eyelids and factory spoiler on. Happy wife...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the eyelids?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

02BugDriver said:


> Where did you get the eyelids?


Sent the info on PM bud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Ran out of daylight after work. Removed stock bumper. Misses prefers the mean look of the R-line front end. Can't wait to wrap this up and have it mounted up.










Also installed her Solowerks coils on Saturday. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Ran out of daylight after work. Removed stock bumper. Misses prefers the mean look of the R-line front end. Can't wait to wrap this up and have it mounted up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is looking super sharp!! Amazing how a little lowering makes these cars look so good...
Are you going to wire up the R Line fog lights, too or just leave them be?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> That thing is looking super sharp!! Amazing how a little lowering makes these cars look so good...
> Are you going to wire up the R Line fog lights, too or just leave them be?


Thank you!

Eventually down the line I'll throw the fogs on once we can get our hands on a set. Those things are just so pricey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Mounted it up today. Had to modify the air dam attached to the stock bumper to contour to this one so I could have a full belly pan cover still.

All in all, very pleased with the results. It desperately needs fog lamps.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Mounted it up today. Had to modify the air dam attached to the stock bumper to contour to this one so I could have a full belly pan cover still.
> 
> All in all, very pleased with the results. It desperately needs fog lamps.
> 
> ...


Love how its slowly turning into an R Line clone... down to the black mirror caps and black side molding/trim...

Well done!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Love how its slowly turning into an R Line clone... down to the black mirror caps and black side molding/trim...
> 
> Well done!


Funny you mention that. She chose all the details. I'm just putting the pieces together. Painted the caps and lower door blades with some textured paint to compliment the plastics and rear spoiler.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

ecuabug said:


> View attachment 65684
> 
> Added rear LED tails lights... plug and play baby


Are these plug and play for any year/trim? Curious if they’ll be plug and play for my wife’s 2018 w/ technology. Might have to add it to the list of mods. Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

What he said! Those LED tails look money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Test fitted my new roof rack... better pics to come later.


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

AndreiMTM said:


> Are these plug and play for any year/trim? Curious if they’ll be plug and play for my wife’s 2018 w/ technology. Might have to add it to the list of mods. Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are plug and play no coding


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Finally got around to putting the belly pan and test-fitted my old wheels for sh!ts and giggles. Doesn't look half bad but I'll take them off so she doesn't curb them!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Finally got around to putting the belly pan and test-fitted my old wheels for sh!ts and giggles. Doesn't look half bad but I'll take them off so she doesn't curb them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size rims and tires?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

They are 18x8.5. 225/40's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking good!

where did you get the under hood insulation / pad from?
Also are the exhaust tips the factory accessories ones from VW? Do they screw on or did you have to weld them on?




AllThingsGhetto said:


> Mounted it up today. Had to modify the air dam attached to the stock bumper to contour to this one so I could have a full belly pan cover still.
> 
> All in all, very pleased with the results. It desperately needs fog lamps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

holson said:


> Looking good!
> 
> where did you get the under hood insulation / pad from?
> Also are the exhaust tips the factory accessories ones from VW? Do they screw on or did you have to weld them on?


Hood insulation is from the factory and exhaust tips are slide on pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Nothing........and looks like it will be a while. And sucks just got all the stuff for my big brakes and subframe swap


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

sillyrabbittruck said:


> Nothing........and looks like it will be a while. And sucks just got all the stuff for my big brakes and subframe swap


Dang, sorry to hear that - hope you heal up fast so you can get back to the bug!!

Luckily, a broken arm doesn't stop you from planning and purchasing more parts...


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Ouch! Get well soon! Broken bones are no fun and the downtime is worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Hood insulation is from the factory and exhaust tips are slide on pieces.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks!

my 2019 doesn’t have it. I found the part number*5C5-863-835*
How is it held onto the hood? I found a potentially related part looking at the diag

insulator clip*8E0-863-727-A*
is that all I need and how many?

*thank You!*


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Haven't researched how it is held onto the hood as it came that way from the factory in 2014. Wife is currently driving it so I can't inspect at this moment. I'll try to remember this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Sold it while it still has some value.
Upgrading to a 15 TTS Competition.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

I got my 30k free service done 3 weeks ago at the local VW dealer and yesterday I went to check the oil level.
It’s me or this looks way to dark for a 3 weeks?
What do you think? Maybe I’m crazy. 








Still have two more free oil changes. I know I know but due to medical issues I couldn’t do it myself for the last two years but definitely I’m going to call the manager


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> I got my 30k free service done 3 weeks ago at the local VW dealer and yesterday I went to check the oil level.
> It’s me or this looks way to dark for a 3 weeks?
> What do you think? Maybe I’m crazy.
> 
> ...


Im inclined to agree with you, that looks oddly dark for 3 week old oil... does it look dirty on the dipstick or is it still clear, albeit dark?


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Im inclined to agree with you, that looks oddly dark for 3 week old oil... does it look dirty on the dipstick or is it still clear, albeit dark?


I will take a picture of the dipstick, but it looks dirty on the lower part of the dipstick.
I didn't get a return call from the manager, but I will call again today.


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> I got my 30k free service done 3 weeks ago at the local VW dealer and yesterday I went to check the oil level.
> It’s me or this looks way to dark for a 3 weeks?
> What do you think? Maybe I’m crazy.
> 
> ...


I think it depends on miles driven not time


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

I went to the junkyard to find an IRS off of a 2010 MK6 GTI. And I grab the calipers off them. 



I will soon be installing them.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

A little top down driving from last weekend enjoying early glimpses of spring weather with fully working OEM Hella bi-xenon HID headlights ! Days are getting longer so the retrofitted OEM HIDs are less important but sure look neat with the DRLs on - special thanks @Jules_r and @ZERO815 for the directions and ”you can do it“ encouragement


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

holson said:


> A little top down driving from last weekend enjoying early glimpses of spring weather with fully working OEM Hella bi-xenon HID headlights ! Days are getting longer so the retrofitted OEM HIDs are less important but sure look neat with the DRLs on - special thanks @Jules_r and @ZERO815 for the directions and ”you can do it“ encouragement


How hard was it to do the coding?
I am thinking about doing it later down the road


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Pretty easy once I had the right coding from @Jules_r + an android phone since I used obdeleven and the iOS app is not as mature and was not as clear. What’s harder was installing the harness from kufatec into the BCM and around the engine bay.

documented all the pains and solutions here...








Kufatec bi-xenon HID kit


Hi All! it’s time to upgrade our 2019 beetle S’s headlights. I have searched the forum but there isn’t a definitive answer on feasibility so I have found this kit by kufatec...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Installed the hood pad that our 2019 didn’t come with, replaced clips and rivets I broke while installing the HID lights + put the battery jacket I forgot to put back on


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Gave her an oil change... even in the 40 degree temps.

Also discovered a fair amount of oil coming out by my diverter valve... everything around it was coated in a film of oil and I could see a drop of oil hanging off the bottom of the valve. Anyone have any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

holson said:


> Pretty easy once I had the right coding from @Jules_r + an android phone since I used obdeleven and the iOS app is not as mature and was not as clear. What’s harder was installing the harness from kufatec into the BCM and around the engine bay.
> 
> documented all the pains and solutions here...
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. The post was an interesting good read.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Finally gave her a much needed bath...


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

This is what I did today =) 3/13/2021


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

I installed a Cabin Filter


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

Decided to change out the wheels to Rotiforms BLQs and go chunky wheels.... I went from 230 40 19 to 255 35 19


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

Decided to go chunkier!!! 255 40 19.... These NYC potholes were killing me.. took a slight bend.... and I added the red Rotiform center caps


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Installed my H&R springs


----------



## Ghostccc (Jun 2, 2006)

sillyrabbittruck said:


> Installed my H&R springs
> View attachment 78895
> View attachment 78896


That looks nice. did you keep the factor shocks? are you running IRS in the rear?


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Ghostccc said:


> That looks nice. did you keep the factor shocks? are you running IRS in the rear?


Factory shocks all around. Just added the springs. Rear is irs.


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

sillyrabbittruck said:


> Installed my H&R springs


Looks good! Which H&R's did you go with? Been contemplating doing the same with my 'Vert.


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

lacr2000 said:


> Looks good! Which H&R's did you go with? Been contemplating doing the same with my 'Vert.


H&R 54703 sport springs. Got them from ECS tuning on sale.


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

sillyrabbittruck said:


> H&R 54703 sport springs. Got them from ECS tuning on sale.


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Switched from my winter wheels to my "summer" (all season) wheels.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Washed off the bird poop.


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

addition of my rear diffuser and borla exhaust


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Started wrapping all the chrome trim with black chrome. The trim on the rocker and on the rear quarter is wrapped the door trim is not to show before and after. I’ll post more pics when its all done.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Did some spring (interior) cleaning


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Gave her a much needed bath... at sunset, as it was getting dark, after work because car club socially distanced meeting tomorrow. (You know you've done it once, too...)


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

So I bought a cheap Chinese dune/GSR wing from eBay and it didn’t specifically say it was for a coupe or convertible. Well it was for a coupe so I made it fit my convertible. Installed and a fresh wash. How can it be I just washed my car and it’s already dirty? I hate pollen season!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Put in my new WeatherTech floor mats.


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Put in my new WeatherTech floor mats.
> 
> View attachment 93438
> 
> ...


Love those things!!!! It’s a must in any car I have had 👍🏼


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

Installed rear fogs.


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

sillyrabbittruck said:


> So I bought a cheap Chinese dune/GSR wing from eBay and it didn’t specifically say it was for a coupe or convertible. Well it was for a coupe so I made it fit my convertible. Installed and a fresh wash. How can it be I just washed my car and it’s already dirty? I hate pollen season!!!!!!!!



Looks good on a 'Vert!! Any issues opening the trunk or it staying open?


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

lacr2000 said:


> Looks good on a 'Vert!! Any issues opening the trunk or it staying open?


Nope works like factory.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Installed MIB2 w Nav and SXM!


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Put on new wiper blades. The old pair lasted 4 years.


----------



## vntgvw (Jan 4, 2013)

Washed both of my Beetles and took a few pictures.


----------



## KongHilala (Jun 19, 2021)

lacr2000 said:


> Installed rear fogs.
> View attachment 96439



I've been wanting to do this for so long... where did you get the reflectors from?


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

KongHilala said:


> I've been wanting to do this for so long... where did you get the reflectors from?


I purchased them via eBay, from a company in Lithuania, in December 2019.
Unbeknownst to me when I purchased them that there were two different types; one for the non R Line bumper and one for the R Line bumper. I purchased the non R Line not realizing I had the other type of bumper. I didn't realize it until well over a year later when I finally had some time to install them. Thankfully, the LEDs can be removed from the purchased reflectors. After cutting a circle into my lens, I was able to insert the LEDs to my refectors. There's a huge difference between the two refectors, as shown in the attached picture. Like I said, you can modify the refector to accept the LED, thankfully.


----------



## KongHilala (Jun 19, 2021)

lacr2000 said:


> I purchased them via eBay, from a company in Lithuania, in December 2019.
> Unbeknownst to me when I purchased them that there were two different types; one for the non R Line bumper and one for the R Line bumper. I purchased the non R Line not realizing I had the other type of bumper. I didn't realize it until well over a year later when I finally had some time to install them. Thankfully, the LEDs can be removed from the purchased reflectors. After cutting a circle into my lens, I was able to insert the LEDs to my refectors. There's a huge difference between the two refectors, as shown in the attached picture. Like I said, you can modify the refector to accept the LED, thankfully.
> View attachment 98525



Oh I see, then yeah I'll be updating my own reflectors and just cutting out the holes myself. You happen to know the bulb type/socket? 
I have a 2018Beetle dune with the auto LED headlights, how was the wiring and electric part of it?


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

KongHilala said:


> Oh I see, then yeah I'll be updating my own reflectors and just cutting out the holes myself. You happen to know the bulb type/socket?
> I have a 2018Beetle dune with the auto LED headlights, how was the wiring and electric part of it?


The LEDs were transferred from from the non R Line to mine. Two small screws and the whole assembly with heat sink pops off.


----------



## MK1_Forever (May 10, 2002)

Installed a set of center gauges in my 2017 Convertible Classic


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

MK1_Forever said:


> Installed a set of center gauges in my 2017 Convertible Classic


Looks good! 
How long did the install take? It's on my list of things to do.


----------



## MK1_Forever (May 10, 2002)

lacr2000 said:


> Looks good!
> How long did the install take? It's on my list of things to do.


Better part of a whole day...the trick is, do all the research and prep before. Also I did this on a day when the temperature was pretty warm...the reason why...the heat softens the dash up, so when it comes time to cut out the slits for the gauge pod, the exacto knife, also use a new blade, goes pretty well...just need nerves of steel to do it


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

This might be of help.








New Beetle Auxiliary Meters Retrofit


Visit my main listing and customer's comment here The Beetle in Malaysia are not fitted with the Auxiliary Meters on the dashboard but...




jimmy-cbx.blogspot.com


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Installed the ecs tuning intake manifold lever arm fix kit finally. I got it a while back while it was on sale; this is the part they sell to prevent the p2015 code from popping up

































I need to get an intake on there next, the wife says no but I dunno, the factory air box is kind of cumbersome and janky haha


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Gave her a very much needed bath.










The wheels were particularly filthy... brake dust, road grime, and everything else NYC had to throw at them... (note, its been VERY long since she's had a bath, I don't normally let her get this filthy)


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Just received the APR carbon intake from mbenzgram.com; it seems they just direct ship from the manufacturer but I only paid $287.55 shipped for the air box vs. close to $400 elsewhere


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

installed the APR intake today, it sounds a little grumbler and etc.. it does clean the bay up a bit too


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Went to a Cars & Coffee with @ecuabug


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Went to Volksbahn show in New Hampshire yesterday with my brother. The Tiguan is his


----------



## Blackbeetle14 (Sep 1, 2021)

Replaced my airbag assembly and repaired the heat tube that was torn.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Got to work just in time to take this pic...


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Long overdue for a bath - did that yesterday when the weather was decent.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Put on the winter steelies.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Fixed my parking brake. Or, well, at least I tightened it up.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Break in using a keyless entry gift card. Frozen window wouldn't drop down on unlock to allow door to open.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

that time of year, put the steelies on my mk5 and the blizzaks on the wife's car


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Ditto to joedubbs, put my winter wheels on.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Went tree shopping with my bug.



















Happy holidays!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Any scratches on the roof after hauling the tree?


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Thankfully, none. The roof rack helped keep it off the paint and the guy who tied it on for me placed the tree down, he didn't slide it across the roof.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Watch out for tree sap. One time I got tree sap all over the roof after carrying a freshly cut Christmas tree on the roof rack. There was a lot of clay barring afterwards.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

dr_spock said:


> Watch out for tree sap. One time I got tree sap all over the roof after carrying a freshly cut Christmas tree on the roof rack. There was a lot of clay barring afterwards.


Good point. I'll check that tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Had mine picked up to go get the engine overhauled..damn oil control rings


----------



## Autofahrer (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if a mk6 Golf cloth seats would fit in my moms 2013 Beetle? 

Flashback to when i had my moms Beetle over for a summer detail with my Alltrack and Cabrio.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Knee-jerk says they should fit...the Beetle is basically a Mk6 Golf. No way to know unless you try, though. I would be concerned about the 2 door setup. How would people be able to get in the back seat?


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

@02BugDriver , I think there was a 2 door Mk6 GTI, so maybe those seats would work? 

The bug is a mismatch of Mk5/Mk6 parts, so I agree on the knee-jerk reaction that Mk6 GTI seats would likely fit.


----------



## Autofahrer (Apr 8, 2011)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> @02BugDriver , I think there was a 2 door Mk6 GTI, so maybe those seats would work?
> 
> The bug is a mismatch of Mk5/Mk6 parts, so I agree on the knee-jerk reaction that Mk6 GTI seats would likely fit.





02BugDriver said:


> Knee-jerk says they should fit...the Beetle is basically a Mk6 Golf. No way to know unless you try, though. I would be concerned about the 2 door setup. How would people be able to get in the back seat?


Yeah there was a 2 door mk6 back then. I'm mainly looking on Marketplace and Craigslist to find seats. But I think I have been the only person to sit in the back seat of her car, and that was 6 years ago probably at this point. But you bring up a valid point on how the seat would swing forward as my mom likes to use that area as a storage area. Us kids are grown so we bought her this Beetle to replace her minivan 7 years ago as a birthday present. 

Just don't want to buy seats that won't fit since i can't really return them. Probably better off wait to find the black cloth beetle seats. Thanks for the input!


----------



## AudiScD (Sep 14, 2016)

Autofahrer said:


> Yeah there was a 2 door mk6 back then. I'm mainly looking on Marketplace and Craigslist to find seats. But I think I have been the only person to sit in the back seat of her car, and that was 6 years ago probably at this point. But you bring up a valid point on how the seat would swing forward as my mom likes to use that area as a storage area. Us kids are grown so we bought her this Beetle to replace her minivan 7 years ago as a birthday present.
> 
> Just don't want to buy seats that won't fit since i can't really return them. Probably better off wait to find the black cloth beetle seats. Thanks for the input!


The only seats that fit direct bolt on are Audi TT seats. That’s what my research has led me too


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Temperature was 37 deg. F. Warm enough to wash the bug in the driveway.


----------



## alikprohor (12 mo ago)

Had a great day replacing the right front headlight, since the previous one we broke together with a nice girl I met on Fling.com and it turned out that we have a lot of common interests and she is just as interested in cars as I am and that she loves Volkswagen too. One even loaned me her headlight until my new headlight arrived.


----------



## Freezinghot (Dec 1, 2021)

DSG service. Heads up to anyone doing it for the first time, it’s imperative that the car is as level as possible when checking fluid level. The first time I did the leveling procedure I had only the front of the car jacked and the DSG was making more noise than normal. I added fluid and did the level check again and apparently I was about a liter low the first time.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Gummi pflege stift the window seals.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Got the Heritage wheels and Michelin Primacy summer tires mounted!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

First oil change after the post-rebuild break in period. Maybe one day I'll invest in a creeper instead of shimmying under the car on some cardboard..or better yet, I'll buy one of those oil extractors!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

After my first RCD330 failed (AliExpress), I ordered a replacement. Feels good to have a working radio again, especially with Apple CarPlay!


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Swapped out the winter tires.


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Installed a cheap ($155) ebay GTI exhaust. Had to tweak 1 exhaust hanger and extend the tips


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

How's the ebay exhaust?


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

02BugDriver said:


> How's the eBay exhaust?
> 
> Not bad. It is stainless and 2.5” I thought it might be junk but want to try it out. Only drove home with it so far (about 20 miles ) made the exhaust tone deeper than factory and not too loud. Sounds good with the 3.6!!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Loaded up the car with lots of dry trash, preparing for a move. Man, I love hatchbacks!


----------



## yaron (7 mo ago)

02BugDriver said:


> After my first RCD330 failed (AliExpress), I ordered a replacement. Feels good to have a working radio again, especially with Apple CarPlay!
> View attachment 179147


Happy to hear that it works now... I am ready to buy a RCD330. Any recommendations? Did you buy a 187B? 187F? Any suggestions would be very welcome. Would you recommend your seller? Thank you


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Daughter wanted to learn to do her own oil changes. Got to try out her new oil extractor.


----------



## turbosixx (Sep 14, 2017)

Finished replacing the water pump, timing chain and de-carboned my daughters 2012 Turbo Beetle.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Installed a dash cam.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Nice day to switch over to winter tires with daughter doing all the heavy lifting.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

dr_spock said:


> Nice day to switch over to winter tires with daughter doing all the heavy lifting.


did the same the other day on mine and the future wife’s daily’s


----------



## sillyrabbittruck (Apr 4, 2004)

Test fit some atlas 20s. Not really sure how i feel about them.


----------



## 1911Tex (11 d ago)

dr_spock said:


> Daughter wanted to learn to do her own oil changes. Got to try out her new oil extractor.


Does this extractor suck out the last drop...or close to it as opposed to the oil pan drain plug? Thanks dr_spock !


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

1911Tex said:


> Does this extractor suck out the last drop...or close to it as opposed to the oil pan drain plug? Thanks dr_spock !


It doesn't get down the last drop. YouTuber HumbleMechanic did some tests and he got about 100ml left with the extractor method. 

Whatever remains would be diluted by the fresh oil. Probably not significant if oil is changed regularly.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

I replaced the silver star bulbs with the ones that came with it as they blew after only two years. I did a quick detail to the bay as well as the interior. I thought maybe my mk5 headrests would fit but they had different notches and I didn't wanna regret getting them stuck. I tossed the actual headrests in the trunk for now (we don't have passengers often) and it's night and day how much visibility I have now.


----------



## 1911Tex (11 d ago)

18 beetle Coast vert: Gave her a good dose of aircraft Corrosion X at every electrical connection and critical point of possible future corrosion/rust I could find plus a good paint coating of aircraft ReJex which protects/makes her body slicker than automotive finishes, and will last a year or more. Also gave her top a good coating of convertible fabric stain and water protection. Plus Scotchguard on the seats. Busy day.


----------

